# Best Panerai Homage? (Part 2)



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

As per Mod request, here she is. Bigger and Better!

Also, I would like to make a request. Can we refrain from using image hosting services that take down the images after a while?
This is going to be a popular thread, so we don't want a whole bunch of








throughout the thread.

One way to solve this is to do what I do and use the "Manage Attachments" button under the Advanced section.

1) Click "Reply"
2) Click "Go Advanced"
3) Click "Manage Attachments"
4) "Browse..." for files and "Upload"
5) RIGHT click on uploaded image (above Manage Attachments Button) and select "Copy Shortcut" ("Copy Link Location" if you're using Firefox)
6) Click on







"Insert Image" icon
7) Right click and Paste (or CTRL-V)
That's it!

*Any method which avoids missing pictures is appreciated.*
Thanks!

*List of Homage makers (In order of approximate cost):

*
*RolingHK* 
RolingHK photobucket album - (Photobucket album only, select sections on left nav) 
Low end PAM homage: $55 - $100 (approximate range - not all have prices)
Contact via: [email protected]

*Getat Watch* aka "Tat"
www.siswatch727.com 
Low end PAM homages: $80-$130
Known for: Great handmade straps and will do custom work with parts on site. Super Luminova available.

*MilitaryTime* aka "Jackson"
www.jackston-tse.com (remove the -)
Low end PAM homages: $70-$150+
Other Parnis homages (B&R, Uboat): $70-$100
Known for: Large selection, and options like sapphire or swan neck movements

*Helenarou *aka "[email protected][email protected] watch"
www.helenarou.com
Low end PAM homages: $80-$150
B&R homages:$70-$80

*Manbushijie*
www.manbushijie.com
Low end PAM homages: $70-$140
Other Parnis homages: $70-$100
Submariner and PO homages: $60-$70
Known for: register on the site to receive wholesale pricing

*Watch* (that's the title on their website)
http://www.dajiwatch.com/Default.asp
Low end PAM homage: $83 - $220
Other Parnis: $87 - $110
Large selection, have some other submariner homages as well.
*

REEDSCO* aka Reed Tan
http://www.reedsco.com/2009/09/modified-homages_14.html
PAM homages: $200 (SGD 280)*

Exclusive Watches*
Currently on hiatus/site under construction www.homagewatch.com /can be reached through homageforum.com
Mid-Range PAM homages:$150-$300+
Mid Range Rolex homages: $300

*Davidsen* aka "DSN"
Parts available:http://s240.photobucket.com/albums/ff85/james123chen/
Contact for purchase: [email protected]
High end Swiss PAM homages:$400++
Known for: handbuilt watches and top notch parts, custom work available

*JOA* 
[email protected]
High end PAM homages:$400++
Known for: handbuilt, high end, custom pieces

*Dievas*
http://www.gnomonwatches.com/Dievas.html
High end PAM homages:$400+

*RXW* aka "RockX"
http://www.rxw.jp/eng/
Ultra high end PAM homages: $1k (Beware of FAKES!)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

SOTC for me :









(from left to right) 
1st rank : Alpha _Radiomaster_ (40mm) - MM _Luminor_ (brushed steel case)
2nd rank : _Radiomir_ (california dial) - _Submersible_ - Military MkV (black)

;-)


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Maybe this is a good time to jump in and make a more refined startpost on where to go for what kind of homages, as the old thread was riddled with questions about how to contact JOA or Davidsen or what Jackson's website was?

Or is that something we can't talk about at all anymore with the new ScoobyDoo regulations?


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

I could include that information in the first post if it's ok with the powers that be.

Here are mine:

Getat Custom









Back with protective plastic. ;-)









Barotech









My own creation


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

TNT13 said:


> I could include that information in the first post if it's ok with the powers that be.


The problem is specifically with MM branded homages because of Richemont's trademark, avoid those and you're ok. Also, a certain manufacturer of Pam homages (Military +1m3) spammed multiple forums :-( so his website is listed in the board software's Twilight Zone.

Here's the link back to the original thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=87363


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Ok, so if people can post what sites/contacts they feel should be included, I can put them all in the first post.

I would ideally like the following info:

Name of company
AKA (nicknames often used on the forum)
e-mail address
website
ball park price range for a homage watch
Special Services offered (such as custom work)


----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'll do my part. This definitely needs to be in the first post because there are way too many topics asking where to get this stuff. It should also be noted that ALL of these sellers have a good reputation here, so there is no need to ask which to go for.

*Getat Watch* aka "Getat"
www.siswatch727.com 
Low end PAM homages: $80-$130
Known for: Great handmade straps and will do custom work with parts on site

*MilitaryTime* aka "Jackson"
www.jackston-tse.com (remove the -)
Low end PAM homages: $70-$150+
Other Parnis homages (B&R, Uboat): $70-$100
Known for: Large selection, and options like sapphire or swan neck movements

*Helenarou *aka "Muhreenuh watch"
www.helenarou.com
Low end PAM homages: $80-$150
B&R homages:$70-$80

*Manbushijie*
www.manbushijie.com
Low end PAM homages: $70-$140
Other Parnis homages: $70-$100
Submariner and PO homages: $60-$70
Known for: register on the site to receive wholesale pricing

*Exclusive Watches*
Currently on hiatus/site under construction www.homagewatch.com /can be reached through homageforum.com
Mid-Range PAM homages:$150-$300+
Mid Range Rolex homages: $300

*Davidsen* aka "DSN"
Parts available:http://s240.photobucket.com/albums/ff85/james123chen/
Contact for purchase: [email protected]
High end Swiss PAM homages:$400++
Known for: handbuilt watches and top notch parts, custom work available

*JOA* 
[email protected]
High end PAM homages:$400++
Known for: handbuilt, high end, custom pieces

*Dievas*
http://www.gnomonwatches.com/Dievas.html
High end PAM homages:$400+

*RXW* aka "RockX"
http://www.rxw.jp/eng/
Ultra high end PAM homages: $1k


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks!!!

Excellent!
I made a couple of minor changes. If anyone wants to add anything, please let me know.

Maybe we should add a FAQ.


----------



## ka-boom (Nov 15, 2009)

TNT13 said:


> As per Mod request, here she is. Bigger and Better!
> 
> Also, I would like to make a request. Can we refrain from using image hosting services that take down the images after a while?
> This is going to be a popular thread, so we don't want a whole bunch of
> ...


The broken "This image has been deleted" icon appears when the user deletes it from their account, or, photobucket deams it as inappropriate (p0rn, nudity, etc). They just don't get rid of images for no reason "after a while."

It drives me nuts when I see these broken photobucket IMG icons all over the forums. :roll::roll: Why do people go through the trouble of creating an account, uploading files, copy and pasting the URL here, then deleting the photo from their account? What a mess.

Just use www.tinypic.com and be done with it. As long as it's not pr0n or contains nudity, I don't think I've EVER seen a broken tinypic icon.


----------



## Roitherkur (Dec 10, 2009)

Hello,

I am currently in the market for a PAM homage but my problem is that I have a very small wrist so every whatch that has more than 42mm (better 40mm) in diameter looks ridiculous. I do not want a watch which is too low end. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jyabbz (Jun 23, 2009)

Roitherkur said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am currently in the market for a PAM homage but my problem is that I have a very small wrist so every whatch that has more than 42mm (better 40mm) in diameter looks ridiculous. I do not want a watch which is too low end. Any suggestions?


Try a Casio Oceanus 40mm, should do the trick.


















Borrowed pics


----------



## ck77 (Sep 5, 2006)

I've recently received my first homage from Getat. 
Here is some review of it, http://tamhk.com/mwf/index.php/topic,761.msg6672.html#new

Besides other flaws, the most crucial one and driving me crazy is the accuracy. <| It running fast +4 minutes per hour <|

Getat replied me the possibility of magnitised during the shipment. I wonder how true is it :think:

By the way, do include the following homage site into the list.
*REEDSCO* aka Reed Tan
http://www.reedsco.com/2009/09/modified-homages_14.html
PAM homages: SGD280


----------



## EricSW (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi,

My name is Eric, i live in the Netherlands and subscribed at this forum a few weeks ago. Was very interested in a PAM-hommage watch, looked over the entire Thread about the hommages and two days ago i ordered my first hommage at Getatwatch. 

Tat wa svery quickly with replaying to all my mails with several questions about the watch i wanted to have. I hope to recieve mine in a few weeks. 

I'm very pleased with the way it goes so far. Hope the watch will be just like i wanted it.

Eric


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

ck77 said:


> I've recently received my first homage from Getat.
> Here is some review of it, http://tamhk.com/mwf/index.php/topic,761.msg6672.html#new
> 
> Besides other flaws, the most crucial one and driving me crazy is the accuracy. <| It running fast +4 minutes per hour <|
> ...


Thanks, Added!


----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)

Just a thought...maybe the title of the thread should be changed to something more generic like..."all about PAM homages" or something like this. The way it reads now it's like we're just discussing which is the best and I don't know if that's actually the purpose of the thread. Or...I don't think it necessarily should be.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Great idea, I agree there were a lot of "how do I contact" posts. This should be good.

I also would like to stress to everyone not to delete your pix from your host websites. Nothing worse than a great picture that ends up irrelevant in this great thread.

Here are some homages I done up, some in my personal collection, some sold.


----------



## JohnG2 (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## JohnG2 (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

john I still love the way that Mini fiddy came out, to bad they dont carry that size anymore. :-!


----------



## smascarinas (Dec 10, 2008)

First and foremost... Thanks to the people who contributed on the original thread! Best Month of read ever! Also help me get sick with the fiddy bug! Anyways thanks for helping me decide! Hopefully this will help someone choose. I did a review of my experience and added some wrist shots.

PAM127 1950 Davidsen / DSN Homage Experience

A few teaser pics.


----------



## nfung (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice watches guys!

Just wondering, would you get brushed metal or titanium? Are the benefits of titanium that it's lighter and more 'dent-proof'? I'm just guessing...

Thanks!


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Titanium is lighter but it will scratch more easily. Also usually a slightly darker color.


----------



## nfung (Jan 4, 2010)

TNT13 said:


> Titanium is lighter but it will scratch more easily. Also usually a slightly darker color.


Thanks that helps, appreciate it.

Does anyone have a Getat with a 'Seal Brown' strap? 
Is it a lot darker than TNT13's brown strap below? (Any pics?)



TNT13 said:


> Getat Custom


----------



## smascarinas (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey Gang! Someone on my review just said that it's been really tough getting info regarding size of watch, wrist size of individual and a picture of a wrist shot. I think it would help if you could post some up and include your wrist size and the size of the watch I'll start... I think that this would be a great idea especially for noobs who don't know what they are getting into. These watches are pretty large and if your not prepared it might shock you! Plus if you are in the border of a 47 or 44 this might be a deciding factor.

*6.75" Wrist*
*47mm Homage*

<Edit: photos removed, MM branded watch pictures>


----------



## JohnG2 (Feb 11, 2009)

jakisbck said:


> john I still love the way that Mini fiddy came out, to bad they dont carry that size anymore. :-!


Getat never had the 44mm (mini) Fiddy. The case is from Jackson (who still has it, I just got two more), the guts from Getat, the strap is Heroic18.


----------



## marius (Mar 30, 2009)

JohnG2 said:


> The case is from Jackson


Thanks. Contacted them about some


----------



## adnoctum (Dec 3, 2008)

TNT13 said:


> *JOA*
> [email protected]


 The email is wrong should be imho [email protected].


----------



## Suncoast (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm just about to pull the trigger on a watch from one of the top 3 homage makers, Tat, Jackson or Manbususije. I'm wondering if someone can answer a couple of questions. Is it worthwhile to go for the sapphire option or is the standard anti scratch mineral of decent quality. Who has the best straps? I really like the thick brown leather. I've decided not to use Helen because of reports the straps were not decent. Thanks again for the info. i can't wait!!!


----------



## kvn (Oct 13, 2009)

Suncoast said:


> I'm just about to pull the trigger on a watch from one of the top 3 homage makers, Tat, Jackson or Manbususije. I'm wondering if someone can answer a couple of questions. Is it worthwhile to go for the sapphire option or is the standard anti scratch mineral of decent quality. Who has the best straps? I really like the thick brown leather. I've decided not to use Helen because of reports the straps were not decent. Thanks again for the info. i can't wait!!!


So far I ordered 4 watches with tat and even though the straps are great quality, they barely fit my 8 inch wrists. So I ended up buying new straps. As for the sapphire, I used that option on my 44mm but tat didn't have dome sapphire for 47mm. But if I had the option, I would just because I know the watch will get banged up in my line of work.

As for jackson, I have 2 coming from him, and heard the straps are crap, and the watches I order don't have sapphire because he didn't offer it. But his prices are really cheap compared to tat.

So to sum it go with tat for customs and great straps, and go to jackson for an inexpensive (can't tell the quality yet but there are many fans here) watch that would need new straps.


----------



## Suncoast (Jan 25, 2010)

And whats the general consensus in regards to the MM brand on the dial? yes or no ?


----------



## Jyabbz (Jun 23, 2009)

Suncoast said:


> And whats the general consensus in regards to the MM brand on the dial? yes or no ?


Generally mixed, some like the sterile dials while some like MM dial (scooby). I prefer the writing.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

That's totally up to you. Take a look at a bunch of pics and try to see if you like the name there or not. I recently made a sterile homage, and did not like it, so I am waiting for a branded dial.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

adnoctum said:


> The email is wrong should be imho [email protected].


Ok, thanks, I've never e-mailed him so I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Suncoast (Jan 25, 2010)

:-d You guys are a very bad influence, up until 2 weeks ago I'd never seen or heard of these silly watches, now here I am placed my first order with Tat today for a 44mm, ti, sapphire, black handed watch with a seal brown strap........shoulda stayed away...o|


----------



## ImaginaryForces (Jan 30, 2010)

Where do you guys buy your straps from?


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Just noticed that Jackson now lists "custom work accepted" on his web site. I don't know who's had any done, but it might be worth asking.

Clair


----------



## kvn (Oct 13, 2009)

Any more California rad's? I'm thinking of picking up one that looks closest to the original. It would be a 47mm dome crystal, with a black dial and blue hands right? Any difference between jackson and tat other then the strap?


----------



## KazimKenzo (Mar 26, 2007)

the real deal....
none of the mentioned makers.
this is custom case, most closest to the original case.
and the best movement you can get, same was used by rolex.


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

Great thread and good to leave the old one behind as many sellers are no longer in business. However, I have two I'd like to add to the list:

*Watch* (that's the title on their website)
http://www.dajiwatch.com/Default.asp
Low end PAM homage: $83 - $220
Other Parnis: $87 - $110
Large selection, have some other submariner homages as well.

*RolingHK* (Photobucket album only)
RolingHK photobucket album - select sections on left nav
Low end PAM homage: $55 - $100 (approximate range - not all have prices)
Contact via: [email protected]


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

SeikoSickness said:


> *RolingHK* (Photobucket album only)


Heh, didn't know he was still in business. Had three watches from him, low end to be sure but decent as starters.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

SeikoSickness said:


> Great thread and good to leave the old one behind as many sellers are no longer in business. However, I have two I'd like to add to the list:
> 
> *Watch* (that's the title on their website)
> http://www.dajiwatch.com/Default.asp
> ...


The photobucket link is not working. Can you fix that?


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

smascarinas said:


> *6.75" Wrist*
> *47mm Homage*


Good idea with size guide, I have been thinking about a 47mm but seeing your picture I think it will look bad on my 6 1/4 inch wrist. Suits your wrist great though :-!

Btw. does anybody have a homage with brown dial?


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

TNT13 said:


> The photobucket link is not working. Can you fix that?


I tried. The forum software is not accepting the full link. Replace the "....." with "c336/rolinghk/......".


----------



## smascarinas (Dec 10, 2008)

Use a URL shortner and it should work. I use to have problems posting pics cause the URL was too long, but by using shortners it does the trick.

http://bit.ly/



SeikoSickness said:


> I tried. The forum software is not accepting the full link. Replace the "....." with "c336/rolinghk/......".


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

smascarinas said:


> Use a URL shortner and it should work. I use to have problems posting pics cause the URL was too long, but by using shortners it does the trick.
> 
> http://bit.ly/


Ah, good idea. Original post updated.


----------



## slooowr6 (Apr 23, 2009)

Tao International mini fifty:









A little review here


----------



## smascarinas (Dec 10, 2008)

What's on the side of the watch? Is that a HEV or is that in case if you wanted to go Destro (I think that's how you spell it.)



slooowr6 said:


> Tao International mini fifty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slooowr6 (Apr 23, 2009)

It's just the pusher to change date.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

SeikoSickness said:


> Ah, good idea. Original post updated.


Ok updated.


----------



## Silent Speaker (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh praise the gods!

The thread has been cut in half! 

About fricken time, it messed around with my display settings (only have a small screen ).

*ahem,

Carry on then!


----------



## ka-boom (Nov 15, 2009)

Silent Speaker said:


> Oh praise the gods!
> 
> The thread has been cut in half!
> 
> ...


You need to change your view to "threaded view". This way you get 10-15 replies per page, and YOU can flip through the hundred + pages. :-!


----------



## tuanathon (Jan 9, 2010)

Thats what i did, except i am viewing 50 per page


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

A few shots of a Kampfschwimmer I just finished vintaging. Not everyone's cup of tea, but I like it and in was a fun project.

Full thread with more pix here https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=359958


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

Sorry, I hope you didn't take it personally. I do think it looks like something Indian Jones had worn. :-!

If I saw this watch in an Indy movie, I'd probably be on the forum trying to find out what it is! :-d


----------



## trailhead (Jun 7, 2009)

dont waste your money on these pieces of junk buy a real one


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

trailhead said:


> dont waste your money on these pieces of junk buy a real one


Thank you very much for your extremely valuable contribution. Our hobby is richer because of your keen insight, extensive knowledge, and deep respect for all tastes.

Seriously...I own 4 _real ones_ and I also own 10+ _pieces of junk_. It was these _pieces of junk_ that convinced me to buy _real ones_. Also, for many, this is the only way to enjoy the designs without the massive price tags.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

TNT13 said:


> Sorry, I hope you didn't take it personally. I do think it looks like something Indian Jones had worn. :-!
> 
> If I saw this watch in an Indy movie, I'd probably be on the forum trying to find out what it is! :-d


Ha ha, none taken! :-!



trailhead said:


> dont waste your money on these pieces of junk buy a real one


o| Wow, some people don't get it!



SeikoSickness said:


> Thank you very much for your extremely valuable contribution. Our hobby is richer because of your keen insight, extensive knowledge, and deep respect for all tastes.
> 
> Seriously...I own 4 _real ones_ and I also own 10+ _pieces of junk_. It was these _pieces of junk_ that convinced me to buy _real ones_. Also, for many, this is the only way to enjoy the designs without the massive price tags.


Well stated. :-!


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

You know, it occured to me the other night that someone wearing a homage is just advertising for the original. How many sales are the originals missing out on to guys/girls who get a homage first? Maybe a couple. How many folks with the cash to buy a $4K-$25K original are going to pass on the original in favor of a homage? Maybe a couple. How many sales of originals are made by folks who tried a homage first? Probably lots. I'm certainly in the camp of considering an original Pam after getting comfortable with the homages. No way would have I considered it before trying them, and if I'm going to throw bucks at a wildly overpriced watch, I'd rather throw it at a Pam than a Rolex. I think homages HELP sell originals.

Clair


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

TicTocTach said:


> You know, it occured to me the other night that someone wearing a homage is just advertising for the original. How many sales are the originals missing out on to guys/girls who get a homage first? Maybe a couple. How many folks with the cash to buy a $4K-$25K original are going to pass on the original in favor of a homage? Maybe a couple. How many sales of originals are made by folks who tried a homage first? Probably lots. I'm certainly in the camp of considering an original Pam after getting comfortable with the homages. No way would have I considered it before trying them, and if I'm going to throw bucks at a wildly overpriced watch, I'd rather throw it at a Pam than a Rolex. I think homages HELP sell originals.
> 
> Clair


This is a very good point Clair. Probably the reason so many companies offer free trial periods for their products. This is a different scenario, but with the same principle's.


----------



## absoludicrous (Dec 20, 2009)

I too will eventually splurge on a real Panerai. It's just not practical right now given my age, demographic, and income level. When I'm 40? Perhaps. 

That being said, I just sent my MM95 back to Jackson because the movment was all ....ed up. The crown would just spin on the crown screw, and the watch would not wind whatsoever. Sort of disappointed. 

I also noticed that the face was tilted a bit, the 12 - 6 wasn't lined up directly up and down, it's like it got rotated a couple degrees clockwise. Definitely an irritating distraction. 

Something else I noticed, that I hadn't when I was shopping around (I'm an idiot). The crown guard on the MM's seems cheesy compared to the Getats. It's gotten loose within the first week. Kind of annoying with it's moving around all loose like making little metal on metal noises. 

So far I'm moderately unimpressed with the quality. 

Will post pics when I receive the watch, for the second time...


----------



## thomc (Mar 13, 2009)

absoludicrous said:


> I too will eventually splurge on a real Panerai. It's just not practical right now given my age, demographic, and income level. When I'm 40? Perhaps.
> 
> That being said, I just sent my MM95 back to Jackson because the movment was all ....ed up. The crown would just spin on the crown screw, and the watch would not wind whatsoever. Sort of disappointed.
> 
> ...


I've read your post about your problems with your watch, " Issues with Pam homage" and while I do sympathize, I'm of the opinion that all these Chinese sellers are a crap shoot with regard to quality control. For example, there have been myriad posts about Getat watches showing rust on bezels or movements gaining 4 minutes per day or Superlumes coming with normal lumes etc.. The credo' "you buy the watchmaker more than the watch" still applies. You've got to give Jackson an opportunity to make it right. I bought mine from him because Tat didn't put together a mini fiddy, he wanted an additional $5 for a Seagull movement, which is standard in Jackson's, and he doesn't offer PVD buckles. I already make my own straps so that wasn't an issue. For $85 delivered and not really caring about superluming, I'm getting 2 seconds per day accuracy, day after day. There are many here who get similar performance from their Jacksons. There are probably a few too who would be happy to be getting 2 second per day accuracy from their genuine Pams. Let's see how well he remedies your misfortune here.


----------



## absoludicrous (Dec 20, 2009)

thomc said:


> I've read your post about your problems with your watch, " Issues with Pam homage" and while I do sympathize, I'm of the opinion that all these Chinese sellers are a crap shoot with regard to quality control. For example, there have been myriad posts about Getat watches showing rust on bezels or movements gaining 4 minutes per day or Superlumes coming with normal lumes etc.. The credo' "you buy the watchmaker more than the watch" still applies. You've got to give Jackson an opportunity to make it right. I bought mine from him because Tat didn't put together a mini fiddy, he wanted an additional $5 for a Seagull movement, which is standard in Jackson's, and he doesn't offer PVD buckles. I already make my own straps so that wasn't an issue. For $85 delivered and not really caring about superluming, I'm getting 2 seconds per day accuracy, day after day. There are many here who get similar performance from their Jacksons. There are probably a few too who would be happy to be getting 2 second per day accuracy from their genuine Pams. Let's see how well he remedies your misfortune here.


After thinking about it more, I'm content, and a potential lemon on the bunch is to be expected.

I'm more bothered at having to airmail the watch back, and put it through another few 15 hour flights or however long it takes to get from MPLS to HK.

As long as he makes it right I am a happy guy!


----------



## kvn (Oct 13, 2009)

On top of that I believe they have New Years coming up. I heard majority places close up for about 2 weeks! I'm hoping tat will mail my watch out by then. My 2 watches from Jackson should be here by next week. I wish there was a U.S. based seller


----------



## thomc (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah I forgot about that. Chinese New Year is February 14th, I think. The US based seller for Alpha said something, I think on a Youtube video, about carrying Pam homages but given the legal issues that could arise, I guess I doubt it. Still, as you say, it would be nice.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

I think I would look at any pam homage that took a dump as an opportunity to customize or tinker on something. Not everyone is going to feel that way, but there aren't many watches that are easier to tinker on. Seems to me there may be an opportunity for a cottage industry in modding these homages. Plenty of them out there, and it seems like the potential for legal hassles would be low - not like you're selling things, just a service.

Clair


----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)

That industry already exists. Not only do Getat, Jackson, Davidsen and others make PAM homages to order, but there are plenty of people who assemble these from parts themselves or for sale, like blueradish. Many of those people are attached to the rep community in some way because parts are available there, but they're all pretty much the same thing, rep dial or no.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Good point. I guess my thinking was specifically resurrecting cratered homages (new movement, tweaked/modded dial, hands, etc), but you're right - I guess those guys would work on an individual's watch as much as sell one outright.

Clair


----------



## absoludicrous (Dec 20, 2009)

TicTocTach said:


> I think I would look at any pam homage that took a dump as an opportunity to customize or tinker on something. Not everyone is going to feel that way, but there aren't many watches that are easier to tinker on. Seems to me there may be an opportunity for a cottage industry in modding these homages. Plenty of them out there, and it seems like the potential for legal hassles would be low - not like you're selling things, just a service.
> 
> Clair


Good point. It just happens that this is my first mech watch, and the closest tool I can use as a screwdriver is my girlfriends hair barrette. Not to mention I don't know much about movements, etc.


----------



## JohnG2 (Feb 11, 2009)

trailhead said:


> dont waste your money on these pieces of junk buy a real one


Hey, its a troll! :-d


----------



## JohnG2 (Feb 11, 2009)

thomc said:


> posts about Getat watches showing rust on bezels


LOL, I don't think so. Perhaps someone posted that, but the last I checked, stainless steel doesn't rust under normal conditions.


----------



## thomc (Mar 13, 2009)

JohnG2 said:


> LOL, I don't think so. Perhaps someone posted that, but the last I checked, stainless steel doesn't rust under normal conditions.


No, there is no "perhaps" about it John. I'm referring to this picture which can be seen here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=322048&page=6
and yes under normal situations stainless or high chromium steel is rust resistant . It is not rust proof. But none of that was the issue of the point I was making, that being that not any of the Chinese dealers are infallible, Tat included, but if one has an issue with something sold by one and the dealer resolves it, then it's cool.


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

GuySie said:


> Heh, didn't know he was still in business. Had three watches from him, low end to be sure but decent as starters.


Does anyone know if RollingHK is still in business? I just e-mailed him about this watch. Jackson has a pic of it on his website but he's been out of stock for over a month and I don't think he's getting anymore of these.


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

Getat superlume.
I have a MM fiddy from Jackson that I like alot. I just bought a lefty version from Getat since he said he could superlume it plus I ordered it with his new seal strap. Can't wait to get it I'll post pics then.


----------



## JohnG2 (Feb 11, 2009)

thomc said:


> No, there is no "perhaps" about it John. I'm referring to this picture which can be seen here:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=322048&page=6
> and yes under normal situations stainless or high chromium steel is rust resistant . It is not rust proof.


I never said stainless was rust proof - in fact I said quite the opposite.

Andl I checked that thread - the poster himself said "perhaps" it was rust, so yeah, I think PERHAPS it was rust. But most likely not. Stainless only rusts under extreme conditions (when exposed to certain salts, chloride, etc...) or corrodes galvanically where the stainless forms an annode by being in contact with a more noble (less reactive) metal in an electrolyte.

In short, unless you are doing something really weird with Tat's watches, THEY DON'T RUST.


----------



## ImaginaryForces (Jan 30, 2010)

JohnG2 said:


> Hey, its a troll! :-d


Where'd you get the watch in your sig? i like the dial, looking for a phantom style MM myself.

Are you really in Spain btw?


----------



## JohnG2 (Feb 11, 2009)

ImaginaryForces said:


> Where'd you get the watch in your sig? i like the dial, looking for a phantom style MM myself.
> 
> Are you really in Spain btw?


The case came from Jackson Tse, though I have been told he is out of stock right now (44mm "mini Fiddy"), the movement, dial, and hands came from Getat.

And yes, I am in Spain. Asturias.

Cheers!


----------



## thomc (Mar 13, 2009)

JohnG2 said:


> I never said stainless was rust proof - in fact I said quite the opposite.
> 
> Andl I checked that thread - the poster himself said "perhaps" it was rust, so yeah, I think PERHAPS it was rust. But most likely not. Stainless only rusts under extreme conditions (when exposed to certain salts, chloride, etc...) or corrodes galvanically where the stainless forms an annode by being in contact with a more noble (less reactive) metal in an electrolyte.
> 
> In short, unless you are doing something really weird with Tat's watches, THEY DON'T RUST.


Look I'm not interested in a pissing contest. Absent any commentary by the photographer, most anyone looking at it would say it appears to be what, flowers growing? Whatever it is, flowers , impossible rust, it shouldn't be there and I'll say it again, the original poster expressed regret that he didn't make his order from Tat under some idea that his was a more reliable way to go. That's it.


----------



## ImaginaryForces (Jan 30, 2010)

JohnG2 said:


> The case came from Jackson Tse, though I have been told he is out of stock right now (44mm "mini Fiddy"), the movement, dial, and hands came from Getat.
> 
> And yes, I am in Spain. Asturias.
> 
> Cheers!


Very cool! I was in Oviedo a few years back  thanks for the info


----------



## JohnG2 (Feb 11, 2009)

ImaginaryForces said:


> Very cool! I was in Oviedo a few years back  thanks for the info


Oviedo is a beautiful city - I am about an hour away, in a very rural area.

Cheers!


----------



## JohnG2 (Feb 11, 2009)

thomc said:


> Look I'm not interested in a pissing contest. Absent any commentary by the photographer, most anyone looking at it would say it appears to be what, flowers growing? Whatever it is, flowers , impossible rust, it shouldn't be there and I'll say it again, the original poster expressed regret that he didn't make his order from Tat under some idea that his was a more reliable way to go. That's it.


We get it. You don't like Tat. You made your point, now move on.


----------



## thomc (Mar 13, 2009)

JohnG2 said:


> We get it. You don't like Tat. You made your point, now move on.


Not true. I never said that. You want to shill, go ahead. I'll move on, when you do.


----------



## JohnG2 (Feb 11, 2009)

thomc said:


> Not true. I never said that. You want to shill, go ahead. I'll move on, when you do.


Lol, whatever.


----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)

John, I don't think he's knocking Tat. I think he's knocking the quality control of the entire Chinese homage line, and I think he's pretty right in doing so, in order to make the larger point that you should always go with a seller who has a good customer service record. I think his reason for singling Jackson out as a good seller, as opposed to Tat, was because the person he was quoting had purchased from Jackson. Unfortunately, he had also already used Tat as an example of the poor product so it kinda looked like he was knocking by comparison. But, I don't think that was really the intent. Just a little confusion in the wording.


----------



## JohnG2 (Feb 11, 2009)

midshipman01 said:


> John, I don't think he's knocking Tat. I think he's knocking the quality control of the entire Chinese homage line, and I think he's pretty right in doing so, in order to make the larger point that you should always go with a seller who has a good customer service record. I think his reason for singling Jackson out as a good seller, as opposed to Tat, was because the person he was quoting had purchased from Jackson. Unfortunately, he had also already used Tat as an example of the poor product so it kinda looked like he was knocking by comparison. But, I don't think that was really the intent. Just a little confusion in the wording.


Well if that is the case, then I would say that when buying $80 watches which imitate $4,000 watches, from China, one needs to lower one's expectations. Tat has never left anyone hanging, nor has Jackson, both are EXCELLENT sellers. But applying Western standards of business to small individual sellers from an emerging economy is beyond ridiculous, and there are a LOT of people who should just stick to Walmart.

But of course, it is easier to just bash Tat and write me off as a shill. :roll:


----------



## thomc (Mar 13, 2009)

Perhaps this is an opportunity to resolve any ill feeling. Midshipman01 has read the text correctly. The original poster lamented his not purchasing from Tat and I gave examples of Tat not being perfect either, as is the case with Dajiwatch or Helenarou, Manbushjie et al. Jackson, if one reads follow up reports on things going badly, usually does right by the buyer, just as Tat partially recompensed the corrosion watch or whatever it was, to that buyer. I don't agree with John about expectations as related to price. In this particular case, I think the buyer should have every expectation that the watch winds, which was his problem. When things go wrong one starts seeing more flaws, like the misaligned numerals and then there is of course the hassle of sending something back. Walmart of course has that liberal return policy for a good reason. My own Jackson, while it is running better than my Swiss autos or handwinds at the rate of a loss of 45-48 seconds per month (30 days) has a smudge, probably a thumb print on the inside of the exhibition back crystal. If it bothers me enough, I'll screw it off and wipe it down . Right now, it doesn't. As far as the shill comment, that was a kneejerk reaction to saying I was bashing Tat. I thought the text that I wrote pretty clearly was saying something else. However I will apologize to John for that remark with no expectation of his reciprocating with an apology to me for the bashing comment since I think the relevant points have been clarified by Midshipman01. And my thanks to him as well.


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

I need to chime in and state that my experience with Getat was very positive. I have purchased three watches from them in the past year. One arrived with the wrong case option. I specified a brushed case and it came polished. I was disappointed but, when I contacted them and explained the mistake they provided a very clear set of instructions to return the watch. I shipped it back and they refunded all of my costs for doing so. Within a couple of weeks I had the correct watch and it's been running very well.


----------



## JohnG2 (Feb 11, 2009)

thomc said:


> However I will apologize to John for that remark with no expectation of his reciprocating with an apology to me for the bashing comment since I think the relevant points have been clarified by Midshipman01. And my thanks to him as well.


Okay, I am sorry too.

I just get sensitive sometimes about the criticisms of the Chinese dealers - they do a great job for the money, and both Jackson and Tat bend over backwards to fix the problems that crop up from time to time.

Nevertheless, I was kind of dick, and there is not much to be done about that, its just in my nature. :-d


----------



## Sho Nuff (Feb 5, 2010)

Moderators, is it possible for all these unnecessary postings about the argument with getat to be deleted? I thought this forum was to show off pan homages not to argue. Its lousy to sift through several pages of this argument. Sorry guys. Cut it out. Show us some watches.  Ill show mine soon.


----------



## thomc (Mar 13, 2009)

Sho Nuff said:


> Show us some watches.  Ill show mine soon.


Good idea. Jackson sterile PVD mini-fiddy on 40 year old Coach leather .


----------



## thomc (Mar 13, 2009)

JohnG2 said:


> Okay, I am sorry too.
> 
> I just get sensitive sometimes about the criticisms of the Chinese dealers - they do a great job for the money, and both Jackson and Tat bend over backwards to fix the problems that crop up from time to time.
> 
> Nevertheless, I was kind of dick, and there is not much to be done about that, its just in my nature. :-d


 We cool! We cool.b-)


----------



## MC Hammered (Jul 31, 2006)

A JOA homage with Hamilton movement came up for sale and I bought it hoping that it would look OK on my small 6.0" wrist.

The Heroic18 130/80 strap is much too long but it fits on the last hole. I have ordered a custom 110/70 baseball strap from Europelli and can't wait to put that on.

I thought I would never be able to pull off a 44mm but I was mistaken. The lugs don't stick out like horns as I imagined, the crownguard doesn't dig into the back of my hand and it is very comfortable when on my wrist.

The only unexpected issue it the 44mm makes the 38-40mm watches in my collection look too small to wear!

*44mm JOA Homage
6.0" wrist*


----------



## Tgr_Clw (Jan 22, 2007)

OMG. Hi Winston. Fancy seeing you here.


----------



## MC Hammered (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm everywhere! =)

Buying a 'new' watch is helping suppress the mod itch


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Whoa dude, what a stunning collection... Stunning, I tell you!!!
Do you still make these?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Kool strap!!
Donde?
PM me. Gracias!


----------



## ad78 (Dec 29, 2007)

very nice combo!


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey, where's all the watches? I'm used to seeing more pics when I lurk here! Anyways to chime in, I've bought most of my watches from Jackson. He's made mistakes (sent a similar but wrong watch) I ordered this orange number Rad and received the one with the green numbers. I could have sent it back but decided to keep it, then reordered the orange numbered one and this Cali and got a really good discount for his mistake. I think communication solves most problems with these dealers they are trying to make everyone happy to keep their good reputation . Anyways here's my new ones. 
PS, I ordered my first from Getat, it's a superlumed destro Fiddy. Don't think it's been shipped yet, but can't wait to get it.
Almost forgot to mention, I asked Jackson to put on these blue hands and this strap, to which he obliged. Try doing that at at your local superstore.


----------



## kvn (Oct 13, 2009)

I just received my first 47mm Cali dial and don't know how to replace the strap! Tat's straps are really small and it doesn't seem to have a spring bar. Do I have to remove the screws aka rivets?

http://www.siswatch727.com/showroom...06671017346/gallery/b_1240732919687041937.jpg


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Yep, the tiny screws lock the loops in to the case. Carefully unscrew them and slide the loops out. Pretty straight forward, but unusual if you haven't been down that road before.

Clair


----------



## kvn (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks! I had a hard time with the screws, an hopefully the strap I put on there, stays hahahah.


----------



## rhp10 (Dec 29, 2009)

kvn said:


> Thanks! I had a hard time with the screws, an hopefully the strap I put on there, stays hahahah.


I have a Cali style watch coming from getat soon. I got it without the strap because I bought a strap from someone else. Is it really that tricky to replace the strap? pics?


----------



## Bas and Lokes (Dec 14, 2009)

It is so easy to change a strap. I don't even have to look at the what I am doing anymore as I change straps daily sometimes several times a day. Im getting on close to a hundred or so, but that is because it is my business to make straps.  Anyway, Google a search for changing straps. So easy. You need a spring bar tool. Good luck.
-Bas


----------



## markcr (Dec 20, 2009)

rhp10 said:


> I have a Cali style watch coming from getat soon. I got it without the strap because I bought a strap from someone else. Is it really that tricky to replace the strap? pics?


The Getat watch I have has screw bars not spring bars. If the Cali is the same as MM watches, you'll need a 1.4mm screw driver - you can pick these up at Home Depot for a few bucks.

Tips I got online is be careful not to force it as you can strip the screws (if it sticks when turning, don't force it - try reversing it a half turn and turn it again). also got a tip to place a piece of scotchtape over the screw so if the screw driver slips you won't scratch the case.

Pretty easy process overall! Good luck with your watch


----------



## EricSW (Jan 11, 2010)

Some pictures of the watch i ordered from Getat:


























Tat send me the pics this morning. It will be shipped soon.

:-!b-)


----------



## kvn (Oct 13, 2009)

"tip to place a piece of scotchtape over the screw so if the screw driver slips you won't scratch the case."

Man I wish I read that before doing mine LOL I scratched up the area changing the strap. Hopefully the Cape Cod clothes will help out


----------



## rolex69 (Feb 2, 2010)

I have tried managing attachments and almost always can't get my pics uploaded. I am using a canon g9 camera and shoot normal jpeg files usually on auto with no flash. I would much prefer this way as I don't need to add a step i.e. image hosting. Please advise


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

rolex69 said:


> I have tried managing attachments and almost always can't get my pics uploaded. I am using a canon g9 camera and shoot normal jpeg files usually on auto with no flash. I would much prefer this way as I don't need to add a step i.e. image hosting. Please advise


Are you reducing the size of the photos? I think there is a size restriction on how many pixels on each side.


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

Roitherkur said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am currently in the market for a PAM homage but my problem is that I have a very small wrist so every whatch that has more than 42mm (better 40mm) in diameter looks ridiculous. I do not want a watch which is too low end. Any suggestions?


The Magrette Regattare is listed at 44mm, but it wears like a 42mm.


----------



## Combat (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm looking to buy a Panerai from davidsan..DSN... he's price is much higher than others... Any comments on that... comes highly recommended I see. Any particular models i should get? I'm interest in a good replica Panerai Militare with power reserve, TI 44mm. Thanks.


----------



## kvn (Oct 13, 2009)

I'd love to get a DSN watch in the future. They look very well made and the lume looks awesome! Personally I'd get one from Tat first and try it out for awhile. If you like it , resell it then look for a DSN. Personally there's a big difference from $100 to $400. I was looking for a used one, but the Seiko bug has bit me an now on a mission for more modded 007's, a monster, and maybe a samurai :-!


----------



## Combat (Jan 29, 2010)

Is TAT the militarytime watch site... I have the Seiko bug too! I'm also have me eye on the SBDC007.... TI..


----------



## Combat (Jan 29, 2010)

Combat said:


> Is TAT the militarytime watch site... I have the Seiko bug too! I'm also have me eye on the SBDC007.... TI..


Ok i see that TAT has it's site
Jackson is the Military site
and Davidsan has his own.

My correction.

Does anyone have experience with Davidsan... and what watch do you recommend? thanks.


----------



## ad78 (Dec 29, 2007)

from my experience. jackson is pretty fast in communication and shipping. BUT i have to return the watc due to lack of quality control. i ordered luminor and everything is custom. here is what the outcome:
the "strong lume" as advertised is ********. mine came with it but some of the numbers doesnt lume. 
very rough lume
the PVD has blemishes and scratch near the screw lugs
the crown guard is wiggling

and the best of all is the movement. you can wind it like 10 turns.

TAT - so after the dissapointment last night, i quickly go to tat site and ordered fully customized one. this morning i got a email from him saying he can do all the request i mentioned. then after agreeing the order he instantly send me a paypal.

if you want swiss movement. go for JOA/DSN etc..


----------



## Combat (Jan 29, 2010)

What about this site:

removed!


----------



## ad78 (Dec 29, 2007)

Combat said:


> What about this site:
> 
> combat - pls no replica... i suggest you removing that. its all about homage discussion here


----------



## Combat (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok... i'm a newbie... what's the difference between replica and homage... I mean this I don't know so someone please explain.. thanks.


----------



## ad78 (Dec 29, 2007)

that's not a problem. if you follow all the huge thread here like the thread called "best panerai homage"

they are panerai "look" there is no "panerai" word on the dial of the watches that they post here.

replica = fake, and you are a poser!
homage = to pay tribute!


----------



## Combat (Jan 29, 2010)

Got it... Thanks for the explaination... And i can see why that site I tried to post should have not... 

I'll still leaning towards DSN on this one... Just want a good working watch that pays tribute (looking like) the PAM 117 line. or even the power reserve TI line.. Love the looks of the watch.. 

I've also emailed JOA.


----------



## ka-boom (Nov 15, 2009)

The Manbushijie strap that came with the watch was crap. Cheap, weak leather.

The Steveo leather strap (seen above), however, is awesome, and makes the watch feel "right." :-!


----------



## Combat (Jan 29, 2010)

kaboom awesome looking watch... where did you get it? are you happy with it.?


----------



## m4r10 (Aug 19, 2009)

The only strap worth keeping on a homage is from Tat, the rest are really c#$p. Now, would you put a strap, which is more expensive than the watch itself on a homage? I know I wouldn't!
Here's mine:


----------



## Combat (Jan 29, 2010)

Is that watch from TAT... very nice... what model is it?


----------



## m4r10 (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, it's Tat's watch, superlume 44 mm. The only extra option is the sapphire glass which is only $15 more. For the money, I think I got a hell of a watch (and a good strap as well)!


----------



## Bas and Lokes (Dec 14, 2009)

Mine is pretty fly! b-) I'm wearing it with my own custom made strap I call the "Pilot" strap. Enjoy. :-!
-Bas




























Thanks for looking:-!


----------



## KevL (Feb 2, 2010)

does tat charge extra for superlume?


----------



## m4r10 (Aug 19, 2009)

Mine is with superlume as standard, but I think you have the option for the other watches as well and it can't be more than 5-10 $ at most.
Just send him an email and ask about it.


----------



## absoludicrous (Dec 20, 2009)

Based off what I've seen from Tat, I'd recommend them over Jackson. 

I've been waiting a 3.5 weeks to receive my piece that was returned on Feb 10th because of a defective movement, and mis-aligned dial among other things. I wouldn't recommend Jackson off my purchase alone. 

Not trying to give the impression that Jackson is a hack, because I've heard a lot of good things about him, and that's why I purchased from him. I guess I'm in the minority, and have had a freak experience. 

I guess I'll add pics if I ever see my watch again. :/

If I add another homage to my collection it's coming from Tat. Hands down. Very nice looking pieces you guys have from them.


----------



## burke (Aug 15, 2008)

I bought this Bulova a few years ago of ebay. It claims to be 100m waterproof and has a screw back case but I havent tested it. It is quartz but I dont know the movement however it keeps good time. I have a sinn 356 UTC and more people comment on this bulova than the Sinn!!

I have attached an image I found, this is the first time I have tried this so appologies if the image doesnt show. The model is 96G38.

cheers


----------



## Suncoast (Jan 25, 2010)

I just received my homage from Tat today, camera is acting up so i can't post pics but I ordered a 44mm ti, superluminous, black hands, seal brown strap, and sapphire crystal. I thought it would have the MM wording on it but it came sterile. I'm liking it a lot. The website is a little decieving when ordering because there are so many choices. The sterile dial isn't too bad at all it took @ 1.5 months from the time i ordered til the time I received my watch.


----------



## Setarip (Nov 6, 2009)

I too just recieved my Tat today!! Quality seems to be very good! Definetely worth three weeks wait!:-!


----------



## mmj1986 (Mar 8, 2010)

TNT13 said:


> I could include that information in the first post if it's ok with the powers that be.
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> Getat Custom


Very nice looking homage there, mate!

If I may ask, how did you get the text there? - Is that really standard?

EDIT: I found your first post where you ordered it but I still don't get if the text is photoshopped or if it really there?


----------



## Cowbiker (Jun 27, 2007)

My recently complete JOA 47mm Cali on Wotancraft SXM-020, lots of miles in the pool and soon to get saltly!


----------



## suburbanrobot (Feb 15, 2010)

Well, the best Panerai homage is certainly not Manbushijie. I ordered a watch from them about a month ago. First, shipping took extra time because apparently on the first try they sent it to the wrong address (no idea how this happened, I was very clear in my communication and it is a standard home address). They did make up for that by shipping via DHL on the second go-round, so no big deal.

Then, when I got the watch, the stitching was already coming out on the strap. Again, I forgave them because I was going to use a different strap anyway, and well...the watch was $78 shipped from China.

Fast forward a month later -- the watch is totally non-operational. Power reserve is stuck at full (note: it is an automatic so I never bothered winding it, just wore it normally as one would normally do w/ an automatic), second hand, and minute/hour hands are all not moving. I have only worn the watch 6-7 times maybe, mostly just around the house. I have e-mailed to ask for a refund or exchange, but to be honest if I get an exchange I am just going to flip it somewhere and eat my losses. Hope to get at least a partial refund and call it a day.


----------



## absoludicrous (Dec 20, 2009)

Finally! got my watch back from Jackson. I originally sent it back because the crown was intermittently winding, and I suspected the mech movement was screwed.

During the wait, I received my custom made (1 of 1) strap from Diaboliq straps. Joe was a pleasure to work with, and accommodated my request despite being very busy. This strap is the "Notturno" model.

Very pleased with the strap albeit it needing to be broken in and a few custom modifications to make it fit (you can see where I had to literally scrape leather off in order for it to fit). Onto the watch. Movement seems to be fixed, and new. Was pretty displeased with the fuzz/hair that somehow got trapped between the dial and the bezel inside the crystal. Not cool. I think a little more attention to detail should be had.

Anyway here are the pics:










Fuzz shot:


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

mmj1986 said:


> Very nice looking homage there, mate!
> 
> If I may ask, how did you get the text there? - Is that really standard?
> 
> EDIT: I found your first post where you ordered it but I still don't get if the text is photoshopped or if it really there?


I'll take that as a compliment of my photoshopping skills. ;-)

Monkey Majik has been photoshopped over the unmentionables.


----------



## absoludicrous (Dec 20, 2009)

todtracy said:


> Getat 47mm Destro superlume


Left hand watch on a righty? :think:


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

absoludicrous said:


> Left hand watch on a righty? :think:


Yep!


----------



## toughie_g (Mar 17, 2010)

how do i get to jackson's website? I can't get to it when I used the link on the first page of this thread.. help please!! I am soo drooling over all your watches!! can't wait to order mine!!!:-!


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

toughie_g said:


> how do i get to jackson's website? I can't get to it when I used the link on the first page of this thread.. help please!! I am soo drooling over all your watches!! can't wait to order mine!!!:-!


Follow the directions and remove the -.

I can't seem to edit the first post any more. I wonder why.


----------



## toughie_g (Mar 17, 2010)

TNT13 said:


> Follow the directions and remove the -.
> 
> I can't seem to edit the first post any more. I wonder why.


Got it! Thanks!;-)


----------



## toughie_g (Mar 17, 2010)

Follow up question guys. I know I still don't have my watch, this might come as a silly query, but what kind of a tool do you usually use to open the back of your watch? Coz I reckon it looks like it needs a big wrench of somesort?:-s


----------



## absoludicrous (Dec 20, 2009)

A three posted caseback opener will work. A tennisball sized ball of ductape also works well. Some vendors sell a very pliable, soft, sticky rubber ball that works like a charm.


----------



## TNT13 (Aug 17, 2008)

absoludicrous said:


> A three posted caseback opener will work. A tennisball sized ball of ductape also works well. Some vendors sell a very pliable, soft, sticky rubber ball that works like a charm.


Yeah, I used to use a case opener until I discovered the ball. The ball works great for most applications and won't leave a mark. If the ball doesn't work, then I will resort to a case back opener. I tried the duct tape method once and it works fine, but I had to clean off the adhesive afterward.

Get a ball! It works on most screw-back watches!


----------



## toughie_g (Mar 17, 2010)

:thanks I guess I'll have to order that rubber ball along with the watch..


----------



## paolo18 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi guys! can anybody tell me the distance between the case edge(between the lugs) and the lug bar of Getat's 44mm pam case? thanks!

best,
Paul


----------



## boned01 (Aug 13, 2009)

i just got my 44mm pvd base from tat and its a beaut! now i want to order straps but don't want to break the bank. getting straps costing more than the watch itself doesn't make sense for me. other than panatime and steve o, any other strap suppliers in the $40-50 (thereabouts) price range?


----------



## regder (Jan 12, 2010)

Here's mine from Getat, added the sapphire crystal and superlume. Overall, very happy with the watch, keeps excellent time +/- a couple seconds a day.

btw, it took sixteen days from order to shipment, and another seven days to arrive to Canada including sitting for a couple days in Canada customs



















and lume comparison to my Seiko Monster


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice Regder, very nice. I'm getting exactly the same and it should be arriving any day now. Excitement is building having seen your one!

Is that the Seal Brown strap you have there? I decided to order a black strap and brown strap from Tat but that was before I heard about the candy shop that is Panatime. Still, I hear Tat's strap quality is good so not too bothered. Can always grab something else if need be.

|>|>|>


----------



## thesmoth (Jan 27, 2010)

This is in the mail from Getat.

It's 44mm, sapphire crystal, gun metal pvd movement, natural black leather strap (the best one from getat) with black stitching, silver hands with super lume, black sterile stealth dial with black numbers (not black lume, just black paint), ROSE GOLD case.


----------



## regder (Jan 12, 2010)

Spoonsey said:


> Nice Regder, very nice. I'm getting exactly the same and it should be arriving any day now. Excitement is building having seen your one!
> 
> Is that the Seal Brown strap you have there? I decided to order a black strap and brown strap from Tat but that was before I heard about the candy shop that is Panatime. Still, I hear Tat's strap quality is good so not too bothered. Can always grab something else if need be.
> 
> |>|>|>


Yup, that's seal brown, very happy with the strap, extremely soft and pliable, though I too will likely get a couple more straps for it when I get bored with this one.

Enjoy your watch!


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Here are mine:

Alpha made some sort of lumi homage, called it radiomir though :









The first Real Pam homage I bought was this 45mm Roling Cali. It has a Hangzhou Swanneck and the strap is not the one it came on ;-)


















Next one is a 47mm brushed Parnis, at least advertised as such, because it's sterile, the way I like it.








It has a SeaGull movement:









After that I bought a gold 45 version, also advertised as Parnis, but with sterile Cali:









The strap is of course replaced:









The next one was also a 47mm polished Parnis, I bought as a donor for a project:









I replace dial (getat), hands(helenaru) and strap:









This one is also Parnis, a 44mm Fiddy case, SeaGull st25 movement and no CG! Strap is from Helenarou:









As I also wanted to try a real Lum homage, with crownguard, I bought the Manbushije Christmas offer. The dial says MM, but I cleaned that for this forum....








I still have to get used to the CG, and it still has it's original crappy strap. I will probably do something to it, to pimp it up a little, aged dial and snake strap I guess...

As I also wanted to try PVD, I scored this one:








It still needs some modding. I think a sterile dial with orange numerals, and a cool strap. The strap it came with was made of cardboard and was completely unwearable.

That about sums it up ;-)

Regards,

Martin


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

My Getat "Cali-Mir"










N


----------



## soonerjosh (Dec 17, 2009)

ka-boom said:


> The Manbushijie strap that came with the watch was crap. Cheap, weak leather.
> 
> The Steveo leather strap (seen above), however, is awesome, and makes the watch feel "right." :-!


I have a JOA homage w/ the unitas wound movement and am considering getting an automatic such as this one posted earlier in this forum. I like the IWI ones, but they don't have a subdial. I would also like one with a higher quality movement if possible... any suggestions? TIA


----------



## williaty (Dec 29, 2009)

ka-boom said:


> The Manbushijie strap that came with the watch was crap. Cheap, weak leather.
> 
> The Steveo leather strap (seen above), however, is awesome, and makes the watch feel "right." :-!


Which SteveO strap is that?


----------



## ad78 (Dec 29, 2007)

my latest


----------



## Chazmania006 (Jan 5, 2010)

Which homage maker would you guys go for if you're looking for water resistance?

I'm no diver, but I've really come to like the peace of mind I have when a 300m dive watch is on my wrist.

I currently have a sterile 111 homage from Jackson, but I'd love to have a PAM homage that I can swim with.


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

Chazmania006 said:


> Which homage maker would you guys go for if you're looking for water resistance?
> 
> I'm no diver, but I've really come to like the peace of mind I have when a 300m dive watch is on my wrist.
> 
> I currently have a sterile 111 homage from Jackson, but I'd love to have a PAM homage that I can swim with.


Good questions...I wouldn't trust any of them to event get a sprinkle of water on them. There were a couple of makers (Ray Knight comes to mind) that would actually test their homages. Of course, they were only rates to 30-50 m and the price was several times that of the Chinese ones.

I'd love to know who makes ones that are rated and tested beyond 100 m myself.


----------



## ka-boom (Nov 15, 2009)

williaty said:


> Which SteveO strap is that?


What do you mean _which_ Steveo strap is that? It doesn't have a name or model number!

It's called dark brown, or something like that. Send him a link to that post with the image and ask HIM about it. Good luck.


----------



## rideough (Nov 20, 2007)

My newest from Jackson.. a nice Cali dial Radiomir


----------



## Krnbk2 (May 13, 2008)

SeikoSickness said:


> Good questions...I wouldn't trust any of them to event get a sprinkle of water on them. There were a couple of makers (Ray Knight comes to mind) that would actually test their homages. Of course, they were only rates to 30-50 m and the price was several times that of the Chinese ones.
> 
> I'd love to know who makes ones that are rated and tested beyond 100 m myself.


The weakest point of most of these homages is the case back crystal. At 1mm thick (average thickness I have observed) it will give way first. I have swapped out the display back crystals for some people to 1.5mm crystals and have gotten 5 BAR water resistance out it.


----------



## ~kyle (Aug 5, 2009)

Here's my first panny homage. It's one of drudy's watches that I bought second hand from another forum member here. He had bought it a couple of months earlier and decided to sell it. I love it! The strap is good and thick, keeps good time, the crown guard lever is not loose in the least bit. (excuse the crappy pics and the dust)





































...and finally, the obligatory wrist shot.


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 12, 2009)

Has any one heard from Getat? I ordered a watch a few weeks back and have not heard anything. Now the site is down. Any one know anything?
http://www.siswatch727.com/


----------



## shkorc (Apr 1, 2010)

Two days back I received a notice from Tat that my watch was shipped out.



The Doctor said:


> Has any one heard from Getat? I ordered a watch a few weeks back and have not heard anything. Now the site is down. Any one know anything?
> http://www.siswatch727.com/


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 12, 2009)

Do you have an E-mail address you could give me?


----------



## crisis (Oct 7, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> Do you have an E-mail address you could give me?


[email protected]


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Site appears to be working for me.:think:

My order shipped a few days ago and Tat provided me with the tracking number.

Patience Doctor, Tat is a busy guy and it seems to be taking him around a month to do the custom builds and ship.


----------



## regder (Jan 12, 2010)

So it's been a month that I've had my Getat Luminor homage and I'm still loving it, there is only one thing that's bothering me and that's the sapphire crystal. The reflections on the crystal are an absolute nuisance and under pretty much any indoor light make it hard to quickly read the time. Is there anything I can put on the crystal to make it less reflective? Is there an AR coated crystal that I can buy?

Don't have any other complaints about the watch though


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Feb 13, 2010)

~kyle said:


>


Love it. I've got a similar one in queue as we speak. Can't wait.


----------



## ~kyle (Aug 5, 2009)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Love it. I've got a similar one in queue as we speak. Can't wait.


Awesome...congrats! Be sure and post pics once it arrives. I'm still loving mine...I'm wearing it right now!


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Received mine today - PAM 44mm superlume homage from Getat, brushed SS, black face w/ white numerals, silver hands, two straps (black with white stitch and seal brown with beige stitch).

Well, what can I say? For starters, it arrived on my birthday so that gets a:-!

The watch feels nice and solid, both of the straps are excellent quality (supple, chunky leather and good quality stitching) and most importantly, it looks awesome on the wrist. If you look very carefully you can see some inconsistencies in the brushed SS detail around the lugs but quite frankly that's nitpicking for a watch that costs under US$100. 

I'll try to get some pics up when I have some more time but I'm super stoked with this purchase. Take a bow Tat. I think I'll be coming back for more...
|>|>|>|>|>


----------



## suillira (Mar 4, 2010)

regder said:


> Yup, that's seal brown, very happy with the strap, extremely soft and pliable, though I too will likely get a couple more straps for it when I get bored with this one.
> 
> Enjoy your watch!


what color stitching? In one shot it looks white, the other beige.......


----------



## regder (Jan 12, 2010)

that's the beige colour, matches well with the brown strap



suillira said:


> what color stitching? In one shot it looks white, the other beige.......


----------



## Patman (Apr 20, 2010)

Man oh man - I've been thinking that it'd be nice to have a good looking watch with a relatively simple dial and good lume. Got turned on to the forums here by someone else, went digging through, and wow - I think there may be a Panerai Homage in my future! Already leaning towards a Tat, just have to figure out what all I'd want for the configuration.


----------



## Patman (Apr 20, 2010)

TNT13 said:


> Yeah, I used to use a case opener until I discovered the ball. The ball works great for most applications and won't leave a mark. If the ball doesn't work, then I will resort to a case back opener. I tried the duct tape method once and it works fine, but I had to clean off the adhesive afterward.
> 
> Get a ball! It works on most screw-back watches!


Whereabouts should one look for this magical case-opening ball?


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 8, 2007)

otto frei.

I prefer the bergeon 2533 to the ball.

MrR


----------



## markot (Mar 17, 2010)

Is this considered a homage? I just got this _"Russian Panerai"_ today. You can read a short review on the link below.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=392648


----------



## williaty (Dec 29, 2009)

I just received a tracking number from Jackson. Any idea how I use it?

This is going to be my first real watch. I'm pretty stoked!


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Willaty,
If the # is some sort of priority shipping (SMS, etc) try throwing it in to the USPS tracking # application. I've had decent luck that way, and also checking the number on the China Post web site.

On the topic of homages, I have a couple incoming... First, a cheapo Schaffer GMT (BP 0.99). A little WUS research indicates I'm getting what I'm paying for, but I figure I can pirate the dial & guts to swap in to my PVD/PR homage that got me started down this road in the first place.









Second, and kind of losely in the homage range, is this Seiko SNN209. To me, it's got a lot of Luminor flavor to it, with some clear modifications to avoid the wrath of Richemont Group. Still, at 44mm, it's sized right, and has the square-case-round-bezel thing going on, with nice, clear numbers. Cost was about $100 shipped.









Will post some real pics when they come in.

Clair


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

I have two JOA homages: an MM branded Luminor with a classic sandwich dial and a sterile dial Radiomir. The watches aren't replicas whatever Richemont claims and no one passes them off as real Panerai. They aren't and will never be.

They are both 47mm in size. Both with black dials with classic script and luminous markers.


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

Eddie Platts of Timefactors used this original case to make the PRS 20 which is a faithful homage to the original Radiomir. I feel keeping the dial sterile was making it look better and the next thing I knew I wanted another one exactly the same but with a subsecond dial to the right of the 9. I'm quite happy with that followup watch from JOA.


----------



## Eric Ford (Apr 29, 2010)

Just ordered this from Helenarou hopefully I will enjoy it. for $50.00 couldn't pass it up. I think next time I might get something from Getat.

I fell in love with the Panerai style I was just wondering how customized could you get. What if I wanted a premium movement like an ETA or something, can that be done?


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Apologies for the crap phone pic but here's my new PAM 44mm Superlume from Tat. I couldn't be happier.

Brushed SS case, sapphire crystal, silver hands, seal brown strap with beige stitch. The Superlume is awesome. I have also been rocking it on a 24mm sand Zulu from Panatime and one of Tat's black straps (will try to post some more pics later).

Straps are FUN!:-!


----------



## Patman (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks good! This thread is not making it any easier for me to be patient before ordering one of my own!


----------



## williaty (Dec 29, 2009)

So I ordered my first ever watch. I got a homage from Jackson Tse. It arrived yesterday. Being as that this is my first watch ever and obviously my first Chinese knock off watch, I'm confused about what's acceptable quality. The 9 is very dirty, lumpy stuff on the back plane of the sandwhich dial. I would say probably 25% of the number doesn't look proper. The 2 of the 12 is also just flat out not pained or lumed (you can see shiny metal) for the last 0.5mm of the bottom horizontal stroke. Other than those two issues, the watch is fine. Is that something I should just be ok with, or should I return it? I have to admit not wanting to have the delay of shipping it back and forth but at the same time I don't want to screw myself.


----------



## Combat (Jan 29, 2010)

Personally I am wrestling with the same thing.... ordering a watch from china. I realize that they are cheap in price, but people here on the forum have had good things to say about certain watchmakers. If I was you, I would not want the inside of the watch dirty, or a crappy lume job... Just my 2 cents. IMHO.



williaty said:


> So I ordered my first ever watch. I got a homage from Jackson Tse. It arrived yesterday. Being as that this is my first watch ever and obviously my first Chinese knock off watch, I'm confused about what's acceptable quality. The 9 is very dirty, lumpy stuff on the back plane of the sandwhich dial. I would say probably 25% of the number doesn't look proper. The 2 of the 12 is also just flat out not pained or lumed (you can see shiny metal) for the last 0.5mm of the bottom horizontal stroke. Other than those two issues, the watch is fine. Is that something I should just be ok with, or should I return it? I have to admit not wanting to have the delay of shipping it back and forth but at the same time I don't want to screw myself.


----------



## williaty (Dec 29, 2009)

Here's what I'm working with. You can see the crud in the 9 and the lack of paint/lume on the 2 of the 12.


----------



## Combat (Jan 29, 2010)

that would really peave me off!


----------



## Rebgen (Dec 30, 2009)

Unbelievable that this watch actually left the shop in that kind of condition. In my opinion....back it goes ASAP. For a watch in that condition I'd ask for return shipping to be paid for as well.

I'm a rookie with Chinese homage watches with my first two watches.....MM Regatta, and Parnis PR2. Both were in perfect condition when they arrived and keep very accurate time.

Good luck with exchanging for an acceptable quailty watch. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

I would email the photos to Jackson and ask if you can exchange the watch. Don't worry about the postage, it's like $5 to ship a watch back to CN, it's not worth haggling over and it'll show you're willing to work with him.

When I was building a Pam homage for my bro-in-law, the movement I ordered from Jackson arrived DOA. I sent him an email, and he agreed to swap it out for another when I sent it back. He was good to his word, and the watch is still running great.

Clair


----------



## williaty (Dec 29, 2009)

Jackson has responded with an offer to send me a new dial. This would be a great solution except for the fact that I know nothing about watchmaking. However, I'm a very mechanically inclined guy. Extracting an engine from a modern car, taking it to pieces, rebuilding it, reinstalling it, and getting it to start on the first crank is literally a weekend's work for me.

Is something like swapping a dial something reasonable for me to do, never having touched the inside of a watch before?


----------



## ck77 (Sep 5, 2006)

That's what I got from Getat, dirt on 4,5,6










Not only that, the accuracy was su*k. But he did compensated me for some repair cost.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

williaty said:


> Jackson has responded with an offer to send me a new dial. This would be a great solution except for the fact that I know nothing about watchmaking. However, I'm a very mechanically inclined guy. Extracting an engine from a modern car, taking it to pieces, rebuilding it, reinstalling it, and getting it to start on the first crank is literally a weekend's work for me.
> 
> Is something like swapping a dial something reasonable for me to do, never having touched the inside of a watch before?


Bare minimum, you'll need a TINY screwdriver (like 0.5-0.75mm) to loosen the winding stem locking screw, as well as the two set screws that retain the dail. A larger screwdriver (like 1.0-1.5mm) would be best to remove the movement tabs. You'll also need a hand puller to remove the hands that are a light press fit. A hand press to reinstall them would be nice also, but you can make that yourself. All told, you're looking at somewhere between $25 and $100 for tools alone, depending on quality and where you get them. I'm a mechanical kind of guy like you, so it seemed logical to me to get the tools so I could tinker. That said, I did it because I WANTED to tinker, not because I had to. In your shoes, I'd tell Jackson that you don't have the tools and would rather have him swap out the dial. That'll probably get you a whole new watch.

Clair


----------



## williaty (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, I am *MUCH* more upset today than I was yesterday. In addition to the cosmetic faults with the dial, there are two mechanical faults with the case. First, one of the bars that holds the strap on was stripped during installation, making it impossible to change the strap. Since the strap is too short for me, this is a show-stopper. Second, the pin holding the lever in the crown guard fell out, dropping both the pin and the crown guard lever to the floor. Obviously, at this point I'm asking for an entirely new watch if not a full refund.

So here's my question to you: Do any other manufacturers sell this same appearance of watch for the same or less than Jackson? What I'm looking for is a brushed Ti or SS Luminor-style case, mechanical or automatic movement, sapphire crystal, and a fully sterile dial with *no seconds, power reserve, or date* and only the hours marked. If you know of any other maker selling such a thing, please provide me a link to the place to buy it. Here's the look I want:


----------



## m4r10 (Aug 19, 2009)

With so many problems with the watch, I would ask for a refund asap. 
You'll find in the first post a list of sellers of such watches and if you go through the entire thread, you'll find information about the positive and negative parts of each seller. 
Hope this helps and you'll get a nicer watch that the present one.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

I think that watch would be dead to me, too. These are all issues that could have been caught with a more intensive QC program, but that's part of what keeps the price of these watches so low. Still, the dial shouldn't have made it on to the watch. Your call if you want Jackson to replace the whole watch or try your luck at another maker. These types of problems COULD exist on most any of the homage cases, so it's not necessarily a Jackson problem. The both Fiddy cases I've gotten have a stripped strap screw hole, so I feel your pain there. A spring bar from Panatime can fix that problem, though.

Clair


----------



## PseikoFan (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm interested in the MM from Manbushijie in the $50 to $70 range and his prices are reasonable. Anyone with experience from this vendor and the consensus of the quality of his watches? Is there any recommendation for which movement to get (auto, 6497, goose neck)?

I have a 6.5" wrist. Is the 44mm size the diameter of the dial or is that measured lug to lug? I'm not familiar with this style of watch.


----------



## ~kyle (Aug 5, 2009)

I just encountered an odd problem with my homage. When I wound it tonight, I pulled the lever on the crown guard to set the time and when I pulled the crown out I couldn't turn it. Eventually I turned the watch face down in my palm and tapped the back lightly a couple of times with two fingers and all of a sudden I could adjust the hands. But now when I push the crown back in it doesn't engage the winding mechanism and the crown will still turn the hands. Also I noticed that the movement has quite a bit of play in it when the crown guard is open. I don't remember it being like that previously. :-(

Anyone have any suggestions of what may be wrong and how to fix it?


----------



## m4r10 (Aug 19, 2009)

Looks like you damaged the stem or you pull it out of position. Pay your watchmaker a visit and he/she'll be able to put it back in place for you.


----------



## ~kyle (Aug 5, 2009)

m4r10 said:


> Looks like you damaged the stem or you pull it out of position. Pay your watchmaker a visit and he/she'll be able to put it back in place for you.


Thanks, I was trying to avoid that but looks like I'll need to.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Just finished off this custom order for a fellow Canuck. The concept came from inspiration found in the first picture, as he loves the Art Deco Era.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Once again, outstanding work, BR! The lumed ring around the dial is brilliant, too. Was that by design, or just taking advantage of a dial that was a skoosh too small? In either case, the execution is perfect!

Clair


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2009)

blueradish said:


>


Love the lume around the outside of the dial -- very cool! Great work!

~Ross


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

TicTocTach said:


> Once again, outstanding work, BR! The lumed ring around the dial is brilliant, too. Was that by design, or just taking advantage of a dial that was a skoosh too small? In either case, the execution is perfect!
> 
> Clair


Thanks Clair,

The lumed ring and smaller dial was all mathematically planned. Just enough space for the lume to be showcased, but not so much space that the dial looks awkward during the daytime.


----------



## TheJohnB (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi BR, I saw one of your blue straps the other day in the Getat thread, it looked great!!!!


----------



## hiram (Apr 1, 2010)

Schaffer !!!!! Not a bad homage. IMH noob O, this watch isn't bad, considering it cost a big 20 $ delivered on the bay. I will post picks in the next few days.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

I got one a week or so ago - their "A-44" homage to the Pam 88 GMT. Nice looking, but worth about what you pay for one. I got mine to pirate the dial, hands, and movement to transplant in to my PVD Scooby that won't go away. I figured I may as well make it the way I want it so I don't mind wearing it, and the Shaffer dial looks nice. Sadly, I had an unfortunate case-opener-ball incident which resulted in the case back crystal exploding in to the movement. It wasn't pretty, and now my project is back on hold while I try to source ANOTHER cheapo movement. May just get another whole watch, considering what they sell for. The shipping wait is KILLER, though.

Clair


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

I've been playing with this one every time I have a spare hour or so kickin around. I really had no idea where I was going, just did whatever felt right at the time.

PVD movement, nice antique looking dial with aged black accents, brushed the PVD case to give it an old worn gun metal look, rustic spotty light grey lume (on purpose) that doesn't glow too bright to keep the older feel.


----------



## Combat (Jan 29, 2010)

I received a pam power reserve from manbusiije.... very nice quality.... super fast EMS shipping.... I would highly recommend him... i've had the watch over a week, and it's spot on.


----------



## andysly5 (Mar 17, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE what you've done! Wish I had the know-how to do something like this.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Another homage sans crownguard: Michael Kors










Specs, from the auction page:
*Case:*Stainless steel
*Dial Color:*Black dial with black hands white hour markers and arabic numeral at 12:00
*Strap:*Black embossed leather
*Clasp Type:*Buckle
*Subdials:*60 second 60 minute and 24 hour with white hands
*Calendar:*Date display between 4:00 and 5:00
*Movement:*Japan quartz
*Crystal:*Mineral
*Water Resistant:*100 meters
*Case Thickness:*14 mm
*Strap Width:*24 mm
*Strap Length:*9.25 inches
*Style:*Chronograph
*Size:*Men's
*Case Height:*44 mm
*Case Width:*44 mm
*Luminous:*Hands
*Other:*White second hand
*Material:*Embossed leather

No personal experience here, just one I found on the 'bay. Price was in the $125 range, so make your own judgement as to value.

Clair


----------



## tuanathon (Jan 9, 2010)

blueradish said:


> I've been playing with this one every time I have a spare hour or so kickin around. I really had no idea where I was going, just did whatever felt right at the time.
> 
> PVD movement, nice antique looking dial with aged black accents, brushed the PVD case to give it an old worn gun metal look, rustic spotty light grey lume (on purpose) that doesn't glow too bright to keep the older feel.


looks great. i want to make a worn out/vintage watch like this except with a cali dial


----------



## EricSW (Jan 11, 2010)

Shot a few pics of my Getat-hommage today. I like to share this one with you all.










(shot with an Iphone)


----------



## kidkhmer (May 21, 2010)

JohnG2 said:


>


Er.....SPEECHLESS !!! Where did you get that watch ? That is outrageously nice. Great photos.|>|>|>|>|>|>


----------



## tuanathon (Jan 9, 2010)

kidkhmer said:


> Er.....SPEECHLESS !!! Where did you get that watch ? That is outrageously nice. Great photos.|>|>|>|>|>|>


I believe he pieced together this watch.

Jackson case
Getat movement 
....

i dont remember the rest


----------



## williaty (Dec 29, 2009)

After the troubles listed earlier in the thread Jackson Tse exchanged my watch for a new one. I took delivery of it today. I have not found any cosmetic defects and the strap pins were able to be removed and replaced (it's on a HORRIBLE blue nylon velcro Timex Ironman watch strap right now because I don't have a leather strap long enough to fit me. Such a travesty!) but replacing one of the pins was a VERY near thing as the threads are almost gone from the watch case. It's only been wound about 12 hours so I can't tell *too* much about how it's keeping time.

Thant being said, I would *swear* thing thing runs slow in the bottom half of the hour and fast in the top half. I don't even know if that's possible.


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

Got this 47mm today. Have owned some 44mm versions before (and a 45mm "rad homage") but the 47mm is a whole lot bigger than the extra milimeters might suggest...

I have a 6,3inch wrist for reference and it's big trust me, but I like it and that's what matters offcourse ;-).


















Ordered it from HKroling and have to say the strap is a lot better than on other homages that I have ordered. It's quite thick and very soft |>


----------



## yermano (Oct 6, 2008)

hi all ive been waiting patiently for 2 months since i ordered 2 watches a lumi and a rad ( for my dad) from getat and eventually my patience broke and i sent Tat an email asking whats happening he responded with an tracking number that stated that they were on their way to the good ole US of A which would be a good thing except i live in Ireland 4000 miles east of the USA.
so i send Tat an email stating the above in a poliet but annoyed manner and that was yesterday and im waiting for a response.

today i come home from work and while checking my post i find a letter for customs and excise saying they are holding a package the contents of which are watchx2 and that i owe tax and a post office handling fee.
now knowing my countries C+E dept i would not be surprised if they have been holding the package for 3 weeks the bsatards. 

so lesson learned if buying a watch from hongkong or anywhere else be patient and always asked for a tracing number and if you dont get one keep asking.

patience and persistence; a winning combination.

ps this also works for many things including things that your gf/bf wife/husband/stranger you meet in the bar whoes name you cant remember after a night drinking blue green cocktails, might not be necessarily be willing to do upon first asking but with patience and persistence you will wear them down until until they final give up and ( leave saying you an annoying ****) concede to you demands:-!


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

yermano said:


> patience and persistence; a winning combination


It's true for anything watch related. From simply placing an order, to waiting for new releases, and limited edition designs where you are 1 of 100 eager buyers to put down money just based on a forum discussion with nearly 1 1/2 year wait time!


----------



## dhodgins (Aug 4, 2006)

Getat 47mm on a Strap Culture Legend LP 901. The Getat isn't nearly as nice as my other hommage (former Ebay seller), but gets the job done. The Strap Culture is simply awesome. I'm not a strap person, but Strap Culture might change that. The color, texture...even SMELL...are simply fantastic. It's 2 days old in this picture.


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

dhodgins said:


> Getat 47mm on a Strap Culture Legend LP 901. The Getat isn't nearly as nice as my other hommage (former Ebay seller), but gets the job done. The Strap Culture is simply awesome. I'm not a strap person, but Strap Culture might change that. The color, texture...even SMELL...are simply fantastic. It's 2 days old in this picture.


Completely agree with you on the Strap Culture straps. I bought a few 2-3 years ago and they were great. I bought 2 recently and they're even better. The quality and workmanship has been upped. The only thing I miss are the buckles they used to have a few years back. The new ones are a bit too big for my taste.


----------



## Andy S. (Feb 18, 2006)

How well do the lever lock work on these Getat watches? Do they actually lock down tight, is there any 'play', ie does it seem loose even in the closed position? Just wondering on that...my only experience with this style of homage is the rxw mm20 & it's lever lock had these problems & killed the appeal of the watch for me.


----------



## ~kyle (Aug 5, 2009)

I can't speak for the Getat watches, but the lever on the crown guard of my homage is very tight when locked and when it's open it doesn't feel sloppy at all.


----------



## regder (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm pretty happy with the one on my Getat


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

The Getat I got for my bro-in-law was pretty tight, but worked well and he seems to like it. The ones I've done for myself have been much lighter to close. I don't think it has to be super tight, just snug enough to compress the o-ring under the crown for some additional water resistance. I don't have any experience with a real Pan, but I suspect they might have a crown with a splined end to allow for a better crush on the o-ring without overloading the stem. Just a guess on my part, though.

Clair


----------



## SeikoSickness (May 31, 2007)

TicTocTach said:


> The Getat I got for my bro-in-law was pretty tight, but worked well and he seems to like it. The ones I've done for myself have been much lighter to close. I don't think it has to be super tight, just snug enough to compress the o-ring under the crown for some additional water resistance. I don't have any experience with a real Pan, but I suspect they might have a crown with a splined end to allow for a better crush on the o-ring without overloading the stem. Just a guess on my part, though.
> 
> Clair


All the homage watches I have seem to have very different feels to the lever locking system. Some are very loose and don't seem to do much while others are very tight. When you try a real Panerai, it's silky smooth without any play at all. My PAM111 is like that. What's the old saying? _You get what you pay for..._ You just can't expect a $50 watch (in some cases) to have the same level of precision, workmanship, and tight tolerances as a $5,000+ watch.


----------



## ~kyle (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: getat lumi pvd big pics*



yermano said:


> hi all i finally got my new watch...


Congrats...it looks great!


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

SeikoSickness said:


> All the homage watches I have seem to have very different feels to the lever locking system. Some are very loose and don't seem to do much while others are very tight. When you try a real Panerai, it's silky smooth without any play at all. My PAM111 is like that. What's the old saying? _You get what you pay for..._ You just can't expect a $50 watch (in some cases) to have the same level of precision, workmanship, and tight tolerances as a $5,000+ watch.


Agreed on all points... knowing from personal experience that cutting the stem just a few thousandths of an inch too short can ruin it and a few too long can make it really hard to work, it's no wonder that this is an area that varies in a $50 watch. On your PAM, can you tell if the crown slides on the stem a little bit? I've only held one, and it was a 40mm that I wasn't interested in - especially at $8900 - USED. Felt nice in my hands, though. Details make the difference. How much are the details worth? That is the question... I think someone who falls for a homage will only me more impressed ownin the real thing.

Clair


----------



## mickmo92 (Jun 18, 2010)

I have had this Getat Panerai homage, but didn't actually want it to look like a Panerai, but although there was no dial on it, it still looked like a Panerai, so I sold it quite quick afterwards, because I felt a bit guilty about it being a homage.

























It was a nice watch, but just not for me :-d


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Here's a couple of my recent ones. First, the Area Fiddy One project, a Getat 47mm PVD "Fiddy" case married to another Westclox Scepter dial over a Getat gunmetal 649x movement. The strap is another of my projects, with a PVD buckle from Panatime. The leather on the outside of the strap is kind of funky and changes color to a lighter shade as it's bent, and has a slight metallic sheen to it. Wasn't sure how it was going to work with the PVD, but I love it.

































Wednesday, she got some new summertime shoes, a 5-ring NATO from Panatime:









Clair


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Next is my GMT project. Basically a case swap from a cheapo Schaffer GMT dial/hands/movement in to a 44mm Roling PVD MM case. Oh, and I painted/relumed the hands while I had them out. The Roling watch was my first MM, just a test to see if I liked the Pam style and size. Turns out I did. I wasn't wild about the style of the dial in the MM, so it sat on the shelf a lot. The GMT is going to get some wrist time. The "bracelet" is hard rubber with real links, and is very comfortable. Also from Panatime. Just need to finish up the winding stem and she's in business.

Schaffer as I got it:








MM as I got it:

































Clair


----------



## dwaze (Oct 12, 2009)

Getat SUPERLUME 44mm on a custom baseball strap by SocalStraps


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

I refer sterile radiomir style dials and reserve the traditional writing for luminor style dials. They are a homage not to Panerai but to the Italian Navy. And the English term is not yet copyrighted by Richemont. So its not like we're making a luxury watch seem less because its a uniquely refined work of art. No homage will equal a Panerai, period!


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

The PRS-20 Italian Limited is a beautiful watch and so is my JOA radiomir inspiration with a Swiss movement. Hardly junk.

Nor are my classic IN luminor style watches junk - they too have Swiss movements! The fact they aren't $5,000 watches doesn't make them any less collectible.

No one here is claiming they are the real thing. They aren't meant to be.


----------



## Patman (Apr 20, 2010)

Woo-hoo! Just ordered mine from Getat, after going back and forth (in my head) for what options I wanted. Ended up going with: 44 mm, superluminova,brushed case,PVD movement, sapphire glass, black hands, and seal brown w/black stitching on the strap.

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

New blue version of the 2533 ROF that I just put together.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

blueradish said:


> New blue version of the 2533 ROF that I just put together.


 damn BR, you don't happen to offer discount rates for forum regulars do you? ;-)


----------



## Patman (Apr 20, 2010)

VERY nice!


----------



## soul_hammer (Nov 10, 2007)

blueradish said:


> New blue version of the 2533 ROF that I just put together.


sweet thats in a pvd case i presume. you know we are going to want you to make a bunch more now so we can have some. :-!


----------



## mordecai (Jan 11, 2009)

So, did we ever come to any conclusion about who makes the best pam homage? I've been reading this thread and the old one, and i'm kind of confused. Quality control seems to be an issue no matter which seller you choose, but could someone with more knowledge enlighten me, who actually sells the best homage in the lower price range?


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

mordecai said:


> So, did we ever come to any conclusion about who makes the best pam homage? I've been reading this thread and the old one, and i'm kind of confused. Quality control seems to be an issue no matter which seller you choose, but could someone with more knowledge enlighten me, who actually sells the best homage in the lower price range?


In the lower price range, most of us seem to be siding with Getat or Jackson. Getat apparently has a (slight?) edge on product quality (though I cannot personally compare, as I have no Jackson watches) but due to workload is pretty horrid on communication and shipping time, Jackson is vice versa.


----------



## Patman (Apr 20, 2010)

GuySie said:


> In the lower price range, most of us seem to be siding with Getat or Jackson. Getat apparently has a (slight?) edge on product quality (though I cannot personally compare, as I have no Jackson watches) but due to workload is pretty horrid on communication and shipping time, Jackson is vice versa.


Disclaimer: I've got a getat ordered, but no plans for a Jackson (yet). That said, the Getat website is _much_ nicer to navigate and figure out what you want, IMO, than the Jackson site.


----------



## mordecai (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, Getats site is superior to all the other sites, it is very nice to customize almost every part of the watch and i'm just about to place an order. This is my first 44mm watch so i'm excited but a little scared that it will look like a wall-mounted clock strapped to my wrist!


----------



## jpham792 (Aug 29, 2009)

mordecai said:


> Yes, Getats site is superior to all the other sites, it is very nice to customize almost every part of the watch and i'm just about to place an order. This is my first 44mm watch so i'm excited but a little scared that it will look like a wall-mounted clock strapped to my wrist!


Ah, don't be scared. I have a 6.5 inch wrist and my Getat looks fine on me =]


----------



## Seamaster68 (Jun 1, 2010)

smascarinas said:


> Hey Gang! Someone on my review just said that it's been really tough getting info regarding size of watch, wrist size of individual and a picture of a wrist shot. I think it would help if you could post some up and include your wrist size and the size of the watch I'll start... I think that this would be a great idea especially for noobs who don't know what they are getting into. These watches are pretty large and if your not prepared it might shock you! Plus if you are in the border of a 47 or 44 this might be a deciding factor.
> 
> *6.75" Wrist*
> *47mm Homage*


Hi, is that a RXW? I have a 6" wrist and I am thinking if this 47mm will look weird on me...anyone to tell me how to beef up my wrist???!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Seamaster68 (Jun 1, 2010)

Me thinking to get a homage from rxw directly online. Before I do so, are there any negative comments on delivery and customer service about them that anyone has encountered? Thanks for helping.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Seamaster68 said:


> Hi, is that a RXW? I have a 6" wrist and I am thinking if this 47mm will look weird on me...anyone to tell me how to beef up my wrist???!!!!!! LOL


You can wear it as a fashion watch, which allows for oversized, but 6" is generally too small for the 47mm models.


----------



## topa (Sep 26, 2009)

Got this one from Getat. I have to say the service was excellent. He was very informative and forthcoming to all my questions. Great customizations possible on the styling and I got the watch delivered (to India) within the stipulated time that Tat had mentioned it would take.

Here are a couple of pictures:










And the Gun Metal Movement:










Details of the watch above:

Type: 44mm SuperLume Luminor
Case: PVD Black
Movement: PVD Gun Metal color Asian Unitas Hand wound Mechanical
Glass: Sapphire 
Strap: Natural Black /w black stitching


----------



## OmegaMan1 (Feb 6, 2010)

How long does it take from time of order to receive a GETAT watch? I placed my order June 12th and haven't heard a thing yet.


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

I think you guys have me convinced. A Superlume 44mm from Getat it is. Now I just have to convince my fiance that they are, in fact, beautiful.


----------



## soul_hammer (Nov 10, 2007)

OmegaMan1 said:


> How long does it take from time of order to receive a GETAT watch? I placed my order June 12th and haven't heard a thing yet.


the word on the forums is he is super buisy and if its a custom it may take a month or more but it will be well worth the wait.


----------



## TitanCi (May 14, 2010)

^been waiting for DAYS for Getat to return an email saying yes what I want can('t) be done... this is taking forever!


----------



## mayastig (Apr 5, 2010)

same here, sent him an inquiry on my order via his website, no response yet. does TAT have a direct email?


----------



## Anoops (May 12, 2008)

Hey topa, which part of india are you from? and how many days did it take for the watch to reach you once it leaves HK. iam from bangalore and my watch left on the 11th of july, waiting for it. any issues with the packaging? 
thanks and cheers


----------



## Meeprawr (Jul 10, 2010)

I wanted to go with getat since he has PVD movements (I was building a stealth 1950 homage). But due to the poor response time, I went with Jackson. Jackson replied within 2 hours, he is supposedly shipping the watch out today (ordered 1 week ago)


----------



## Anoops (May 12, 2008)

Ok got my GETAT, exactly 4 days after it left HK. BUT he did'nt adhere to any of my customization requests. so a bit miffed, to say the least o|. but the watch looks great and so ive decided to keep it. it was well packaged and reached intact!! overall it took over a month to get here (india).


----------



## HeyWhatTimeIsIt (Apr 29, 2010)

OmegaMan1 said:


> How long does it take from time of order to receive a GETAT watch? I placed my order June 12th and haven't heard a thing yet.


My order processed June 4, Tat sent the shipping notification July 4. Haven't received the watch yet (California) and the tracking number isn't registering at the HK post office. This seems to be pretty standard so I'm not sweating at this point.

I'll update when the watch arrives.


----------



## NCsmky (Dec 26, 2009)

TitanCi said:


> ^been waiting for DAYS for Getat to return an email saying yes what I want can('t) be done... this is taking forever!


I recieved a response this morning to my inquiry 5 days ago.

Question to you guys: Does Jackson and Getat make their own pieces, or sell the same ones made by someone else? Both have the model I'd like to purchase & they look identical from what I can tell.


----------



## uspopo (May 21, 2007)

Receive my Getat Superlume 44mm today and I am very happy with the watch and the quality of the strap was way more than I expected. Crown lever was nice and snug. I couldn't be more happy with it!..:-!

Stan


----------



## OmegaMan1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey USPOPO great looking watch! That may be my next one. I just got getat in the mail a couple of hours ago. Its a Custom Made 45mm Polished Case Black Sandwich Dial with White Numberals and seal brown strap with seal brown stitching. I'm already hooked on these watches. This is my first manual watch. Works great so far, knock on wood. Took a crummy blackberry photo.


----------



## soul_hammer (Nov 10, 2007)

NCsmky said:


> I recieved a response this morning to my inquiry 5 days ago.
> 
> Question to you guys: Does Jackson and Getat make their own pieces, or sell the same ones made by someone else? Both have the model I'd like to purchase & they look identical from what I can tell.


i cant say for sure about the watches being the same or different but many do and have said the band on the getats are much better and at this price point that can be a deal maker or breaker for me.


----------



## NCsmky (Dec 26, 2009)

soul_hammer said:


> i cant say for sure about the watches being the same or different but many do and have said the band on the getats are much better and at this price point that can be a deal maker or breaker for me.


Thanks! Yeah, you have a good point there.


----------



## scrim (Jul 17, 2010)

What phosphorescence method do the Getat's/Jackson's use? Zinc sulfide/Strontium Oxide Aluminate or Tritium/Radium?

Anyone here ever take a Geiger counter to their Getat or similar homage? a/b/g readings in line with background? I'm not just wondering about the lume as you can get it without, but the SS and Titanium metals as this is a homage after all and might not go through any QC on raw materials as a watch produced in the EU might (could be wrong).


----------



## mayastig (Apr 5, 2010)

~kyle said:


> Here's my first panny homage. It's one of drudy's watches that I bought second hand from another forum member here. He had bought it a couple of months earlier and decided to sell it. I love it! The strap is good and thick, keeps good time, the crown guard lever is not loose in the least bit. (excuse the crappy pics and the dust)


I've ordered a fiddy from drudy and cant wait to get it. how is the fit and finish overall? is the lever on the crown guard nice and stiff (i.e. doesn't wobble the least bit)?


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

scrim said:


> Anyone here ever take a Geiger counter to their Getat or similar homage?


... I'd be surprised if anybody just had a Geiger counter lying around the house... But hey, I'm curious too, just for the hell of it ;-)


----------



## topa (Sep 26, 2009)

Anoops said:


> Ok got my GETAT, exactly 4 days after it left HK. BUT he did'nt adhere to any of my customization requests. so a bit miffed, to say the least o|. but the watch looks great and so ive decided to keep it. it was well packaged and reached intact!! overall it took over a month to get here (india).


I had no problems with my customizations. One way to ensure you dont have any "spec" issue is to ask GETAT to take a few pictures of your watch before he ships it. I specifically asked him for the pics and he was very forthcoming.

A lot depends on how fast the mail service in India operates. Also I had to pay some customs duty for the watch. How about you ?

For me it took somewhere between a week or two to get the watch.


----------



## scrim (Jul 17, 2010)

GuySie said:


> ... I'd be surprised if anybody just had a Geiger counter lying around the house... But hey, I'm curious too, just for the hell of it ;-)


Yeah I am aware of that as a decent Geiger counter starts around $500, I did have a friend that had access to one when he was working as a surveyor so I am hoping someone might. I really like the 44 Luminor from Getat but to me its a bit risky without more info.

There have been cases where tainted steel/aluminum/titanium plating shows up from salvage yards that don't care where the materials were sourced nor do the original owners as disposal costs are astronomical.


----------



## ~kyle (Aug 5, 2009)

mayastig said:


> I've ordered a fiddy from drudy and cant wait to get it. how is the fit and finish overall? is the lever on the crown guard nice and stiff (i.e. doesn't wobble the least bit)?


Fit and finish are very good, I was satisfied. The lever is firm, has no play at all. I'm very happy with it.

By the way, I was originally going to buy a fiddy from him but he was out of cases and wouldn't have any more for about a month or so. In the meantime I saw this one come up in the sales corner for a good price and went ahead and bought it instead.


----------



## HeyWhatTimeIsIt (Apr 29, 2010)

HeyWhatTimeIsIt said:


> My order processed June 4, Tat sent the shipping notification July 4. Haven't received the watch yet (California) and the tracking number isn't registering at the HK post office. This seems to be pretty standard so I'm not sweating at this point.
> 
> I'll update when the watch arrives.


Got it today, flawless execution. Very happy with it. Wow, this strap is thick enough to beat a mule with it!


----------



## mayastig (Apr 5, 2010)

~kyle said:


> Fit and finish are very good, I was satisfied. The lever is firm, has no play at all. I'm very happy with it.
> 
> By the way, I was originally going to buy a fiddy from him but he was out of cases and wouldn't have any more for about a month or so. In the meantime I saw this one come up in the sales corner for a good price and went ahead and bought it instead.


thats good news, now I really cant wait. what lume was used on your homage? I asked drudy if he could do superlume but he couldnt at the time so the fiddy I ordered comes in regular lume. im not sure how strong the regular lume is unless someone has a lume shot of one.


----------



## ~kyle (Aug 5, 2009)

mayastig said:


> thats good news, now I really cant wait. what lume was used on your homage? I asked drudy if he could do superlume but he couldnt at the time so the fiddy I ordered comes in regular lume. im not sure how strong the regular lume is unless someone has a lume shot of one.


The lume on mine is decent, not great though. Good luck on yours and be sure and post pics when you get it!


----------



## Meeprawr (Jul 10, 2010)

I received a stealth mini fiddy from jackson today, and stuck a panatime nato strap on it right away, the croc leather wasn't in my taste. Shipping from asia suprisingly took 4 days to australia, am pretty pleased with this cheap homage. Overall, the emails, ordering, assembly and shipping took under 3 weeks.

It feels nice to have a customised watch and I can finally jump on this panerai homage train.


----------



## mayastig (Apr 5, 2010)

~kyle said:


> The lume on mine is decent, not great though. Good luck on yours and be sure and post pics when you get it!


Yup I most certainly will. This will be my first homage.


----------



## soul_hammer (Nov 10, 2007)

Meeprawr said:


> I received a stealth mini fiddy from jackson today, and stuck a panatime nato strap on it right away, the croc leather wasn't in my taste. Shipping from asia suprisingly took 4 days to australia, am pretty pleased with this cheap homage. Overall, the emails, ordering, assembly and shipping took under 3 weeks.
> 
> It feels nice to have a customised watch and I can finally jump on this panerai homage train.


looks good with the nato on it. :-! in fact i think thats the first time i have realy liked the look of a nato on a watch.


----------



## mayastig (Apr 5, 2010)

mayastig said:


> Yup I most certainly will. This will be my first homage.


kyle: would you happen to have a lume shot of your homage? im betting my incoming fiddy would have the same lume material used.


----------



## ~kyle (Aug 5, 2009)

mayastig said:


> kyle: would you happen to have a lume shot of your homage? im betting my incoming fiddy would have the same lume material used.


I'll try to take one later this evening if I get the time.


----------



## HeyWhatTimeIsIt (Apr 29, 2010)

I know it's a strong statement - but the Superlume on the Getat holds its own with my Orange Monster. 

It retains a charge all night, still clearly visible before dawn.


----------



## ~kyle (Aug 5, 2009)

mayastig said:


> kyle: would you happen to have a lume shot of your homage? im betting my incoming fiddy would have the same lume material used.


Here's a crappy shot of it with my point and shoot. Sorry, not too good at taking lume shots.


----------



## mayastig (Apr 5, 2010)

~kyle said:


> Here's a crappy shot of it with my point and shoot. Sorry, not too good at taking lume shots.


Thanks kyle! looks like regular decent lume...least it gives it a vintage lume look


----------



## OmegaMan1 (Feb 6, 2010)

I've had my getat about a week and i can't take it off. My fiance hated it at first but she's come around and is starting to like it. I really do like the strap color and quality.


----------



## RobbDizzle (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi guys, first post here. I'm going to be purchasing an homage in the near future but have a few questions (surprise, surprise  ) I'm wanting a 44mm luminor-style case in PVD with a secondary dial for seconds and a power reserve meter, automatic movement, black indicator hands. I found this from rollingHK, which is exactly what I want:

http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/... Watches/PVD/?action=view&current=PVD_pwr.jpg&

I've also emailed manbushijie about putting this one into a black PVD case with black hands:

http://www.manbushijie.com/productshow-247-3.html

Which of the two is a better choice re: build quality/price/service? Is rollingHK even doing these still? Most of the discussion the past few pages is about Getat and Jackson. I'm also trying to keep this as inexpensive as possible..I'm willing to pay more for quality but I'd like to stay under a hundred if at all possible.

Thanks for any help you guys can give!


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't have any experience with Manbushijie, but my first MM came from Roling - an auto PR in PVD that I got to see if I liked the Panerai style & size. Lume was meh, and the dial wasn't exactly what I wanted, but it served it's purpose by getting me hooked on these critters. Quality-wise, I'm real happy with it. The PVD coating is still nearly flawless, the SS caseback is nice with good threads and a gasket. The crown guard and lever are well made with little play. The crown is also nicely made, and is spring loaded over the stem to allow for increased compression on the gasket under the crown. There are also gaskets in the case for the crown to case seal. I lubed all these gaskets with silicone grease, and I *THINK* the waterresistance is probably pretty good. Never tested it, though.

You might just email Brian (Roling) and ask him what movements are being used in his watches. I think he sells on ePay under "Roling", and if he's got exactly what you want, it might make sense to just get it from him. Not like the price is a killer.

Clair


----------



## RobbDizzle (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Clair. One more question, purely subjective this time. I'm torn between the automatic PR model and the manual model without the PR display. I normally tend towards simpler, cleaner designs but I've wanted a PR model for a few years now....but I'm worried that I'll find the PR display too cluttered when it's on my wrist (what with the PR display in addition to the seconds subdial, "automatic" labeling and the date complication) whereas the non-PR model is nice and simple, just how I like them (now). 

Opinions before I pull the trigger? TIA.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

On my MM, the PR was the only unusual complication - seconds was a center sweep and date was @ 3. IMO, the subdial seconds is on the verge of useless unless you just want to see if your watch is still running... I didn't find the PR obtrusive at all, and it was actually pretty dang accurate. I didn't find the PR to detract from the dial, and the subsecs looks appropriate on a Pam. I don't think it will be a problem from an asthetic point of view. (enabler alert Go for it and see!

Clair


----------



## RobbDizzle (Jul 23, 2010)

Trigger pulled :-! Pics up when I get it....I'm excited now! I decided on the one sans the PR and date displays.

I think I'll get one with the PR an date displays too though...I'm thinking polished case and brown strap, something more "traditional" than the all-black look. Or maybe something with a rado-style case. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## soul_hammer (Nov 10, 2007)

congrats cant wait to see pics.


----------



## rcoreytaylor (Jan 13, 2009)

blueradish said:


> I've been playing with this one every time I have a spare hour or so kickin around. I really had no idea where I was going, just did whatever felt right at the time.
> 
> PVD movement, nice antique looking dial with aged black accents, brushed the PVD case to give it an old worn gun metal look, rustic spotty light grey lume (on purpose) that doesn't glow too bright to keep the older feel.


Really niffty looking watch!

Cheers!


----------



## RobbDizzle (Jul 23, 2010)

EricSW said:


> Shot a few pics of my Getat-hommage today. I like to share this one with you all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one has changed my mind about the "stealth black" look. It looks fantastic. Can Getat do black lume? I remember you posting that you had black paint instead of black lume. I'm thinking black lume, black hands with blue lume....hmmm....:think:


----------



## cyberspyder (Aug 31, 2008)

Anyone heard of Dennis Rudy?

WatchNet: Trading Post: PAM Homage - Many Different to Choose From

I'm in the market for a homage and have narrowed it down to the GETAT Marina Militaire:

http://www.siswatch727.com/showroom...717806671017346&productId=1240637483375024402

I don't know if I can pick another strap though, the dark chocolate brown strap's calling to me instead of the black leather one. What can I expect of the homage, compared to say a Seiko 7S26?


----------



## cyberspyder (Aug 31, 2008)

Double tap


----------



## RobbDizzle (Jul 23, 2010)

Those straps look great. Does he sell them separately? 

I'm still waiting on my 44mm PVD (RolingHK)


----------



## cyberspyder (Aug 31, 2008)

Honestly I have no idea. While the lure of final assembly and QC being done in the states tries to pull me in, I keep reminding myself that these are Asian watches with Asian movements---it's like polishing a turd. And Drudy seems to have a bad rep on other forums. I rather take it to a more reputable friend of mine to have it regulated and checked since he also builds high-quality Pam homages.

Brendan


----------



## RobbDizzle (Jul 23, 2010)

cyberspyder said:


> And Drudy seems to have a bad rep on other forums.


Care to elaborate?


----------



## ~kyle (Aug 5, 2009)

cyberspyder said:


> And Drudy seems to have a bad rep on other forums.





RobbDizzle said:


> Care to elaborate?


The only thing I've ever read that was negative about him was from people who have a problem with homages in general (on the MWR forum if I remember right) and from the posts I saw they would have had the same issue with getat or any of the other homage watch sellers.

I have one of his watches that I bought second hand over four months ago and I've been very happy with it. In fact I tried my hand at regulating it a bit and in 12 weeks it's lost a total of 56 seconds...that's an average of about -1.5 seconds a day.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-panerai-homage-part-2-a-352477-9.html#post2894860

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-panerai-homage-part-2-a-352477-14.html#post3181004


----------



## cyberspyder (Aug 31, 2008)

I just saw red rep on a couple of the forums drudy is on, via google when I wanted to find out more, that's all.


----------



## oceanblue (Mar 3, 2010)

Here's my current mod....still in construction....HomZilla!


----------



## RobbDizzle (Jul 23, 2010)

^ wow!


----------



## cyberspyder (Aug 31, 2008)

Oh well, Tat just got back to me (within a day I might add), so I will be purchasing from him. FWIW, the shipping costs to *Canada* are:



> Shipping fee is USD9 by registered airmail or USD25 by EMS for 1 watch
> USD15 by registered airmail or USD33 by EMS for 2 watches.


Fairly reasonable, will be going with EMS.


----------



## MaxStatic (Jul 14, 2007)

Thought I would weigh in.

I just received two customs from Tat (no pics yet) and can not get them off my wrists. 

The gist of my order consisted of a sterile PVD case with superlume and a MM logo'ed brushed case with superlume. They have some other small variations that I won't get into. They both keep excellent time and look incredible. As I mentioned, I had a few other details on each watch and they came EXACTLY how I ordered/specified. I also ordered some extra straps which are all great too. Tat had wonderful communication throughout the process and was very detail oriented. He made sure I got what I wanted. 

Bottom line, Tat is a genuine, courteous, talented guy that sells a hellofa watch for a hellofa price. I recommend him completely and I have been more than satisfied with his communication, shipping speed, and work on the watches. So much so that I placed another order a few days ago. I think I might have him do a custom for my wife in the near future as well.

I would mention that anyone going to Tat, if you don't hear from him immediately, be patient. I can only imagine how swamped he is but it is very clear that he does everything he can to make his customers happy. 

Pics of my new babies soon I hope. 

Cheers to Tat!


----------



## DannyBoy123 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Help me with my first homage*

I came across panny homages and indeed this forum thru a fairly convoluted route.

I've owned a Rolex Sub for 15 years and for my 40th birthday treated myself to an Oris Divers. The Oris is 47mm and as a result I find the Rolex a little small feeling, hence my search for another watch - I'd always like Panerai but can't justify buying the real deal, hence homage.

I've read all I can and indeed many questions I have are probably answered in the 100 plus pages here, however it's proving a bit difficult to assimilate.

I nearly pulled the trigger on a Dievas Radiomir but am wondering if that's a waste i.e. many of the homages you've talked about really seem to be on a par for far less $$$.

I figured my first entry into homage should come from Tat. I thought of getting the Marina Militare 44mm Black Sandwich Dial with Green Numerals but with black seal strap, brushed case, superlume on the sandwich dial, silver hands, about $109 shipped he says.

First question is size related. I have 6.75" wrists and find my Oris fine, although I wouldn't want to go larger. I was a little worried going to a 47mm homage might be a bit much and it would wear bigger than the Oris - Thoughts.

I guess if I go 47mm lefty might be wise?

What's a fiddy? One of the 50's homages I assume i.e. the 47mm 1950's watches on Tat's site? How does a fiddy differ from other homages.

What's the next step up from one of Tat's watches and why? I've looked at David San, prices about 3x as much - really worth it??

Anything else I should be considering??

DannyBoy123

Oris - Purely mechanical Swiss watches.


----------



## RobbDizzle (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Help me with my first homage*



DannyBoy123 said:


> I came across panny homages and indeed this forum thru a fairly convoluted route.
> 
> I've owned a Rolex Sub for 15 years and for my 40th birthday treated myself to an Oris Divers. The Oris is 47mm and as a result I find the Rolex a little small feeling, hence my search for another watch - I'd always like Panerai but can't justify buying the real deal, hence homage.
> 
> ...


Fairly new myself, so I can only answer two of these. I have the same size wrist and find that I cannot pull off a 50mm case...just too big, and a big crown or crown guard makes it worse. I do prefer bigger watches, and at first I was certain that I wanted a 47mm homage; however, looking at some of the pics in this thread convinced me to go with a 44. I've got two other pieces that are 44, and they're a nice size without being overbearing about it. I figure I'll end up owning or bulding another homage, so if I wear the 44 and want something bigger I'll pull the triger on the 47. Also there are a few more styles available in the 44 case. However, if you find that the Oris fits you well and you're comfortable with it, I'd say go for the 47.

A fiddy is indeed the 1950's style case, distinguised by the domed crystal and some changes to the case shape. The 47mm fiddy is the original size IIRC; the 44mm "mini-fiddy" is a popular variation that I think was not offered by PAM.

Hope this helps!


----------



## RobbDizzle (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Help me with my first homage*



DannyBoy123 said:


> I came across panny homages and indeed this forum thru a fairly convoluted route.
> 
> I've owned a Rolex Sub for 15 years and for my 40th birthday treated myself to an Oris Divers. The Oris is 47mm and as a result I find the Rolex a little small feeling, hence my search for another watch - I'd always like Panerai but can't justify buying the real deal, hence homage.
> 
> ...


Fairly new myself, so I can only answer two of these. I have the same size wrist and find that I cannot pull off a 50mm case...just too big, and a big crown or crown guard makes it worse. I do prefer bigger watches, and at first I was certain that I wanted a 47mm homage; however, looking at some of the pics in this thread convinced me to go with a 44. I've got two other pieces that are 44, and they're a nice size without being overbearing about it. I figure I'll end up owning or bulding another homage, so if I wear the 44 and want something bigger I'll pull the triger on the 47. Also there are a few more styles available in the 44 case. However, if you find that the Oris fits you well and you're comfortable with it, I'd say go for the 47.

A fiddy is indeed the 1950's style case, distinguished by the domed crystal and some changes to the case shape. The 47mm fiddy is the original size IIRC; the 44mm "mini-fiddy" is a popular variation that I think was not offered by PAM.

Hope this helps!


----------



## RobbDizzle (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Help me with my first homage*

Double post, sorry!


----------



## RobbDizzle (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: Help me with my first homage*

Double post, sorry!


----------



## samhain (Jul 6, 2010)

Is there such a thing as a homage automatic? All i have seen are wind up. How often do you have to wind up?

Is there much difference between a $100 an $600 homage. They all look so similar with perhaps the only difference I can see is a sapphire crystal?

What's the correct way to size your wrist as I can get a 44, 45 or 47mm?

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## mayastig (Apr 5, 2010)

There are homage automatics, depending on the homage model. the more common homages are based on manual wind models.

what separates a $100 and $600 homage is essentially the build quality and the details. you may pay $100 for a nice homage, and it will serve its purpose, but the little things like quality of the build, flimsiness of the CG and lever, quality of the lume, etc... those sometimes cannot compare to a more expensive one were parts are hand picked, movement is swiss, etc etc.

ultimately everything will depend on what makes you happy. some people are fine having a $100 homage, others prefer something with a bit more quality and nit pick at those little things.

to size your wrist, get a measuring tape and wrap that around your wrist. check to see where the start of the tape measure (usually 0" or 0cm) overlaps with itself once you wrap and take note of the measurement in inches or cm.

the "mini-fiddy" technically did not exist as the original pam 127 with the 1950's case was a 47mm. however, panerai is releasing some models WITH a mini fiddy case, a 44mm version of the 1950's case (brushed case, polished bezel). You'll see this in the PAM 312 and PAM 233


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm entering the homage pool at the shallow end for my first try... I just ordered (what I think is) a homage to the old style Radiomirs. 47mm, polished case, gold hands, green lume. I ordered superlume for some extra fun and function... This is the prefab model upon which mine is based:










I guess you'll have to use your imagination for the custom aspects. We'll see how it turns out. I'll post some pics and thoughts when it arrives :-!

Cheers,
HBL


----------



## DannyBoy123 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Anyone got a Radiomir Homage with a white dial?*

Thinking of having one made up, wondered what it would look like.

Also what are good places to look at and source 45mm and 47mm dials for such a project, got a few other ideas ratling around.

As an aside anyone on rose gold? How does it wear???


----------



## Anoops (May 12, 2008)

ive got a 44mm luminor in rose gold, if that helps....wears really well 
the strap is from strap-works, ive also changed the pre V buckle to a rose gold one for ewatch parts.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice looking watch. I also like the font on the page beneath it: what is it called please?

Cheers,
HBL



Anoops said:


> ive got a 44mm luminor in rose gold, if that helps....wears really well
> the strap is from strap-works, ive also changed the pre V buckle to a rose gold one for ewatch parts.


----------



## Anoops (May 12, 2008)

thanks HBL  the font is called 'Trashhand'. but this one has been tweaked a bit. so the original might be a bit different looking.


----------



## DannyBoy123 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Best Panerai Homage? (Part 2) - Crown Guard Problems*

Who's known for a decent CG and who's known for being problematic??


----------



## mayastig (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Best Panerai Homage? (Part 2) - Crown Guard Problems*



DannyBoy123 said:


> Who's known for a decent CG and who's known for being problematic??


based from homage makers? none. none of their CGs are near the gen CG, even in shape.

There are however, private individuals, who make their own parts. those are much better in quality but will cost.


----------



## TheVision (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi Guys

I'm really intrigued by these homages and I think I'm going to pull the trigger on the gold/rosetone MM from ManBush*. I don't care for water resistency as I'll be wearing this mainly to work (office).

The only concern is the movement itself. This model uses the _"sea-gull 2530 Power Reserve automatic__*". *_I have no experience with Homages before nor this movement. I know based on the price, I shouldn't expect much but is this a decent movement?

Also, how's the quality on these watches overall?

Cheers.


----------



## pathidalgo84 (Apr 30, 2010)

TheVision said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm really intrigued by these homages and I think I'm going to pull the trigger on the gold/rosetone MM from ManBush*. I don't care for water resistency as I'll be wearing this mainly to work (office).
> 
> ...


the st25 movement series is solid, but like all things, your mileage may vary.

For that price point of watches, expect the watch to work and look decent. However, don't expect the fit and/or finish to be flawless.

I bought a TI homage and had to finish the case to my standards. I'm much happier with the watch now and can justify the ~$150 dollars I spent on it.

If you are particular in regards to detail, you may be disappointed if you are unwilling to do some finishing yourself.


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)

Found this in the mail today

It's a decently built watch for the price, only gripe with it is the quality of the leather strap and the signed buckle o|

Ordered a replacementstrap/ buckle that should be on it's way here soon though

Anyway here are the pics:-!










Together with the Luminor Hommage from Getat


----------



## TheVision (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi again

Going to order my first homage pretty soon. On their website, the following shipping are offered:
1) EMS
2) DHL
3) Airmail

Cost is not an issue since these watches are so cheap *so which option should I take to get the fastest shipping to US?*

Thanks all.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

TheVision said:


> Hi again
> 
> Going to order my first homage pretty soon. On their website, the following shipping are offered:
> 1) EMS
> ...


I guarantee the website has a "shipping" link that will provide those details.


----------



## stilo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: Help me with my first homage*



DannyBoy123 said:


> Who's known for a decent CG and who's known for being problematic??


Davidsen's CG's are nice and tight. I used to own an authentic RXW MM20 and that CG was so loose compared to the tight CG from my Davidsen.



DannyBoy123 said:


> I came across panny homages and indeed this forum thru a fairly convoluted route.
> 
> I've owned a Rolex Sub for 15 years and for my 40th birthday treated myself to an Oris Divers. The Oris is 47mm and as a result I find the Rolex a little small feeling, hence my search for another watch - I'd always like Panerai but can't justify buying the real deal, hence homage.
> 
> ...


I have the same size wrist as you, perhaps mine is a tad bigger, but not by much.. it's definitely under 7". Though it's flat so I can pull off the larger watches. I ordered a custom 47mm MM from Davidsen and it looks and fits great! Not overly big, and just right! Go for the 47mm!


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

*Re: Help me with my first homage*



MMMorish said:


> Davidsen's CG's are nice and tight. I used to own an authentic RXW MM20 and that CG was so loose compared to the tight CG from my Davidsen.
> 
> I have the same size wrist as you, perhaps mine is a tad bigger, but not by much.. it's definitely under 7". Though it's flat so I can pull off the larger watches. I ordered a custom 47mm MM from Davidsen and it looks and fits great! Not overly big, and just right! Go for the 47mm!


Hi (from TO too) MMMorish. I'm waiting on a 47 from Getat; any chance you could post a wrist shot or two of yours? Just curious how it wears.

Cheers,
HBL


----------



## DannyBoy123 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Help me with my first homage*



MMMorish said:


> Davidsen's CG's are nice and tight. I used to own an authentic RXW MM20 and that CG was so loose compared to the tight CG from my Davidsen.
> 
> I have the same size wrist as you, perhaps mine is a tad bigger, but not by much.. it's definitely under 7". Though it's flat so I can pull off the larger watches. I ordered a custom 47mm MM from Davidsen and it looks and fits great! Not overly big, and just right! Go for the 47mm!


Thanks for the advice, I have ordered a 47mm Getat. If it's great I'll leave it at that, but I'll probably pull the trigger on a DSN if I like the look/fit and sell this one on quite quickly.

Lets see those watch 'n' wrist shots.


----------



## dibango (Aug 21, 2010)

First post!
Looking for an automatic (or quartz) B-Uhr Pilot Flieger, with a black dial, stainless steel case.
Preferably with no logo, around 44mm and it doesn't need to have the second function (or date, for that matter). 
Price max $200.

Examples of the aesthetic I'm looking for

























All I could find were manual winding watches.

Is this possible?

Thanks for the help in advance :-!


----------



## RobbDizzle (Jul 23, 2010)

How long is a reasonable wait for shipping? Mine supposedly left China August 10th, and the status has been "foreign international dispatch" for a while now. How much longer should I wait before I start becoming concerned? RolingHK told me 10 days..I think I'll give it 1 or 2 more before I email him.


----------



## Watch_ME (Oct 13, 2009)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/44mm...-reflect-50m-exclusive-watches-uk-435766.html


----------



## RobbDizzle (Jul 23, 2010)

My RolingHK homage arrived today! It's a 44mm marina-style PVD case with a green sandwich dial. Black hands with green lume, white subseconds. No frills, just a simple piece for my first foray into homage pieces. It's running the 6497 mechanical movement; I gave it about 30 winds and it's running fine. It seems to be a touch fast...maybe +30secs in the last 2.5 hours. From what I've read the movement will gain accuracy as it breaks in, so I'm not worried. It does tick pretty loud though :-x

Initial impressions: overall a decently well made piece, especially for the price. The PVD on the case is even with no darker or lighter spots or blemishing, the dial is clean, the sandwich cutouts are precise and sharp, the crown guard is in there pretty tight and the knob itself is solid with no play. The PVD pre-V buckle is a nice touch. the lume is definitely lacking, but i wasn't expecting anything spectacular. My only complaint is the strap; it's genuine leather but is stiff and the holes for the buckle are too small. It's getting a new strap ASAP...either a BJStrap one or a Strap Culture.

On to the pics! :-!

The dial is branded ScoobyDoo, so this is the only dial shot you're getting :-x










Case:










Crown guard:



















Buckle:










Movement:



















Again, for the price I have absolutely no regrets. I can't wait to get my next one! I'm thinking a power reserve or a black/black sandwich piece. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## mebunzing (Jan 6, 2009)

exlusive wathces UK ?? Panerai - Time For You - UK
i must be wrong because i thought this was the Affordable watch forum ??
the one on the photo looks cool, but i am puzzled where you got it from..
cheers


----------



## Watch_ME (Oct 13, 2009)

mebunzing said:


> exlusive wathces UK ?? Panerai - Time For You - UK
> i must be wrong because i thought this was the Affordable watch forum ??
> the one on the photo looks cool, but i am puzzled where you got it from..
> cheers


Hi, well It is from a british manufacturer called "Exclusive Watches" and is out of business currently. The shop you posted is, I guess, unrelated. The user "homer" was mentioned by s.o. being "the one" behind the scene.

The shipping address which they indicated to me in one of their emails was:

XXX (deleted by me)
London
NW9 7XB
UK
his ebay shop (w/o any products right now) : http://myworld.ebay.de/exclusive_wat...MEFSX:SELLERID

Information about this brand you can find here, if you scroll down a bit the list of trusted homage sellers:
http://www.homageforum.com/viewtopic...retrochron#p63


----------



## samhain (Jul 6, 2010)

Got my pam homage through, no instructions, how do I set time and how many winds to I need to give it a full wind?

Thanks
Stewart


----------



## samhain (Jul 6, 2010)

I bought an unbranded homage with a sapphire crystal
Is there anything that tells
U if the mechanism is Swiss or Chinese?

Thanks
Stewart


----------



## RobbDizzle (Jul 23, 2010)

Flip the crown guard lever down, wind the watch. Stop when you feel the resistance increase noticeably. I did 30 winds from dead, and a little every morning. Flip the crown guard lever back up. 

Post pics of the movement.


----------



## samhain (Jul 6, 2010)

RobbDizzle said:


> Flip the crown guard lever down, wind the watch. Stop when you feel the resistance increase noticeably. I did 30 winds from dead, and a little every morning. Flip the crown guard lever back up.
> 
> Post pics of the movement.












Here's some pics for ya, I am guessing chinese, the glass is sapphire crystal.


----------



## RobbDizzle (Jul 23, 2010)

Yup, you have a 17J chinese movement (6497):

17 Jewels Swan Neck 6497 Hand winding Mechanical Movement


----------



## ParePaw (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello all,
It has been a while since I posted here. But a few weeks ago I have been browsing these pages and went ahead, pulled the trigger on a mm129 from JT. Item was ordered around 8.27, and it arrived today. Just few hours ago. I must say this thing is beautiful. I love it and it will definitely get more wrist time.
However, you do get what you pay for. I noticed the o-ring seal is not seated in correctly (i need to figure out a way to reseat it in its place and put a little amount of silicone sealant) this will have to stay away from faucet splashes. 
Another thing is that however it is put together there is a piece of paper left in there.
The lume is okay (I did ask for the strongest lume), but I guess this might end up getting relumed by a pro. (any suggestions anyone??? I dont think C. Wiegand does it anymore, Lum Tec is a mass produced watch by his company?).
Aside from just a few nitpicks, I definitely will keep this watch. 
:-!
check out the picks and your opinions are welcome:


----------



## RobbDizzle (Jul 23, 2010)

The strap looks quite a bit darker than the one in the pictures?


----------



## ParePaw (Sep 11, 2008)

RobbDizzle said:


> The strap looks quite a bit darker than the one in the pictures?


you mean pictures from jacksons' website?
its just slightly darker or maybe the effect from the phone pics. 
the strap does not feel like real leather (more like a leatherette?)
i like the strap, but it needs to be worn in.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

would you guys agree that the dial, hands, and case quality is all the same for each seller?


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

OK guys, you have to excuse my ignorance on this topic. I know there are some of these watches that you guys purchase the way they are. Others you peice together. The ones you peice together, do you do it yourself or do you pick the peices and the site(store) puts the peices together. I went on the Getat site and saw that you could add different components to the cart. If you add all the peices to build a watch, will they put it together for you?


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Generally speaking, yes. It's probably the most cost effective way of getting one made - at best you'll break even doing it yourself. The Getat I got for my brother-in-law was nicely made and he still loves it a year later.

Clair


----------



## quasi (Oct 16, 2010)

Can any Getat owners comment on the durability of the PVD? I've seen posts of new owners that say the finish is quite good for the price, but that's right when it is unboxed and not after a few months of wear. I really do like the look of the PVD, but I'm also quite intrigued by the Ti.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

what about a oceanus OC-108 ;-)


----------



## Anoops (May 12, 2008)

my two PAM homages.
47mm from manjibushije sporting an ostrich strap from bob, germany
44mm from getat sporting a big gator strap from timerepublic, us


----------



## CASD (Apr 18, 2010)

Anoops said:


> my two PAM homages.
> 47mm from manjibushije sporting an ostrich strap from bob, germany
> 44mm from getat sporting a big gator strap from timerepublic, us


I see you have several Pam Homages which do you consider to be better ?
and how do they compare to your other watches

I've been looking at them but I'm concerned with the Pam's not being able to be a daily wearer(beater) and keeping decent time..

Your thoughts ?


----------



## Anoops (May 12, 2008)

dont really have several, only two  they keep time pretty well, have't had any trouble with either one of them. dont wear them everyday, my other watches need some wrist time as well. they do seem pretty sturdy and hardy so i dont see why they should'nt be daily beaters, keep them clean (if you have a sweaty wrist, depending on what the weather is like) and avoid getting them wet, not too sure about the water resistance. having said that there might be an odd apple here and there with these watches where the movement is a bit faulty. so all the best


----------



## jomppeli (Aug 10, 2010)

has anybody ordered anything from getat? my order was paid about a month ago, he said 9 days then. haven't heard nothing since. i e-mailed him wednesday tho. hope i didn't lose my moneys


----------



## Bombers (Oct 7, 2010)

jomppeli said:


> has anybody ordered anything from getat? my order was paid about a month ago, he said 9 days then. haven't heard nothing since. i e-mailed him wednesday tho. hope i didn't lose my moneys


I e-mailed him about an inquiry a few days back but not expecting a response for a week. I'm still waiting to see how busy he is until I place an order. hopefully you will get yours soon.


----------



## m4r10 (Aug 19, 2009)

He was busy enough a few months back when I got mine from him so I suppose it's the same story. If you go back over the old posts you'll see that almost everybody had the same problem with the waiting time. 

If you want speed, shell a few more dollars (like in 3-4 times the amount paid to Getat) and you'll get your watch very quick.


----------



## Bombers (Oct 7, 2010)

Whoa, anyone know why Getat's site down? I got this..

"Sorry, this website service has been expired. Please contact your service provider."

edit: Never mind. I guess there was maintenance on the server.


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

Yes Getat processing/shipping is V-E-R-Y Slow! I've order a case and it's taken him 3 1/2 weeks just to say it's ready to ship, but he was quick to email me an Invoice.


----------



## sesshin (Jun 6, 2010)

Takes Getat on average about a month to fulfill orders. Nice quality watches though.


----------



## j-rad (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm going to Rome in a few weeks - anywhere to pick up a nice homage under $150?


----------



## domi (Jan 21, 2008)

Here's one of mine:


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Outstanding combination! And a great photo, too!

Clair


----------



## sesshin (Jun 6, 2010)

domi said:


> Here's one of mine:


Very nice. Can you share the specs on that. Who was the supplier? and any mods made?


----------



## domi (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey thanks guys!

It is actually sort of a two part watch... 

The dial, hands and movement were all from Reeds (REEDSCO).
Case, crystal and bracelet are all taken from a stock homage sold by Manbushijie (whose site I can't list here).

Movement: Sea-Gull ST-36 running at 21600bph
Lume: Aquamarine super lume - really bright 
Dial: Brown/red rust textured
Crystal: Domed plexiglass

It also lives on a vintage-look brown leather strap, when I'm not in the mood for steel. Shoutout goes to "antique_leatherstraps" on eBay who has possibly the best value straps in the universe (this one cost me $18 on special).


----------



## Patman (Apr 20, 2010)

Agreed - it's a sharp looking combo - not something I'd pick personally, but it does look nice. Especially like the bracelet; I'm going to check out that ebay vendor too.



domi said:


> Hey thanks guys!
> 
> It is actually sort of a two part watch...
> 
> ...


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Here are a few home cooked mods on some hand made straps


----------



## dwaze (Oct 12, 2009)

blueradish said:


> Here are a few home cooked mods on some hand made straps


This one looks fantastic!


----------



## gatsuk (Apr 14, 2010)

blueradish said:


> Here are a few home cooked mods on some hand made straps


very nice indeed!!!! might i ask do you have any idea where i can buy this homages here in the US? shipping from getat and some others seems to take very long.
i'm horrible in waiting. i particularly like the blue dial with the steel bracelet.

thanks


----------



## lyxbaever (Oct 28, 2010)

The best pam homage is the one you build yourself ! (all of these watches and straps made by me)


----------



## gatsuk (Apr 14, 2010)

lyxbaever said:


> The best pam homage is the one you build yourself ! (all of these watches and straps made by me)


really? they look absolutely gorgeous! uhm, where do you order the parts and movements?


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

gatsuk said:


> very nice indeed!!!! might i ask do you have any idea where i can buy this homages here in the US? shipping from getat and some others seems to take very long.
> i'm horrible in waiting. i particularly like the blue dial with the steel bracelet.
> 
> thanks


I ordered all the parts from overseas and did the mods myself. Not sure of any US based homage dealers. If you want someone overseas with great service and speed try Military Time.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

lyxbaever said:


> The best pam homage is the one you build yourself ! (all of these watches and straps made by me)


I recognize that collection!!!

Nice to see ya over here P.


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm not pleased with my getat pam homage now, less than 6 months and I found what appears to be rust on the movement and I dont remember having the watch come in contact with water


----------



## lyxbaever (Oct 28, 2010)

gatsuk said:


> really? they look absolutely gorgeous! uhm, where do you order the parts and movements?


I am not sure that i can answer that question with links and all here so pm me


----------



## lyxbaever (Oct 28, 2010)

blueradish said:


> I recognize that collection!!!
> 
> Nice to see ya over here P.


He He well i knew it would not be long before someone recognised me, nice to see you to blue


----------



## kaina7 (Nov 15, 2010)

I just put in an order for a MM 44mm Chrono White dial and brown leather strap from GWCo. I can't wait for it! I am reading that it may take a while. The emailed invoice said it would take nine days to assemble after receiving payment. Oh well, I guess when it arrives I will be surprised. Anyone have experience with the timing of shipments from GWCo?

Mahalo!


----------



## Cpt.Beaky (Nov 27, 2009)

I paid for an order Oct. 8th. Received an email that my (totally stock watch) order would ship in 9 days. Twenty days later, emailed with inquiry. No reply, whereas before my order I'd had to wait at most a day for replies regarding options on the watches. Emailed again, again no reply. Held out till November 16th before launching Paypal resolution request, which finally spurred a reply... my watch had shipped on the 15th in HK, probably two days before I'd gone for resolution once time zones are factored in. That's what it took to get a tracking number and notice of shipment, though. My watch has arrived in good shape, was packed well and made it through customs quickly. The custom strap is nice. I'm sure you'll be happy with it, but don't expect any replies or notification of shipment; your watch will probably just show up in about six weeks.


----------



## cyberspyder (Aug 31, 2008)

Long awaited, often duplicated, this will have to do until I can scrape up the funds for a real PAM. Initial impressions, not bad at all, especially for the price I paid, GETAT (Tat) is a good vendor, will recommend to other people.

Couldn't get the right shade of green even after fiddling with it in Paint.NET...the lume shots, however, are represented truly (colourwise), it's just the lit watch artsy-fartsy shot.

Specs:


> *Movement :* Asian Unitas 6497 hand-wound mechanical, 17 jewels, Power reserve 48 hours.
> *Functions :* hours,minutes and small second hands.
> *Case :* diameter 44 mm without crown guard.
> *Case option :* AISI 316L polished steel / brushed steel / titanium.
> ...












Overall, good buy, as said above, obviously not the real thing, I would say still a long way to go, but it's 95% of the look at around 1% of the price. Note, I am not promoting fakes/homages, it's just so I can get a feel of this type of watch before fully committing.

PS: The lume on the 6 is perfect, dunno why the above shot shows a darkened portion. The lume is even, like the second picture.

Brendan


----------



## Crazy 4 G's (Jan 23, 2008)

I really like my IW Marine Diver!!!


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

my first one.
mini fiddy 44mm
from Jackson
great guy to deal!









By mgeorge at 2010-11-30









By mgeorge at 2010-11-30









By mgeorge at 2010-11-30


----------



## shun (Oct 11, 2009)

I see that a lot of you guys buy's from the mentioned suppliers, is it safe to buy from eBay? Because I just did and now I'm getting a little preoccupied with the quality of the watch.. (bought from 'topwatches2009')

Thanks for any clarification!


----------



## rvbert8 (May 2, 2008)

Has anyone attempted an Homage Metal Bracelet on a Genuine 44mm Luminor style case.


----------



## O'Murphy (Nov 28, 2010)

Just got my first homage today. 44mm MM with white dial and tan strap. Love it!

More pics here: *Redirecting...*


----------



## LCheapo (Jul 14, 2010)

shun said:


> I see that a lot of you guys buy's from the mentioned suppliers, is it safe to buy from eBay? Because I just did and now I'm getting a little preoccupied with the quality of the watch.. (bought from 'topwatches2009')
> 
> Thanks for any clarification!


 I'm still very happy with my '1936 radiomir' from topwatches2009. Pretty consistently 3 s/day fast since I got it (total gain of 60 s since Nov 19.) Under the microscope the plate edges look a bit rough, but at 1x and 4x magnification the movement is simply beautiful.


----------



## booker2020 (Mar 24, 2010)

Love it! The distressing is outstanding. I'm not sure I would wear this, but it's a beautiful piece to look at.










Added to my short-list for 2011. Definitely need the shirt to match haha.


----------



## 20DYNAMITE07 (Mar 3, 2009)

Can anyone direct me to a Pan Homage with decent water resistance in the sub $200 range? 3 ATM just isn't going to cut it and that's all I can seem to find. I've lost too many watches to accidental submersion's o|. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## neunelfer (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello, I'm interested in the Davidsen Pam Homages. Do you guys know if the movements he uses are genuine Swiss Unitas? Or only asian copies?

Does anyone have a Davidsen homage? What about the overall quality of the watch? Is it worth the 300 bucks on top of a Getat homage?

Would be very thankful for your help.

Kind regards
Chris


----------



## neunelfer (Jan 1, 2011)

Additional question. The email address of davidsen posted in this thread does not work. Does anybody have the correct address?

Regards
Chris


----------



## breijm (Dec 29, 2008)

Does anyone have experience with the Southern-cross that claims to sell RXW MM20's? There is no email address to send questions to nor is there a phone number. I have owned 2, 2nd run RXW's that I regretfully sold. I'm interested in getting another (for keeps this time), but don't want to be screwed in the process. The first 2 I purchased through WUS and they were great. Any help would be great.


----------



## BIG G (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi All, I am quite intrigued by the versatility of the Pan homage options. I am wondering does anyone of you have any experience with Panis? I notice that it seems to be everywhere, from Tat and Jackson, both seem to be selling a series of the same Panis watches? Do u guys recommend Panis?

I have some watch tools, and would like to try my hand at building my first pan homage with the movts and parts from the suppliers, Could you guys who have done so give me some advice, in particular the part of placing the watch face on to the movement and hands and regulation? ( I hope I don't put off anyone with so many questions) I just like the idea of being able to put this together, though I know it might be more worth to just order it all complete, I will still get a kick out of assembling it myself.


----------



## Klostrophobic (Jul 18, 2009)

Got my first Tat today - 2 weeks after ordering it!



















The worksmanship is pretty impressive - no imperfections I can see anywhere; now to test its timekeeping.


----------



## frogmore_photo (Jan 20, 2010)

*Importing a custom built homage.*

Hi,

I'm a first timer here and a "returner" to watches after a long lay off.

I am thinking of having "Getat" build me a custom homage and I would appreciate some advice.

The spec I'm looking at is as follows :-

44mm Luminor Style Titanium Case Set 
Mineral glass
17 Jewels Blue Screw Balance Hand-winding Asian 6497 Movement with Decoration 
Black Sterile Dial with Superlume Numbers 
44mm Black Hands Set with White Luminous area 
24mm Sandy Brown Handmade Strap with hand stitching

Does anyone have any suggestions as to whether I've got it right or not?

If I buy the watch and have it sent to the UK it will incur VAT and duty. Can anyone tell me how much this will add to the cost based on a probable $100 purchase price.

Cheers,
Colin.


----------



## Tek_ (Feb 12, 2009)

Can anyone that purchased from Getat and lives in Canada comment on any charges that were incurred at the border? I only have experience buying from the US and have been screwed before, mostly by UPS (i.e. $60 charges on a $20 item)


----------



## Jyabbz (Jun 23, 2009)

Remember guys that Chinese New Year is coming February 3rd, so order your watches soon as basically all businesses will be closed for 3 weeks and mail for 1 week.


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey Guys

I've had 3 MM's in the past (2 from Tat and one from Manj**) but later flipped them as I wasn't too happy with the build quality nor the accuracy :-(. One also had moisture leakage inside the dial in 3 months out of nowhere. Granted it's the whole 'u get what u pay for' thing here.

Invicta/Imperious just came out with their own homage but with the SW200 Selitta movement and front/back sapphire and slightly overpriced but it is in limited edition (not to be confused with Invicta SE's which usually end in XXXX :-d).

I've sold some watches recently so funds are not an issue so out of my curiosity, I might pull the trigger on the "Man Of War". ShopNBC is very good with returns so if it doesn't sing to me, it will go back.

Stay tuned for my impressions here in Affordables ;-).


----------



## thomc (Mar 13, 2009)

Can't speak to Getat because I'm satisfied with this Jackson. This PVD Mini-fiddy is hands down the most accurate (+2 seconds per month) watch I own, Swiss 2824 and 2892s included. I scratched the crystal last June and it, of course, being domed, promptly exploded. Jackson sent me a new crystal gratis with a new retaining ring. An Ebay crystal press later and it's back in action and still essentially running like a quartz after sitting in the project drawer for a few months. I can easily afford a "real one" and no, I don't want one. China baby, it's the future. If Jackson wants to spam forums, hell, more power to him!


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Just bought a custom built Panerai 6152/1 homage (the vintage '40s model that Panerai is now homaging themselves with the new PAM372 model, presented at SIHH) that I can't wait to receive... the seller's pics are phenomenal to begin with:


























Going to be a challenge to make better ones, really! It's got a 44mm mini-fiddy case, domed plexiglass, superlumed 6152-style hands and dial, vintage Molnija movement (the 6152 watch used Rolex movements, who bought the ebauches from Cortebert, who licensed the design to Molnija, which makes these Molnijas spiritually the right kind of movement for a vintage homage). Will love having this on the wrist.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Holy smokes... I've been waffling on both the Molnija/Cortebert/Rolex movement (do I REALLY need to start collecting parts for ANOTHER platform?), as well as the Mini Fiddy. I mean, if you're going to go Fiddy... That said, JonG's Pure Sterility got me thinking, and I think this one has pushed me over the edge. Sooooo clean. Sooooo simple. Congrats, man!

Clair


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

TicTocTach said:


> Holy smokes... I've been waffling on both the Molnija/Cortebert/Rolex movement (do I REALLY need to start collecting parts for ANOTHER platform?), as well as the Mini Fiddy. I mean, if you're going to go Fiddy... That said, JonG's Pure Sterility got me thinking, and I think this one has pushed me over the edge. Sooooo clean. Sooooo simple. Congrats, man!


Thanks Clair! I completely understand the platform thing - have you seen the guides and tutorials on HF about getting these movements to work in a 6497 case? The only way I was ever going to own a watch like this was by having someone else build it - waaay too much DIY skill needed for me. I already find 6497s to be horrid little things and those are drop-in ;-) I can't wear 47mm so I need the mini-fiddy case. In fact I'm really hoping that the fiddy case form doesn't change how it sits on the wrist from a regular 44mm luminor, as that one is _just_ on the edge for me. If it looks bigger, i'm screwed and the watch will have to go right back into sale :')


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

I can only compare my 47mm Fiddys to the one 44mm Lumi I have, and to me they wear about the same. Yeah, the Fiddys are bigger overall, but they don't FEEL bigger. I think the 44mm Luminor-style case sits kind of flat on your wrist (my wrist?), and the Fiddy case seems to "float" a little bit. I think it's the case back design, and the curved bottom of the Fiddy that makes it seem this way. I'd wager the Mini Fiddy would be the same. I wonder how the domed plexy is going to affect the feel?

Clair


----------



## The Jinx (Nov 29, 2010)

Is it me or Getat's site seems to be down (as of 01/30/11 11:31am EST)?

I was finally ready to place my order and now this happens......


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Chinese New Year is nearly upon us (starts Feb. 3), and I bet Getat and a bunch of others have shut down for the duration. I believe the duration is the time from the new moon to the full moon, or about 15 days.

Clair


----------



## The Jinx (Nov 29, 2010)

It being Chinese New Years wouldn't really be enough to justify taking the site offline IMHO. Perhaps a notice on the site regarding a delay in orders, but regardless the site seems to be back up for me (as of 01/30/11 3:38pm EST). 

Now I must wait for my red envelopes


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

The Jinx said:


> Is it me or Getat's site seems to be down (as of 01/30/11 11:31am EST)?
> I was finally ready to place my order and now this happens......


That tends to happen every now and then. No idea why. By the way, don't expect your order to ship for a while. CNY is a huge thing over there.


----------



## Buddha Jones (Aug 18, 2010)

If anyone knows how to make the PAM sandwich dials, can you please PM me, thanks.


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

GuySie said:


> Thanks Clair! I completely understand the platform thing - have you seen the guides and tutorials on HF about getting these movements to work in a 6497 case? The only way I was ever going to own a watch like this was by having someone else build it - waaay too much DIY skill needed for me. I already find 6497s to be horrid little things and those are drop-in ;-) I can't wear 47mm so I need the mini-fiddy case. In fact I'm really hoping that the fiddy case form doesn't change how it sits on the wrist from a regular 44mm luminor, as that one is _just_ on the edge for me. If it looks bigger, i'm screwed and the watch will have to go right back into sale :')


Lovely watch GuySie, I'm sure you will love it. Imo the mini fiddy case do appear a bit bigger than the luminor, however this is just very very minor. And most likely a illusion do to it wears a bit flatter than the lumi. I'm sure it will fit and the case is a lot different from the standard lumi, looks much more elegant.

And believe me it's not close being as big as the 47mm, it is huge in comparision ;-) Still I thought the 47mm was very comfortable on my 6 1/4inch wrist (picture under), I might have to order another one :think:

Don't forget to put some pics up when you get ut


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Buddha Jones said:


> If anyone knows how to make the PAM sandwich dials, can you please PM me, thanks.


The guys over at homage forum have got all kinds of DIY and tutorials up on that. Just google them, you can't link to them from here.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Jockinho said:


> I'm sure it will fit and the case is a lot different from the standard lumi, looks much more elegant.


Hoping for the best! ;-) and the elegance is exactly what I'm shooting for with the minifiddy case versus the luminor I have.


----------



## Buddha Jones (Aug 18, 2010)

GuySie said:


> The guys over at homage forum have got all kinds of DIY and tutorials up on that. Just google them, you can't link to them from here.


Much appreciated!


----------



## Hitman (Nov 9, 2009)

Looking for some opinions on the best available pvd 44 luminor cased homage. I've read here that joa and davidsen are better quality, but I don't know if they work with pvd cases. Also prefer matt pvd, not polished like some of the ones by jackson. Also, can anyone confirm the contact info for davidsen/dsn?


----------



## honeyjames (Feb 2, 2011)

Some of my review is that it has been very hard to obtain information about the watch size, body size, and the wrist wrist shot pictures. This is good or not for me. Some watches really beautiful and good looking. They are simple but fantastic.


----------



## maxhav (May 15, 2010)

Ok guys, my Herc Radiomir just arrived! Think I paid $70 for this & except for the crappy strap, its so far so good.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

It just arrived! And it's awesome.



More pics by the builder:
6152/1 homage - a set on Flickr


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

oceanblue said:


> Here's my current mod....still in construction....HomZilla!


That is damn good. Tell us more!


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey guys...Can someone please PM me, where can I buy a PAM homage made by Exclusive Watches, UK?
I tried googling but it takes me to a dead end...or alteast that's what I think, unless it's got a secret door or something....


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

watch.aholic said:


> Hey guys...Can someone please PM me, where can I buy a PAM homage made by Exclusive Watches, UK?
> I tried googling but it takes me to a dead end...or alteast that's what I think, unless it's got a secret door or something....


Those guys are out of business I think. Haven't seen them on eBay in... might be a year by now.


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

GuySie said:


> Those guys are out of business I think. Haven't seen them on eBay in... might be a year by now.


Awww..........that's sad........I thought after going through the gazillion pages on this thread and the mother thread, I knew where I wanted my PAM homage from but it seems I gotta start all over again...........Any quick ideas though guys for a high quality $300 PAM homage....and yes....the domier, the better


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

Ok guys...I am not sure why but a lot of members questions about Davidsens correct email address have gone answered....
Could someone please enlighten me if this gentleman is still into creating these magnificent masterpieces that we call PAM homages.

Please, I really need to get in touch with this 'creator'.


----------



## potzheider (Feb 9, 2011)

That is a great looking watch. Would it be possible to PM the right email-address of Davidsen aka DSN? Many Thanks Peter


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Another personal project piece coming along nicely, just need to finish the tall plexi and then it should be good to go.

Enjoy.


----------



## jbetts1790 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow, I love that "backlit" effect with the lume around the dial! Are you gonna post a tutorial on how to do that?  Is that one of your many egi projects blue?


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

jbetts1790 said:


> Wow, I love that "backlit" effect with the lume around the dial! Are you gonna post a tutorial on how to do that?  Is that one of your many egi projects blue?


Tough to do a DIY with pix as the lume dries during the process, but basically it's a lumed backplate with a slightly smaller dial.

This is #1 of 5 EGI projects


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Looking good blue!!!


----------



## jbetts1790 (Feb 17, 2010)

blueradish said:


> Tough to do a DIY with pix as the lume dries during the process, but basically it's a lumed backplate with a slightly smaller dial.


Cool, and did you just sand a sterile dial down to the bare metal?


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Great stuff


----------



## Buddha Jones (Aug 18, 2010)

Thats magnificent!! A must have in my book!! (And in my collection)


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

jbetts1790 said:


> Cool, and did you just sand a sterile dial down to the bare metal?


Yes, but in most cases the bare metal will be brass, however, to my wonderful surprise this one was steel.


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Another nice looker Blue



blueradish said:


> Yes, but in most cases the bare metal will be brass, however, to my wonderful surprise this one was steel.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Here are some updated pix, she's almost done, but I had a few movement issues.


----------



## Renaldo5502 (Feb 20, 2011)

Saw this on Amazon for less than $100


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

I've always had a soft spot for Golana's, never heard anything bad. That one is nice PAM 6154 style case.


----------



## jbetts1790 (Feb 17, 2010)

Very nice! Im just wondering why you chose to have such a high plexi? Will you be diving with this watch?


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

I know you just messing around with that high top plexi ........................... I still say you come up with some really nice lookers


----------



## Dr_Gonzo (Mar 1, 2011)

blueradish said:


> I've been playing with this one every time I have a spare hour or so kickin around. I really had no idea where I was going, just did whatever felt right at the time.
> 
> PVD movement, nice antique looking dial with aged black accents, brushed the PVD case to give it an old worn gun metal look, rustic spotty light grey lume (on purpose) that doesn't glow too bright to keep the older feel.


just... WOW!!!!

I am in awestruck lust over what you have done to this watch, it is simply stunning! What type of face did you start with to accomplish this look? and is it for sale?!?!

Great work.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

God... this thread is intoxicating... I went into a trance reading it sometime yesterday afternoon, and just now I woke up to find receipts from Getat and Manbushijie in my inbox! And there is a "sent" email to drudy! What happened?! :-d

Never saw myself going homage, but damn are these some slick looking pieces!


----------



## amacman (Dec 4, 2010)

Ok. Im going nuts here. My superlume homage was ordered from GETAT at the beginning of Feb. I assumed it would be a while to receive since it was a custom build and the New Year celebration was about to start. To my surprise I got a shipment notification in less than 2 weeks. Waiting for the shipment is tougher now than it was waiting for it to be built. Just worrying about my new baby being bounced around in some dark box by uncaring customs and postal workers is bugging the heck out of me!


Ok, deep breath taken....feeling better now. Thanks


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

amacman said:


> Ok. Im going nuts here. My superlume homage was ordered from GETAT at the beginning of Feb. I assumed it would be a while to receive since it was a custom build and the New Year celebration was about to start. To my surprise I got a shipment notification in less than 2 weeks. Waiting for the shipment is tougher now than it was waiting for it to be built. Just worrying about my new baby being bounced around in some dark box by uncaring customs and postal workers is bugging the heck out of me!
> 
> Ok, deep breath taken....feeling better now. Thanks


Don't worry man, I understand what you are going through, it took me 3 weeks total with refreshing everyday but the dang tracking number never updated. Once you get the watch you will love it.


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

Y4BBZY said:


> Don't worry man, I understand what you are going through, it took me 3 weeks total with refreshing everyday but the dang tracking number never updated. Once you get the watch you will love it.


Man...I have been given a defunct tracking number too...just wondering if that will ever get activated or will my watch come before the damn thing updates on the HK Post website....Did you ever get to check the actual shipping date with the date the tracking number was handed out to you by Getat?


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

watch.aholic said:


> Man...I have been given a defunct tracking number too...just wondering if that will ever get activated or will my watch come before the damn thing updates on the HK Post website....Did you ever get to check the actual shipping date with the date the tracking number was handed out to you by Getat?


Check this out Post/EMS tracking - track-trace


----------



## lyxbaever (Oct 28, 2010)

This is my daily beater she has been rebuilt many times but now finally i am quite satisfied (might change dial one more time to a Damascus steel dial tho)

it begun as a 45 mm radiomir homage. and ended up like this










here is how it started










swapped dial and hands reshaped the crown and made it destro










changed the ugly onion crown for a 8 mm submariner style crown



















bought me a larger solid case back (the top one)










and then added the high bronze bezel


----------



## Yoel (Dec 25, 2009)

After looking through the links on the first page, I still can't find what I'm looking for - A smaller homage (perhaps a homage of Panerais 40mm version?) with a decent WR-rating, and preferably a sterile dial with good lume.

Anyone able to point me in the right direction?


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Yoel said:


> After looking through the links on the first page, I still can't find what I'm looking for - A smaller homage (perhaps a homage of Panerais 40mm version?) with a decent WR-rating, and preferably a sterile dial with good lume.
> 
> Anyone able to point me in the right direction?


I don't think there are any decent homage options that have a good WR rating. Even a $600 Dievas is only rated to 30 meters. Maybe that Herc? You'd have to do the sterile dial yourself, though.


----------



## Yoel (Dec 25, 2009)

I did find one actually. RXW makes it, with a rating at 100m. But the problem is the size (47mm) and quite frankly, the price.

Thanks for the tip of the Herc btw! I did a search, but I unfortunately only found watches with a rating at 30m. Too bad. One would think that there should be at least a few dive watch homages suitable for swimming/diving...


----------



## amacman (Dec 4, 2010)

Y4BBZY said:


> Check this out Post/EMS tracking - track-trace


Now I'm ready to pop a gasket. The tracking finally updated and says it will be LEAVING Hong Kong on the 5th (tomorrow) I got the tracking number on 2/20. Does this mean its been sitting in a post office for 2 weeks?


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

Y4BBZY said:


> Check this out Post/EMS tracking - track-trace


Thanks for the link but it takes me to the HK post website where I've been o| for days now.



amacman said:


> Now I'm ready to pop a gasket. The tracking finally updated and says it will be LEAVING Hong Kong on the 5th (tomorrow) I got the tracking number on 2/20. Does this mean its been sitting in a post office for 2 weeks?


It probably means that the package has come to the post office now :think:


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

watch.aholic said:


> Thanks for the link but it takes me to the HK post website where I've been o| for days now.
> 
> It probably means that the package has come to the post office now :think:


Tracking works better for me there than USPS tracking does. I wouldn't worry about the watch until you haven't received the watch in a month. Otherwise I would refrain from bombarding the seller with emails asking where is my watch is as this won't make the watch arrive any faster. We have to understand that these watches are a steal for the price we pay for them and that price can comes with long shipping times, just remember that these watches would cost twice as much from another brand.


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

lyxbaever said:


>


Absolutely fantastic work. It's by far the coolest Pam homage I have seen |>


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Just a word of warning: Manbushijie has shipped my order already, so that's great -- but use a burner email address if you order from them. Within 24 hours of placing the order I started getting gads and gads and gads of spam at a previously clean (spam-free) email address. Its a no brainer -- nothing else changed (the Getat I ordered using a different address). Anybody else have this experience? I suspect this is my last order from them regardless of the watch quality...


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Yoel said:


> I did find one actually. RXW makes it, with a rating at 100m. But the problem is the size (47mm) and quite frankly, the price.
> 
> Thanks for the tip of the Herc btw! I did a search, but I unfortunately only found watches with a rating at 30m. Too bad. One would think that there should be at least a few dive watch homages suitable for swimming/diving...


Found one! TimeFactors PRS-20. Comes in black with green super luminova or "full lume" dial. Sterile, Radiomir-style case, genuine Swiss ETA 6498-1 movement, *100* meters WR. Doesn't have a display-back case, but Eddie might be able to work with you -- he did a "limited edition" of this watch that has sold out, which had an upgraded movement and a sapphire case back. And if he can't one of the modders here probably can. Steep at 365GBP (about 600USD), but a) its from a true craftsman, b) its got real WR, c) its a good looking homage, and d) its got a 2-year warranty (you don't even get that with a Seiko!).









Note: OT, I know, but does anyone know what his PRS-5 is an homage to?


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

jbetts1790 said:


> Very nice! Im just wondering why you chose to have such a high plexi? Will you be diving with this watch?





jakisbck said:


> I know you just messing around with that high top plexi ........................... I still say you come up with some really nice lookers


Bang on jackis, was just trying something new, but I think this one may stick. I'm actually getting a true domed plexi made up for it instead of the solid. Just deciding on the height right now.

jbetts, just trying something new with a creative twist.


----------



## lyxbaever (Oct 28, 2010)

Jockinho said:


> Absolutely fantastic work. It's by far the coolest Pam homage I have seen |>


Tackar för komplimangen b-)

It is quite boring building genuine like homages, much more fun giving the watch a little something of your own. Next step is the Damascus steel dial (if i ever can get the suplier of the steel to deliver)


----------



## sjb (Aug 7, 2007)

Wrong photo.....don't know where that came from!

Its seems to have corrected itself now!?


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

sjb said:


> View attachment 400252
> Just ordered this:
> Sorry its only half of it,but I removed the sellers link!


I'm so confused...


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

lyxbaever said:


> Tackar för komplimangen b-)
> 
> It is quite boring building genuine like homages, much more fun giving the watch a little something of your own. Next step is the Damascus steel dial (if i ever can get the suplier of the steel to deliver)


I agree, if I had the skills I would love to do something similiar. There's a lot of material to use and you have proven how nice the can be with a little bit of love |>

Good luck with upcoming projects


----------



## sjb (Aug 7, 2007)

JakeJD said:


> I'm so confused...


So am I,I didn't post that pic!! :-sIts not mine. However :This is.Sellers pic,whole one this time!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Ha! That's really weird!

Love that Regatte-style, sjb! And the sub-seconds dial is slick!


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Wonderful. Just saw this on Manbushijie...



> Urgent news:
> We have just received the news of HK post office, because the package of Hong Kong post office is too many and customs increases the audit program, cause all parcels to delay leaving Hong Kong. If you choose airmail to send the parcel. As we send the parcel, the parcel may to delay in HK for 20 days, can leave Hong Kong 20 days later. So you will receive parcels on 30 -- 40 days.
> If what you need fast receives parcels, please choose EMS to send the parcel.


So, that watch I ordered just before this was posted isn't going to show up before what, Easter? Beautiful. I guess I gave up this watch for Lent!! :-|


----------



## amacman (Dec 4, 2010)

JakeJD said:


> Wonderful. Just saw this on Manbushijie...
> 
> So, that watch I ordered just before this was posted isn't going to show up before what, Easter? Beautiful. I guess I gave up this watch for Lent!! :-|


That seems to be exactly what happened to me. It was about two weeks between getting a tracking number and actually having it leave HK.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, I've owned my first Panerai homage for approximately 20 minutes, and I already know I'm hooked! :-! I'll update with pics when I can (only my cell right now, and the lighting in my office is atrocious). Grabbed one of DRudy's creations, and it is solid, slick, and gorgeous. I'm a fan! Need to change the strap out pronto, though, as the one that came on it is craptastic (slick leather lining, so its "sticky" on the skin) -- not his fault, though, as this was one of his own watches and he warned me he was keeping the strap he had on it. Details to follow this weekend!

EDIT: pic removed. Forgot it says ScoobyDoo.


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks good Jake, I just placed an order on a PVD Cali Radiomir and Polished Radiomir w/seconds plus parts. So my PAM homage collection would include: 111, 195 w/green lume and gold hands, 113, 183, 249 PVD, sterile 232, and vintage 373. Just upgrades from now on


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Y4BBZY said:


> Looks good Jake, I just placed an order on a PVD Cali Radiomir and Polished Radiomir w/seconds plus parts. So my PAM homage collection would include: 111, 195 w/green lume and gold hands, 113, 183, 249 PVD, sterile 232, and vintage 373. Just upgrades from now on


Wow, that's a heck of a list! Would love to see a family portrait.

Have you ever come across a 359 homage? I love that look.


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

JakeJD said:


> Wow, that's a heck of a list! Would love to see a family portrait.
> 
> Have you ever come across a 359 homage? I love that look.


Will take a pic when everything comes in but afraid some have the MM dials so I'll try to blur them out. Don't think there is are any 359 homages as of right now. PM if you have any questions regarding any PAMs.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Y4BBZY said:


> Will take a pic when everything comes in but afraid some have the MM dials so I'll try to blur them out. Don't think there is are any 359 homages as of right now. PM if you have any questions regarding any PAMs.


Thanks. I think I've found something close -- but it's not quite what I want. I want to do up a sterile dial with numerals in super luminova orange, but for a manual wind, not an automatic (so I can put a legit Unitas in it). Daji has an orange version of the dial and Jackson has one in green (I'd have either relumed with SL), but those are both for automatic movements and have a date window. Hm. Might have to find someone to make it for me...


----------



## 48 North (Aug 17, 2010)

JakeJD said:


> God... this thread is intoxicating... I went into a trance reading it sometime yesterday afternoon, and just now I woke up to find receipts from Getat and Manbushijie in my inbox!


Incredible, same here. Spent an innocent Sunday afternoon reading this thread a few weeks ago; watches have begun appearing mysteriously ever since.


----------



## jbetts1790 (Feb 17, 2010)

JakeJD said:


> Have you ever come across a 359 homage? I love that look.


Jackson does have a similar one, but over on another forum there is a member who custom makes dials. A few of us asked him about designing/making a dial based on the 359, but made for a 6497 movement. It wouldn't have a date window, and may or may not have sub-seconds (TBD). He's super busy these days so I'm not sure how long it will be for him to make it, but I'll be sure to post if I have an update.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Hello All,

Just another reminder to go along with the forum sticky, please DO NOT POST photos with the M.... M.... brand name on the dial. Photoshop it to remove the MM brand name, or don't post it. Along with no posts of MM branded dials in photos, WatchUSeek will not allow sales of MM branded homages through the sales forums:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/marina-militare-homage-watches-not-allowed-513517.html

MM is a copyright owned by Richemont/Panerai and cannot be used on non-Richemont/Panerai watches.

Thank you for your cooperation, we appreciate it.

Zippofan
Affordables Forum Co-Moderator


----------



## Suncoast (Jan 25, 2010)

Can anyone comment on the differences in straps between Jackson and Getat? I've got a getat and love the strap but have been looking at some of Jacksons watches lately his prices are better but are his straps on par with getats?


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Suncoast said:


> Can anyone comment on the differences in straps between Jackson and Getat? I've got a getat and love the strap but have been looking at some of Jacksons watches lately his prices are better but are his straps on par with getats?


Getat's strap IMO are better than Jackson's thick strap. But then again Getat I believe are of great value that comes with the watch but comes with a higher price tag, you also have to factor in that Tat does not include shipping. Jackson's thick straps are not bad but not as good as Getats but for the extra $5, beats out the standard strap that goes with Jackson's watches. Can't comment on lume on Jackson's superlume vs Getat's superlume but everything else seems on part with both sellers. Hope that helps.


----------



## Darkhorse (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks WUS member .....blueradish

I have to give Jason props for making my Mini Fiddy Stealth homage. His work,price,and communication is excellent! If you are looking for a custom piece, he is the man to talk too! ​


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Darkhorse said:


> Thanks WUS member .....blueradish
> 
> I have to give Jason props for making my Mini Fiddy Stealth homage. His work,price,and communication is excellent! If you are looking for a custom piece, he is the man to talk too! ​


That's a really slick piece! I am definitely doing one of these. Is that black lume (does such a thing even exist)?


----------



## Darkhorse (Oct 30, 2009)

No Lume, I ordered the watch that way. I have heard of black lume.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Black lume exists, though in the PAM homage world usually ends up being more of a dark, dark grey. Lume properties aren't that great usually. The guys over on HF have details on the stuff.


----------



## upstater55 (Mar 14, 2011)

Cobbed together with some random parts.
Auth. dial I traded for 3-4 years ago, just found it in a box(I moved) you can find them but they are difficult to find.
aftermarket hands, beat up sterile 44mm case
Chinese handwind, will swap to an eta sometime
Don Strap reddish brown

Mods delete if necessary...apologies if an issue.


----------



## amacman (Dec 4, 2010)

JakeJD said:


> That's a really slick piece! I am definitely doing one of these. Is that black lume (does such a thing even exist)?


Yes sorta, check this thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/experiments-black-lume-263118.html


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

Got this today from Getat. It took almost 7 weeks from the time I sent the money. I must however confess that even though it was a bit disappointing due to the long wait, when I opened the package, I forgot almost all of that disappointment. This thing is beautiful.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Nice one, watch.aholic! I love that stealth look. That's a 47mm, yes?

Wow, 7 WEEKS FROM HONG KONG TO AUSTRALIA???? That's absurd! He could have put it on a raft and pushed it generally in the direction of Down Under with your name on it and it probably would have reached you sooner. Disappointing. Particularly since I ordered just PARTS (dials, hands, a strap) from him over a week ago -- and he has yet to ship them.


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

JakeJD said:


> Nice one, watch.aholic! I love that stealth look. That's a 47mm, yes?
> 
> Wow, 7 WEEKS FROM HONG KONG TO AUSTRALIA???? That's absurd! He could have put it on a raft and pushed it generally in the direction of Down Under with your name on it and it probably would have reached you sooner. Disappointing. Particularly since I ordered just PARTS (dials, hands, a strap) from him over a week ago -- and he has yet to ship them.


Am glad you like it. Yeah, that's a 47mm 1950 case. Just a tad too big for my wrists apparently but what the heck. I don't have the patience to get a mini fiddy clone of this, atleast not immediately. 7 weeks was not the shipping time mate. It was from the time I paid for the watch. So it includes a good 3-4 weeks or so of build time too. I have no doubt in my mind that the gent is stuffed with new orders everyday seeing how popular these homages have become. One has to be patient therefore after the order. I know it's easier said then done since I was myself getting really really restless but the journey ended for me....


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

watch.aholic said:


> Am glad you like it. Yeah, that's a 47mm 1950 case. Just a tad too big for my wrists apparently but what the heck. I don't have the patience to get a mini fiddy clone of this, atleast not immediately. 7 weeks was not the shipping time mate. It was from the time I paid for the watch. So it includes a good 3-4 weeks or so of build time too. I have no doubt in my mind that the gent is stuffed with new orders everyday seeing how popular these homages have become. One has to be patient therefore after the order. I know it's easier said then done since I was myself getting really really restless but the journey ended for me....


Ah, gottcha. Glance-it-over fail. :-d


----------



## sjb (Aug 7, 2007)

sjb said:


> View attachment 400342
> 
> 
> So am I,I didn't post that pic!! :-sIts not mine. However :This is.Sellers pic,whole one this time!


Just arrived yesterday,I'm wearing it now and its better on the wrist than it looks in the photo's!

Superb,and a real bargain.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

The Swiss Legend 10050 series (this one being 10050-03) has a case with a pretty significant "Ferrari" or 6154 (non-crown guard Luminor) inspiration. Looks nice to me, and is on the small side at 42mm. Might be a better fit for some. I'd want to modify the dial to be more Pam-like, so it's probably good project fodder, too.










Oh, and it's only $80 today on WoW...

Clair


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

GuySie said:


> Black lume exists, though in the PAM homage world usually ends up being more of a dark, dark grey. Lume properties aren't that great usually. The guys over on HF have details on the stuff.


Yeah Black Lume is supposedly not as bright as the normal lume but as the thread linked in the following quote shows, it doesn't have to be miserable if it's done right.
I think there is more skill involved to get the mix right or perhaps it costs more than the normal lume. I got my PAM homage from Getat with Black lume on the sandwich dial & its glow is nowhere close to the superlumed hands. However the Black Lume in Pyrolume watches looks unbelievably bright.



amacman said:


> Yes sorta, check this thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/experiments-black-lume-263118.html


----------



## amacman (Dec 4, 2010)

My new GETAT PAM Homage I just got in. Waited 6 weeks for it to get here, but its worth the wait. Its on a strap made by me.


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Congrats looks exactly like mine from Jackson, except mine has the gold hands w/green lume and MM dial. I don't I would go back to Getat if I had to wait 6 weeks for a watch when Jackson takes 3 from payment to arrival.


----------



## amacman (Dec 4, 2010)

Y4BBZY said:


> Congrats looks exactly like mine from Jackson, except mine has the gold hands w/green lume and MM dial. I don't I would go back to Getat if I had to wait 6 weeks for a watch when Jackson takes 3 from payment to arrival.


I'll probably go with Jackson for the next one just to mix it up, however, I think a big part of the wait was Chinese New Years.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Picked this one up from the watchmaker, had been out of the running for a month or 2 now. Its vintage Molnija (from 1952!) heart is still beating strong though.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Good lord, that's clean!

Congrats, again,

Clair


----------



## braith7 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have two Jacksons in the works at the moment! 

After falling in love with Panerai's a few years ago and spending quite some time trying to justify dealing with a replica website (angst on lots of levels), I discovered the world of Homage's! Thank you WUS!!!

This thread has been sooo helpful (for the first post with contact details alone if nothing else). After much deliberation I decided to stay in the shallow end and ended up with a close call between Gatat and Jackson, I went with Jackson this time because of the speedier turnaround. (Thats not to say that I wont go with Getat on the next purchase though).

Communication was good with fairly quick responses, dont expect to become penpals though - just the facts.

Im getting a 1950 MM and a 44mm Titanium Sterile - it was hard for me to keep it to two, I really also wanted an auto power reserve model too.

I'll post again when they arrive, I hope all goes well.

I have a Strap/Homage Etiquette question for you though - I wanted to get a rubber strap for the 44mm Sterile and ended up getting a branded Panerai one from ebay for cheaper than I was going to get a plain one from Panatime for... What are your thoughts on this, did I just cross the Homage line? If it doesnt go with the Sterile dial I'll save it for the next purchase but in your eye's does having a branded strap add or subtract from the Homage and its reverence? ;-)

i.


----------



## amacman (Dec 4, 2010)

braith7 said:


> I have a Strap/Homage Etiquette question for you though - I wanted to get a rubber strap for the 44mm Sterile and ended up getting a branded Panerai one from ebay for cheaper than I was going to get a plain one from Panatime for... What are your thoughts on this, did I just cross the Homage line? If it doesnt go with the Sterile dial I'll save it for the next purchase but in your eye's does having a branded strap add or subtract from the Homage and its reverence? ;-)
> 
> i.


I think there is enough history of people switching straps, buckles, and clasps between brands that is doesn't matter. I just saw a thread here where someone had gotten a deployment clasp from an Omega (maybe a Breitling) and was looking to get a strap made to fit to go on something else.


----------



## curiousMan (Feb 9, 2011)

PAM hommage just arrived, from Hong Kong - MM138
First impressions - packaging is not their strong suit, but the watch survived. I paid extra for the leather strap too. The watch looks exactly as expected - knowing that it's not going to be 100% the same, of course, a bit wiggly crown protector including.

12 hours power reserve indicator, lume pretty good. The strap is orange-brown, darker brown would go better, I think. The specs are at Jackson's site. Overall impression - yes, looks great, it's a desire to look at the great design, have it on the wrist, enjoy anytime, not to worry where and when - perfect! (Psd MM from the dial)


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks good, if you want to get the watch strap darker, put it in a tub of bleach and water and let it sit for 15 minutes. Then let it dry and use a brown shoe polish over the strap and repeat 2-3X and you have a brown strap.


----------



## curiousMan (Feb 9, 2011)

Y4BBZY said:


> Looks good, if you want to get the watch strap darker, put it in a tub of bleach and water and let it sit for 15 minutes. Then let it dry and use a brown shoe polish over the strap and repeat 2-3X and you have a brown strap.


 Thank you for the advice, I might find the courage to do it!


----------



## dange (Jan 12, 2011)

hy..

do you know where i can find this...44mm...titanium(black)saphire no conuse...something like this...
thx..
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/titanium-marina-militare-homage-bill-strap-gotta-go-315727.html


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

curious1234 said:


> PAM hommage just arrived, from Hong Kong - MM138
> First impressions - packaging is not their strong suit, but the watch survived. I paid extra for the leather strap too. The watch looks exactly as expected - knowing that it's not going to be 100% the same, of course, a bit wiggly crown protector including.
> 
> 12 hours power reserve indicator, lume pretty good. The strap is orange-brown, darker brown would go better, I think. The specs are at Jackson's site. Overall impression - yes, looks great, it's a desire to look at the great design, have it on the wrist, enjoy anytime, not to worry where and when - perfect! (Psd MM from the dial)
> ...


Looks good! I have the same watch, but without the crown guard. You should know that it is powered by a sea gull ST2530 movement, which has more like a 40 hour reserve. Why these MM models all say 12 despite all using the same movement, I do not know.


----------



## curiousMan (Feb 9, 2011)

JakeJD said:


> Looks good! I have the same watch, but without the crown guard. You should know that it is powered by a sea gull ST2530 movement, which has more like a 40 hour reserve. Why these MM models all say 12 despite all using the same movement, I do not know.


wow, great timing, I'm glad you say this - I just came home and checked the watch after approx. 20 hrs of inactivity and the indicator was just in the middle! Jackson should get the dial updated - 40hrs would look much better.
BTW what is the accuracy of this movement?


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Y4BBZY - Damn!! Very nice collection! Are they all from Getat or a mix of Getat and Jackson? How many watches do you order at a time? Hopefully one day I can build up a collection like yours!!


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Yellow_Wire said:


> Y4BBZY - Damn!! Very nice collection! Are they all from Getat or a mix of Getat and Jackson? How many watches do you order at a time? Hopefully one day I can build up a collection like yours!!


The one to left is a custom 2533 dial done for me by a forum member. The one to the far right is Getat and the rest are Jacksons. I ordered 2 at a time from Jackson to get a discount and make the purchase more worth while. I also have a 232 build coming up and maybe either a mini-egi or 036 build in the future. Everything is getting upgraded sapphire, lume, and movements


----------



## tommietnk (Jul 26, 2009)

Jackson MM85 with MM40 Dial. Panatime Strap


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting a stealth homage like the one down (borrowed picture, hope it's okey with the owner. Becuase my god it looks cool ):









Does anybody know if jackson can make custom jobs with black lume? This one seems to be from getat but I've read it takes a long time to get the watch and I'm not the waiting guy if I'm not need it ;-). And jackson has supplied me with great products before |>


----------



## 48 North (Aug 17, 2010)

48 North said:


> Incredible, same here. Spent an innocent Sunday afternoon reading this thread a few weeks ago; watches have begun appearing mysteriously ever since.


08 April: My MM/44mm/Black PVD Case/Black Sandwich Dial/Orange Lume/Tan Strap arrived yesterday from Getat; worth the wait and then some. Brilliant piece. A new favorite. The affair is 12 hours along; it's keeping perfect time and continuing to distract me. Recommend Getat without reservation. A gentleman, who sells a very nice watch.


----------



## noodlenoggin (Jan 24, 2011)

Aww, you people are terrible! I've just spent the past hour browsing Jackson's website... because I spent the hour before *that* browsing this thread. Now I'm going to have to drool over his MM157 until I can convince my wife that I need to spend $$ on yet another watch! Shame on all of you! ;-)








(Jackson's photo)


----------



## curiousMan (Feb 9, 2011)

how can I make the crown guard tighter so that little lever won't move so easily? Without scratching or damaging it


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Basically two proper ways - most proper would be to adjust the height of the crown on the stem - sounds like the stem was cut just a tad too short, and that's REALLY easy to do. Less proper, but still good, is to remove the crown guard and file down the "feet" of the guard just a tiny bit on each side. This accomplishes the same result, but without having to mess with the stem, and can be done with tools most folks have sitting around already.

Clair


----------



## curiousMan (Feb 9, 2011)

TicTocTach said:


> Basically two proper ways - most proper would be to adjust the height of the crown on the stem - sounds like the stem was cut just a tad too short, and that's REALLY easy to do. Less proper, but still good, is to remove the crown guard and file down the "feet" of the guard just a tiny bit on each side. This accomplishes the same result, but without having to mess with the stem, and can be done with tools most folks have sitting around already.
> 
> Clair


 Thank you, Clair - I'll keep in mind! But here I have another problem - wiggly little lever on the guard protector - any advice? Thank you!


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Ah, I think I misunderstood your situation. Wiggly when open - not much you can do without adjusting the pin that the lever rides on, or reducing the hole in the lever to fit the pin better. Some pins are splined on one end and that end presses (fairly lightly) in to the guard. This can probably be pressed out with a bracelet resizing tool, but might be too tight depending on how the tolerances stacked up in the manufacture/assembly process. If it comes out easily, you can see what kind of slop you're working with and either upsize the pivot shaft (sort of complicated), or downsize the pivot hole in the lever (probably easier). To downsize the hole, you'd essentially knurl or peen the hole a little smaller on both ends until you got the fit you liked.

Alternatively, you may be able to add some very thin shim stock around the lever to take out some of the wobble.

If the slop you're seeing is only when the lever is open, but not when the lever is closed, you may want to add the preload to the crown first, and this would make the lever even tighter when closed, and therefore less sloppy. It's then up to you to decide if you can live with a lever that's a little sloppy when it's open or not. You can also order another lock assembly from whatever maker it was and try swapping things around. They're probably cheap enough to play a bit. There are also options out there for MUCH more accurate and well-made crown guards that may fit your case, but they're sometimes upwards of $100 and probably not a good investment...

Clair


----------



## lyxbaever (Oct 28, 2010)

here is a little teaser of how a great homage of a pam 3646 is made ! if you do not recognice this then go on buying stuff from getat and jackson, if you have seen it before yea then you know where and how to get it but could not afford one ! (that or you where to late for the limited run) this one is in cali configuration


















































































mhee i dont like cali dials










and yea i know i should solder the lugs and crown but this is a work in progress and come on this is watchuseek do not expect to see the best pics or builds here ! showing the good stuff at wus would be like feeding oysters to the pigs


----------



## lukeeesteve (May 1, 2007)

This pig loves oysters.


----------



## lyxbaever (Oct 28, 2010)

lukeeesteve said:


> This pig loves oysters.
> ]


:-d:-d:-d well luke i got you in my trap ! prepare to get plenty of pmś asking "where can i buy that watch you built" or "can you make one for me" just send all the wus loosers to you know where ;-)


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

lyxbaever said:


> :-d:-d:-d well luke i got you in my trap ! prepare to get plenty of pmś asking "where can i buy that watch you built" or "can you make one for me" just send all the wus loosers to you know where ;-)


Dang it I was just going to ask for a custom watch to be built, I guess I have to ask Jackson or Tat


----------



## lukeeesteve (May 1, 2007)

Y4BBZY said:


> Dang it I was just going to ask for a custom watch to be built, I guess I have to ask Jackson or Tat


 I'm doing just 1 freebie.....shoot me a PM y4bbzy. U pay for parts.


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

lukeeesteve said:


> I'm doing just 1 freebie.....shoot me a PM y4bbzy. U pay for parts.


Parts sent, should be there already.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow, that's fast shipping!

Must've paid extra for the EMS...

Clair


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

TicTocTach said:


> Wow, that's fast shipping!
> 
> Must've paid extra for the EMS...
> 
> Clair


Oh yea, its a new experimental shipping method where they teleport packages from one PO to the other, very costly but wanted to send it out immediately


----------



## braith7 (Mar 21, 2011)

Ive just been reading through the "Jackson Quality Issues" thread on Homage Forum and am scared! They paint a very bleak picture indeed. 

I know its a biased view because only the people with issues will post in a topic like that but Im eagerly awaiting a couple from Jackson at the moment, and since its the first $200 Ive spent on myself for a long time (and probably the last for a long time too), Im worried that Ive just been taken. Obviously I wasnt expecting perfection for the money you pay but still... And the last thing I want is to enter into a shipping battle back and forth over issues, I just want my watches!

Could you kind people please balance the scale with some happy stories? and photos? (we all love photos I know!) - Im particularly interested in seeing 47mm wristshots... Anyone out there with a 47mm and a 7.25" wrist?


----------



## curiousMan (Feb 9, 2011)

TicTocTach said:


> Ah, I think I misunderstood your situation. Wiggly when open - not much you can do without adjusting the pin that the lever rides on, or reducing the hole in the lever to fit the pin better. Some pins are splined on one end and that end presses (fairly lightly) in to the guard. This can probably be pressed out with a bracelet resizing tool, but might be too tight depending on how the tolerances stacked up in the manufacture/assembly process. If it comes out easily, you can see what kind of slop you're working with and either upsize the pivot shaft (sort of complicated), or downsize the pivot hole in the lever (probably easier). To downsize the hole, you'd essentially knurl or peen the hole a little smaller on both ends until you got the fit you liked.
> 
> Alternatively, you may be able to add some very thin shim stock around the lever to take out some of the wobble.
> 
> ...


 Thank you Clair! I'm impressed by your expertise


----------



## curiousMan (Feb 9, 2011)

braith7 said:


> Ive just been reading through the "Jackson Quality Issues" thread on Homage Forum and am scared! They paint a very bleak picture indeed.
> 
> I know its a biased view because only the people with issues will post in a topic like that but Im eagerly awaiting a couple from Jackson at the moment, and since its the first $200 Ive spent on myself for a long time (and probably the last for a long time too), Im worried that Ive just been taken. Obviously I wasnt expecting perfection for the money you pay but still... And the last thing I want is to enter into a shipping battle back and forth over issues, I just want my watches!
> 
> Could you kind people please balance the scale with some happy stories? and photos? (we all love photos I know!) - Im particularly interested in seeing 47mm wristshots... Anyone out there with a 47mm and a 7.25" wrist?


I'm happy, the watch works great (about 20sec in 3 1/2 days), posted pics in this thread, the things which could be improved is the above mentioned wiggly crown guard lever and a little dent left on that guard (visible on pics) Otherwise it so pretty that my colleague could not resist and ordered the same model next day  Perhaps I should mention that I let Jackson know that I'd review the watch here, which I did. Overall - amazing value for the price!


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

curious1234 said:


> Thank you Clair! I'm impressed by your expertise


Thanks! But don't be impressed with my expertise, I'm just a tinkerer whose primary experience comes from working on old cars. I've only messed with watches since I joined WUS, and have read A LOT here and on other forums. There are REAL experts out there, and most are willing to share their knowledge... I'm just trying to pay it forward. Don't be afraid to fix it yourself, but try to find the way to do it right before you try it yourself - that was the hardest part for me. Cars =/= watches...

Good luck!

Clair


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

A lot of complaints in that thread on HF are about how hard it is to modify the watch - the main intent of the hobbyists there. Part inconsistency for example is hell for anybody who wants to replace parts for a specific build, but really doesn't matter much for anyone who just buys the watch and wears it. I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## fallenangel (Apr 10, 2011)

wow...nice 
thx for the link, so i can think n decide my hommage


----------



## nguystep (Mar 8, 2011)

I put my homage order on 4/3 with Getat and received my watch today 4/13.
I absolutely love it and everything came correct the way I ordered it.
I did pay extra for EMS though


----------



## mister wiggles (Mar 22, 2011)

sorry i may be prematurely posting due to my new found excitement to build a pam homage. Are there any makers that offer the watch with automatic movement & sapphire glass? This may help me weed out some of the makers.

TIA.


----------



## soul05 (Apr 12, 2011)

you can email tat or jackson as they both do custom work. just let them know exactly what u want


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

braith7 said:


> Ive just been reading through the "Jackson Quality Issues" thread on Homage Forum and am scared! They paint a very bleak picture indeed.
> 
> I know its a biased view because only the people with issues will post in a topic like that but Im eagerly awaiting a couple from Jackson at the moment, and since its the first $200 Ive spent on myself for a long time (and probably the last for a long time too), Im worried that Ive just been taken. Obviously I wasnt expecting perfection for the money you pay but still... And the last thing I want is to enter into a shipping battle back and forth over issues, I just want my watches!
> 
> Could you kind people please balance the scale with some happy stories? and photos? (we all love photos I know!) - Im particularly interested in seeing 47mm wristshots... Anyone out there with a 47mm and a 7.25" wrist?


I've ordered around eight watches from jackson and never had any problems. The quality for the price have been good and the movement have performed well. I also have a 47mm incoming from him, well it haven't been shipped yet, but hope it will be just as good as the others have been. Sure there is a risk but it's something all brands have to struggle with.

Btw. here is a 47mm on a 6,25inch wrist. It's a big watch, to big for me probably but it wears comfy. It will however fit your wrist perfectly |>


----------



## braith7 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks Jockinho, thats exactly what I was after. 

Im sure it will work out fine, just getting paranoid from all the browsing Im doing while watching the driveway for the postman ;-)

Anyone else with 47mm wristshots? please indicate wrist size too. Id start a new thread but it seems all things MM related have been relegated to this one thread


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

jockinho, do u think u can do a full frontal shot of the watch on your hand? i've got same size hand and am pondering if i should get a 47mm. never could find good frontal shots of a 47mm on hands the size of ours. appreciate it.


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

eXis10z said:


> jockinho, do u think u can do a full frontal shot of the watch on your hand? i've got same size hand and am pondering if i should get a 47mm. never could find good frontal shots of a 47mm on hands the size of ours. appreciate it.


No problem but I don't own this specific watch anymore but have another 47mm on the way. I will probably get it in about two weeks but I fix a picture when I get it


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

mister wiggles said:


> sorry i may be prematurely posting due to my new found excitement to build a pam homage. Are there any makers that offer the watch with automatic movement & sapphire glass? This may help me weed out some of the makers.
> 
> TIA.


Nope. The autos use a different case entirely than the manuals, even when both share a similar mini-fiddy design. And I've only seen sapphire on the cases that fit a 6497. I've enquired with Jackson, Daji, and manbushijie to confirm that I couldn't get sapphire with an auto -- and since they all get their cases from the same source, it shouldn't be a surprise that they all said no.


----------



## eXis10z (Jun 21, 2009)

Jockinho said:


> No problem but I don't own this specific watch anymore but have another 47mm on the way. I will probably get it in about two weeks but I fix a picture when I get it


thanks in advance. appreciate it.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

JakeJD said:


> Nope. The autos use a different case entirely than the manuals, even when both share a similar mini-fiddy design. And I've only seen sapphire on the cases that fit a 6497. I've enquired with Jackson, Daji, and manbushijie to confirm that I couldn't get sapphire with an auto -- and since they all get their cases from the same source, it shouldn't be a surprise that they all said no.


That doesn't mean it can't be done, but it might be more involved than a same-for-same movement swap. Case in point, the first Pam homage I got was a 44mm Lumi with automatic and power reserve. This movement is held in place with a HUGE movement ring - you basically clamp the movement in to the ring, and then the ring in to the case. I have not tried fitting a manual wind movement in to this case, but I'd think it was possible to fit one. I'm pretty sure both Jackson and Getat sell sapphire crystals separately, and if you're going that far, you may be able to find an aftermarket sapphire with the dimensions you want.

Clair


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Actually, I mispoke. What I stated about the difference between the auto and manual cases only applies to mini-fiddy styles (BTW: Jackson and Daji both confirmed to me that I couldn't get a sapphire crystal for a mini-fiddy auto). I have no idea if they use different cases for luminor styles (I don't have any auto lumis). That said, Tat does carry 44mm *luminor* auto models for which he offers sapphire glass, as does Dajiwatch. Sorry for the misinformation.


----------



## greg s (Mar 28, 2011)

JakeJD said:


> Actually, I mispoke. What I stated about the difference between the auto and manual cases only applies to mini-fiddy styles (BTW: Jackson and Daji both confirmed to me that I couldn't get a sapphire crystal for a mini-fiddy auto). I have no idea if they use different cases for luminor styles (I don't have any auto lumis). That said, Tat does carry 44mm *luminor* auto models for which he offers sapphire glass, as does Dajiwatch. Sorry for the misinformation.


I just received my 44m auto with sapphire glass. Brown face with tan strap. It took nearly a month to arrive but well worth the wait. I am very impressed with the quality vs. cost of this thing. It will not be my last from tat.


----------



## Suncoast (Jan 25, 2010)

greg s said:


> I just received my 44m auto with sapphire glass. Brown face with tan strap. It took nearly a month to arrive but well worth the wait. I am very impressed with the quality vs. cost of this thing. It will not be my last from tat.


That's very nice, what strap is that on your auto? Does it have an exhibition back?


----------



## greg s (Mar 28, 2011)

Suncoast said:


> That's very nice, what strap is that on your auto? Does it have an exhibition back?


No exhibition back. It is just the standard tan strap. I would like to order another from him and see if he will do the exhibition back with superlume in one of the auto power reserves.


----------



## braith7 (Mar 21, 2011)

I got my two Jacksons on Monday (just over 3 weeks total time). I'll post photos and details of minor issues in the coming days but I have a question meanwhile - 

One of them is running fast - I haven't recorded just how fast yet but its in the minutes per day range. So yeah, fast. 

I have no inclination to send it back and be without my new pride and joy for a month or two - Could somebody who knows give me a lesson is removing the case back and tweaking the whatsit on the dohicky please? ie - tools I'll need and what to do.

Clair? help me out?


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Removing the back? Soft rubber ball or big wad of duct tape (sticky side out) in the form of a ball... a search here or in the Watchmaking subforum will show specific tools or examples. Then, the speed adjustment is the little tail on the balance wheel. This is sometimes free-standing, and sometimes regulated with a fine adjustment screw and spring. If free-standing, push the tail of the adjuster towards the "-", "S", or "R" (Slow or Retard) to slow the beat down. Don't move it much, just one tick on the scale if there is a scale. If there's a fine adjustment screw, you'll need the appropriate TINY screwdriver to make the same adjustment. Wash, rinse, repeat as necessary to achieve the accuracy you can live with. Mine run +/- a few seconds per day.

Clair


----------



## aphexii (Feb 3, 2007)

So i've narrowed my options down to Getat and Manbushije for my homage. Manbushije is cheaper by a moderate amount, but I'm not sure if i'll like the strap. I wonder if I'll be better off just going for the TAT and have a good strap from the get go. 

I'm so confused as to the options on Getat's site though, most of the ones I go in and look at don't seem to offer all the strap colors as options. Am i missing something?


----------



## RobbDizzle (Jul 23, 2010)

IMO, these are so nice that you're going to want more straps anyways. half the fun of owning an homage (and I'd assume owning a gen PAM) is buying straps and buckles to match different moods. If price is your concern, go with Manbushijie, and spend what you save plus a bit more and get a nice Kain Heritage or Strap Culture strap to finish it off. The Getat straps are very nice, but still nowhere near as nice as a good aftermarket or custom strap.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

TicTocTach said:


> Removing the back? Soft rubber ball or big wad of duct tape (sticky side out) in the form of a ball... a search here or in the Watchmaking subforum will show specific tools or examples. Then, the speed adjustment is the little tail on the balance wheel. This is sometimes free-standing, and sometimes regulated with a fine adjustment screw and spring. If free-standing, push the tail of the adjuster towards the "-", "S", or "R" (Slow or Retard) to slow the beat down. Don't move it much, just one tick on the scale if there is a scale. If there's a fine adjustment screw, you'll need the appropriate TINY screwdriver to make the same adjustment. Wash, rinse, repeat as necessary to achieve the accuracy you can live with. Mine run +/- a few seconds per day.
> 
> Clair


Clair: how does this process differ with a swan neck movement??


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

JakeJD,
Other than being a lot slower because it's just harder to do. You'll likely need something like a 0.5mm screwdriver to turn the tiny adjuster screw, and the angle you have to access the screw from. It's do-able, but you need to be a lot more careful to do it than the "free" adjuster.

Clair


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey guys,

I was wondering if there's a PAM homage that uses a mechanical chronograph movement (i.e. 7750, 7753, etc).

Cheers.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

WatchesNSuits said:


> I was wondering if there's a PAM homage that uses a mechanical chronograph movement (i.e. 7750, 7753, etc).


There were PAM chrono homages that used asian 7750s. I seem to remember they had issues (something misprinted on the dial?) and I never looked into them further.


----------



## braith7 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Guys, Ive had my two Jacksons a couple of weeks now and I love them both. I let them wind down a few days ago to see how long I get from a full wind - 58 hours on both (2 more than stated! dont know if thats normal but thought Id check for myself) Which leads me to ask a possibly silly question - Is there suggested or not-suggested ways to wind your watch? I tend to wind mine back to full a couple of times a day (just cause I like to mess with them). I guess Im thinking of old laptop batteries ;-) but is there pros and cons to keeping them wound vs letting them run down?

A few Pics for you - Im waiting on some Steve-O-Straps still, cant wait to get my 1950 off the Jackson strap.




























(the SuperLume is really something else - when you go from outside to a dark room it almost scares you!)

i.


----------



## Timecacher (Sep 6, 2006)

How well do the hands glow compared to the dial?


----------



## braith7 (Mar 21, 2011)

No as much, but still pretty good. I find on first glance I mainly just see the dial, then I see the hands as my eyes adjust.


----------



## aphexii (Feb 3, 2007)

Anyone know how long it takes to get a reply from Getat? I emailed a few days ago about a custom watch but haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## Dsaat (May 6, 2011)

aphexii said:


> Anyone know how long it takes to get a reply from Getat? I emailed a few days ago about a custom watch but haven't heard anything back yet.


I got instand replys from Tat, really very fast (within an hour or so)..


----------



## Dsaat (May 6, 2011)

Of course I have to show off my pride. I really love this watch!
















|>


----------



## Sabu-Agu (Aug 19, 2008)

DSAAT, I love that watch ^^^. Do you mind sharing which strap is it? I love the color of it. 
Thanks


----------



## Dsaat (May 6, 2011)

Sabu-Agu said:


> DSAAT, I love that watch ^^^. Do you mind sharing which strap is it? I love the color of it.
> Thanks


It's the Seal Brown leather strap with Beige stitch color from Getat.


----------



## dendrophobe (May 10, 2011)

Does anybody have contact info for DSN? The email I tried is bouncing...


----------



## Sabu-Agu (Aug 19, 2008)

Dsaat said:


> It's the Seal Brown leather strap with Beige stitch color from Getat.


Got it...thanks.


----------



## JC73 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello Cats and Kittens,

can anyone give me an idea of what you have to pay to get these watches in to the U.S.? I was hooked after viewing all of your watches over the past month and the sheer possibality of waiting for months to get it , well I just had to order one (PAN Homage) and I really didnt gather much in the way of my cost from customs. Comming from getat to the us.

Thank you much.


----------



## Slow*Jim (Apr 17, 2011)

Just buy one used. I got a titanium Getat with sapphire crystal for $85 shipped last week. It had been worn once.


----------



## Timecacher (Sep 6, 2006)

JC73 said:


> Hello Cats and Kittens,
> 
> can anyone give me an idea of what you have to pay to get these watches in to the U.S.? I was hooked after viewing all of your watches over the past month and the sheer possibality of waiting for months to get it , well I just had to order one (PAN Homage) and I really didnt gather much in the way of my cost from customs. Comming from getat to the us.
> 
> Thank you much.


I usually order mine from Jackson and it takes two to three weeks to get to me here in North Carolina. His prices include shipping and so far, (knock on wood) I haven't had to pay any customs fees.


----------



## Patman (Apr 20, 2010)

For those with the Getat Homages (I've got the 44mm Luminor), question regarding straps. I measured it, and it comes to 15/16", which is a hair under 24mm. So, have you just gotten 24mm straps, or do you drop to 22?


----------



## dange (Jan 12, 2011)

hy
panerai militare from getat
Asian Unitas 17 jewels 6497
how many turns of winding....i can do them about 25-30,and there isn no resistance?


----------



## m4r10 (Aug 19, 2009)

dange said:


> hy
> panerai militare from getat
> Asian Unitas 17 jewels 6497
> how many turns of winding....i can do them about 25-30,and there isn no resistance?


Either the crown will come to a halt or you will find "some" sort of resistance. In both cases, there's no way you could harm the watch by overwinding if you're carefull. Most of today's watches are designed to prevent overwinding.


----------



## dange (Jan 12, 2011)

but 30 times,and still no resistance, is that normal..


----------



## Deucer (Oct 7, 2007)

The Jackson link on the 1st page isn't working... can someone direct me to a working link?

Edit: Never mind, I figured it out. There's a spelling error as well as the need to remove the "-"


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

JC73 said:


> Hello Cats and Kittens,
> 
> can anyone give me an idea of what you have to pay to get these watches in to the U.S.? I was hooked after viewing all of your watches over the past month and the sheer possibality of waiting for months to get it , well I just had to order one (PAN Homage) and I really didnt gather much in the way of my cost from customs. Comming from getat to the us.
> 
> Thank you much.


Always, always, always shell out for the EMS shipping, especially with Tat! ;-) It will take him 3 weeks to mail it -- why spend 2 weeks waiting for it to arrive? I also get EMS from Jackson since his is cheaper (you can get stuff from him within 5 days of ordering!).



Patman said:


> For those with the Getat Homages (I've got the 44mm Luminor), question regarding straps. I measured it, and it comes to 15/16", which is a hair under 24mm. So, have you just gotten 24mm straps, or do you drop to 22?


Yes -- 44mm cases take 24mm straps. 40mm take 22mm straps, and 47mm take 26mm straps.



dange said:


> but 30 times,and still no resistance, is that normal..


Yep, perfectly normal. Two of mine have take 50 "turns" to fully wind.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Display back? Can you see both winding wheels turning? If only one - or neither - something is wrong. If both are turning, keep winding gently and it will eventually stop at fully wound. Automatics will wind forever as they eventually start to over-ride winding mechanism to keep from harming the auto-wind stuff. Sorry if that's too full of techy jargon stuff... I'm a hack.

Clair


----------



## JC73 (Apr 13, 2011)

Deucer- don't feel like the" Lone Ranger" I couldn't figure it outremoved "-" respelled it nada but stumbeled upon it from a google homage search. I went with Tat , we will see.


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

braith7 said:


> (the SuperLume is really something else - when you go from outside to a dark room it almost scares you!)
> 
> i.


Wow..That's a beautiful 127....I didn't know Jackson too had superlume......


----------



## gravl (Jun 1, 2011)

So I got one of these


----------



## gravl (Jun 1, 2011)

Got a nice leather strap for it




























that I really like but, I also like the rubber strap this watch came with
So, I ordered another watch for this strap


----------



## gravl (Jun 1, 2011)

I didn't like how shiny this one was so I Scotchbrited it


----------



## AndrewL1928 (May 13, 2011)

What kind is this??



gravl said:


> So I got one of these


----------



## gravl (Jun 1, 2011)

AndrewL1928 said:


> What kind is this??


I got that from Manbushijie 
I forget what its called, but it's on there


----------



## Deucer (Oct 7, 2007)

JC73 said:


> Deucer- don't feel like the" Lone Ranger" I couldn't figure it outremoved "-" respelled it nada but stumbeled upon it from a google homage search. I went with Tat , we will see.


I actually ended up ordering from manbushijie, and went with the parnis power reserve...1st homage type watch, I hope it works out. Playing the waiting game now.


----------



## JC73 (Apr 13, 2011)

Very nice, I like the new band. Did you pop out the glass before your case work or just steady hands?

You are making my wait from getat more and more painful. Great photos

Jason


----------



## Patman (Apr 20, 2010)

dange said:


> but 30 times,and still no resistance, is that normal..


I can get up close to 100 turns on mine (perhaps I'm not getting a full turn in), but I generally do about 50 when I put it on for the day, and maybe "top it off" at some time during the day.


----------



## Patman (Apr 20, 2010)

Slow*Jim said:


> Just buy one used. I got a titanium Getat with sapphire crystal for $85 shipped last week. It had been worn once.


Man, I wish I had thought of looking for used. In hindsight, that's about all I would change on mine - getting a titanium instead of SS case, just to save some weight.


----------



## Cristobal (Jan 25, 2007)

Question to the experts : I am thinking about buying a 40mm MM from Jackson Tse (actually they appear to be the same from Parnis, Dajiwatch, Parnis, to Wemping, etc, with slight price variations). The 40mm MM is supposed to house an automatic mouvement, is it a Myota or asian ETA ?


----------



## gravl (Jun 1, 2011)

JC73 said:


> Very nice, I like the new band. Did you pop out the glass before your case work or just steady hands?
> 
> You are making my wait from getat more and more painful. Great photos
> 
> Jason


I wasn't very careful about it as the watch was so cheap
but I ran across this tutorial if you want to do it right

Brushing Tutorial


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Help me with my first homage*

hi, i was about to order one from Getat, and was wondering if anyone with an 8" wrist can comment on the strap lenght for me? my one and only problem with all my watches is not being sure they strap is long enough to fit an 8" wrist comfortably. i dearly want one of these homages and thats my only roadblock before i order one.

also seems like there's plenty of room but not enough strap holes on some pictures? would Getat be able to add more holes toward the end, if not make a longer strap? i think maybe that would make it easier for me to wear without causing too much fuss.

planning on a pvd case with blue superlume, 47mm or larger, with a light brown or tan strap with black stitching, i think that would look great.

thanks in advance for any replies.

ps - could anyone with an 8" wrist who has ordered from Getat post some wrist shots? again, thanks very much in advance.


----------



## gravl (Jun 1, 2011)

Finally got this black MM that I ordered over a month ago


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Help me with my first homage*



BrendanSilent said:


> hi, i was about to order one from Getat, and was wondering if anyone with an 8" wrist can comment on the strap lenght for me? my one and only problem with all my watches is not being sure they strap is long enough to fit an 8" wrist comfortably. i dearly want one of these homages and thats my only roadblock before i order one.
> 
> also seems like there's plenty of room but not enough strap holes on some pictures? would Getat be able to add more holes toward the end, if not make a longer strap? i think maybe that would make it easier for me to wear without causing too much fuss.
> 
> ...


BrendanSilent,
I would say that if you're going to order a custom watch anyway, why not ask if they can give you an XL strap, too? Or, have Tat just send the watch head and get a strap coming from Panatime (great straps in lots of styles at good prices), or better yet, something totally custom like a Blueradish strap from right here on WUS. Search in this very thread to see some of his work - super clean styles and made for YOU, not some range of humans...

Clair


----------



## royy.c (Mar 4, 2011)

I am ordering a watch from Tat and wonder if it is possible to increase the water resistant from 3 ATM to at least 5 ATM or even 10?


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello, is it water resistant? I'm waiting for one and I bet is not... but yours maybe is because has no date set push button at 8.



gravl said:


> Finally got this black MM that I ordered over a month ago


----------



## Buddha Jones (Aug 18, 2010)

A Panerai Homage has to be my next purchase, just can't decide between Tat, Jackson or ManBush...


----------



## mgscheue (Mar 8, 2010)

Buddha Jones said:


> A Panerai Homage has to be my next purchase, just can't decide between Tat, Jackson or ManBush...


 I'm more than happy with my Tat. Just be prepared for a bit of a wait. Mine took a month but I was expecting that going in.


----------



## gravl (Jun 1, 2011)

Parnis Lover said:


> Hello, is it water resistant? I'm waiting for one and I bet is not... but yours maybe is because has no date set push button at 8.


I assume it is, I've showered with it and experienced no problems. I don't know if I would take it swimming but other than that I don't worry about it.


----------



## mr. e (Jun 11, 2011)

I just got a Jackson and I am very pleased with the watch. I got a 44mm titanium case, sapphire crystal, sterile sandwich dial with blue marks, blue hands with "strong lume" and the thick black strap. I think it looks great and overall I like it a lot, I do have a few minor qualms though. First, while the buckle that he sent me is a polished steel buckle and does not look great with the titanium case. Second, the blue numbers are a bit darker than they seemed to be on the website and can be somewhat difficult to see if the light is not great. The marks also have the weakest lume I have ever seen on a watch, I would never have seen it if I wasn't trying to see if they were lumed or not. Third, the edges of the case are a bit sharp, not to the point where they are going to cut me, but still noticeably sharp.

Even with the minor issues I have with it the watch is still great and I haven't taken it off since I got it (except to wind it). The strap is better than I expected after hearing everyone describe his straps (even the thick ones) in a negative light and I doubt I will even change it. I don't typically test the accuracy of my watches but this one seems to be within a minute still after about 5 days of wearing it which is well within reason.

I would definitely order from Jackson again.


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi mr. e, can you post some pictures? I also have a titanium MM and think the case is good, sharpness adds quality feeling compared to steel ones that are often somewhat coarse


----------



## mr. e (Jun 11, 2011)

Parnis Lover said:


> Hi mr. e, can you post some pictures?


Well I took a bunch of nice pictures for you with my girlfriend's camera (I don't own one) only to realize after the fact that I have absolutely no idea where she put the cable. I'll have her look when she gets home, but at the moment those pictures are trapped on her camera.


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

thank you, today arrived my new MM blue dial chrono, so I'll post some pictures too.
Regards


----------



## mr. e (Jun 11, 2011)

My new jackson:


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Absolutely MAJIKAL


----------



## nikkor (Jan 6, 2011)

mgscheue said:


> I'm more than happy with my Tat. Just be prepared for a bit of a wait. Mine took a month but I was expecting that going in.


Ok good to hear, i ordered and payed a couple of weeks ago but still havent heard anything.

i guess i just have to have patience, and play with my other watches in the meantime


----------



## chiliredlotus (May 4, 2011)

After you ordered how long did it take to get confirmation of the order and the paypal invoice. I ordered almost 3 days ago and have got nothing to say i have placed an order, makes me wonder if it even went through and I should reorder. I am fine with a long wait i just want to pay for the thing to get the process started.

Jeff



nikkor said:


> Ok good to hear, i ordered and payed a couple of weeks ago but still havent heard anything.
> 
> i guess i just have to have patience, and play with my other watches in the meantime


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

very nice, I had to return the MM chrono because of a problem in the movement, hope they'll send me back soon, I need it! When the watch is back I'll post some pictures.



mr. e said:


> My new jackson:


----------



## nsl4 (Jun 15, 2011)

chiliredlotus said:


> After you ordered how long did it take to get confirmation of the order and the paypal invoice. I ordered almost 3 days ago and have got nothing to say i have placed an order, makes me wonder if it even went through and I should reorder. I am fine with a long wait i just want to pay for the thing to get the process started.
> 
> Jeff


 I placed an order 3 weeks back and he was very quick to email me with a paypal invoice and a followup email confirming my order (read within 1 day). He was also very responsive to my request after the order when I asked for a different strap to the one I had initially ordered. I would suggest you email him to confirm. Best of luck.. Looking forward to my watch sometime soon (can't wait)!


----------



## chiliredlotus (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, I still have not received a reply. I am thinking that the email address i was using was getting kicked back on his end. I just sent a new email to him with a different address hope it works this time. 

Jeff


----------



## nsl4 (Jun 15, 2011)

chiliredlotus said:


> Thanks for the reply, I still have not received a reply. I am thinking that the email address i was using was getting kicked back on his end. I just sent a new email to him with a different address hope it works this time.
> 
> Jeff


 Did you check your junk mail folder? Best of luck with your order... Deciding what you want, ordering and waiting is all a part of the process with Tat...


----------



## chiliredlotus (May 4, 2011)

On the first account that i sent the orders with and a inquiry I didn't receive anything in any of my folders. Yesterday i sent a email with a different email account and got a conformation that it was received. Hopefully i can sort this out so i can at least give Tat some money to get this process started.


----------



## jbetts1790 (Feb 17, 2010)

Here's my newest Pam Homage, custom build by myself in "summertime" colors. Just finished it this morning 

Specs:
Jackson 44mm brushed case w/ sapphire
Getat Dial & hands - stripped, painted, and lumed by me
Swiss 6497 movement, with screws blued by me
Panatime Snake skin strap & brushed Pre-V buckle


----------



## Arcitecht (Nov 11, 2010)

Excellent! I really like the dial.

Getting excited for my own PAM homage, ordered one of the superlumes from Tat about 3 weeks ago, I'm sure it'll be coming any day now.


----------



## chiliredlotus (May 4, 2011)

chiliredlotus said:


> On the first account that i sent the orders with and a inquiry I didn't receive anything in any of my folders. Yesterday i sent a email with a different email account and got a conformation that it was received. Hopefully i can sort this out so i can at least give Tat some money to get this process started.


Finally got my reply and was able to pay for the watch. Wife wont be happy because i ordered a davidsen in the mean time so i have 2 on the way. Anyway thanks for everyones help on the order timeframe.


----------



## P. Bateman (Jul 6, 2011)

Can you share the details of the maker and the movement? This is gorgeous. I'm looking for a Radiomir homage.



KazimKenzo said:


> the real deal....
> none of the mentioned makers.
> this is custom case, most closest to the original case.
> and the best movement you can get, same was used by rolex.


----------



## brtnspn (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I am pretty new to this board but have gone through much of this Best homage thread and the earlier one as well. Please let me ask you about a few things, preferably about Getat's watches, but all other expertise is very welcome and appreciated as well 

So, a friend of mine and I have ordered 2 44mm watches from tat in late May (30th or thereabout) and the watches were delivered 2 days ago.
They appear to be fine but:

1) How long should the so called super luminova Lume last? On ours it really doesn't last look, you can almost see as it is fading. Is there an effect on it by the source of the light (sunlight or other artificial light sources) and the time it is exposed to it? I guess to some extent there is, but I would really like to hear from you!

2) We would like to order a watch (44mm as well) with the automatic movement but it comes with a solid back. I remember reading here that perhaps they cannot get it done but it can be modified in one way or another. Would any one of you please recommend us a good source for a back-up display back for such a watch? It is this watch HERE , if it helps.

Beyond these I only one last problem that is some sort of a dirt or lint on the edge of the subsecond hand and I wonder how that could be cleared, to be clean completely but this really isn't the biggest problem right now.

I am looking forward to hearing from you all,
Respectfully,
David


----------



## nsl4 (Jun 15, 2011)

brtnspn said:


> Hello everyone,
> 2) We would like to order a watch (44mm as well) with the automatic movement but it comes with a solid back. I remember reading here that perhaps they cannot get it done but it can be modified in one way or another. Would any one of you please recommend us a good source for a back-up display back for such a watch? It is this watch HERE , if it helps.


Not sure about the lume but regarding the caseback; I had asked him (via email) before I ordered to change my caseback to seethrough (i.e. display) and he agreed. Given you're (in theory at least) making somewhat of a custom watch - you can ask him to see if he will make these modifications for you before you order.

Best of luck and please post pictures...


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Getat 44mm, Superlume, Sapphire. The Isofrane cost more than the watch, LOL. [it was originally bought for a different watch which has been flipped]

BTW, this is the ONLY watch I've ever owned that I have received unsolicited compliments on in public.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

This one I bought off the forum here, and put the CF/orange strap on.


----------



## P. Bateman (Jul 6, 2011)

Do any of the homage makers make a left handed watch? I'm looking for a radiomir homage with the crown on the left, not right.

Thanks.


----------



## Hueyx18 (Apr 1, 2010)

Bateman, here are 3 listings for lefty model on getat's website:

GETAT WATCH CO. - pilot watch, marina watch, 6497 6498 movement,Custom made watch, Case set, Watch acessories

GETAT WATCH CO. - pilot watch, marina watch, 6497 6498 movement,Custom made watch, Case set, Watch acessories

GETAT WATCH CO. - pilot watch, marina watch, 6497 6498 movement,Custom made watch, Case set, Watch acessories

You can always request for a custom piece since the parts are available.


----------



## royy.c (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello,

I received the watch from Tat today and it is worth a wait. The quality of the watch is amazing and the size fit well for my wrist. However, the front glass does not look like the sapphire glass as i ordered. When i look at the front, i see lots of reflections which is not suppose to be if it is sapphire glass. Am I correct?

Is there any ways to test if it is sapphire glass or not?

Thanks.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

royy.c,
Unless the sapphire has an anti-reflective coating, you'll see refelctions in it. I think that the AR coatings are relatively uncommon, but can be had from some makers. Helenarou has some AR-coated crystals for their watches, for example. Tat and manbushiesomething may also, just have to ask. FYI, I ordered a 44mm lumi for my bro-in-law with sapphire, and i can't tell that it had the AR coating, either. It felt "slicker" than the mineral crystals, if that's something you can quantify. Also, FYI, unless an AR coating is done well, it will still show reflections, so it may not be worth it if the cost is more than $30-40. IMHO, that is.

Clair


----------



## brokenblinker (Jul 2, 2011)

My new MM came in. Its a bit busy looking, I think the second one I get will be a very plain blue sandwich dial with no complications. Anyways, here are the pics.


----------



## nsl4 (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing brokenblinker. I ordered the same model almost 5 weeks back and can't wait to get it!

Glad to see it looks good on the Nato!


----------



## brokenblinker (Jul 2, 2011)

The strap is a bit small for it, but its splitting duties between two watches, so I ordered it to the size of the smaller one. 

For reference, the one I got was sapphire crystal, and titanium case for less than 100. Great deal on these things! Its still pretty hefty with titanium, can't imagine it with steel.


----------



## nsl4 (Jun 15, 2011)

After a month of waiting I finally got a picture of my watch from Tat. Now the long wait for the postman begins...
(sellers image)


----------



## brokenblinker (Jul 2, 2011)

I really like the look of the strap on that one! It looks great - very similar to mine haha.


----------



## jbetts1790 (Feb 17, 2010)

P. Bateman said:


> Can you share the details of the maker and the movement? This is gorgeous. I'm looking for a Radiomir homage.


That's a Cortebert 616, the slightly lower version of the 618 that Rolex used in the original watches. You can find them for sale sometimes on eBay, or you can try a local antique store for pocket watches.


----------



## amartini999 (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm new to the site, but think I may have an interesting situation brewing, which may spark some "direct comparison" debate...

I was asked by my brother what I thought a great gift for the 7 members(father in law, etc) of his upcoming wedding party would be. I mentioned watches, and was given the job of finding something cool, reasonably priced, and so on. So lets cut to the chase...

I ordered, about 2 weeks ago: 
1. One Dievas 3646
2. Two PJS 3646.
3. Four 44mm 6152 superlumes from Getat.
4. Two 47mm 1950s from Getat.
5. Two 44mm 6152 superlumes from Jackson Tse.
6. Several extra cases, of all types...with bands, faces, and one skeleton movement from Silix.
7. Two vintage faces, bulky Jackson CG, and Plexis from Nightwatch.
8. One vintage Mauser strap from Micha
9. Three straps from BJStraps via timemachine.
10. Working with Blue Radish on a few custom straps to liven up the color.
I've gotten the Deivas and PJS wacthes, and await all the rest. So I'll let you all know how they compare, in the flesh, and where the value really is.


----------



## Arcitecht (Nov 11, 2010)

Ooh, sounds cool, I'd like to see all those. Great gift ideas too! Kinda hard not to like the PAM style.

Finally got a shipping notice from Tat, should be here this week, I think. Got the superlume with a black strap + an extra "sandy brown" strap.


----------



## porkdog324 (Jun 21, 2008)

Where can I sell my homages? I have 2 to sell.


----------



## AlcornStateBraves (Apr 29, 2008)

Why don't any M&M's have any water resistance? I wish I could find a place to make a custom made quality version.


----------



## brokenblinker (Jul 2, 2011)

AlcornStateBraves said:


> Why don't any M&M's have any water resistance? I wish I could find a place to make a custom made quality version.


Yeah i would kill for a 200M PAM homage.


----------



## amartini999 (Jul 16, 2011)

Gentlemen,
silix-prime offers a 50m waterproofing package for your homage watches...I think and I must add that the silix 3646 cases are very nice! the only ones you'll find with the "brevet" stamp on the crown...and interesting "vintage" kampfschwimmer engraving which is a conversation starter if there ever was one!

I'll keep everyone updated on the progress of all of the orders... and I've already ripped apart both PJS watches because there was dust under the (mineral glass) crystals! and i've added an order from timemachine for a 2533 with 3 extra dials...he's a great guy, so look at his stuff if you just can't live without an ETA movement.

And I agree W you, AlcornState, I don't want my homage "dive watch" to have 3atm water resistance, but the original 2533 and 3646 only had that, so if you need it, look into silix for the 50m workover... they have the best customer service of the group thus far.


----------



## brokenblinker (Jul 2, 2011)

The problem with the Silix watches is that they say Panerai on them...That's where I draw the line.


----------



## amartini999 (Jul 16, 2011)

ahh...I agree, but I'm wondering if the 50m fix can be done for sterile homage pieces...


----------



## AlcornStateBraves (Apr 29, 2008)

I agree. I definitely draw the line there. I would prefer a sterile dial homage.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't think there is any magic in waterproofing these watches - most of the critical parts are there - o-rings, gaskets, etc. Whether they're the right size, or sit in the proper grooves, is another issue. I've "waterproofed" one of my homages using just silicone grease on the gaskets and crown... 100m? Hardly. Dry after fishing for a week in chilly Rocky Mountain streams? Yep. Found out after the fact that the crystal would pop out with a light push, so you may need to look in to sealing the crystal more effectively, too.

It's really no different on any factory-sealed watch, you just don't have the factory doing the work for you. What's your $8500 in savings worth? ;-)

Clair


----------



## johanhej (May 1, 2011)

I really like the Jackson MM132. Just hoping the quality is ok.

Perhaps a stupid question, but will I be able to change the strap on one of those (want a NATO) by myself?


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Not 100% PAM homage, sort of a hybrid as I will be using the custom bezel on a Radiomir case.

I have a specific design in mind that will entail a custom designed dial and CP/HW modded to fit non-conventional hands.

First step was to lume the entire bezel. It was quite an ordeal to get it close to prefect, I have a couple little imperfections to fix. Once the lume has cured I'll give it a nice coat of resin to protect it.

Sorry I can't give you any more shots of other parts as I don't have them yet, but this is a work in progress.


----------



## OceanView (Jun 5, 2010)

I've just discovered this thread and have a basic question.
I'm not too familiar to the brand but do want a nice homage watch.
Specifically interested in the PAM 00090 and PAM 00250 styles.
Which watch provider has the best quality and feel to the original Panerai watches for under $300?
And how reliable are the movements?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## brokenblinker (Jul 2, 2011)

johanhej said:


> I really like the Jackson MM132. Just hoping the quality is ok.
> 
> Perhaps a stupid question, but will I be able to change the strap on one of those (want a NATO) by myself?


If you like that one, also check out the MM233.


----------



## OceanView (Jun 5, 2010)

So I've narrowed it down to two watches from Getat. The mm447750wt and mm44npo.

GETAT WATCH CO. - pilot watch, marina watch, 6497 6498 movement,Custom made watch, Case set, Watch acessories

Was wondering how good the quality and workmanship is. 
Also, I've read that some Sapphire crystals are more reflective than the standard glass. Is that true?

Again, thanks!


----------



## FreshtoJEFF (Jul 8, 2011)

Has anyone gotten a custom homage from jackson with a different color dial? I've tried contacting him but he said he only does the sandwich dials in black. Maybe I should try asking tat if he does custom spraying dials.


----------



## Renaldo5502 (Feb 20, 2011)

Here you og


----------



## Dsaat (May 6, 2011)

I just made a lume shot of my getat homage.. so why not posting? here it is:


----------



## OceanView (Jun 5, 2010)

Dsaat said:


> I just made a lume shot of my getat homage.. so why not posting? here it is:
> View attachment 481755


That Citizen looks great!
How is the quality of the workmanship?
I may get the metal band one.


----------



## Dsaat (May 6, 2011)

OceanView said:


> That Citizen looks great!
> How is the quality of the workmanship?
> I may get the metal band one.


I think we are a little bit off-topic here, but I really love the citizen. Imho it has a great build quality and finishing. You won't be disappointed. And ofcourse it's titanium, what makes the watch lightweight and strong. I really can recommend this one.

Let's get on topic again, it's al about the Panerai homages in this topic!


----------



## adinfinitum (Nov 17, 2009)

Just got my parts to build a PAM homage from Getat yesterday. Ordered on 20/7 and arrived 2/8 so pretty good timing. Odd thing is, Hong Kong post tracking still has the parcel awaiting processing in Hong Kong. 

Anyway, it's a 6497 black sandwich dial with orange "numberals" (sic). PVD 44mm sapphire case and tan strap. Will post pictures later. also building a fleiger style 45mm so will keep you updated with progress.


----------



## nls8520 (Feb 18, 2011)

Who makes a high quality Panerai Homage (prefer 44mm) with a hand winding Swiss ETA Unitas 6497. I would not mind spending 300-400 hundred for a quality piece. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Website would be helpful as well.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

What do you consider high quality? Fit & finish? Water resistance? AR coating on the crystal? Sapphire? All those things are available from a number of sources, the hardest to obtain being water resistance. All are do-able, though.

Clair


----------



## nls8520 (Feb 18, 2011)

Fit and Finish being the quality I am looking for along with an option of a hand winding Swiss ETA Unitas 6497. Who would you recommend?


----------



## brokenblinker (Jul 2, 2011)

Honestly? Custom. Buy the case and movement and take it to a watchmaker. Shouldn't be expensive.


----------



## curiousMan (Feb 9, 2011)

Please advise : I'm looking for water resistant (30 ft at least) automatic Pam homage with the superlume and ( if possible) the power reserve indicator - like MM138 from Jackson, which lacks the lume and WR. Who is making decent WR homages?


----------



## brokenblinker (Jul 2, 2011)

No one really. There are ones that look less similar that are WR, but you don't really find them from the Chinese guys. You could always get one of the Chinese ones then take it to a watch maker to insure all the gaskets etc. are good for WR. I don't trust my MM's in the water, though I've never tried.


----------



## brokenblinker (Jul 2, 2011)

Latest addition came in.


----------



## bharner (Jun 20, 2011)

brokenblinker said:


> No one really. There are ones that look less similar that are WR, but you don't really find them from the Chinese guys. You could always get one of the Chinese ones then take it to a watch maker to insure all the gaskets etc. are good for WR. I don't trust my MM's in the water, though I've never tried.


I've been poking around Getat to look and noticed that he rates some of his to 30m, which will survive a rain storm or hand washing splash.

I'd like more but for my budget 30 will have to do. Unless I sell a kidney to get a real Pan.


----------



## adinfinitum (Nov 17, 2009)

dismal failure. damaged the pin trying to put the seconds hand on. very cranky.


----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)

Just pulled the trigger on a Jackson cant believe the price £52($86) got to add delivery to that but still an amazing price, sent him a picture got an email back 20 minutes later saying yes he could do that. So hope its as nice as the ones ive seen in here.


----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)

Editing this post as it was a Jackson but now its a custom Getat ive ordered


----------



## hildagarde (May 3, 2010)

Got my first PAM homage from jackson.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

Home made, Radiomir 1936 homage,

44mm PRS-20 case with ETA UNITAS 6498-1 mvt, custom dial and hands from Getat.
BOB Marino calf strap
The sapphire crystal has AR coating underside, and the watch has 100m water resist but since I opened it it should be retested.

Happy with the result!

Cheers.


----------



## brokenblinker (Jul 2, 2011)

That's really cool! Where did you get the case from?


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

brokenblinker said:


> That's really cool! Where did you get the case from?


PRS-20 is a Precista model, from Timefactors (run by Eddie Platts).


----------



## Sethyeh (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi i'm new to this and ordered alrdy.
whats the waiting time for manbushijie?


----------



## lyxbaever (Oct 28, 2010)

the best one i own right now is this 6154 style made out of bronze. But i usually like the one i built last the best, however this one will only look better and better as it ages


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Outstanding, LBV! I understand those are exceedingly rare, especially the destro versions. Very nice! Some day, I hope to own one, too...

Clair


----------



## lyxbaever (Oct 28, 2010)

made the strap a bit darker will probably oxidice the case tomorrow


----------



## TGE (Apr 24, 2011)

lyxbaever said:


> made the strap a bit darker will probably oxidice the case tomorrow


Good god..beautiful.


----------



## Michaelb (Aug 11, 2011)

I ordered two watches from Manbushijie on the 14th. My tracking number shows they have been processed through Honk Kong. Hopefully they show up in the next couple weeks.


----------



## _Zed_ (Dec 5, 2010)

Here's my Getat.

Only upgrade was sapphire glass. Very happy with end result for the money.


----------



## regder (Jan 12, 2010)

Has anyone seen a DLC coated PAM305 homage?


----------



## FreshtoJEFF (Jul 8, 2011)

_Zed_ said:


> Here's my Getat.
> 
> Only upgrade was sapphire glass. Very happy with end result for the money.
> 
> View attachment 502995


Looks good man I had a custom made from getat should be coming sometime soon lol


----------



## szzs (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello to everyone, I need your help 
I want a watch just like this:









Do you know what components should I choose? 
And mainly where can I find these color of strap?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## brokenblinker (Jul 2, 2011)

Check out toshi straps or gunny straps. This pic from the gunny sight looks like about the right color.


----------



## bstag (Sep 3, 2011)

First of all I hate you all :> After going through this thread I have 2 custom watches on order from Tat and a skeleton 47mm and blacked out 45mm. Then I found a cheaper one on ebay for 25 bucks quartz movement to settle the urge while I wait for Tat to get the other ones done. Will post pic once I get them all in.


----------



## mr. e (Jun 11, 2011)

I have been considering picking up a radiomir homage and I noticed that they all have screw down crowns.

I am a little concerned that having to wind the watch everyday the screw down crown might present some issues or wear out the threads somewhat quickly.

Has anyone had this issue?


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

That looks like a DSN. He has very nice Matte PVD cases and great lume.



szzs said:


> Hello to everyone, I need your help
> I want a watch just like this:
> 
> View attachment 503865
> ...


----------



## TGE (Apr 24, 2011)

I enjoyed spending a few hours over the course of a week or two reading this thread from start to finish, but for anyone coming in late without that inclination, I'm posting a few pictures and some initial observations and information on my new watch and the ordering/building/shipping process.

I ordered from Getat on July 23rd. After literally hours deciding on a watch, I ended up ordering the wrong one by mistake (I wanted a sterile dial but ordered one with text on accident). I emailed Tat and he quickly replied he'd send the sterile dial version. I paid on the 24th and got confirmation quickly from Tat. I got another email August 10th saying watch had been picked up by the postman that day, and Tat provided a tracking number for the Hong Kong post. I checked it every two days or so, and finally the website updated saying my package had left Hong Kong on the 19th. It arrived in Chicago September 3rd, exactly 6 weeks to the day after I ordered the watch. No fancy packaging, just a small box with the watch securely wrapped in bubble wrap and taped up.

I got the "st44wt V : Superlume 44mm luminor style case black dial with white numberals" version in brushed steel with sapphire crystal. Strap is oxblood with beige stitching. For a little over $100 shipped, my immediate impression was just, "Wow, nice." I've tried on a lot of watches 4-5x more expensive that just look and feel a lot cheaper than this one.

Crown guard lever is nice and tight. Winds smoothly. Crystal is great and looks like it has a slight dome. Black dial is very clean and looks more expensive than it is. Case is brushed very nicely. There are some tiny spots of pitting around the lugs on both ends of the watch which I'm taking in stride considering the price, along with the fact you can't see them from anything more than a foot away or so. I tried for a close-up shot so you can see them. Lume is really really bright initially, although I haven't tested yet to see how long it lasts. However, it practically throws off enough light to do shadow puppets on the wall after you hold it in front of a light for a few seconds - awesome!

Strap is very thick and comfortable, and looks better in person than in my photos. One stich was not secured so I had two little bits of thread sticking out of both ends of the hole by a couple millimeters. I put some superglue on the tip of a pin and pushed both ends of the thread back into the hole and if it holds, that problem is now fixed. Edges of the strap are rough, which doesn't bother me, but are a little bit lighter in color ("raw" looking for lack of a better term) than I'd like so I'm considering rubbing some oil along the edges to darken them up. Someone may have a better idea than this.

Ok, now for some pics with close-ups to practice my extremely amateur photography skills! I even tried my first lume shot, which does not do proper justice.

































Here you can see the pitting I referred to.









And here is that loose stitch. A dab of glue fixed it, so long as it holds.


----------



## OceanView (Jun 5, 2010)

Watch looks great!
Thanks for taking the time to write out your experiences with Getat.
I'm sure it will help out others who are considering purchasing one from them as well.
I have not ordered my watch yet as I am having a hard time picking out which one I want.
Lots of great choices and I definitely want the sandwich dial.


----------



## cambo (Sep 8, 2011)

greg s said:


> I just received my 44m auto with sapphire glass. Brown face with tan strap. It took nearly a month to arrive but well worth the wait. I am very impressed with the quality vs. cost of this thing. It will not be my last from tat.


I've seen some of the watches say "sandwich" dial, but from the pictures, it doesn't look like a sandwich dial. Was that how yours was described when you purchased it?


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

cambo said:


> I've seen some of the watches say "sandwich" dial, but from the pictures, it doesn't look like a sandwich dial. Was that how yours was described when you purchased it?


That's definitely a "Sausage" dial


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

If you can live with a sterile dial, the PRS-20 from Time factors is affordable with a Swiss Unitas 6497 movement. Its not in the same league as a Panerai but its a great homage watch. Eddie Platts is knowledgeable, reliable and a good guy to deal with. Just check site under the Precista page - quite a few models to choose from there!


----------



## cambo (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello, 

I've been looking at getat's website and getting ideas on what I want. I have a question though, Would you guys recommend a hand-wound movement vs. the automatics that getat offers? Anybody have both and care to chime in? Thanks!


----------



## cambo (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello, 

I've been looking at getat's website and getting ideas on what I want. I have a question though, Would you guys recommend a hand-wound movement vs. the automatics that getat offers? Anybody have both and care to chime in? Thanks!

-Brian


----------



## brokenblinker (Jul 2, 2011)

cambo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I've been looking at getat's website and getting ideas on what I want. I have a question though, Would you guys recommend a hand-wound movement vs. the automatics that getat offers? Anybody have both and care to chime in? Thanks!
> 
> -Brian


I have both handwinding movements and automatic (actually sold it) from manbushiji. I personally liked the hand winding more because the case is a noticeably thinner thickness. Also, if you have an exhibition back, I think the movement is prettier.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Agree on the handwind. In my experience also a little more reliable that the Chinese auto's.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

I decided I wanted to come up with a new PAM homage so I've been working with my Brother in Law to come up with a new dial. I have a few more custom designs coming, but to start off I will be making a few of these for myself.

*Uomo Rana - "Frogman"* (very loosely translated)

Gauging interest in these dials for the community. I have no pricing info as if yet, but they will be plexi and require the standard sanding to get the thickness correct. Various sizes will be available. I'm inquiring about different colour of painting options. The following are mock ups to give you an idea of what they can look like. I may also offer sanding/luming services for those that don't want to do it on their own.


----------



## adinfinitum (Nov 17, 2009)

Finally,

After bending one set of hands, losing another, bending the seconds pinion on my first movement and breaking a case-clamp...

This time I got it right. It all went together beautifully and I'm very happy with this result. It includes parts from both Helenarou and Getat as one had the better movement while another had a better case etc...

I've been keeping a record of the timings against the DNS servers and so far it runs... and I kid you not, less than + 1 second per day.

Nothing particularly original here for my first attempt, my next will be a little different with unique, sterile dial and original hands. But for now, some pics.


----------



## adinfinitum (Nov 17, 2009)

After some dismal failures, I finally managed to finish my first DIY project. I bent on set of hands, lost another when they flew across the room. I bent the seconds pinion on one movement and broke the case clamps. But, in the spirit of stubborness I tried again and this all went together perfectly. Some parts are Getat and others from Helenarou. Both were a pleasure to deal with and I will be building some more later with their parts again.

Anyway, this is not anything original, I didn't want to get too crazy with my first but I do want to build something more unique and less, well, hommagey (for want of a better word).

Anyway, some pics for you.


----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)

TGE really nice looking watch and review there, im still waiting for mine from Getat paid almost 3 weeks ago got the confirmation but still not sent out so hoping it will be soon willpost picks as soon as it arrives.


----------



## OceanView (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks Great!
I want to build my own as well but am not sure if the skill required is something I can learn from tinkering without messing it up.

Now that you have some experience with it would you recommend it or is it too time consuming and costly?


----------



## cambo (Sep 8, 2011)

I just ordered this one from GETAT. Hopefully it won't take too long. 







How are GETAT's straps? I asked for a sandy brown with black stitching, hopefully he has everything in stock and ready to build.

One quick question though, Does the strap that he includes match the finish on the case? (polished, brushed, titanium, PVD)


----------



## Patman (Apr 20, 2010)

The straps are solid - nice thick leather, and mine has held up very well. The buckle matches on mine, but I got a brushed case. You may want to email him about that.


----------



## jetlau3 (Jun 20, 2011)

I got a polished case and the buckle matches. The strap is solid. No worries with Getat


----------



## StevenY (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm considering to order a tat homage, I really want one with a date display but then I don't like the fact that the only 44mm one that has one is with a brown dial.
This is the one I want
http://www.siswatch727.com/showroom...717806671017346&productId=1292958631125008200
But I like this for the date, but the face is brown.
http://www.siswatch727.com/showroom...717806671017346&productId=1240687880218035697

Is it possible to request for a black face rather than a brown face?


----------



## StevenY (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm considering to order a tat homage, I really want one with a date display but then I don't like the fact that the only 44mm one that has one is with a brown dial.
This is the one I want
http://www.siswatch727.com/showroom...717806671017346&productId=1292958631125008200
But I like this for the date, but the face is brown.
http://www.siswatch727.com/showroom...717806671017346&productId=1240687880218035697

Is it possible to request for a black face rather than a brown face?


----------



## Lox (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi, 
Just wanted to show my new homage watch. 
PVD, Sterile dial.

It's been getting a lot of attention at meetings, events and around town!

Regards Lasse


----------



## OceanView (Jun 5, 2010)

Great Combo!
Is this the Ox Blood Strap from Getat?


----------



## GipsyKing (May 25, 2011)

Beautiful Combo, Looks Fantastic!


----------



## Shawny (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice piece.
Anyone know where to get guilloche dial for Unitas 6498 movement?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm a homage virgin, but I found this forum and am in love with some of the creations I see ) I'm looking to buy a getat as it seems to be the most popular producer. I like the look of the automatics but I see a lot of watches here seem to be the hand wound version, is there a preference in quality, is the automatic reliable? I am also torn between a black pvd style case and the titanium, I have scoured this forum and found a lot of black cases but also odd comments that the surface scratches easily, the watch would be worn daily so would I find the coating short lived? 
I know these are probably newbie questions but I've got to start somewhere, can anyone recomend strap suppliers that will ship to the UK without costing me more than the actual watch, i've seen some lovely straps but at over a $100 it seems a bit insane considering the cost of the watch. 
I look forward to hearing your responses, 
Martin.


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

greg s said:


> No exhibition back. It is just the standard tan strap. I would like to order another from him and see if he will do the exhibition back with superlume in one of the auto power reserves.


What are your thoughts on the automatic does it seem reliable?


----------



## ferrarista (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice dials blueradish. yeah uomo rana is way of calling a diver from la marina militare. The proper term would be sommozzatore or subacqueo.

really love the finish of your cases.



blueradish said:


> I decided I wanted to come up with a new PAM homage so I've been working with my Brother in Law to come up with a new dial. I have a few more custom designs coming, but to start off I will be making a few of these for myself.
> 
> *Uomo Rana - "Frogman"* (very loosely translated)
> 
> Gauging interest in these dials for the community. I have no pricing info as if yet, but they will be plexi and require the standard sanding to get the thickness correct. Various sizes will be available. I'm inquiring about different colour of painting options. The following are mock ups to give you an idea of what they can look like. I may also offer sanding/luming services for those that don't want to do it on their own.


----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)

Got a question for the guys that have bought of getat in the past. I paid him 5 weeks ago and ive still not heard anything from him sent him a couple of mails no response do I carry on waiting ? or get a refund ? its just im really starting to get frustrated now I dont mind waiting its just the not hearing anything.


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

blueradish said:


> Great idea, I agree there were a lot of "how do I contact" posts. This should be good.
> 
> I also would like to stress to everyone not to delete your pix from your host websites. Nothing worse than a great picture that ends up irrelevant in this great thread.
> 
> Here are some homages I done up, some in my personal collection, some sold.


Where can I get the grey strap from ??? i'm getting a getat titanium soon and i've seen one with a grey strap similar to that (pigskin I think)


----------



## It's Charlie (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi! I'm 13 years old, and I really love the look of the Panerai Luminor GMT. But, obviously I can't afford one, so could anybody help me find a look-a-like automatic for under $100.00? 


Thanks,
Charlie


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

artus said:


> Got a question for the guys that have bought of getat in the past. I paid him 5 weeks ago and ive still not heard anything from him sent him a couple of mails no response do I carry on waiting ? or get a refund ? its just im really starting to get frustrated now I dont mind waiting its just the not hearing anything.


Hi there, I'm in Swansea, and I sent payment two days ago to getat, I've had pretty quick email responses from him so far. I get the impression that there's a wait for building but once sent it comes at a normal pace, I paid a bit extra for the quicker mail option. I'v read people have waited four, five, six weeks or more in some cases, but I think everyone has said it's worth the wait. I was cautious about ordering in the first place but there is a lot of positive info and comments on this forum and the fact getat got back to me so quickly after my enquiry gives me a bit more confidence. 
I'm just going to sit tight and forget about it for a month or so and see what happens, I've asked for a photo by email when it's built as i've seen him do this for others, whether that'll happen i don't know.

Good luck, what did you order by the way ?


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

It's Charlie said:


> Hi! I'm 13 years old, and I really love the look of the Panerai Luminor GMT. But, obviously I can't afford one, so could anybody help me find a look-a-like automatic for under $100.00?
> 
> Thanks,
> Charlie


Hi, Charlie,
Are you looking at the 44mm case or the 47mm case? There are a couple different styles of GMT out there, and probably different sources for them. Have you got a specific model number from the original or a pic of what you like?

Clair


----------



## StevenY (Mar 23, 2011)

Ordered an mm44wt from getat earlier this week. I was thinking that down the road I may want to use a steel band sometimes and was wondering where I can find a cheap aftermarket one that looks like the one from a Panerai. Here is a picture.


----------



## Shawny (Sep 4, 2011)

That is nice. Where to get the military green dial?


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

StevenY said:


> Ordered an mm44wt from getat earlier this week. I was thinking that down the road I may want to use a steel band sometimes and was wondering where I can find a cheap aftermarket one that looks like the one from a Panerai. Here is a picture.


StevenY,
That bracelet, and one that looks more like the current version, are both available on ePay or other internet sources. I think even Getat may sell one, but you'd have to ask as I'm not sure. Jackson does. IIRC, cost is in the $50-75 range, but it's a pretty nice bracelet and looks "right" on a Luminor homage.

Clair


----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)

I ordered something along the lines of this 

not my photo


----------



## StevenY (Mar 23, 2011)

TicTocTach said:


> StevenY,
> That bracelet, and one that looks more like the current version, are both available on ePay or other internet sources. I think even Getat may sell one, but you'd have to ask as I'm not sure. Jackson does. IIRC, cost is in the $50-75 range, but it's a pretty nice bracelet and looks "right" on a Luminor homage.
> 
> Clair


Thank you!


----------



## FreshtoJEFF (Jul 8, 2011)

Just got my custom watch from Getat and must say I am real impressed with the quality of the watch. This is my first homage so I wasn't sure what to expect but knew exactly how I wanted it. Tat was very helpful and answered emails quickly. I decided to get a blue with black hands on a brown strap and couldn't be happier with how it looked. I would definitely recommend him to anyone looking for any custom work. Here are some pics


----------



## OceanView (Jun 5, 2010)

Great looking watch!
What kind of strap is that?
Did you get it from Getat?


----------



## FreshtoJEFF (Jul 8, 2011)

OceanView said:


> Great looking watch!
> What kind of strap is that?
> Did you get it from Getat?


Yes its a Getat watch and its just the standard brown leather strap. Glad you like it.


----------



## StevenY (Mar 23, 2011)

FreshtoJEFF said:


> Yes its a Getat watch and its just the standard brown leather strap. Glad you like it.


Nice watch! I'm anxiously waiting for mine, the lack of update makes me even want it even more.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Re: Best Panerai Homage? (Part 2) Got a question for the guys that have bought of getat in the past. I paid him 5 weeks ago and ive still not heard anything from him sent him a couple of mails no response do I carry on waiting ? or get a refund ? its just im really starting to get frustrated now I dont mind waiting its just the not hearing anything.​
Hi
I've ordered from Getat previously & received the watch in about 4 weeks[this is the total time from placing the order to having it delivered]..the watch is outstanding,so I ordered 2 more on 28.8.11..got an email 9.9.11 stating they had been collected by the postman.Unfortunately,as of today,the watches have not arrived & the tracking numbers do nothing on the Hong Kong post office website.
I contacted Getat & he has refunded the money in full,without question.As for the watches,either Hong Kong post is very slow[not something I've had a problem with in the past] or possibly customs in the UK have impounded the watches for copyright breach.Regrettably the waiting & not knowing what has happened has spoiled my experience with Getat.Maybe they could still turn up but I'm not hopeful as I've bought watches/random stuff from HK,Singapore etc in the past & it's never taken 3 weeks for delivery.
To continue the homage experiment I've ordered from Jackson Tse.
I hope your watch does arrive & you have the positive experience I had with my first Getat purchase.The watch i did receive is simply amazing for the money.Good luck


----------



## vollov (Dec 3, 2007)

Same problem for me. I placed an order a month ago and Getat's replies were slow but still forthcoming until a week ago where it seemed to have fallen apart. I asked for an update as he was due to deliver the watches by the 29th. His reply back to me was that he had sent it for shipping...but didn't provide the pictures I had asked for. Tracking number doesn't work at all and, as of today, no response from him and no watches. 

As I paid with Paypal...I guess worst case scenario is to address it via them but I'll give him another week I guess.


----------



## m4r10 (Aug 19, 2009)

vollov said:


> Same problem for me. I placed an order a month ago and Getat's replies were slow but still forthcoming until a week ago where it seemed to have fallen apart. I asked for an update as he was due to deliver the watches by the 29th. His reply back to me was that he had sent it for shipping...but didn't provide the pictures I had asked for. Tracking number doesn't work at all and, as of today, no response from him and no watches.
> 
> As I paid with Paypal...I guess worst case scenario is to address it via them but I'll give him another week I guess.


This thread is full of posts saying that Tat is slow in replying the emails because of the amount of watches he has to build. I don't know what's the rush! If everybody would let him do what he knows best, than I recon the watches will arrive quicker. As it was said before, it will take some time for the watch to arrive, so be patient or you should've pay for registered post.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

I can relate to this, I think I would get a bit worried too if I had to wait so long without hearing anything (that's the worst part).

On the other hand m4r10 maybe has a point too.
This is probably a small business where the same guy that has to answer the mails is also involved in the production process and the shipping and so on.
So that kind of explains it maybe. The delay may occur during production and not during shipping.

I have become interested in these watches myself and after having read some of these posts (well not all 697 of them) I would like to ask you guys this:
*Has anybody ever ordered a watch from this company, paid for it, and never ever received it?
*
And I don't mean if you asked for a refund after waiting six weeks without hearing from them.
But if you ordered, paid, waited, and really never received your watch at all..

(because if that happens regularly then I might have to look elsewhere)


----------



## m4r10 (Aug 19, 2009)

As far as I can remember from this thread and the first one, nobody reported a missing watch. I can see the customs holding a watch as they're seen as replica watches, but apart from that and the long wait, you should receive your watch.


----------



## vollov (Dec 3, 2007)

m4r10 said:


> This thread is full of posts saying that Tat is slow in replying the emails because of the amount of watches he has to build. I don't know what's the rush! If everybody would let him do what he knows best, than I recon the watches will arrive quicker. As it was said before, it will take some time for the watch to arrive, so be patient or you should've pay for registered post.


I did get registered post...hence the tracking number? And the question we have is that the numbers don't work and communication is slow. It's been 4 weeks and is supposed to have shipped. Perhaps instead of saying there isn't a problem, as you seem to be implying, it's prudent for us to query if this should be the norm?

I ordered knowing the delays so I told Getat that I'm not rushing him...but still...I'm in Singapore. Even without registered mail, things get from Hong Kong to Singapore within 5 days mate.

I'm willing to wait a tad longer but Getat should be upfront in communicating delays and such.


----------



## m4r10 (Aug 19, 2009)

Before coming out with all guns blazing, you should've read his feedback on this thread. While he's slow in answering emails, his watches are top notch (for the price). AFAIK, he's a one man show, so he's got a lot on his hands. Regarding the tracking number, it's not his fault that the chinese post doesn't update the location of the parcel.

You could've asked in the first instance if the delay is normal instead of saying that you might get paypal involved to recuperate the money. So to answer the question, yes, it's normal to wait some time for your watch to be build and some more time to get it to your door. Patience is the key here!


----------



## ninjaspur (Aug 11, 2011)

got to say I do feel for the guys concerned. After reading this thread I was prepared to wait. I ordered my watch 18th August, paid 22nd. I only sent emails last week politely asking if he could give an estimate for dispatch, and no reply.

If I got a reply saying "in progress but very busy estimate is another 8 weeks" I would relax but radio silence is worrying especially when others are reporting quicker turn around times. 

Its painful waiting for something you are excited about


----------



## vollov (Dec 3, 2007)

m4r10 said:


> Before coming out with all guns blazing, you should've read his feedback on this thread. While he's slow in answering emails, his watches are top notch (for the price). AFAIK, he's a one man show, so he's got a lot on his hands. Regarding the tracking number, it's not his fault that the chinese post doesn't update the location of the parcel.
> 
> You could've asked in the first instance if the delay is normal instead of saying that you might get paypal involved to recuperate the money. So to answer the question, yes, it's normal to wait some time for your watch to be build and some more time to get it to your door. Patience is the key here!


wow...you are really getting involved here in defending Getat, huh? Perhaps you didn't get the point of my post, or of the comments from the previous posters...but the issue here isn't the "slow answers", or "his watches are top notch", or "one man show", or what not...it's more like it isn't showing despite what's been communicated so far! We know he's slow...we know he takes time to build and to ship...but dude...if he's already given us a tracking number, he's finished "building"...and if the tracking number isn't working, isn't it fair to ask what gives?

Why did I mention Paypal as a source of resolution? if Getat hasn't been answering for a week after asking him what's up with the tracking number...how do you expect me to resolve it when there's no response?

chill...like I said I'm going to give him another week...as a FYI...I'm only 4 hours as the crow flies from HK...not all the way in Dublin...and I don't have crazy custom officers to deal with....if I can get stuff shipped here all the way from Canada or Germany in 4 days...I think I have a reason to be worried when my registered/EMS/speedpost/whatever-the-most-expensive-shipping-Getat-provides isn't tallying up...

As a FYI, my package was EMS...and EMS is good at tracking receipt of package, not just delivery. Right now, the number doesn't even show up at source...maybe you don't understand how it works, but if he provided me with a number, it's in the system and it will show. Do you think the postal service in HK operates off the back of a van or something? If the system doesn't reflect the number...just what number has he really given? Aren't you curious?

Please don't feel obliged to defend Getat...it is what it is...I'm sharing my story...as are others...I took the risk when i ordered well aware this might happen...I intend to keep my options open to resolve this if it doesn't pan out...I have no doubt that IF the watches (notice I used the plural term) arrives, it will be good...when or if it arrives.

And please...stop making the assumption that I or the others who have commented do not know how to read about his feedback or the comments about him...it's quite presumptuous of you to "explain" the "ten commandments of ordering from Getat" to us...


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi guys! I'm looking to order an homage from Getat and was wondering if you guys had any feedback on the combo of parts that most closely matches the real deal? For example - from what I could tell the real ones have either a polished case with brushed crown guard or the whole thing is titanium (which looks brushed to me). I like the contrast of the polished case and brushed guard but it didn't look like Getat offered that? Also, I want a model that has the seconds in the 9 position, but which dial is the most accurate? Finally, is the sapphire option worth it? The watch is so cheap that it seems like it wouldn't be necessary, but is the sapphire more clear? In other words, I don't care so much about scratch resistance but will the sapphire actually look better than the mineral glass?

Thanks!


----------



## SonOfThor (Aug 21, 2011)

I just happened to come back to this thread tonight and see others are in the same situation as I am. I got my tracking number on Sept 9th and it still hasn't showed any updates at all. It says number not recognized or something like that. I did contact Tat last week and he replied saying that was not normal and he would check into it for me. No word back though since then. BTW I paid extra for EMS also.


----------



## m4r10 (Aug 19, 2009)

It seems to me you think I'm in any way connected to Tat and I feel obliged to defend him. No way! I was in the same situation as you are at the moment and knew exactly what to expect in terms of delivery time and also tracking number not working outside China. But not for even a moment I thought of asking for a refund from him. And I know very well how long parcels from different corners of this globe arrive here in Ireland as you're not the only one with this experience and usually they arrive very late from HK/China.

I only wanted to let you know what to expect in terms of delivery time and not to get into a debate of sorts. As far as I'm concerned, this is the end of this conversation from my part. Good luck and enjoy your watches (plural term) when they arrive.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

I think it's very important to share information with fellow watch enthusiasts.For myself,I haven't bombarded Getat with emails as I know he can get very busy but [& I'm with Vollov et al here] when I'm told the watch has been posted & it doesn't arrive then I'll share that so that other members are aware that there are difficulties & a potentially serious problem.
Subsequent to my earlier post in this thread[page 35] other members have now indicated that they haven't received their purchases despite being given tracking numbers etc.I consider that information to be important to prospective Getat buyers.
As an experienced international buyer it is quite certainly the case that an item of airmail does not take 4 or 5 weeks to arrive in the UK from Hong Kong,7 to 10 days is normal so something is amiss & it doesn't appear to be an isolated case from the posts on this thread on pages 35 & 36.
Personally it's disappointing as I have received a watch from Getat about 6 weeks ago[delivered in 7 days from date of posting] & the watch is superb at the price point.
I hope this thread stays active on this & other Getat issues as the information here is very valuable & when things go well his watches really are quite special.
Good luck to all owners,buyers & those still waiting...


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

It's always good to share these experiences (good and bad ones) |>
I am definitely not going to make a Getat purchase at this moment.
With so many unhappy customers at the moment I feel it's better to wait until their/his problems are dealt with and everything is normal again.
Hopefully things pick up soon for Getat.
I can wait a while.


----------



## kobefans (Aug 10, 2011)

Newly acquired via ebay, fast shipping ( around 2 weeks or so in total), nicely wrapped package, keeps excellent time! The leather strap is decent, movement is hand-wind Chinese movement ! can't complaint!


----------



## StevenY (Mar 23, 2011)

kobefans said:


> Newly acquired via ebay, fast shipping ( around 2 weeks or so in total), nicely wrapped package, keeps excellent time! The leather strap is decent, movement is hand-wind Chinese movement ! can't complaint!


What do you search for on ebay to find these?


----------



## kobefans (Aug 10, 2011)

Unber the saller name *triconstore! *


----------



## vollov (Dec 3, 2007)

a few chaser emails spaced 3 days apart has resulted in zero replies for the past 1.5 weeks...has anybody received any replies back from him?


----------



## rhp10 (Dec 29, 2009)

vollov said:


> a few chaser emails spaced 3 days apart has resulted in zero replies for the past 1.5 weeks...has anybody received any replies back from him?


I am still waiting for my payment invoice email from him from last week. I asked if he could give me a different color face and no reply for a week so I guess no one is getting email replies?


----------



## StevenY (Mar 23, 2011)

vollov said:


> a few chaser emails spaced 3 days apart has resulted in zero replies for the past 1.5 weeks...has anybody received any replies back from him?


I have emailed him about changing the band I originally ordered about 1 week ago and no reply for me either. I mean I purchased from tat knowing that I'd have to be patient but lack of reply really agitates me.


----------



## kobefans (Aug 10, 2011)

Just so you guys know, starting October 1st, it is the beginning of 7 days long Chinese National holidays. So i guess most ppl in China should be off. just a heads up


----------



## vollov (Dec 3, 2007)

kobefans said:


> Just so you guys know, starting October 1st, it is the beginning of 7 days long Chinese National holidays. So i guess most ppl in China should be off. just a heads up


Hmmm...while that's the case in China I'm not so sure that applies in Hong Kong, even though they have been "returned" back to China.

Hopefully, that's the reason and we should be getting replies come Friday.

For those guys with the question on invoices, Tat took 3 days to contact me to pay...


----------



## ninjaspur (Aug 11, 2011)

Just to reassure people I got reply on Monday just gone with a tracking number.


----------



## StevenY (Mar 23, 2011)

ninjaspur said:


> Just to reassure people I got reply on Monday just gone with a tracking number.


I got replies for my questions, too!


----------



## vollov (Dec 3, 2007)

StevenY said:


> I got replies for my questions, too!


i've finally got a reply as well...at least he's not disappeared...whew...


----------



## StevenY (Mar 23, 2011)

vollov said:


> i've finally got a reply as well...at least he's not disappeared...whew...


Yeah, I guess he was on vacation then. Now I hope I can get my watch soon but I've only ordered it about two weeks ago.


----------



## ninjaspur (Aug 11, 2011)

Mime arrived on Friday , after shipping Monday very well packaged and very pleased with the watch. Its on for the weekend.


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

I've been a recent lurker on this forum and gotta say it is awesome and has "re-sparked" a long dormant passion for time pieces that I inherited from my pop who gave me my first Rolex. Initially, I was looking for a good submariner homage (and ended up getting an Orient 2ER, which I am happy with for the price, although, the only one I could find was the 4D), but then I found this thread and now I am eager to get a Pan homage. Hard to decide between the Getat and Jackson. I've combed through most of this thread and am still a bit confused as to how they compare as far as build quality (everyone seems to simply refer to the fact that Getat provides better straps). Does anyone have/had both and can offer a comparison of the build quality of each? Sorry if someone already did and I missed it.


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

So I know the actual build and shipping phases with Getat can take longer than we'd like... but what about just getting a paypal invoice in the first place? I placed an order on his site 3 days ago and immediately got the order confirmation from his system, but still have not received anything from paypal and thus have not paid. Is this delay normal as well? I emailed Getat about 36 hours ago mentioning this but haven't gotten a response to that either.


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

I got a response from him pretty much straight after the order then a paypal invoice within a few hours. Now all paid up and waiting. that was 17 days ago, so i may have anything from a few days to a few weeks still to wait, I am feeling reassured from what i've read here and on other forums that it will be worth the wait.


----------



## Kazappin (Sep 20, 2011)

I recieved a tracking number from tat about 9 days ago and it still isn't showing up at all on the HK site... is this an invalid number or are they just incredibly glitchy/slow about the updating process?


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

Wait... I'm a bit confuzzled. I just placed an order with getat and chose paypal, but it never led me to the paypal login. I did get an order confirmation email, however. Am I going to get a follow-up that will tell me where to send the payment, etc?

Also, for you USA folks, did you ever experience hangups with customs? Any problems of any kind?


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

3ther said:


> Wait... I'm a bit confuzzled. I just placed an order with getat and chose paypal, but it never led me to the paypal login. I did get an order confirmation email, however. Am I going to get a follow-up that will tell me where to send the payment, etc?
> 
> Also, for you USA folks, did you ever experience hangups with customs? Any problems of any kind?


That's what I was talking about, I'm in the same boat. I placed the order Friday and got the email from GETAT, but as of tonight still haven't gotten anything from paypal to actually pay for the thing. Kinda sucks because I'm guessing the order isn't really active in his system until you pay for it so this just prolongs the whole deal.


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

you should get an additional email from paypal saying getat is requesting payment.


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

In how long? Should I email him again?


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

I got the payapl one within a few hours, i've emailed him since for an estimated shipment date ( two weeks after the order) and not had any reply, but I get the feeling that he has a lot of orders to fullfill and there are always comments on the length of time it takes him to ship, some people get a photo of their watch before it ships, others get an email with a tracking number, I paid extra for the shipping so I'm hoping it will come sooner but if it is indeed a "one man band" operation then I can understand (to a point) he needs to be building watches not answering emails. On the other hand the good customer relations and communications seems inconsistant, you get emails when you order and then after you pay you don't here anything, I can see why people are cautious and get worried as the weeks go by, BUT from what I have read across the internet his positives far outway any negatives. So i'm optomistic )


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

Optimism is key here, methinks. I still haven't gotten my paypal invoice from him, but hopefully it comes soon. Hell, even if I get it before Christmas, I'll be happy. I can deal with delayed gratification.

I got a 44mm PVD MM with superlume, brown strap with white stitching (that 75/115 option?). I'm so excited. I never used to like Panerais, but I've come around to their shape, as it's super unique. But I digress...


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

ghostryder said:


> I've been a recent lurker on this forum and gotta say it is awesome and has "re-sparked" a long dormant passion for time pieces that I inherited from my pop who gave me my first Rolex. Initially, I was looking for a good submariner homage (and ended up getting an Orient 2ER, which I am happy with for the price, although, the only one I could find was the 4D), but then I found this thread and now I am eager to get a Pan homage. Hard to decide between the Getat and Jackson. I've combed through most of this thread and am still a bit confused as to how they compare as far as build quality (everyone seems to simply refer to the fact that Getat provides better straps). Does anyone have/had both and can offer a comparison of the build quality of each? Sorry if someone already did and I missed it.


I've just taken delivery of a Jackson & own a Getat,both are 44mm homages.The Getat seems to have the deeper sandwich dial & is flawless.The Jackson is remarkably nice for the price paid[£48 gbp for the Jackson V £75gbp for the Getat] & the case,crown etc are exactly the same,as is the movement but the orange lume disc underneath the dial is not completely evenly applied on the Jackson,which I believe is not uncommon on his watches.The Getat keeps superb time[gains 10 seconds a day] but I have not timed the Jackson yet.

The straps that come as standard on both are quite good for the money,as are the 24mm buckles.Again very good value imho & I should also say that the standard Getat strap[not an upgraded addition] is not better than the Jackson.

The 6497 clone movements are identical apart from the regulator on the Getat,which has a swan-neck attached[not requested when purchased,just there as standard it seems].As stated,time keeping from these movements is good.

The Getat is abrushed steel case,very nicely done.The Jackson is PVD,again very nicely done,even & consistent across the case & crown guard.
The Getat has a sapphire crystal upgrade,the Jackson is mineral & seems to be less reflective of ambient light.Both are excellent.

In conclusion,both are excellent watches.I've owned the Getat for a couple of months & it's been great.I'll see how the Jackson performs & anything major to note I'll post for those interested.It's possible to say the Getat is of better quality by looking at it but it's half as much again as the Jackson in terms of purchase price.Neither can hold a candle to a Panerai [I'm lucky enough to own a C Series Luminor Marina] but they are really outstanding for the money.

Finally,delivery issues;The Jackson arrived in 13 days in total from ordering & 6 days after posting from Hong Kong.It came very well wrapped in bubble wrap but there was no box.Getat has some issues,both in terms of waiting time & delivery.I have ordered 3 watches from Getat but only the first one ever arrived,the second two disappeared & Getat refunded the money immediately.I suspect,but cannot prove,that something went wrong at the point of shipping,at the post office & I assume the watches have been taken by a postal worker.I assume this based on the fact that the tracking numbers were never updated or provided any info at all & also I don't think Getat is in the business of taking money without sending the goods & finally because I've been buying internationally for many years & this is the first problem I've had[Please see my previous posts here on this issue of non-delivery,page 35 etc] but others reported problems on the same specific date of posting ;Sept 9th.
Best wishes to all you enthusiasts!


----------



## StevenY (Mar 23, 2011)

3ther said:


> Optimism is key here, methinks. I still haven't gotten my paypal invoice from him, but hopefully it comes soon. Hell, even if I get it before Christmas, I'll be happy. I can deal with delayed gratification.
> 
> I got a 44mm PVD MM with superlume, brown strap with white stitching (that 75/115 option?). I'm so excited. I never used to like Panerais, but I've come around to their shape, as it's super unique. But I digress...


I doubt you'd have to wait that long! I ordered mine on 9/22 and I just got an email today saying that it was shipped. I think you should try contacting him again. When I ordered mine, I got the paypal invoice within 2 hours of receiving the order confirmation.


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

Yea, I'll shoot him an email and see what's shakin'. It's about 3am there now, but just so he has something to go with. I'm sure he'd like to see a "may I pay you?" email rather than a "where's my watch" email. hah. Hopefully it'll come soon enough


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

I actually got 3 back to back emails from Tat today. Must have caught him while he was in front of his computer. Still no paypal invoice but at least I know he knows I exist.

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm in the same boat. He replied to me and said he'd send an invoice, but still no invoice five hours later. At least we exist! The more I wait, the more the excitement builds. 

edit: speak of the devil; no sooner did i post this, I received a paypal invoice. All is right in the world, folks


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

Me too, he's on a roll!


----------



## OceanView (Jun 5, 2010)

Good that he is responding.
I wonder if he monitors this thread.


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

serge70 said:


> I've just taken delivery of a Jackson & own a Getat,both are 44mm homages.The Getat seems to have the deeper sandwich dial & is flawless.The Jackson is remarkably nice for the price paid[£48 gbp for the Jackson V £75gbp for the Getat] & the case,crown etc are exactly the same,as is the movement but the orange lume disc underneath the dial is not completely evenly applied on the Jackson,which I believe is not uncommon on his watches.The Getat keeps superb time[gains 10 seconds a day] but I have not timed the Jackson yet.
> 
> The straps that come as standard on both are quite good for the money,as are the 24mm buckles.Again very good value imho & I should also say that the standard Getat strap[not an upgraded addition] is not better than the Jackson.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comparison between Getat and Jackson. Having read the many recent posts about the waiting time for Getat homages (but before reading your reply to my post), I decided to go with a Jackson . . . as a first taste. Now I feel I have some comfort regarding QC in my choice of the Jackson, but if I ever get the itch for another, at least I'll have the Jackson to tide me over if I decide to endure the long wait for a Getat. Placed my Jackson order a few days ago, so hopefully I get it in the next few weeks!


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

ghostryder said:


> Thanks for your comparison between Getat and Jackson. Having read the many recent posts about the waiting time for Getat homages (but before reading your reply to my post), I decided to go with a Jackson . . . as a first taste. Now I feel I have some comfort regarding QC in my choice of the Jackson, but if I ever get the itch for another, at least I'll have the Jackson to tide me over if I decide to endure the long wait for a Getat. Placed my Jackson order a few days ago, so hopefully I get it in the next few weeks!


Thats a good choice.Now I've been wearing the Jackson for a bit I've timed it & it's keeping very good time,hasn't gained or lost in a 12 hour period.The more I wear it the more I think it offers just remarkable value for money & I'm very very glad I ordered from him.I shall be ordering at least one more watch from him very soon.
I hope you enjoy yours just as much.


----------



## mistersimon77 (Jun 7, 2011)

I just could not wait that long so ended up finding a pre-loved one from other forum... Brushed superlume w/ brown strap. 
btw...

What is the 75/115? Can someone educate me on this?
I am considering getting another in PVD if I like this one when I see it...
and... is it even possible to ask Tat to have it totally customized - like different hand color, etc??? Do I just e-mail this guy or what?
It is a bit daunting to order directly from him after reading this thread.


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

serge70 said:


> Thats a good choice.Now I've been wearing the Jackson for a bit I've timed it & it's keeping very good time,hasn't gained or lost in a 12 hour period.The more I wear it the more I think it offers just remarkable value for money & I'm very very glad I ordered from him.I shall be ordering at least one more watch from him very soon.
> I hope you enjoy yours just as much.


Glad to hear and that makes me more eager to receive my Jackson. Any pics posted of your homages?


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

I just got an email from Tat saying my new watch would be shipped tomorrow, which is exactly three weeks from when I sent the payment. not sure how long EMS shipping will take to the UK, will keep you posted.


----------



## StevenY (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey guys. I'm trying to track my watch through hong kong post but every time I put it in and press enter, I get back a page with nothing and all it says is other. So I'm wondering if you guys see the same as I do, it's been about two days since I got the tracking number.


----------



## vollov (Dec 3, 2007)

StevenY said:


> Hey guys. I'm trying to track my watch through hong kong post but every time I put it in and press enter, I get back a page with nothing and all it says is other. So I'm wondering if you guys see the same as I do, it's been about two days since I got the tracking number.


and welcome to the Getat problem...mine took 17 days before it started working and showing that it was picked up and shipped...17 whole days AFTER it was supposed to have shipped...go figure...


----------



## StevenY (Mar 23, 2011)

vollov said:


> and welcome to the Getat problem...mine took 17 days before it started working and showing that it was picked up and shipped...17 whole days AFTER it was supposed to have shipped...go figure...


Oh, man. I hope I'm not on that ship but if I am at least I didn't pay 20 for shipping..


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

OceanView said:


> Good that he is responding.
> I wonder if he monitors this thread.


It'd be pretty cool if he did. Maybe he'll set up a WUS priority email acc't some day hehe


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

mistersimon77 said:


> What is the 75/115? Can someone educate me on this?
> 
> I am considering getting another in PVD if I like this one when I see it...
> and... is it even possible to ask Tat to have it totally customized - like different hand color, etc??? Do I just e-mail this guy or what?
> It is a bit daunting to order directly from him after reading this thread.


My understanding is that 75/115 is the size of the two different strap pieces. The shorter one is 75mm and the longer one is 115mm.

The ordering process is a bit bumpy but seems to eventually work for almost everyone. What I did was pick the basic watch I wanted from his site and select the options as well (black hands, tan strap, brushed case - things like). This gets submitted to his system and you get an automated email confirmation back. To that email I replied (so he would have the order number and what not included) with any specific tweaks I was looking for. We went back and forth on a few different emails and once I finally said "yes, that's exactly what I want" then he sent me an actual paypal invoice. From here the ball is in his court but I feel pretty good that he knows exactly what I want.


----------



## StevenY (Mar 23, 2011)

hiboost said:


> My understanding is that 75/115 is the size of the two different strap pieces. The shorter one is 75mm and the longer one is 115mm.
> 
> The ordering process is a bit bumpy but seems to eventually work for almost everyone. What I did was pick the basic watch I wanted from his site and select the options as well (black hands, tan strap, brushed case - things like). This gets submitted to his system and you get an automated email confirmation back. To that email I replied (so he would have the order number and what not included) with any specific tweaks I was looking for. We went back and forth on a few different emails and once I finally said "yes, that's exactly what I want" then he sent me an actual paypal invoice. From here the ball is in his court but I feel pretty good that he knows exactly what I want.


I actually changed my mind well after I paid and he was very nice to change my order to everything I wanted, I ended up changing to another watch that was a bit more but he didn't charge me extra.


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

this is mine, after 4 months from when I bought it and discovered that was not working good, so I returned it and had to wait until the new unit was delivered to me this morning (thanks to Military Time):


----------



## StevenY (Mar 23, 2011)

Parnis Lover said:


> this is mine, after 4 months from when I bought and discovered it was not working good, so I returned and had to wait until the new unit was delivered to me this morning (thanks to Military Time):
> 
> View attachment 535001
> 
> ...


Nice, I'm thinking of getting that too.


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

more pictures:


----------



## vollov (Dec 3, 2007)

Well, after much waiting and general frustration, the tracking number that Getat provided 3 weeks earlier finally started working on Wednesday, showed that the package had been picked up and was being processed (after 3 weeks?!!?) and I received it in time for lunch on Friday. Watches seem fine, keeping time well, no major issues so far and what I requested for came as detailed...

Generally, I would say the watches are worth exactly what they are selling for. If Getat is able to improve on his communication methods, and his shipping options are actually dependable, I would buy from Getat again.

To Getat if he's monitoring this thread, he's so close to being the main source of these homages...so so close. His watches are at least 1 - 2 grades higher than the ebay specials for not much more money. All he needs is to provide options on his website clearly defining his lead time for making AND shipping these watches...maybe 6 weeks for build and 1 - 2 weeks for shipping, provide clear communication when he starts the build, when he completes them, when he ships them (and by ship, I really mean ship) and he would be set.


----------



## StevenY (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm trying to find an aftermarket bracelet for my pan homage and wanted to know where I can get one for cheap. Although I have seen ones for about 50, I was wondering if there were any cheaper ones for like $30 or under. Thank you.


----------



## brokenblinker (Jul 2, 2011)

StevenY said:


> Hey guys, I'm trying to find an aftermarket bracelet for my pan homage and wanted to know where I can get one for cheap. Although I have seen ones for about 50, I was wondering if there were any cheaper ones for like $30 or under. Thank you.


Try crownandbuckle.com. They have great quality straps at REALLY good prices. They also have a WUS discount code for 15% off I believe.


----------



## vic225 (Oct 11, 2011)

my dsn arrived!


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

nice strap, i've just ordered a light khaki suede from Paw Marker, it may actually arrive before my Getat, that was supposed to have been shipped on friday, but i've not had a tracking number from Tat yet.


----------



## vic225 (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks! anyone knows who makes this strap? i got it in a store in hong kong...


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

This is my Jackson, 44mm ti case, sapphire crystal. I have to say that I'm pretty pleased with the quality of it, although the movement was magnetized when it arrived and it was running about 5 minutes fast per day. But a quick trip to the watchmaker fixed that problem. And, the lume leaves a lot to be desired. But for $100 I wasn't expecting much and got more than I expected. Jackson's straps are $#!+, but there are plenty of aftermarket options available. I got this one from Brian Johnson (BJ Strap) in Wisconsin.

I don't know how much better a Getat is than a Jackson, but Jackson Tse is a great seller. He responded within 24 hours to my emails, shipped it quickly and I had it on my wrist within three weeks of ordering.


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

nuovorecord said:


> This is my Jackson, 44mm ti case, sapphire crystal. I have to say that I'm pretty pleased with the quality of it, although the movement was magnetized when it arrived and it was running about 5 minutes fast per day. But a quick trip to the watchmaker fixed that problem. And, the lume leaves a lot to be desired. But for $100 I wasn't expecting much and got more than I expected. Jackson's straps are $#!+, but there are plenty of aftermarket options available. I got this one from Brian Johnson (BJ Strap) in Wisconsin.
> 
> I don't know how much better a Getat is than a Jackson, but Jackson Tse is a great seller. He responded within 24 hours to my emails, shipped it quickly and I had it on my wrist within three weeks of ordering.


Nice, I like the strap. I ordered my Jackson about a week ago and it is supposed to ship out this week. I am eagerly awaiting mine. Also curious to see how bad the strap really is (ordered the thicker one), before I order a better one.


----------



## brokenblinker (Jul 2, 2011)

New arrival from Jackson


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

edit: nevermind. I was dumb and typed it in wrong. maybe he pulled it off of google results to lay low?


----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey guys quick question for you, my Getat arrived last week all in all a very nice watch but its just not me im a die hard diver type so im going to sell it. The question I have is it ok to put getat homages on the FS forum ?


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

Doesn't look like anybody objected to this one: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-getat-sterile-582288.html

So I'd say you are clear...


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

Sent an inquiry the other day to figure out what's goin' on. No response yet. hiboost, any word on yours yet? 

anyone else tried contacting him?


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

Nothing yet on my end. I just now sent him an email but prior to that haven't tried contacting him. I guess after reading all the stuff on here I put it out of my mind knowing there's no way it would be ready in the first two weeks.


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

This just arrived this morning from Tat. so far so good, the automatic rotor is a bit noisy but apart from that, everything's working great, i've fitted it with a Paw Marker suede strap which is very comfortable.


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

hiboost said:


> Nothing yet on my end. I just now sent him an email but prior to that haven't tried contacting him. I guess after reading all the stuff on here I put it out of my mind knowing there's no way it would be ready in the first two weeks.


Yea, I'm definitely not expecting a 2 week turnaround or anything. Just trying to get a status report, I suppose. If you hear anything, let me know. It seems that we ordered at pretty much the same time (and have gotten responses at the same time), so I figure the rest of our interactions with tat should follow the pattern hah.


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

So here are a few more pics from today's delivery. Getat titanium, automatic with power reserve, display back, black leather strap. Also cement/ khaki suede strap from Paw Marker. I had an email from Tat on wednesday with a shipping tracking number and it arrived in the UK on saturday and then arrived with me this morning. I'm finding the rotor is a little rattley but it's keeping perfect time and the power reserve gauge has built up steadily all day and is now at maximum. 
The only thing I would say is that the edges of the case feel quite sharp, as it's the platinum finsh i'm not sure if there's anything I can do about it.


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

Sure is a sharp lookin' watch!


----------



## v_skogh (Oct 17, 2011)

martinellard said:


> This just arrived this morning from Tat. so far so good, the automatic rotor is a bit noisy but apart from that, everything's working great, i've fitted it with a Paw Marker suede strap which is very comfortable.


That strap is lovely. How do I contact Paw Marker?


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

i've sent you a message with the paw marker link.


----------



## StevenY (Mar 23, 2011)

martinellard said:


> So here are a few more pics from today's delivery. Getat titanium, automatic with power reserve, display back, black leather strap. Also cement/ khaki suede strap from Paw Marker. I had an email from Tat on wednesday with a shipping tracking number and it arrived in the UK on saturday and then arrived with me this morning. I'm finding the rotor is a little rattley but it's keeping perfect time and the power reserve gauge has built up steadily all day and is now at maximum.
> The only thing I would say is that the edges of the case feel quite sharp, as it's the platinum finsh i'm not sure if there's anything I can do about it.


That titanium case is so good looking, now I wish I ordered it in titanium.


----------



## OceanView (Jun 5, 2010)

martinellard said:


> So here are a few more pics from today's delivery. Getat titanium, automatic with power reserve, display back, black leather strap. Also cement/ khaki suede strap from Paw Marker. I had an email from Tat on wednesday with a shipping tracking number and it arrived in the UK on saturday and then arrived with me this morning. I'm finding the rotor is a little rattley but it's keeping perfect time and the power reserve gauge has built up steadily all day and is now at maximum.
> The only thing I would say is that the edges of the case feel quite sharp, as it's the platinum finsh i'm not sure if there's anything I can do about it.


Looks Great!

So how long did your order take?


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

I ordered and paid on the 23rd of september. I emailed to chase up and got a message back on the 13th of october saying it would be sent the following day, I then got an email on the 19th with a tracking number and from there I tracked it through the iphone hong kong post app, it arrived with me monday 24th. 
overall I am very happy, it has arrived a lot quicker than I expected after reading the comments by other people.


----------



## digitalxni (Oct 29, 2008)

martinellard said:


> I ordered and paid on the 23rd of september. I emailed to chase up and got a message back on the 13th of october saying it would be sent the following day, I then got an email on the 19th with a tracking number and from there I tracked it through the iphone hong kong post app, it arrived with me monday 24th.
> overall I am very happy, it has arrived a lot quicker than I expected after reading the comments by other people.


Saw you live in the UK and just wondered if you got charged by customs on this watch?


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

digitalxni said:


> Saw you live in the UK and just wondered if you got charged by customs on this watch?


Nope, door to door no issues.


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

I placed an order with Tat on Oct 20th and thus far, only received an automatic e-mail response confirming my order. I replied back to provide more specifics on the strap I wanted, but still no response. Also sent another e-mail on Oct 24th asking about status, but still no response. Also, nothing received from paypal for payment yet. Is this slow response (or lack thereof) to be expected?

I thought at a minimum he would request payment and then I would experience the month long delay, but no response at all?


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

Here are some new pictures of my new watch from Getat.


----------



## OceanView (Jun 5, 2010)

martinellard said:


> Here are some new pictures of my new watch from Getat.


Looks great!
What kind of strap is that?


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

it's from paw marker, cement - khaki - suede.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

martinellard said:


> Nope, door to door no issues.


I don't know how customs operate in the U.K. and I hope you won't hear anything from them.

In the Netherlands customs charges the carrier (e.g. fedex) for importing the package (this is no less then 19% of the purchase price + shipping charges).
The carrier then charges the customer afterwards.
So we don't have to pay those charges upon delivery either.
But it usually means that about 3 weeks after your watch was delivered a nice FedEx bill lands on the doormat....


----------



## digitalxni (Oct 29, 2008)

With us in the UK the carrier keeps hold of the parcel and won't let it go until you've paid the tax, vat and a rather annoying 'handling charge'. I didn't have any issues with customs when I got my Amphibia in from Russia so hopefully this will be the same when I order from Getat. Just can't decide exactly what I want.... Thinking black hands and dial (unsure if I want the sterilised dial or not), polished case and some dark brown strap. Hopefully aim to pull the trigger by the weekend!


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

digitalxni said:


> With us in the UK the carrier keeps hold of the parcel and won't let it go until you've paid the tax, vat and a rather annoying 'handling charge'. I didn't have any issues with customs when I got my Amphibia in from Russia so hopefully this will be the same when I order from Getat. Just can't decide exactly what I want.... Thinking black hands and dial (unsure if I want the sterilised dial or not), polished case and some dark brown strap. Hopefully aim to pull the trigger by the weekend!


When you place your order, hopefully you will get a better response than I have experienced. I placed my order last Thurs and have heard nothing from Getat other than an automated response. No responses to my follow ups on status and even no paypal request for payment. o|


----------



## digitalxni (Oct 29, 2008)

Having read most of this thread and the other one located here https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/pics-your-getat-watches-322048.html it seems like that is the norm as Tat is a very busy guy. I have heard it can take 4-6 weeks to get your watch. Be patient and remember good things come to those that wait


----------



## StevenY (Mar 23, 2011)

Got my watch today, I'm satisfied with it but I accidentally broke off the bar in one of the threads so now I can't figure out how to get that broken piece out.


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

StevenY said:


> Got my watch today, I'm satisfied with it but I accidentally broke off the bar in one of the threads so now I can't figure out how to get that broken piece out.


That's the same model I had although is yours the brushed steel? can you tell me if the rotor on yours is quite noisy, if i swing my arms around a bit I can clearly hearing the rotor spinning while walking along the street.


----------



## StevenY (Mar 23, 2011)

martinellard said:


> That's the same model I had although is yours the brushed steel? can you tell me if the rotor on yours is quite noisy, if i swing my arms around a bit I can clearly hearing the rotor spinning while walking along the street.


Yes, mine is brushed steel. Although I don't find the rotor unbearably loud, it is louder than my other automatic watches. Oh, and is it just me or is the lever really loose when you unlock it?


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

I must chip in...I'd just go with Jackson Tse.The quality is fine & you can expect delivery within 2 weeks[from date of placing your order] to the UK.He also responds to email enquiries quickly.There is just none of the uncertainty of placing an order with Getat when you go with Jackson.I own one Getat & two Jacksons but won't ever order from Getat again after being given tracking numbers that didn't work nor did the watches ever arrive[First order of one watch arrived after 6 weeks but second order of two watches simply disappeared].
Plus,Jackson's PVD coating is just tremendous,he has a larger selection to choose from & he is significantly cheaper than Getat but offers the same quality.The only issue is resisting temptation for more!
Good luck with all your purchases.


----------



## lostguy (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm in the UK. I ordered on 1 Oct and received the watch on 25 Oct. Tat replied to emails within 2-3 days. He is busy and I knew it would take longer than usual, but his final product is worth it I think. I also wasn't charged any customs fees so that's a bonus.
I can't comment on Jackson's Military Time, but I found the website too messy and given the very positive reviews of Getat on here, that's why I went with him. I'll see how the watch holds up in the next few months.

The movement is loud though. Much louder than the Swiss equivalent. The other way to get a Swiss movement in this design is to go with JOA but he quoted me $625 for the PAM 111 homage (5 times the Getat so you have to weight that up).


----------



## StevenY (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm thinking of buying a watch from jackson but I'm not sure how to order.. Help someone? Thanks!


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

StevenY said:


> I'm thinking of buying a watch from jackson but I'm not sure how to order.. Help someone? Thanks!


You just send him an email with the model number you want, then you'll get an email back to confirm price and how to pay via paypal. Maybe he is faster than Getat, but still seems like a wait to me. I placed an order 2 weeks ago and it is supposed to ship by end of this week, but still waiting for a tracking #. Although he is much more responsive than Tat on email updates. I also have an order with Tat, but other than an automated response, no communication whatsoever. Happy shopping.


----------



## mistersimon77 (Jun 7, 2011)

my sterile tat


----------



## StevenY (Mar 23, 2011)

ghostryder said:


> You just send him an email with the model number you want, then you'll get an email back to confirm price and how to pay via paypal. Maybe he is faster than Getat, but still seems like a wait to me. I placed an order 2 weeks ago and it is supposed to ship by end of this week, but still waiting for a tracking #. Although he is much more responsive than Tat on email updates. I also have an order with Tat, but other than an automated response, no communication whatsoever. Happy shopping.


Thanks. I like my tat that I got two days ago except the fact that I have bad luck and broke the spring bar in the screw threads of the watch and now I dont know how to get it out.


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

Got a reply from Tat last night. Said he'd follow up with tracking info. So far nothing, so I figure another 2 weeks. No biggie! At least it's done hah. hiboost, maybe you'll be getting an answer soon as well.


----------



## lostguy (Sep 20, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, if you wanted to put a Swiss 6497 movement in the Getat, which one would you need? Are there different types of this ETA movement (is it a standard size with the mini seconds subdial at 9?)? What's the basic one? Where can I get one?


----------



## StevenY (Mar 23, 2011)

Here's a wrist shot of my tat! I can't get enough of this watch, I think I will be wearing this everyday for a while.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Good lord! that's just marvellous..


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

is your rotor noisy, can you hear it when you move your hand around ?? because mine is a little noisy and i wondered if this was a standard thing, or if there was any way to quieten it down a bit??


----------



## digitalxni (Oct 29, 2008)

martinellard said:


> is your rotor noisy, can you hear it when you move your hand around ?? because mine is a little noisy and i wondered if this was a standard thing, or if there was any way to quieten it down a bit??


From reading this thread it does sound like a noisy rotor is normal


----------



## lostguy (Sep 20, 2011)

martinellard said:


> is your rotor noisy, can you hear it when you move your hand around ?? because mine is a little noisy and i wondered if this was a standard thing, or if there was any way to quieten it down a bit??


Yes it's noise. It's not so noisey from the side, but if you have the watch face facing you, it's LOUD. I can easily hear it a few feet away. Wish I could swap it out for an ETA movement, then I'd be set.


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

lostguy said:


> Yes it's noise. It's not so noisey from the side, but if you have the watch face facing you, it's LOUD. I can easily hear it a few feet away. Wish I could swap it out for an ETA movement, then I'd be set.


I wanted an automatic because without a power reserve indicator i'd probably just forget to wind it. it is a little noisy but I can put up with it, it might quieten down with use, who knows. and it's in my mind that in the future I could always start stripping it down and make my own build.


----------



## StevenY (Mar 23, 2011)

At first my rotor was loud but now it seems to sound like it's dampened.


----------



## lostguy (Sep 20, 2011)

martinellard said:


> I wanted an automatic because without a power reserve indicator i'd probably just forget to wind it. it is a little noisy but I can put up with it, it might quieten down with use, who knows. and it's in my mind that in the future I could always start stripping it down and make my own build.


Where could you buy the correct Swiss movement? I'd be interested to know. I'd imagine it costs $200+ ?


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

I really do like the look of the steel bracelet on that! 

Got a tracking number from tat this morning. super amped!


----------



## StevenY (Mar 23, 2011)

3ther said:


> I really do like the look of the steel bracelet on that!
> 
> Got a tracking number from tat this morning. super amped!


That's good to hear but now expect to wait 2 weeks before that tracking number works.


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

StevenY said:


> That's good to hear but now expect to wait 2 weeks before that tracking number works.


My tracking number worked straight away.. I tracked it on the hong kong post app on my iphone. worked a charm.


----------



## StevenY (Mar 23, 2011)

martinellard said:


> My tracking number worked straight away.. I tracked it on the hong kong post app on my iphone. worked a charm.


Wow, lucky you! I got my tracking number and it didn't work until exactly two weeks after.


----------



## Kris_H (May 20, 2011)

How does ordering with GETAT work ? I've placed an order on his website and have now received an email invoice but no request for payment ? I take it the invoice is issued automatically... should I expect a paypal invoice / payment request separately ? Are payment requests only issued by GETAT when the watch is completed and ready to be dispatched ?


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

I had an email requesting paypal payment within hours of ordering, i'm not sure why some people seem to have to wait so long, it's a bit random, I guess I may have been one of the lucky ones.


----------



## lostguy (Sep 20, 2011)

digitalxni said:


> Hey lostguy, got any wrist shots? Curious as to how it looks on a 6.5" wrist.


Here are some quick shots on my 6.5" wrist.









No hanging lugs, not sure if you can see in this picture (twisting my arm).









It fits great and wears smaller than my Christopher Ward C8 which is also 44mm (I can just about manage this because it's a slim watch). I guess that's due to the cushion style case of the Getat.









You have to try a watch to see if it fits. Based on 'internet research' i figured my maximum size would be 42mm but to my surprise I found 44mm manageable (but my max). Each watch wears different so trying out similar sized watches doesn't usually help. I think you should bite the bullet and go for it. The Getat looks awesome, just waiting on my new straps now.


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

Kris_H said:


> How does ordering with GETAT work ? I've placed an order on his website and have now received an email invoice but no request for payment ? I take it the invoice is issued automatically... should I expect a paypal invoice / payment request separately ? Are payment requests only issued by GETAT when the watch is completed and ready to be dispatched ?


I ordered over a week and a half ago, also got the auto-email response, but no request for paypal payment and no responses to any of my follow up inquiries. It seems this is typical, but it sure is darn frustrating. I ended up ordering a couple of other watches elsewhere to satisfy my watchlust. ;-) At this point, if I never get the GETAT, I almost don't care as I have other new toys to play with (including one from Jackson, that is supposedly already in the air).


----------



## digitalxni (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks a lot lostguy! I have tried on a UBOAT FlightDeck 44mm and that looked fine on my wrist so I can't imagine a Getat will be too bad. Think I might just have to pull the trigger this weekend!


----------



## lostguy (Sep 20, 2011)

digitalxni said:


> Thanks a lot lostguy! I have tried on a UBOAT FlightDeck 44mm and that looked fine on my wrist so I can't imagine a Getat will be too bad. Think I might just have to pull the trigger this weekend!


Your welcome.
The sooner you order the better, Tat will take a while to get it to you. For £60-80 it's a very good buy imo.


----------



## lostguy (Sep 20, 2011)

So I received a new strap today, spent forever trying to get the original strap off. Pushing, pulling, poking the hole, ended up damaging the old strap... i noticed the screw but thought it was for aesthetic purposes. Turns out it's not a springbar but a bloody screw bar!! I don't have a screwdriver that small (what size is it?) so had to make do with a kitchen knife. Eventually managed to change the strap. That took too long.

I presume i can use a springbar on the Getat?? I need to order a few. Anyone know if something like these will fit: http://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-p2537h431s432-Spring-Bars-06-24mm.html
Screws take too long to swap but I suppose it ensures no scratching of the lugs.


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

lostguy said:


> So I received a new strap today, spent forever trying to get the original strap off. Pushing, pulling, poking the hole, ended up damaging the old strap... i noticed the screw but thought it was for aesthetic purposes. Turns out it's not a springbar but a bloody screw bar!! I don't have a screwdriver that small (what size is it?) so had to make do with a kitchen knife. Eventually managed to change the strap. That took too long.
> 
> I presume i can use a springbar on the Getat?? I need to order a few. Anyone know if something like these will fit: WATCH BAND SPECIALIST - Watch straps and more from Watchbandcenter.com: Spring Bars 06-24mm
> Screws take too long to swap but I suppose it ensures no scratching of the lugs.


Aggghhh don't do it, ) i don't think a spring bar will work on a getat, one end is threadded the other is slightly larger and I think a spring bar will either not fit or get stuck. I used a 1.4 mm micro screw driver, just a cheap set I had from years ago, worked perfectly. you will run the risk of scratching the case if you start using knives. if the holes on the strap are two small i'm not sure what you can do about that, there are loads of Panerai fit straps around. stick with the screw bar and get a micro screw driver, it'll be worth it.


----------



## lostguy (Sep 20, 2011)

martinellard said:


> Aggghhh don't do it, ) i don't think a spring bar will work on a getat, one end is threadded the other is slightly larger and I think a spring bar will either not fit or get stuck. I used a 1.4 mm micro screw driver, just a cheap set I had from years ago, worked perfectly. you will run the risk of scratching the case if you start using knives. if the holes on the strap are two small i'm not sure what you can do about that, there are loads of Panerai fit straps around. stick with the screw bar and get a micro screw driver, it'll be worth it.


Firstly, that looks very nice. What finish is the case? It looks like brushed and polished.

Ok I guess I will be buying screw bars from Getat. I have already scratched my watch but thankfully it's only visible closely as it's near the underside. Annoying, but I guess I learned my lesson. The Getat strap on the other hand is butchered and will be going in the bin (minus the buckle!). They cost $3 each for the screw bar + tubes plus $3 for shipping, which is a little pricey. Wish I'd bought them with the watch, especially the tubes o|

Anyway, the new strap looks awesome b-)


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

lostguy said:


> Firstly, that looks very nice. What finish is the case? It looks like brushed and polished.
> 
> Ok I guess I will be buying screw bars from Getat. I have already scratched my watch but thankfully it's only visible closely as it's near the underside. Annoying, but I guess I learned my lesson. The Getat strap on the other hand is butchered and will be going in the bin (minus the buckle!). They cost $3 each for the screw bar + tubes plus $3 for shipping, which is a little pricey. Wish I'd bought them with the watch, especially the tubes o|
> 
> Anyway, the new strap looks awesome b-)


let's see a pic then !! the strap on my watch is from paw marker and it came fitted with tubes ready to rock. The case is titanium, i'm assured by a few people that it is in fact titanium not just brushed up treated stainless steel, looking on Getat's site it definately seems to weigh less than the chromed and brushed versions, so maybe they're right.


----------



## lostguy (Sep 20, 2011)

martinellard said:


> let's see a pic then !! the strap on my watch is from paw marker and it came fitted with tubes ready to rock. The case is titanium, i'm assured by a few people that it is in fact titanium not just brushed up treated stainless steel, looking on Getat's site it definately seems to weigh less than the chromed and brushed versions, so maybe they're right.


Ah I see, titanium. Yes it does look darker, like titanium. You gonna test it's strength, say with a knife or rock? lol

I don't have a decent camera lying around unfortunately, my phone camera sucks. I will take one as soon as possible.
Thanks for the advice above.

Edit: Tat has confirmed springbars won't fit. I've ordered some directly from him.


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

lostguy said:


> So I received a new strap today, spent forever trying to get the original strap off. Pushing, pulling, poking the hole, ended up damaging the old strap... i noticed the screw but thought it was for aesthetic purposes. Turns out it's not a springbar but a bloody screw bar!! I don't have a screwdriver that small (what size is it?) so had to make do with a kitchen knife. Eventually managed to change the strap. That took too long.
> 
> I presume i can use a springbar on the Getat?? I need to order a few. Anyone know if something like these will fit: WATCH BAND SPECIALIST - Watch straps and more from Watchbandcenter.com: Spring Bars 06-24mm
> Screws take too long to swap but I suppose it ensures no scratching of the lugs.


I believe Panatime sells springbars that look like screwbars for PAMs that should fit the GETAT: 24mm Replacement Spring Bars - Replace your Screws and Tubes for Panerai 44mm Pack of 2

Maybe others with homages have tried it and can chime in.


----------



## lostguy (Sep 20, 2011)

ghostryder said:


> I believe Panatime sells springbars that look like screwbars for PAMs that should fit the GETAT: 24mm Replacement Spring Bars - Replace your Screws and Tubes for Panerai 44mm Pack of 2
> 
> Maybe others with homages have tried it and can chime in.


Thanks, bookmarked.
I've ordered from Tat this time, his are cheaper and obviously designed for these lugs but panatime have another nice offerings too. Thanks


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

the more I look around these PAM homage threads the more I am gutted about the lack of lume on my getat. don't get me wrong it's a great looking watch and I am very pleased with it in general, it's just my last watch had no lume (quartz, fossil) and I was looking forward to that feature as it seems to be a big part of the appeal and design. I have mildly luminecent hands and that's it, nothing on the hour markers that I can make out. it's not a sandwich dial so maybe that has something to do with it ??


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

I just found this article on Chinese watches at Esquire magazine's online site that specifically mentions Getat. I thought it was pretty cool:

Best Chinese Watches - Buying a Chinese Watch - Esquire


----------



## Suncoast (Jan 25, 2010)

Can some of you guys that have any lefty Destro models post some pics and details, I'm thinking I'd like to pick up a 50's 47mm destro and am trying to decide on getats options as well as Jacksons.


----------



## lostguy (Sep 20, 2011)

ghostryder said:


> I just found this article on Chinese watches at Esquire magazine's online site that specifically mentions Getat. I thought it was pretty cool:
> 
> Best Chinese Watches - Buying a Chinese Watch - Esquire


Interesting!
Gotta say my 44mm Getat is looking so awesome that I want another. The bang for your buck puts this in outer space.


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

lostguy said:


> Interesting!
> Gotta say my 44mm Getat is looking so awesome that I want another. The bang for your buck puts this in outer space.


I finally got a request / sent payment for my Getat yesterday (approx. a week and a half after placing my order), so now comes the long wait for delivery. Given the initial slow response, it had fallen off my radar, but now my eager anticipation for the watch has been re-ignited.


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

lostguy said:


> Interesting!
> Gotta say my 44mm Getat is looking so awesome that I want another. The bang for your buck puts this in outer space.


I know what you mean, mine is great but already I'm looking at radiomir homages on tat's site, I like the look of a pvd with superlume, got to resist at least for a few months


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm happy that Getat seems to be getting over his difficulties of a couple of months ago certainly.Has anyone here tried Parnishop.com ? they seems to have a very similar service & stock the pvd 6497 movements that Getat doesn't have in stock.I may have to try them & report back in due course....


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

My Getat (bought from a WUS member) arrived today! I was a little scared about the size because the last 44mm watch I had (Parnis Flieger), I ended up flipping immediately. But I really like how it looks, because of the case shape and the smaller numbers makers. It has a polished case but I prefer brushed, so I'm going to brush it (trying the methods in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/getat-polished-brushed-364920.html), to try to get a result like this:








*pic from the getat pic thread

I'll definitely post some pictures _after _I'm done.


----------



## srs144 (May 4, 2010)

I have bought 2 recently. I have a collection with a lot of higher end pieces from AP, JLC, GO, and others, yet I could not bring myself to get a PAMunless I tried one for a few weeks and saw how the larger case felt. So I got a Homage as a "test drive" and actually like them so much that I they have scratched that itch and I am a happy camper.

1) Manbushijie --- great prices once you log in and create an account. Fast safe secure shipment (start to finish was like 19 days which I think is pretty fast from Asia with customs). I got a PVD black with black strap with black stitching.

Looks - 9 out of 10. Looks fantastic
Movement - 9 out of 10. Keeps great time, more decorated than the standard Jackson movement, and much smoother to wind than the Jackson movement. 
Strap - 6 out of 10. Looks great, not the easiest to strap in and take off, takes some adjustment
Case - 7 out of 10. The major issue is that the crown guard pin that holds the crown in place is pretty flimsy.
Crown - 8 out of 10. Good size (a bit bigger than the one on Jackson's)

2) Jackson - could a 44mm mini Fiddy, white numerals, golden hands. AWESOME communication, fast turnaround, great prices.

Looks - 10 out of 10. Looks AMAZING.
Movement - 7 out of 10. Keeps great time, not as decorated and not as smooth winding as the one from Manbu. 
Strap - 6 out of 10. Easy to maneuver and strap in, but not the highest quality. 
Case - 10 out of 10. Well constructed and awesome. Crown guard looks great, pin that holds the crown in place is strong.
Crown - 7 out of 10. A hair smaller than I would have liked. 

Lume on both is only OK so I did not rank it. I think Getat probably wins by a mile on the super lume aspect.

I never thought as a guy who is brand conscious on watches that I would love these homages so much! PM me with any questions.


----------



## Arcitecht (Nov 11, 2010)

Ack..I've become one of those people who takes dodgy ipod pics and uploads them to forums  But, its been far too long since I've had it to not share something.








Getat. Sterile superlume dial in brushed case, with sandy brown Getat strap. Excellent beater watch, Ive been wearing it daily for 3 months now. My wrist is about 6.5-6.75 inches, and the 44mm beast wears about perfect.

It also keeps time astoundingly well, I've never really had to re-set it for timekeeping issues.


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

martinellard said:


> Here are some new pictures of my new watch from Getat.


So I've seen a lot of watches on a few homage forums with original panerai dials, i've also seen on other sites a model similar to mine but with a sandwhich dial and decent lume. and the sandwhich dial still allows for the power reserve indicator. 
Is there somewhere I can get a sandwhich dial for my watch, can I fit it myself, what tools would I need to make the change.....and is it worth it ?? there are some amazing radiomir homages on this thread, would it be more practical to buy all the parts and have myself a little project. some people seem to have an endless supply of dials to burn, rust, paint etc, i'm starting to get the itch for a go myself.


----------



## ed21x (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah, I actually got the 40mm m194 model from Jackson and couldn't be happier. In fact, I ended up loving it so much that I ended up getting the real thing! The fit/finishing is perfect, winding is efficient and always keeps the power reserve up. I also appreciate the quickset date pusher which doesn't exist on the real Pam and is a great convenience. Love how they even managed to get the quickchange strap system right 

Unfortunately my love for the homage all but faded when I got the real thing, but due to forum rules, I am not allowed to sell it here


----------



## lostguy (Sep 20, 2011)

ed21x said:


> Yeah, I actually got the 40mm m194 model from Jackson and couldn't be happier. In fact, I ended up loving it so much that I ended up getting the real thing! The fit/finishing is perfect, winding is efficient and always keeps the power reserve up. I also appreciate the quickset date pusher which doesn't exist on the real Pam and is a great convenience. Love how they even managed to get the quickchange strap system right
> 
> Unfortunately my love for the homage all but faded when I got the real thing, but due to forum rules, I am not allowed to sell it here


I'm liking my Getat so much that I can't justify buying the real thing. It's a 9/10 for me. I guess I'd just find it difficult paying for slightly better dial work and a ubiquitous Swiss movement. It makes it hard to justify £3,900 for the PAM 111. So I suppose it's had the opposite effect on me...for now at least

Threads like this hardly do the brand favours (cutting corners): http://tz-uk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=194074

Its subjective and personal. Hope you enjoy your watch, its definitely gonna be a step up from cheap homages, but I'm pretty happy with mine.


----------



## cambo (Sep 8, 2011)

I got mine a few weeks ago from Getat. It took 5 weeks from date of payment to receive, and I'm in California. I feels like a good quality watch. I like the straps that Getat makes, but the seal brown with black stitching doesn't go well with the polished finish. I swapped the strap for a 24mm watch strap from Amazon ($15). I might order another later on, possibly a brushed or black finish. If I could go back, I'd get the "9" rather than the second hand, it's just cleaner with the 9. I recommend the sapphire for 18 bucks. Totally worth it. You can see the slight blue tint in the reflection below.


----------



## Milanche78 (Oct 4, 2009)

When buying a homage for ~100$, is it worth to upgrade from SS to Ti case and from mineral to sapphire crystal?


----------



## Arcitecht (Nov 11, 2010)

I think the TI case is more personal preference...I went with brushed SS because I like that look more.

As far as the crystal goes, I say yes, for sure. Its not that much ($18, I think), and will increase the quality of your watch as well as serve to keep it in better condition for a longer time.


----------



## meschan (Nov 7, 2011)

I just received my watch from tat and my crown doesn't lock properly, the dial seems to be falling off on its left side when crown lock is released, anyone else had such problems?

how long does tat normally reply his mails?

thanks


----------



## Peterparker (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm still confused on the differences between a luminor and a Mini-fiddy case. Have tried googling and read that the Fiddy has a domed case whereas Luminor's flat. They look pretty similar to me though, would be great if someone has a side-by-side photo to compare.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Peterparker said:


> Hey guys, I'm still confused on the differences between a luminor and a Mini-fiddy case.


The detail is in the sides. The edges near the lugs on Luminor cases go straight up from the caseback to the front. Fiddy cases have a curve to them. Also, we usually expect a big domed crystal on a fiddy case as opposed to a near-flat one on the Luminor case. Don't have any comparison pics for you.


----------



## Peterparker (Dec 21, 2010)

GuySie said:


> The detail is in the sides. The edges near the lugs on Luminor cases go straight up from the caseback to the front. Fiddy cases have a curve to them. Also, we usually expect a big domed crystal on a fiddy case as opposed to a near-flat one on the Luminor case. Don't have any comparison pics for you.


If my understanding is right, the 4 triangles sticking out (indicated by the arrows) are sloping downwards, it is a Mini fiddy?







Picture borrowed from JohnG2, looks awesome.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

No, that parts the same on both. It's on the other side ;-)

Images borrowed from a rep site, apologies to the mods but I had no other source for comparison:

Regular Luminor style case:









1950 (fiddy or minifiddy) style case:


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

Just got my Jackson homage in the mail today! It took a total of 3 weeks from the time I placed my order to the time it arrived on my door today. I had a lot of questions about the homages before I ordered, many of which were answered by combing through this thread, but will summarize my experience here for those considering ordering one.

First off, the biggest question I had was should I order one and from whom? After seeing it in my hand today vs. pictures in this forum, any doubts about ordering a Chinese made homage have been extinguished. As many have re-iterated, it is of excellent quality for the price. I have been on a tear lately, with buying a number of affordables. In the last month, I have bought two Orients, a Seiko 5 military, a Laco Flieger B and this Jackson homage. While I love all of my recent purchases (not to mention my older collection of watches that I have owned for quite sometime), I gotta say that this homage gives me the warm and fuzzies when I look at it.























I am REALLY impressed with the quality of this watch for the price paid (US $75). I think it looks as good as some of the higher end pieces that I own. Definitely think it stands out as far as uniqueness. I know a lot of people knock the Jackson leather straps, but I think it is pretty good. I paid $5 for the thicker strap, so maybe that had something to do with it, but I don't think I will change the strap anytime soon.

I have also ordered a watch from Getat, so when that one comes, I can compare the two, but right now, pretty happy with the Jackson quality and build, not to mention the responsiveness and speed of delivery.

Ordering from Jackson has been pretty easy, compared with Getat. I e-mailed Jackson with my order and a few hours later, got instructions to send payment via paypal (compared to Tat which did not respond to my order to request payment for at least a week). Jackson is pretty responsive and will usually answer my e-mails within 24 hours or less. There were however, a few hiccups. I ordered a brown MM dial and after a few days, followed up to see if it would be shipping soon, to which Jackson confirmed. However, a few days later (exactly a week after I ordered), got an e-mail that the brown dial was out of stock and would be a few weeks wait. So I ended up choosing a black MM dial (however, as you can see from the unedited pics, the black dial is sterile, so a bit miffed as I wanted a MM dial). A week later, it shipped and I got a HK post tracking number. It took a few days for the tracking number to work, but eventually, it showed up on the HK post website. I actually tried it on the US postal service tracking site too, and it worked!

Approximately a week after it shipped (today being the 1 week mark) it showed up on the US postal service tracking site as arriving in my city. It never showed "delivered" however, when I got home, I see a brown package on my doorstep and I was as giddy as a schoolgirl. 

I'll wear it for a few days to get a better feel for the quality of the watch. As noted, I did want a MM dial but got a sterile, so still debating whether I keep it, sell it, or ask Jackson to send the original order that I placed (but then that means I have to send this back and wait again, which I am not sure I want to do, now that this thing is on my wrist).

Sorry for the long post, but just wanted to share. :-d


----------



## OceanView (Jun 5, 2010)

Congrats on the watch, looks great.
For $75 just keep it and build another one.
These watches are addictive and you will have a few in the end.


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

OceanView said:


> Congrats on the watch, looks great.
> For $75 just keep it and build another one.
> These watches are addictive and you will have a few in the end.


Thanks! I've been wearing it for a few hours now and the sterile dial has grown on me, so will definitely be keeping it. :-! I do have a Getat being built, so will be certainly adding to my homage collection.  Definitely curious to compare the quality between the two, but given what I see and feel right now with the Jackson in hand, would not hesitate to order from him again if I ever wanted a different homage (especially with the faster reponse time and cheaper prices).


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

ghostryder said:


> Thanks! I've been wearing it for a few hours now and the sterile dial has grown on me, so will definitely be keeping it. :-! I do have a Getat being built, so will be certainly adding to my homage collection.  Definitely curious to compare the quality between the two, but given what I see and feel right now with the Jackson in hand, would not hesitate to order from him again if I ever wanted a different homage (especially with the faster reponse time and cheaper prices).


Good decsiosion, the sterile dial looks great 

Btw. I had the same problem as you. I ordered a custom made watch with brown MM-dial and ti-case last month. Paid, got a shipping date (1 1/2 weeks ahead) but two days after it was supposed to be shipped I got a mail saying the dial was out of stock. I could have changed but was kind of pissed due to I felt that could have been told a bit earlier, still Jackson is a stand up guy (have order at least 6 watches from him, all has been great even though I sold them... ;-) ) and in the end I should just have picked up a black dial. I will mail him to see if he has the brown MM-dial in stock next week, having own a brown Jackson dial two years ago I know they are very very nice |>


----------



## lostguy (Sep 20, 2011)

I got complemented on my Getat and the strap, which is unusual because straps dont seem to get much attention. And I wasn't waving my watch about in anyone's face either! lol

I've tried several different straps (including a couple custom made). This one is still my favourite (besides the Jules Verne gold which is out of my price range). It suites the watch incredibly well; it's got simple retro look and I like that it doesn't have contrast stitching like 90% of the straps out there. It's pretty cheap too: Watch band Linares 24mm light brown smooth calf leather for Panerai by MEYHOFER 
I dumped the Getat strap. The keepers were too chunky and didn't suite the watch imo.


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

Jockinho said:


> Good decsiosion, the sterile dial looks great
> 
> Btw. I had the same problem as you. I ordered a custom made watch with brown MM-dial and ti-case last month. Paid, got a shipping date (1 1/2 weeks ahead) but two days after it was supposed to be shipped I got a mail saying the dial was out of stock. I could have changed but was kind of pissed due to I felt that could have been told a bit earlier, still Jackson is a stand up guy (have order at least 6 watches from him, all has been great even though I sold them... ;-) ) and in the end I should just have picked up a black dial. I will mail him to see if he has the brown MM-dial in stock next week, having own a brown Jackson dial two years ago I know they are very very nice |>


Thanks. Yeah, that brown dial looks really nice. I am debating on whether I should attempt to order another brown dial homage from Jackson, because right after I made my initial order from him, I ordered a black dial from Tat, so thought I would have two homages with different looks. Now I will have two black dial homages, although, the Tat will still be a bit different with a PVD case and black MM dial with blue hands.

And I concur that Jackson is truly a stand up guy, because I e-mailed him on the dial discrepancy and he offered me a discount on my next watch. Now I HAVE to order another one. :-d I am considering a white dial and maybe an auto just to mix it up. Anyone have any thoughts on the automatics? I've read that the hand winds are the most reliable, but wanted to get people's thoughts on the autos.

Cheers.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

Getat 44mm Sterile PVD on Blue Radish vintage strap


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

sergio65 said:


> Getat 44mm Sterile PVD on Blue Radish vintage strap
> 
> View attachment 553404


 That's very nice, i'm hoping to get a pvd at some point but maybe a radiomir style, but your strap looks very cool.


----------



## Buddha Jones (Aug 18, 2010)

Anyone in the CONUS have a 44mm PVD PAM they are wanting to sell/trade?


----------



## radicalrev (Nov 12, 2011)

Lots of great info here, but I still can't decide whether to get a Hommage from Jackson or Getat. :-s

Can anyone steer me into any direction?


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

radicalrev said:


> Lots of great info here, but I still can't decide whether to get a Hommage from Jackson or Getat. :-s
> 
> Can anyone steer me into any direction?


Check out this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/first-pam-homage-who-587472.html
It has a nice pros/cons list in the 2nd post.


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

radicalrev said:


> Lots of great info here, but I still can't decide whether to get a Hommage from Jackson or Getat. :-s
> 
> Can anyone steer me into any direction?


Here are my two cents. I faced the same dilemma and have recently ordered from both Getat and Jackson (overall, both are relatively affordable enough that I ordered from both "just because"). While I haven't received my Getat yet, I did receive my Jackson approximately 3 weeks after placing my order. Jackson has been VERY responsive to my e-mail inquiries, usually responding within 24 hours or less. While there was a bit of a hiccup with my order (i ordered a brown dial, but it took a week before he told me he was out of the brown dials and it would take another few weeks if I wanted to wait for it . . . I didn't so switched to a black dial), it came relatively fast compared to my Getat order. It's been 3 weeks since my Getat order and I still have no confirmation yet that it shipped and no response to my inquiry on status, which is typical based on other's experiences.

As far as quality goes, while I haven't received my Getat yet, so cannot compare, I have to say that I am REALLY impressed with my Jackson. So far, it is keeping accurate time (comparing it to my iPhone, that is, it is keeping pace with it). Many people here complain about the Jackson straps, but I ordered the thicker strap for an extra $5 and it is pretty good quality. It is soft and thick and I am NOT considering getting another strap for it because I am pretty satisfied with it. Just for comparison, I also recently ordered a Laco Type B Miyota Flieger (a $280 watch) and it came with a pretty good strap and I gotta say that the Jackson strap does not take a back seat to it (especially impressive considering the $75 I paid total for the Jackson watch).

Surprisingly, compared to more expensive watches in my collection, I find that the Jackson is pretty good quality, especially for the bargain price that I paid for it. For example, and sad to say, while I do love my Laco Flieger, which I purchased a week before my Jackson, I have been neglecting it and giving the Jackson a LOT of wrist time, just because it looks so damn good and feels so damn good.

I am sure the Getat will be amazing too, but honestly, Jackson is a bit more affordable, much more responsive, and again, while I haven't received my Getat yet to compare the quality of the two, I doubt there will be a huge gap in quality. In fact, I was SO IMPRESSED with my Jackson, that I just ordered another watch from him (I know, I have a sickness and need therapy). :-d


----------



## lostguy (Sep 20, 2011)

Only reason I didn't try Jackson is because his website is a mess! He really needs to update that.

My Getat is running nice and accurately still. 
It's said a lot of times but these watches do look a LOT more expensive than they are.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

radicalrev said:


> Lots of great info here, but I still can't decide whether to get a Hommage from Jackson or Getat. :-s
> 
> Can anyone steer me into any direction?


Having bought from both,go with Jackson.He's cheaper,faster & quality is excellent.Getat is just too random[huge delays in shipping,huge delays in answering email,tracking numbers that don't work & items that never arrive,as happended to me] & his work is not superior to Jackson's.


----------



## lostguy (Sep 20, 2011)

serge70 said:


> Having bought from both,go with Jackson.He's cheaper,faster & quality is excellent.Getat is just too random[huge delays in shipping,huge delays in answering email,tracking numbers that don't work & items that never arrive,as happended to me] & his work is not superior to Jackson's.


So did you eventually receive your Getat?

Getat is slow. He does respond to emails. I've sent him about 10 and he has responded to all of them within 3 working days. The tracking number only worked once the package arrived in my country (UK) which is what he advises. All in all, despite being slow, I will be ordering from him again. The quality is excellent.

I haven't ordered from Jackson but I did email and I had a response within a few hours-- far quicker than Getat and very helpful too. It's just a shame his website sucks, i haven't got time to work through it and figure out where the one I want is (but that's just me, you may well find it fine to navigate).


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

lostguy said:


> So did you eventually receive your Getat?
> 
> Getat is slow. He does respond to emails. I've sent him about 10 and he has responded to all of them within 3 working days. The tracking number only worked once the package arrived in my country (UK) which is what he advises. All in all, despite being slow, I will be ordering from him again. The quality is excellent.
> 
> I haven't ordered from Jackson but I did email and I had a response within a few hours-- far quicker than Getat and very helpful too. It's just a shame his website sucks, i haven't got time to work through it and figure out where the one I want is (but that's just me, you may well find it fine to navigate).


When you say it only works once it hits your country (in my case it'd be US), did you have to provide the tracking number and an "item enquiry number"? That's what HK Post has been asking when I enter my tracking number. I'm assuming it hasn't hit the USA yet... It's been a month and a day, so I'm hoping soon.


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

3ther said:


> When you say it only works once it hits your country (in my case it'd be US), did you have to provide the tracking number and an "item enquiry number"? That's what HK Post has been asking when I enter my tracking number. I'm assuming it hasn't hit the USA yet... It's been a month and a day, so I'm hoping soon.


When I ordered from Jackson, the HK post tracking # actually worked on the USPS tracking site. It took 7 days from the time it shipped out of HK to get to me in California.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

lostguy said:


> So did you eventually receive your Getat?
> 
> Getat is slow. He does respond to emails. I've sent him about 10 and he has responded to all of them within 3 working days. The tracking number only worked once the package arrived in my country (UK) which is what he advises. All in all, despite being slow, I will be ordering from him again. The quality is excellent.
> 
> I haven't ordered from Jackson but I did email and I had a response within a few hours-- far quicker than Getat and very helpful too. It's just a shame his website sucks, i haven't got time to work through it and figure out where the one I want is (but that's just me, you may well find it fine to navigate).


It went like this:I came across a discussion similar to this one & became v.interested in buying a Panerai homage as I love the case shape,crown guard & wanted a couple of new models to supplement my LM , I first saw the Getat website so ordered a brushed steel/brown dial MM & 6 weeks later it arrived & is excellent.Never bothered emailing him about the order once it was confirmed nor did I try to use the tracking number he supplied.
Then late Aug I ordered 2 more from him & got tracking info 9.9.11 & as i'd bought one as a gift I tried the tracking number.It didn't work but it was of no concern at that early stage.However,after a fortnight & no sign of the watches I tried the tracking number again & they still didn't work.I contacted Getat who said he would check with the post office.Next day he refunded my money but offered no explanation & my emails to him after the refund got no reply.

Anyhow,the watches never arrived so I decided to try Jackson & found him to be much more reliable.Although his website is a bit painful he is cheaper than Getat & the watches are the same quality,plus once he has posted them the tracking number works & delivery takes place after 7 or so days to the UK.I have 2 Jacksons[his quartz chronograph is really excellent] & I'm delighted with them.

For unknown reasons,Getat is not as reliable although his watches are nice.I'm sure ,as many have mentioned,he is very busy but at the end of the day when he's been paid he should deliver.I didn't carpet-bomb him with emails about my purchases:I just paid & waited....& waited.I know he takes a while to deliver but in my case he didn't.

Getat vs Jackson= Jackson win.


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

I got a tracking number from Getat this morning 1 month and 2 days after receiving the paypal invoice (which itself was 1 week after placing the order). On nearly every communication I sent to Getat along the way I requested a photo of the watches (ordered 2) prior to shipping just so we could make 100% sure everything was correct. Given how long this process takes I didn't want to have to deal with a "re-do" situation. Well, today I got a tracking number but with no photos. So that kind of irks me. Hopefully everything is what I asked for when it shows up.


----------



## Peterparker (Dec 21, 2010)

Has anyone compared Getat's and Jackson's dial quality? It's pretty hard to compare when all the quality taken photos are for Getat's.


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

Well, roughly two weeks after receiving a tracking number, I've just tried again for the 45676th time, and HK post has informed me that my package is "being prepared for transit."

Here's to another two weeks! At least now I can track it hah.


sidenote: Do any of you have a buckle other than the Pre-V on your pammy homage? I've been looking at maybe getting a thumbnail style buckle, but i'm worried that they'll look odd with the vintage (non-tapered) straps. What do you guys think?


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Peterparker said:


> Has anyone compared Getat's and Jackson's dial quality? It's pretty hard to compare when all the quality taken photos are for Getat's.


I've got both & they are identical.Hope that helps.


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

3ther said:


> Well, roughly two weeks after receiving a tracking number, I've just tried again for the 45676th time, and HK post has informed me that my package is "being prepared for transit."
> 
> Here's to another two weeks! At least now I can track it hah.


Have you tried inputing your tracking number at the USPS tracking site? It worked for me when I ordered from Jackson and it gave updated info.

BTW, I placed my Getat order approx 3 weeks ago, paid a little over 1 week ago, and still, no confirmation of shipment or response to e-mail inquiries on status.

By contrast, I ordered from Jackson around the same time as Getat and have been wearing the watch for a week now and am completely satisfied with the quality (looks and runs great). I ended up ordering another Jackson this past Saturday and got a notice today for a tracking number, so presumably it will ship within the next day or so!


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

Today must be my lucky day. Got a tracking number from Tat today too. Now it's a race to see which gets here first, Jackson v Getat.


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

Just got my new strap from antique_leatherstraps2008 on ebay. The suede Paw Marker I had was great but the holes were a bit out for my wrist, it was either to tight or too loose and the watch would slip around too much.

This strap is slightly thicker and longer, it feels more bulky but this counteracts the weight of the watch. The leather is nice and soft, so far the third hole down is the one for me, it's a little snug at the moment but feels looser than the previous strap.


----------



## lostguy (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice pics and strap.

My lugs have scratches on them, that's what happens when you don't use the proper tool. I bought one locally and it looks like it's gonna fall apart, it's so cheap. I've now received this one from ebay and it's great and solid.


----------



## Robocop (May 17, 2011)

After hours of reading this thread I am very facinated with this style of watch. I really like the look and have decided to purchase a few from Jacksons site. I have narrowed my choices and style to the titanium case and only the versions with strong lume.

He has been quick to reply to my questions and has greatly helped me choose what to purchase. I have a question I hope can be answered here as I have not found much on a search. I have a few versions I like that are automatic movement however one version that I really like is a manual wind version.

Now I may simply buy both however from others experience here can anyone suggest why one movement would be better than the other. I know the differences between the two as I have a few automatics with the rotors however have never owned a manual handwind. Is the handwind more reliable or rugged? Thanks for any input on this as once I know the better choice I will be starting the purchase process.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

Robocop said:


> After hours of reading this thread I am very facinated with this style of watch. I really like the look and have decided to purchase a few from Jacksons site. I have narrowed my choices and style to the titanium case and only the versions with strong lume.
> 
> He has been quick to reply to my questions and has greatly helped me choose what to purchase. I have a question I hope can be answered here as I have not found much on a search. I have a few versions I like that are automatic movement however one version that I really like is a manual wind version.
> 
> Now I may simply buy both however from others experience here can anyone suggest why one movement would be better than the other. I know the differences between the two as I have a few automatics with the rotors however have never owned a manual handwind. Is the handwind more reliable or rugged? Thanks for any input on this as once I know the better choice I will be starting the purchase process.


I guess the choice of a manual wind vs automatic for a PAM homage is a nonsense question in my opinion. But seriously, I personally would not buy one without a day, date, moon phase and tourbillon ))


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

Robocop said:


> After hours of reading this thread I am very facinated with this style of watch. I really like the look and have decided to purchase a few from Jacksons site. I have narrowed my choices and style to the titanium case and only the versions with strong lume.
> 
> He has been quick to reply to my questions and has greatly helped me choose what to purchase. I have a question I hope can be answered here as I have not found much on a search. I have a few versions I like that are automatic movement however one version that I really like is a manual wind version.
> 
> Now I may simply buy both however from others experience here can anyone suggest why one movement would be better than the other. I know the differences between the two as I have a few automatics with the rotors however have never owned a manual handwind. Is the handwind more reliable or rugged? Thanks for any input on this as once I know the better choice I will be starting the purchase process.


I'm no expert, I only have one watch by Getat, but I have read that the manual winds may be more solid and reliable than the automatics, BUT for me, the automatic combined with the power reserve indicator is a matter of personal preference and convenience. I wanted an automatic because I didn't want to have to worry about winding it or how long the the reserve had left, this I'm sure is a petty decision to a lot of the members here but I am happy with my choice, the movement is good, the time keeping is great, it seems to lose a few seconds over maybe a 48 hour period, i can live with that, when I put it on in the morning I can see how much reserve is left and the rest takes care of itself.

I am looking at a PVD radiomir homage as a future purchase and this will most likely be a manual wind, but it also is unlikely to be an everyday watch so less of a concern about having to wind it all the time, it would be wound when used.


----------



## lostguy (Sep 20, 2011)

Robocop said:


> After hours of reading this thread I am very facinated with this style of watch. I really like the look and have decided to purchase a few from Jacksons site. I have narrowed my choices and style to the titanium case and only the versions with strong lume.
> 
> He has been quick to reply to my questions and has greatly helped me choose what to purchase. I have a question I hope can be answered here as I have not found much on a search. I have a few versions I like that are automatic movement however one version that I really like is a manual wind version.
> 
> Now I may simply buy both however from others experience here can anyone suggest why one movement would be better than the other. I know the differences between the two as I have a few automatics with the rotors however have never owned a manual handwind. Is the handwind more reliable or rugged? Thanks for any input on this as once I know the better choice I will be starting the purchase process.


Go with the manual! Wind it once in the morning and it's good to go for about 38 hours. It takes a minute to wind. I don't wind it religiously, when I'm waiting for something or sitting there watching TV I'll wind it up. I've actually enjoyed owning my first manual and there's something nice about being more involved with the watch over an automatic.

I have also read the manual winds in these cheap Chinese watches are more reliable than the automatics, but I have no evidence to support this.

I don't like power reserves or date complications on these Panerai homages as they complicate the look of the dial imo. But each to their own.


----------



## Robocop (May 17, 2011)

Thank you for the input and I believe I will go with the manual as it is the one that has the features I like most. To add these features to the others I was considering would take more time for me to receive the watch.


The main feature I wanted is the titanium case simply as I like the satin brushed look of this style best. It was a few hours of reading for me however I believe I have enough information now to make a purchase. Thank you for the time to respond and now the waiting begins....


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

lostguy said:


> Go with the manual! Wind it once in the morning and it's good to go for about 38 hours. It takes a minute to wind. I don't wind it religiously, when I'm waiting for something or sitting there watching TV I'll wind it up. I've actually enjoyed owning my first manual and there's something nice about being more involved with the watch over an automatic.
> 
> I have also read the manual winds in these cheap Chinese watches are more reliable than the automatics, but I have no evidence to support this.
> 
> ...


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

I could never get my tracking number to work but the watch just showed up today 

So like most estimates, about 5 weeks in total. I gotta say, I love the watch and would love it at 5x the price. At this price point, it's really a bit hard to fathom. Everything on the watch is perfect, I cannot find any flaws (and I'm SUPER anal). It was wrapped very well. The crystal had a film over it, then the whole case was wrapped in saran wrap, then the whole watch watch in bubble wrap.

In the end, would I order from Getat again? Absolutely. If you are here reading this stuff to find out about him in the first place then you should just be prepared for long delays and spotty communications. It is, after all, a hand built item that sells for mass-produced prices. I'm very pleased with the end result.

I don't have the time to take any "pro" photos, but here are a few quickies...


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

Dang. Sure is purty. Love that strap colour. Wear it well!


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

3ther said:


> Dang. Sure is purty. Love that strap colour. Wear it well!


Thanks man. I'm sure yours is days, if not hours, away from arriving as well!


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

Good lookin' watch hiboost. I got a tracking number this week, which also doesn't work, so I guess mine will just show up whenever it does. Funny thing is I got a tracking number from Jackson on the same day and that one works.


----------



## lostguy (Sep 20, 2011)

Is that the fiddy case? I'd like that in 44mm but at that size the 9 is chopped off which is a shame. Still tempted though but Tat doesn't do the mini fiddy.



hiboost said:


> Thanks man. I'm sure yours is days, if not hours, away from arriving as well!


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah, it's the 1950...doesn't seem too big at all and I really like how the bezel is polished but the rest of the case is brushed. And like you said, you get a 9


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

According to the tracking number on USPS, my watch is in Kearny, NJ as of this evening! That's about 20min south of me, so I should have it tomorrow! Ahhhh!

I'll just have to get through parent/teacher conferences and I'll find my reward waiting for me


----------



## Ecesp004 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello WUS members,

I was wondering who could help me I want to get a PAM homage and was looking into the styles I want. I really like the Pam daylight like the one in transporter the movie, but I also like the 1950's case.I know I want hand-winding and the sapphire domed crystal. I also want it to be classy/casual to wear with a suit. I like the shiny bezel with the polished case. Its either between Getat and jackson, but I really like JOA's work. If you have any pictures or suggestions please let me know I would appreciate it.

Thank You,
E


----------



## lostguy (Sep 20, 2011)

Ecesp004 said:


> Hello WUS members,
> 
> I was wondering who could help me I want to get a PAM homage and was looking into the styles I want. I really like the Pam daylight like the one in transporter the movie, but I also like the 1950's case.I know I want hand-winding and the sapphire domed crystal. I also want it to be classy/casual to wear with a suit. I like the shiny bezel with the polished case. Its either between Getat and jackson, but I really like JOA's work. If you have any pictures or suggestions please let me know I would appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Lots of pictures in this thread and in this one.
You can always email JOA for pictures of his work.

The 1950s case these guys make appears to be a "fiddy" which is actually a PAM 127 homage. It's different to the PAM 311/312 1950's case which Panerai make at the moment-- I prefer this one but I don't think there are any out there that copy it. Tao International has one but it has branding on the dial which ruins it. I think it's this one but don't quote me on it:


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

It's been awfully quiet on this thread! ;-)

Anyway, my second Jackson came in today! Took a little longer this time to arrive, but figured, it was probably due to the long Thanksgiving weekend. Here are some pics with the MM label removed.
















Tried to take this pic at an angle to show that the hands are blue, but it didn't come out very well. :-(








Side-by-side next to my first sterile Jackson. Both are on C&B straps.
The white dial Jackson has the Herald strap, while the black dial Jackson has the Benton strap.









Once again, very pleased with the shipment times (even though a bit longer this time vs my 1st order), pricing and the quality of the timepiece.

As an aside, I had received a shipment notice from Getat the same day this Jackson shipped, so hoped both would arrive at the same time. Well after a week and the Getat HK tracking # didn't work, I e-mailed him, only to hear back a few days later that he made a mistake and ended up shipping out another couple of days after that. Anyway, a bit frustrating, but as everyone has noted, expected. The take away is that if I ever end up ordering another PAM homage, it will be from Jackson. That dude seems more organized and so far, I am happy with my purchases.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

ghostryder said:


> It's been awfully quiet on this thread! ;-)
> 
> Anyway, my second Jackson came in today! Took a little longer this time to arrive, but figured, it was probably due to the long Thanksgiving weekend. Here are some pics with the MM label removed.
> 
> ...


That's a very nice white dial..I might have to try one of those in a PVD case.The Crown & Buckle straps are excellent for the money.Please post pics of the Getat upon arrival.

You are quite correct to favour Jackson over Getat.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TGE (Apr 24, 2011)

ghostryder said:


> Side-by-side next to my first sterile Jackson. Both are on C&B straps.


Both watches and both straps look good. Does the black dial watch have a titanium case, and if so what are your impressions?

Also what are your thoughts on the C&B straps? I've almost pulled the trigger a few times, no idea what's stopping me. I especially like the black strap, and the leather looks reasonably supple at least in the photos, which I'd like. My Getat strap is thick, but even after a couple months it's pretty stiff.


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

TGE said:


> Both watches and both straps look good. Does the black dial watch have a titanium case, and if so what are your impressions?
> 
> Also what are your thoughts on the C&B straps? I've almost pulled the trigger a few times, no idea what's stopping me. I especially like the black strap, and the leather looks reasonably supple at least in the photos, which I'd like. My Getat strap is thick, but even after a couple months it's pretty stiff.


The black dial watch is brushed stainless but I do like it over the polished stainless case. As far as the C&B straps, I do like them more than the stock straps from both Jackson and Getat. The C&B straps are definitely more supple than the Getat strap. Speaking of which, I received the Getat yesterday, so here are more photos:








In order from top: Jackson MM white dial, Jackson sterile black dial, Getat PVD MM black dial 







Both the Jackson white dial and the Getat have blue hands, but the blue hands on the Getat definitely stand out more. 







Getat close up







Getat movement, came with a swan neck, which I didn't expect, so a nice surprise.

Now that I have all three, I can't say that the Getat is significantly better than the Jacksons. The crown guard on the Getat is a bit tighter feeling than the Jacksons, so in that respect, is a +1 for Getat. As noted above, the blue hands on the Getat stands out more than the Jackson. As for the straps, I ordered the thicker strap from Jackson and it was more supple than the thick Getat strap, but I do like the dark oxblood color of the Getat strap.

So even though the Getat may have a slight edge, can't say it was worth the extra wait to build and ship, not to mention the extra cost. If I did it all over again, would just order from Jackson. However, having said that, I am very happy with all my recent PAM homage acquisitions. :-!


----------



## digitalxni (Oct 29, 2008)

How long did it take to receive your getat from ordering


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

digitalxni said:


> How long did it take to receive your getat from ordering


Ordered Oct 21, received request for payment on Nov 1, it shipped on Nov 29, arrived on Dec 3, total of 6 weeks.


----------



## Suncoast (Jan 25, 2010)

ghostryder said:


> Ordered Oct 21, received request for payment on Nov 1, it shipped on Nov 29, arrived on Dec 3, total of 6 weeks.


How is the PVD finish on the Getat? I'm thinking of ordering a Destro 1950 in PVD from Getat but I'm hesitating because I'm afraid of scratching the PVD finish, I know you haven't had it for long but can you or anyone else comment on the durability of Getat or Jacksons PVD


----------



## fireman21s (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello! I'm new to the thread. Just trying to figure out who to order from for a homage watch. Have seen three (3) names floating around in these threads but don't know anything about them or how to order from them! Do they have websites or emails to contact them? Websites would be nice so that I can at least look at what they offer! 

NAMES ---Eddie Platts (Precista page) Jackson and Getat?

If anyone could help!? much appreciated!!!!


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Suncoast said:


> How is the PVD finish on the Getat? I'm thinking of ordering a Destro 1950 in PVD from Getat but I'm hesitating because I'm afraid of scratching the PVD finish, I know you haven't had it for long but can you or anyone else comment on the durability of Getat or Jacksons PVD


I've got a MM with a PVD case from Jackson-It is very durable & quite unbelievably good for the money spent.So far I've clattered the watch against doors & such as well as the obligatory strap changes & it shows no damage.It's also worth noting that the screw-in bars for the strap are also PVD coated.


----------



## elqqqq (Apr 17, 2011)

fireman21s said:


> ...... or NAMES ---Eddie Platts (Precista page) Jackson and Getat?
> 
> If anyone could help!? much appreciated!!!!


You can find Eddie Platts' work from http://www.timefactors.com.


----------



## TGE (Apr 24, 2011)

ghostryder said:


> The black dial watch is brushed stainless but I do like it over the polished stainless case. As far as the C&B straps, I do like them more than the stock straps from both Jackson and Getat. The C&B straps are definitely more supple than the Getat strap.


Thanks, I need to buy a new strap from C&B.

New watch looks good too. My fave is that black dial Jackson still.


----------



## TGE (Apr 24, 2011)

fireman21s said:


> Hello! I'm new to the thread. Just trying to figure out who to order from for a homage watch. Have seen three (3) names floating around in these threads but don't know anything about them or how to order from them! Do they have websites or emails to contact them? Websites would be nice so that I can at least look at what they offer!
> 
> NAMES ---Eddie Platts (Precista page) Jackson and Getat?
> 
> If anyone could help!? much appreciated!!!!


What? You don't want to read through all 50 pages??

Getat: GETAT WATCH CO. - pilot watch, marina watch, 6497 6498 movement,Custom made watch, Case set, Watch acessories

Jackson: http://www............com/

I've got one from Getat which I'm happy with for the price. Took about 8 weeks to arrive if my memory is correct, and people seem to say that's about standard. Jackson is cheaper and supposedly ships quicker. They are pretty similar from what I can take away from reading this thread pretty much front to back.


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

Suncoast said:


> How is the PVD finish on the Getat? I'm thinking of ordering a Destro 1950 in PVD from Getat but I'm hesitating because I'm afraid of scratching the PVD finish, I know you haven't had it for long but can you or anyone else comment on the durability of Getat or Jacksons PVD


The PVD finish on the Getat looks great. Can't speak to its durability just yet, as I have only been wearing it for a couple of days, but so far, it is holding up.


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

TGE said:


> Thanks, I need to buy a new strap from C&B.
> 
> New watch looks good too. My fave is that black dial Jackson still.


Yeah, I like that one best as well. At first, I wasn't too keen on the sterile dial, but now I love it and wish I ordered the PVD Getat with a sterile instead of MM logo.


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

fireman21s said:


> Hello! I'm new to the thread. Just trying to figure out who to order from for a homage watch. Have seen three (3) names floating around in these threads but don't know anything about them or how to order from them! Do they have websites or emails to contact them? Websites would be nice so that I can at least look at what they offer!
> 
> NAMES ---Eddie Platts (Precista page) Jackson and Getat?
> 
> If anyone could help!? much appreciated!!!!


If you just read through the last 2-3 pages, I have a number of posts on my first time experience with Jackson and Getat, having ordered from both recently. IMHO, both are similar quality, however, if I were ordering for the first time, I would order from Jackson, as he is much more responsive to e-mails and builds/ships quicker. Each Jackson watch I ordered took approx. 3 weeks from order placement to delivery. Getat took 6 weeks. In general, a Getat will cost more and I can't say that you get more watch for the money. A lot of people rate the straps as a factor for ordering one over the other, but I would disregard that as a factor as you will want to order a number of different straps from other sources anyway, just to have a variety for different looks.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Chad1522 said:


> I am currently in the market for a PAM homage but my problem is that I have a very small wrist so every whatch that has more than 42mm (better 40mm) in diameter looks ridiculous. I do not want a watch which is too low end. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johanhej (May 1, 2011)

Ok, so I'm about to make an order from Getat. Mostly looking at 44 mm MM with PVD finish. Got some questions though I was hoping you guys could help med with 

1. How is the quality on the watch? Will it run for a couple of years or so with careful usage? Is it worth spending a couple of extra bucks getting sapphire etc?
2. I'm looking for some after market straps, mostly vintage. Any pointer would be dearly appreciated 
3. I mailed Getat some time ago, but haven't gotten any response. How long should I was before I send another?

Would love to buy a real pam some day and I probably will. Just can't justify spending that much money on a watch right now :/


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

johanhej said:


> Ok, so I'm about to make an order from Getat. Mostly looking at 44 mm MM with PVD finish. Got some questions though I was hoping you guys could help med with
> 
> 1. How is the quality on the watch? Will it run for a couple of years or so with careful usage? Is it worth spending a couple of extra bucks getting sapphire etc?
> 2. I'm looking for some after market straps, mostly vintage. Any pointer would be dearly appreciated
> ...


I think they'll last a long time.The watch movement is a clone of an ETA workhorse,tried & tested.Sapphire is more scratch resistant than mineral crystal.At this price point I would do without it[I have a Getat with sapphire & 2 Jacksons without.]I've found mineral crystal to be less reflective & "clearer".

There are many straps to choose from ,it really just depends how much you want to spend.Try the Paneristi Accessories Corner sale/trade forum to get an idea of what's available.Google is also your friend.

I recommended Jackson over Getat-Please see comments above on this page/thread.There is no difference in quality but Jackson charges less,ships quicker & answers emails.Getat ships slowly[or in my case,not at all],doesn't readily answer emails & is considerably more expensive.

I'm lucky enough to own a Panerai but the MM homages I've received are excellent in their own inexpensive way.I particularly enjoy the PVD model I bought from Jackson.Frankly,I consider Panerai watches [& probably all luxury brands]to be vastly overpriced.I love my Luminor Marina but they have more than doubled in price in 10 years & are not affordable any longer.Some of the current models are truly works of art,beautiful watches,but £4000,£5000 & much more each ? etc....bonkers.To each their own I think.

Best wishes with your purchase.You will be delighted if my experience is anything to go by[with Jackson anyway.]


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

serge70 said:


> I think they'll last a long time.The watch movement is a clone of an ETA workhorse,tried & tested.Sapphire is more scratch resistant than mineral crystal.At this price point I would do without it[I have a Getat with sapphire & 2 Jacksons without.]I've found mineral crystal to be less reflective & "clearer".
> 
> There are many straps to choose from ,it really just depends how much you want to spend.Try the Paneristi Accessories Corner sale/trade forum to get an idea of what's available.Google is also your friend.
> 
> ...


If the movement eventually breaks, which is in my opinion the only likely thing to go wrong with such watches, a replacement movement can be found for less than 40 USD and the work to install the movement is really not complicated. I did this myself several times for modifications (dial changes / hands) and now it does not take me more than one hour work for a complete movement replacement.


----------



## johanhej (May 1, 2011)

serge70 said:


> I think they'll last a long time.The watch movement is a clone of an ETA workhorse,tried & tested.Sapphire is more scratch resistant than mineral crystal.At this price point I would do without it[I have a Getat with sapphire & 2 Jacksons without.]I've found mineral crystal to be less reflective & "clearer".
> 
> There are many straps to choose from ,it really just depends how much you want to spend.Try the Paneristi Accessories Corner sale/trade forum to get an idea of what's available.Google is also your friend.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, very informative. Reason I'm leaning towards Getat is cause his site is the least annoying. I just can't stand Jackson's. So much loading to look at each and every watch. I'll give it another try though.

I'm really considering going for a real pam. Considering the development they've had in prices over the last 10 years, it's not a bad investment. As a student, buying a watch for that price would be hard to justify...


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Jackson's site is a bit of an eyesore but if you have some idea of what type of watch you want in terms of dial & case then your patience will be rewarded.I was a little confused by it all when I first visited but I now consider myself an expert.
The value of my Panerai may have doubled in 10 years but I wouldn't consider buying one today for several reasons;particularly as I am fond of the "painted" dial & solid caseback on the older models.
I'd certainly try a homage or two to evaluate the case design & look of this style of watch before saving for the real thing.I've never considered my watches as investments but there are worse things to put money into..
I've found the homages to be just fascinating-the price,design,value for money & selection are just very amusing.I will be adding one or two more PVD models to my collection at some point.
Enjoy what you order.


----------



## kore (Jun 18, 2010)

i want to have it... :-!:-!
which one do you recomended?
does getat still have problems with late shipping and responds?


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

kore said:


> i want to have it... :-!:-!
> which one do you recomended?
> does getat still have problems with late shipping and responds?


Jackson should get your money!


----------



## johanhej (May 1, 2011)

serge70 said:


> Jackson's site is a bit of an eyesore but if you have some idea of what type of watch you want in terms of dial & case then your patience will be rewarded.I was a little confused by it all when I first visited but I now consider myself an expert.
> The value of my Panerai may have doubled in 10 years but I wouldn't consider buying one today for several reasons;particularly as I am fond of the "painted" dial & solid caseback on the older models.
> I'd certainly try a homage or two to evaluate the case design & look of this style of watch before saving for the real thing.I've never considered my watches as investments but there are worse things to put money into..
> I've found the homages to be just fascinating-the price,design,value for money & selection are just very amusing.I will be adding one or two more PVD models to my collection at some point.
> Enjoy what you order.


Thanks man. I agree with everything you're saying Panerais being overpriced luxury items. I just know from experience that once I set my mind on something, I tend to get it one way or another .

I ended up taking your advice ordering not one, but two, homages. One 44mm MM and a 45 mm radiomir with Cali dial, both custom from Getat. He has actually been fairly quick with responding so far. Been browsing the ........... alot lately and really considering to try build my own homages.

Can't wait to receive the watches. Just hoping it won't take more than a month


----------



## polson (Dec 14, 2010)

I just purchased 3 pam homage from dajiwatch and received in less than two weeks. Very impressed for the money. I have to say even if your considering buying the real deal it would absolutely make sense to order a few of these and where them a while before plunking down that much money on, the real deal.


----------



## johanhej (May 1, 2011)

I take back what I said about Getat being responsive. Been a couple of days now. :/


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

johanhej said:


> I take back what I said about Getat being responsive. Been a couple of days now. :/


Well, you did receive fair warning in the last few pages of this thread. Took 6 weeks total for me to get mine, with many "silent periods" on my inquiries, and it wasn't even a custom job. Having owned both Jackson and Getat homages for a few weeks now, any differences between the two are marginal at best.


----------



## ed21x (Feb 11, 2011)

has anyone come out with a sterile 42mm radiomir homage? methinks it would make a lovely dress watch


----------



## Alex.C (Mar 28, 2011)

Sadly, the last I heard there were still no 42 radi homages. Which is a real bummer since I think 45mm would be too big on my wrist.


----------



## johanhej (May 1, 2011)

Just got to ask, anyone heard from tat in the last week? He hasn't answered any of my emails and i'm starting ta get impatient :/


----------



## bartekk (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi everyone! I too am new here but longtime lurker 
So I decided I think I also want a PVD homage! But I need some help since I'm having a hard time figuring it all out to the T...

Jackson seems to be the way to go.
Which model should I get if I want everything black? Black on black sandwich dial, black lume, black hands everything black! Ideally superlume and sapphire crystal! 44mm seems to be a good size for me. But 47mm seems tempting....I currently have a 42mm Laco pilot and I want bigger 

Black strap would be nice too! I don't think he offers these in automatic? And finally, i noticed that some people got these homages with the MM engravings in the back, but some don't? What's the deal with that?

Anywhoo...if anyone has a stealth homage like the one i'm describing....I wanna see pics! And I wouldn't mind a little help in asking Jackson exactly what I want 

Thanks a lot guys!
Bartek


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

Alex.C said:


> Sadly, the last I heard there were still no 42 radi homages. Which is a real bummer since I think 45mm would be too big on my wrist.


Alex.C - just go for it. Radi's wear small, partly because they're thin, and partly I think due to the wire lugs. If you're REALLY concerned with them being too big, you could go with a black or brown PVD to "slim" it down a little more. Really, I think you'll find it's not a bad size at all. I made one for my brother and it was the biggest watch he has, but it looks great on him. His wrists are at or just below 7", mine are 7.75. Check the sales forum here, or snag a good Jackson for a starter.

Clair


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)

Just picked up this Swiss Legend Conqueror for $69.99 from WOW during their Christmas sale. I'll take a few better photos tomorrow in the daylight.

On the 26mm strap my wife made:









Just in case you forget this watch is Swiss and Legendary:









Big Black and Beautiful:









38mm VS 50mm:


----------



## johanhej (May 1, 2011)

This is odd. I just tried to enter Getat's homepage but it says it has expired. Getting a little concerned because i ordered two watches from him 10 days ago.


----------



## amacman (Dec 4, 2010)

johanhej said:


> This is odd. I just tried to enter Getat's homepage but it says it has expired. Getting a little concerned because i ordered two watches from him 10 days ago.


Just loaded fine for me

GETAT WATCH CO. - pilot watch, marina watch, 6497 6498 movement,Custom made watch, Case set, Watch acessories


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

amacman said:


> Just loaded fine for me


Loaded ok for me yesterday too. It probably just expired and he hadn't renewed it yet.


----------



## johanhej (May 1, 2011)

Ye, sorry about that. It was down for a day or so. I'm quite the unpatient fella. Can't wait to receive the watches though


----------



## JBravo (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi. I'm trying to buy a homage Pam from Jackson but having a hard time navigating through all the models. 
Which model on the Jackson's site is closest to the http://i1085.photobucket.com/albums/j435/getatwatch/mm4750wt V/mm4750wtV1.jpg on Getat with similar case and dial design ?
Thanks!


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

That'd be the 1950s homage. They're typically 47mm and have nice dome crystals. His mm228 looks like the one you linked.
Oh, wait! I remembered he has 'mini fiddy' i.e. 44mm versions. For this size, mm203 is the closest.

You can also search "1950s" or "mini fiddy" on his mainpage to see which other dial/hand choices he has.


----------



## JBravo (Jan 5, 2012)

Citizen V said:


> That'd be the 1950s homage. They're typically 47mm and have nice dome crystals. His mm228 looks like the one you linked.
> Oh, wait! I remembered he has 'mini fiddy' i.e. 44mm versions. For this size, mm203 is the closest.
> 
> You can also search "1950s" or "mini fiddy" on his mainpage to see which other dial/hand choices he has.


Thanks a lot! 
I wanted to order on Getat but the pass few pages suggest that Jackson is the better choice due to fast response time.
Is ordering from Getat really that bad? They also charge extra for shipping. Is there any quality difference?


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

JBravo said:


> Thanks a lot!
> I wanted to order on Getat but the pass few pages suggest that Jackson is the better choice due to fast response time.
> Is ordering from Getat really that bad? They also charge extra for shipping. Is there any quality difference?


Jackson will deliver,Getat may not[3 ordered & delivered from Jackson vs 3 ordered but only 1 delivered by Getat].There is no difference in quality that I can see.Jackson offers great value.


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

Got my jackson 111-homage two days ago, very happy with it so far


----------



## tbone0705 (Jan 12, 2012)

Does anyone know just how good the strong lume from Jackson is, both in terms of brightness and how long it lasts? I heard that the getat superlume is quite good, but not sure if I want to go through the whole waiting process. Any info would be helpful.


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

tbone0705 said:


> Does anyone know just how good the strong lume from Jackson is, both in terms of brightness and how long it lasts? I heard that the getat superlume is quite good, but not sure if I want to go through the whole waiting process. Any info would be helpful.


Had two different watches with superlume from Jackson. One was the MM228 which had extremly good lume imo, almost as bright as my Orange Monster. The one above, MM225, also has superlume but not as good as the other one but still pretty good. Hands glows a bit more than the dial, something it didn't do on the MM where they were the glowed at the same strength.


----------



## BassmanPro (Nov 30, 2011)

*Hi, I'm a newb*

I have been drawn in to the desire for a Panerai homage by this image:









I sent the image to GETAT to see if he can accommodate. Can anyone tell me to which model PAM this is paying homage?

Best regards,

Mike


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: Hi, I'm a newb*

I think it is a homage to the one I already posted on this thread!


----------



## BassmanPro (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Hi, I'm a newb*

Which is an homage to what model Panerai?


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Hi, I'm a newb*



BassmanPro said:


> I have been drawn in to the desire for a Panerai homage by this image:
> 
> View attachment 600465
> 
> ...


That's an homage by DSN. I used to own one and the PVD finish is absolutely gorgeous. A real nice matte finish and not that cheaper looking PVD with sheen that you get from Getat and Jackson. You'll be looking for the sterile 44mm version with C1 lume


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Hi, I'm a newb*

I'm looking in to options on radiomir homages, 45mm case. i'd like pvd finish, but ultimately i would like to mod it myself in the future, I was wondering how people got on with superlume for things like driving at night, I know it's a random question but it crossed my mind that driving at night if the lume is very bright it could be distracting. are there different levels of lume. 
as for modding I was looking for any pictures of black PVD homage radi's with vintage/aged dials, I'd like a sub dial but no date.


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Hi, I'm a newb*

I don't think any lume readily available will be distracting while driving at night. Most lume is brightest just after being exposed to light or UV, and unless you're blasting your watch with a UV torch right before you start driving, the glow will have calmed down to merely legible. Even when fully blazing, it's not likely to be brighter than your dash lights. No worries, but I think there are some lume junkies out there that wish it WAS distracting...

Clair


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Hi, I'm a newb*

Great, i'm no "lumejunky" )


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Hi, I'm a newb*



TicTocTach said:


> I don't think any lume readily available will be distracting while driving at night. Most lume is brightest just after being exposed to light or UV, and unless you're blasting your watch with a UV torch right before you start driving, the glow will have calmed down to merely legible. Even when fully blazing, it's not likely to be brighter than your dash lights. No worries, but I think there are some lume junkies out there that wish it WAS distracting...
> 
> Clair


Bang on Clair.


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Hi, I'm a newb*



blueradish said:


> That's an homage by DSN. I used to own one and the PVD finish is absolutely gorgeous. A real nice matte finish and not that cheaper looking PVD with sheen that you get from Getat and Jackson. You'll be looking for the sterile 44mm version with C1 lume


where can I get one??


----------



## BassmanPro (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Hi, I'm a newb*

Thank you!


----------



## johanhej (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Hi, I'm a newb*



vbluep51 said:


> where can I get one??


His mail is written in the first post of this thread.


----------



## garyjc1981 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Hi, I'm a newb*



BassmanPro said:


> I have been drawn in to the desire for a Panerai homage by this image:
> 
> View attachment 600465
> 
> ...


I love this watch! I've been on to Jackson about it but I've been told he does the watch with a normal brown strap. Anyone know where I could get the particular strap in this photo? Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## SuperSovick7 (Apr 26, 2011)

This thread actually helped me decide which one to get... I went with Getat cause of the customization, but actually i just got the Black strap and Silver hands with the normal dial (i should've went with the sterile but it's grown on me)...and it didn't take that long... it took about 6 weeks from the time i paid to get my watch... so heres a few pics of mine (sorry bout the pics... my camera sucks)........ oh and it's the 47mm 1950s watch


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice choice SuperSovick7, it looks awesome ! I love the 1950 case.

So, I want to finally mod my Getat like I planned when I first got it, i.e. swap hands.







I want to get a pair of blue hands w/ white lume area. Jackson didn't seem to have any for sale and Getat only had ones with green lume area (above). Anyone know of anywhere else I should check?


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm looking at a few different case designs now, what is the closest MM to a vintage Pam case with a crown guard, something like a mini fiddy 44mm but are there different case shapes for these?, I like the look of the 6152. I would like a brushed finish with polished bezel. definately a sub dial, possibly an automatic, and a slightly domed glass (not the big chunky ones) and a good bright lume. It would be cool to have vintage hands but with a stock watch maybe I can mod it myself later. Davidsen and Jackson do customs so any ideas would be appreciated. I'm actually not bothered about a strap if it's a way of keeping the cost down, although I suspect stock straps don't cost much anyway. 

Not too specific eh! )


----------



## SuperSovick7 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks alot Citizen V...... My next one is gonna be a PVD 47mm from getat with the sandy brown strap and black stiching.

As for your question about blue hands.... i'm kinda a newb at this whole watch thing but i've seen them on manbushijie.... heres the link
Parnis Marina Militare watch ..... i'm not sure of where else to try, but maybe ebay might have some.


----------



## SuperSovick7 (Apr 26, 2011)

funny thing.... right when i got done writing my other reply, i checked ebay and found some..... heres the link WATCH HAND FOR PANERAI WATCH UNITAS 6497-6498 BLUE PART | eBay


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks . But actually when I was looking at the manbushijie hand sets you linked, it prompted me to look back at the hands on my getat. I actually think they're the pale light green like the ones he has, and not white haha.


----------



## J.Prime (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's mine. 47mm 'Vintage' from DSN, Brev. Ital. crown guard, super lume, ETA6497, custom caseback, I've also stripped the blue AR from the inside of the crystal. All straps have been made by me.


----------



## SuperSovick7 (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow...now that is one nice lookin watch...i love the custom caseback and the vintage style strap.


----------



## J.Prime (Oct 21, 2009)

SuperSovick7 said:


> Wow...now that is one nice lookin watch...i love the custom caseback and the vintage style strap.


Thanks! This will never leave the collection!!


----------



## OJ Bartley (Dec 8, 2010)

As a general question, do many of you guys wear these with a suit? I know they look good dressed up, but they all seem to be pretty tall cases, and I would think they have trouble slipping under a cuff, especially the ones on the thick straps (which look the best). Regular cuffs aren't too bad, but with a French cuff there's very little clearance.


----------



## cardiffgiant (Dec 27, 2011)

I ordered a Getat over the weekend. Now for the waiting game


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

I just ordered a Jackson mini fiddy, but I have an email saying they've stopped for chinese new year so nothing ships until the first week of february. let's see who's arrives first


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

OJ Bartley said:


> As a general question, do many of you guys wear these with a suit? I know they look good dressed up, but they all seem to be pretty tall cases, and I would think they have trouble slipping under a cuff, especially the ones on the thick straps (which look the best). Regular cuffs aren't too bad, but with a French cuff there's very little clearance.


If I have a tighter cuff I tend to go with my shallower 3646/Radiomir cases. The Lumi's and Fiddys, even the mini's are too big.


----------



## Luminous1 (Dec 18, 2011)

martinellard said:


> I just ordered a Jackson mini fiddy, but *I have an email saying they've stopped for chinese new year so nothing ships until the first week of february. let's see who's arrives first*


Great info, thanks. I have emailed Tat a couple times over the past 2 weeks. Perhaps he's out of the office on holiday....... Hopefully mine 2 will be coming soon as it has been about 5 weeks.......


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

Luminous1 said:


> Great info, thanks. I have emailed Tat a couple times over the past 2 weeks. Perhaps he's out of the office on holiday....... Hopefully mine 2 will be coming soon as it has been about 5 weeks.......


when he does ship it should come quickly, my watch from Tat took about three weeks to an email saying it was shipping, another week to get the tracking number, then i just watched the tracking updates using the hong kong post app on my iphone, it took about four days to get to my door.
I wanted to see if jackson was much quicker but chinese new year has postponed that, he said it will ship first week of feb so i'll see if it's as easy to track.


----------



## johanhej (May 1, 2011)

Luminous1 said:


> Great info, thanks. I have emailed Tat a couple times over the past 2 weeks. Perhaps he's out of the office on holiday....... Hopefully mine 2 will be coming soon *as it has been about 5 weeks*.......


Same. Ordered two watches from Tat. Two weeks ago tat emailed me claiming the watches had been picked up by the postman in hong kong, also giving me tracking number for the package. Unfortunetly, two weeks later their tracking page hasn't shown any sign of my package . Emailed tat about it and he said he would check with the post office, but haven't gotten any response.

I don't want to rush him, specially since it's during his holidays and i understand he has alot to do, but i really want the watches b-)


----------



## knocknock (Jan 18, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what the deal with Jackson's site is? Im kind of interested in a 40mm but his site seems to be completely useless. Once it finally loads, the links just reload the main page.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

johanhej said:


> Same. Ordered two watches from Tat. Two weeks ago tat emailed me claiming the watches had been picked up by the postman in hong kong, also giving me tracking number for the package. Unfortunetly, two weeks later their tracking page hasn't shown any sign of my package . Emailed tat about it and he said he would check with the post office, but haven't gotten any response.
> 
> I don't want to rush him, specially since it's during his holidays and i understand he has alot to do, but i really want the watches b-)


Have you tried entering the tracking number on your local PO's tracking page?


----------



## johanhej (May 1, 2011)

Yes I have. I heard HKpost could be real slow, like 3 weeks slow even. Guessing patience is the keyword here .


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

johanhej said:


> Yes I have. I heard HKpost could be real slow, like 3 weeks slow even. Guessing patience is the keyword here .


for me, it took a week from saying it had been posted to getting an email with a tracking number, then it took nearly another week before it showed up in tracking, i tracked using the HK post app on my iphone and once it showed up i new where it was all the time.


----------



## BassmanPro (Nov 30, 2011)

knocknock said:


> Can anyone tell me what the deal with Jackson's site is? Im kind of interested in a 40mm but his site seems to be completely useless. Once it finally loads, the links just reload the main page.


Scroll down, the pictures of the model you clicked on are displayed below the clutter.


----------



## breijm (Dec 29, 2008)

```
Does Anyone have current contact info for DSN aka Davidsen?  As of late-Janurary 2012, his photo bucket site was still up, but his yahoo email address was kicking back email as undeliverable.  Any help is appreiated.
```


----------



## antspants (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm planning to buy one of these Pan homages and after reading the different supplier reviews I was intending to buy from Jackson but can't find what I want on his site. 

I want a 44mm power reserve with polished case, black dial, deployment buckle, without the Reg TM engraving on the crown guard, and is it possible to get it with a quartz movement? 

Has anybody else ordered the same thing and so knows which model number it is, or do I just need to email my requirements over to him? 

Other questions...what is the mini-fiddy style, and is it the same as the 1950 style I've seen on other sites, is it possible to get white numbers/markings or is green the closest, is the sapphire crystal worth the extra $20, and what is a swan neck movement?

Sorry for all the questions, I thought I only had two when I started typing


----------



## knarfster (Jan 17, 2012)

SuperSovick7 said:


> Wow...now that is one nice lookin watch...i love the custom caseback and the vintage style strap.


Not. I haven't quite figured out why people want an homage of these watches.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

knarfster said:


> Not. I haven't quite figured out why people want an homage of these watches.


Different tastes?


----------



## digitalxni (Oct 29, 2008)

knarfster said:


> Not. I haven't quite figured out why people want an homage of these watches.


Probably because people like the look of them 

I would like a genuine Panerai but can't afford or justify spending a few thousand on a watch - especially one that uses a $200(ish?) movement and sells it for over ten times as much! Just my (possibly ill-informed) opinion


----------



## johanhej (May 1, 2011)

So, I know it's around the holidays over in Asia, but I'm starting to get a bit concerned.

Ordered two watches from Getat around middle of December, and on the 6th of January the watch was picked up by the postman. Getat gave me a tracking number, though there is still not a sign of my package on Hong Kong post's tracking page. Haven't heard from Tat in 10 days either.

Anyone had any contact with Tat lately?


----------



## OceanView (Jun 5, 2010)

johanhej said:


> So, I know it's around the holidays over in Asia, but I'm starting to get a bit concerned.
> 
> Ordered two watches from Getat around middle of December, and on the 6th of January the watch was picked up by the postman. Getat gave me a tracking number, though there is still not a sign of my package on Hong Kong post's tracking page. Haven't heard from Tat in 10 days either.
> 
> Anyone had any contact with Tat lately?


It's Chinese New Year and they usually stop or slow down most business for a few weeks.
Probably not gonna hear much till February.


----------



## memphislawyer (Nov 10, 2008)

What is the lume like on these things?


----------



## memphislawyer (Nov 10, 2008)

I am a little scared of a 47mm watch. I see one here at a great price, $145 or so

TimeZone: Show Posts by: al358

but my Mastercontrol at 40mm seems to be big on me. Any suggestions or advice? What kind price, delivered, for about the same watch, would I expect if I went to 44mm? Or am I overthinking it and 44mm and 47mm on this type of watch are gonna wear about the same>


----------



## memphislawyer (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry, link bad in above post

TimeZone: Sales Corner => FS: 47mm Marina Militare 127 1950 Pam Homage


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

breijm said:


> ```
> Does Anyone have current contact info for DSN aka Davidsen?  As of late-Janurary 2012, his photo bucket site was still up, but his yahoo email address was kicking back email as undeliverable.  Any help is appreiated.
> ```


Here's what I have for him

[email protected]
[email protected]



johanhej said:


> So, I know it's around the holidays over in Asia, but I'm starting to get a bit concerned.
> 
> Ordered two watches from Getat around middle of December, and on the 6th of January the watch was picked up by the postman. Getat gave me a tracking number, though there is still not a sign of my package on Hong Kong post's tracking page. Haven't heard from Tat in 10 days either.
> 
> Anyone had any contact with Tat lately?


In my many experiences with Tat, I have found that there is a large delay in see active tracking on postal sites. I believe Tat has shipping labels at his office and emails the tracking number to the buyer, however, it is still a couple days until that package reaches the post office. Then it takes HKP a while to post the tracking. I have had experiences where the tracking does not show up on HKP, but does show on Canada Post. May try your local countries tracking, USPS, etc.

HKP does not move during CNY, so if you package is in HK, it ain't leaving until they're done celebrating.



memphislawyer said:


> I am a little scared of a 47mm watch. I see one here at a great price, $145 or so
> 
> TimeZone: Show Posts by: al358
> 
> but my Mastercontrol at 40mm seems to be big on me. Any suggestions or advice? What kind price, delivered, for about the same watch, would I expect if I went to 44mm? Or am I overthinking it and 44mm and 47mm on this type of watch are gonna wear about the same>


Keep in mind that a 47mm PAM is for the case, with CG your looking at 54.5mm in overall size. I find that they don't wear to a 54mm watch. Here is a wristie of one of mine on my 7.25" wrist.


----------



## RAMONDEMORON (May 13, 2011)

Jockinho said:


> Got my jackson 111-homage two days ago, very happy with it so far


 A gorgeous strap. Where did you get it? What´s its name? Regards.


----------



## hyperaesthetic (Nov 12, 2007)

What is the weight of 44mm titanium vs stainless steel watch? That would help me in deciding whether I want to go with the titanium version or not.

Thank you,


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

hyperaesthetic said:


> What is the weight of 44mm titanium vs stainless steel watch? That would help me in deciding whether I want to go with the titanium version or not.
> 
> Thank you,


According to Tat's site when it's parceled up to post the 44mm titanium case alone is 75 grams and the brushed finish is 85 grams.


----------



## DJLin (Jan 4, 2011)

StevenY, that is a beautiful looking tat. I would also like to get the same bracelet. Did you get that bracelet from tat?


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

RAMONDEMORON said:


> A gorgeous strap. Where did you get it? What´s its name? Regards.


It's from: Lederarts Handmade Watchstraps
Best strap I ever have touched, well worth the money


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

Kind of a Panerai homage, the Magrette Bronze...


On a Benarus strap but think I need some new shoes for it


----------



## mellons (Feb 5, 2010)

here's an odd one:

a cali mini-fiddy 372 ish ......(6154 case shape + cg)


----------



## johanhej (May 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry for spamming this thread about the Getat order, but I'm really concerned now. Getat hasn't answered me in almost a month, and my package still hasn't shown up on any tracking site.

I understand the delay with New Year's and everything, but I believe I've been fairly patient now. Has anyone heard from Getat lately?

EDIT: I understand he must have alot to do, and I really don't want to rush him. I have full understanding that it takes time to make the watches. I just think it's odd how it has progressed.


----------



## cardiffgiant (Dec 27, 2011)

johanhej said:


> I'm so sorry for spamming this thread about the Getat order, but I'm really concerned now. Getat hasn't answered me in almost a month, and my package still hasn't shown up on any tracking site.
> 
> I understand the delay with New Year's and everything, but I believe I've been fairly patient now. Has anyone heard from Getat lately?
> 
> EDIT: I understand he must have alot to do, and I really don't want to rush him. I have full understanding that it takes time to make the watches. I just think it's odd how it has progressed.


I ordered one and paid on Jan 14 and haven't gotten anything except for the email of the invoice and receipt. I emailed them for a status a couple of days ago, but haven't heard back.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

johanhej said:


> I'm so sorry for spamming this thread about the Getat order, but I'm really concerned now. Getat hasn't answered me in almost a month, and my package still hasn't shown up on any tracking site.
> 
> I understand the delay with New Year's and everything, but I believe I've been fairly patient now. Has anyone heard from Getat lately?
> 
> EDIT: I understand he must have alot to do, and I really don't want to rush him. I have full understanding that it takes time to make the watches. I just think it's odd how it has progressed.


From my experience Getat is not reliable.You may receive your order[the vast majority do after about 6 weeks or so] but you may not.I received my first order but not my second [for 2 watches],despite being given a tracking number.The tracking number never worked & they never showed up.

IMHO it just isn't worth the uncertainty of ordering from him when you can go to Jackson Tse & get the same quality [or very close] for less money & he ships when he says he will & the tracking number he will email works.In total he delivers in 2 weeks.I've ordered 3 watches from him & they all arrived very promptly.He just offers the better service.

I hope your order does show up but you'll need great patience & some luck,I think.


----------



## cardiffgiant (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow, forget that. I have 45 days to open a dispute through paypal. I'm not going to take the chance. I'm opening a dispute if it isn't here by next Monday.


----------



## johanhej (May 1, 2011)

serge70 said:


> From my experience Getat is not reliable.You may receive your order[the vast majority do after about 6 weeks or so] but you may not.I received my first order but not my second [for 2 watches],despite being given a tracking number.The tracking number never worked & they never showed up.
> 
> IMHO it just isn't worth the uncertainty of ordering from him when you can go to Jackson Tse & get the same quality [or very close] for less money & he ships when he says he will & the tracking number he will email works.In total he delivers in 2 weeks.I've ordered 3 watches from him & they all arrived very promptly.He just offers the better service.
> 
> I hope your order does show up but you'll need great patience & some luck,I think.


From what I've read Getat always delivers eventually. If not, he will refund you the money spent. What happened when you didn't get the watches?

I ordered two watches from him. I don't mind waiting, but losing complete contact with him makes me concerned.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

johanhej said:


> From what I've read Getat always delivers eventually. If not, he will refund you the money spent. What happened when you didn't get the watches?
> 
> I ordered two watches from him. I don't mind waiting, but losing complete contact with him makes me concerned.


Yes,he refunded my money as soon as I opened a Paypal claim[within 12 hours of the claim i think] but prior to that he didn't respond to my emails about the tracking number being useless or my 5 week wait for any information at all.As you can no doubt tell,I was really disappointed with his service.

To be fair,the first watch I ordered & received is stunning for the money.Unfortunately,when ordering internationally,communication is really important & Getat doesn't/can't do this.

I agree he usually does deliver eventually in most cases but he's too hit & miss to take a chance with,as far as I'm concerned.Many have pointed out that he's too busy to answer emails & to just be patient & I'd go with that if he was the only supplier out there,but he isn't.

I'll never order from him again,despite the quality he offers.Jackson etc do the same stuff better & cheaper.

I hope your order does arrive & you are eventually delighted.


----------



## johanhej (May 1, 2011)

serge70 said:


> Yes,he refunded my money as soon as I opened a Paypal claim[within 12 hours of the claim i think] but prior to that he didn't respond to my emails about the tracking number being useless or my 5 week wait for any information at all.As you can no doubt tell,I was really disappointed with his service.
> 
> To be fair,the first watch I ordered & received is stunning for the money.Unfortunately,when ordering internationally,communication is really important & Getat doesn't/can't do this.
> 
> ...


Okay. I'll wait a couple of more days with with PayPal claim. Really hoping things will work out. Really looked forward to receiving the watches.


----------



## Sublimize23 (May 11, 2011)

Has anyone ordered from Manbushijie recently? I hear he is faster and somewhat more communicative than Getat.


----------



## cardiffgiant (Dec 27, 2011)

Based upon that experience, and the fact that he's not responding to two of us, I went ahead and submitted the paypal claim. If he's that hit or miss, there's no reason that anyone should be rewarding him with more business. Once the claim is settled, I may give jackson a try.


----------



## johanhej (May 1, 2011)

cardiffgiant said:


> Based upon that experience, and the fact that he's not responding to two of us, I went ahead and submitted the paypal claim. If he's that hit or miss, there's no reason that anyone should be rewarding him with more business. Once the claim is settled, I may give jackson a try.


Based on that conclusion I went on submitting one too. Just hoping everything will be resolved.


----------



## ~kyle (Aug 5, 2009)

Sublimize23 said:


> Has anyone ordered from Manbushijie recently? I hear he is faster and somewhat more communicative than Getat.


I ordered a Parnis Power Reserve from manbushijie on January the 8th and I was wearing it 11 days later. I was emailed the invoice immediately after ordering it and then I was sent an email just under 9 hours later with a tracking number telling me it had been shipped. Not too bad IMHO.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

cardiffgiant said:


> Based upon that experience, and the fact that he's not responding to two of us, I went ahead and submitted the paypal claim. If he's that hit or miss, there's no reason that anyone should be rewarding him with more business. Once the claim is settled, I may give jackson a try.


I think,on balance,you've done the right thing.If more buyers took a tougher line with him he might well employ someone to run the email side of his business properly,which would remove all the guess work from buying from him.

Depending on what you wish to order,I'd try one of Jackson's latest models[the RXW case models]-they look pretty special.Whatever happens,he will come through.

I hope Paypal sort it out quickly for you.


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

Maybe I just got a lemon, but the Getat that I've had for a couple of months just stopped ticking, while I was just sitting here watching tv. And I've only really worn it maybe 10-15 days since I got it, given I have other watches in my rotation. I've been an advocate of Jackson before based on his responsiveness and quality compared to Getat. Now I have another reason to give Getat a downgrade. I know these are relative cheap watches but to not even last 3 months (really 2 weeks of wear) is unacceptable.


----------



## Sublimize23 (May 11, 2011)

Knock on wood, but my Getat has been running strong for almost 2 years now.. Maybe you did get a lemon?


ghostryder said:


> Maybe I just got a lemon, but the Getat that I've had for a couple of months just stopped ticking, while I was just sitting here watching tv. And I've only really worn it maybe 10-15 days since I got it, given I have other watches in my rotation. I've been an advocate of Jackson before based on his responsiveness and quality compared to Getat. Now I have another reason to give Getat a downgrade. I know these are relative cheap watches but to not even last 3 months (really 2 weeks of wear) is unacceptable.


----------



## roylex (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey anyone knows how I can contact DNS to make a homage watch for me? I tried to email him at 
" [email protected]" but it seems to not be valid anymore. Help me please thx


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

Sublimize23 said:


> Knock on wood, but my Getat has been running strong for almost 2 years now.. Maybe you did get a lemon?


I googled "getat stopped" to see if I could find a DIY fix and a few clicks through another forum, stumbled onto this "party trick": TZ-UK • View topic - Seiko regulation in the UK/Ireland

So I figured, what do I have to lose, gave the Getat a firm b*#ch slap and voila, it is ticking again. :-! The thread referred to a tangled hairspring. Anyone have knowledge of this problem?

Just wondering what may have caused mine to suddenly stop. I don't recall jarring the watch or bumping it onto anything. Also, while it seems to be working now, wonder if it there is some longer term issue with the movement. Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## johanhej (May 1, 2011)

roylex said:


> Hey anyone knows how I can contact DNS to make a homage watch for me? I tried to email him at
> " [email protected]" but it seems to not be valid anymore. Help me please thx


+1. I'd also like to know this. Really want one of those fiddys with gold dials and doomed crystal.


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

ghostryder said:


> I googled "getat stopped" to see if I could find a DIY fix and a few clicks through another forum, stumbled onto this "party trick": TZ-UK • View topic - Seiko regulation in the UK/Ireland
> 
> So I figured, what do I have to lose, gave the Getat a firm b*#ch slap and voila, it is ticking again. :-! The thread referred to a tangled hairspring. Anyone have knowledge of this problem?
> 
> ...


It wouldn't surprise me if there was a small burr or filing of metal left in the movement when it was manufactured.The 6497 clone movements used by the Chinese homage sellers are strong but cheaply made & such a QC issue could have caused yours to stop.Maybe now it will run trouble free ?

The Jackson I have has the same movement & ,apart from running a bit fast,has been solid.

Fingers crossed,it might be sound as a bell from now on ?


----------



## frigiliana (Feb 4, 2010)

Been in contact with jackson tse and am nearly ready to purchase one of his 40mm watches , although i appreciate they're cheap and i shouldn't expect too much i would like to think i might get at least 2 years out of my watch is that being over optimistic ?


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

frigiliana said:


> Been in contact with jackson tse and am nearly ready to purchase one of his 40mm watches , although i appreciate they're cheap and i shouldn't expect too much i would like to think i might get at least 2 years out of my watch is that being over optimistic ?


No,I think you should get at least that from it.I've got 2 that run like champs[6 months old].I've got zero issues with the quality he offers.Great fun at a great price.


----------



## Sublimize23 (May 11, 2011)

Who here has successfully swapped a 6497? I have another sterile homage with a known, serviced swiss 6497 I'd like to put in my getat. The getat has a nicer everything, dial, hands, case, etc. I have all the tools. The research I did suggests it's pretty straightforward but I'm most worried about the dial screws and which crown to use, from the original Chinese 6497 or the one that came with the swiss one.


----------



## Sublimize23 (May 11, 2011)

Just wired the money for my Davidsen Pam... Looks like it's all in boys, I don't think I'll be able to get that money back if I ever need to. 
Will keep it updated with QC pics and shipping times in case anyone else is planning an order!


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

serge70 said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if there was a small burr or filing of metal left in the movement when it was manufactured.The 6497 clone movements used by the Chinese homage sellers are strong but cheaply made & such a QC issue could have caused yours to stop.Maybe now it will run trouble free ?
> 
> The Jackson I have has the same movement & ,apart from running a bit fast,has been solid.
> 
> Fingers crossed,it might be sound as a bell from now on ?


If there was any debris in there, my slap may have jarred it loose. Been running for 24 hours so far without incident, so I hope you're right that it will be sound from here on out. I also have a couple of Jacksons that have been incident free so far.

Given the price for these things, guess I shouldn't sweat it and if I get a couple of years out of it, would be money well spent.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Sublimize23 said:


> Who here has successfully swapped a 6497? I have another sterile homage with a known, serviced swiss 6497 I'd like to put in my getat. The getat has a nicer everything, dial, hands, case, etc. I have all the tools. The research I did suggests it's pretty straightforward but I'm most worried about the dial screws and which crown to use, from the original Chinese 6497 or the one that came with the swiss one.


I've swapped upwards of 100 including builds from scratch. Not hard, but prepare for a couple mistakes the first time around. If you are swapping a movement, use the original stem and crown as it should be the perfect length and fit regardless of Asian or Swiss.

I wrote some tutorials over at Homage Forum on removing and replacing 6497s, if you want them PM me and I'll give you the links.


----------



## Sublimize23 (May 11, 2011)

Just got my QC pictures from Davidsen and they look fantastic… Can't wait until it gets here! Probably a week or so.

I would post them but it has some forbidden words on the dial.. I could possibly edit them out, I don't know if that's against the rules?


----------



## johanhej (May 1, 2011)

Sublimize23 said:


> Just got my QC pictures from Davidsen and they look fantastic&#8230; Can't wait until it gets here! Probably a week or so.
> 
> I would post them but it has some forbidden words on the dial.. I could possibly edit them out, I don't know if that's against the rules?


no it's not forbidden editing. Show us!

Also, how much dd you pay for it? Really interested in one from him.


----------



## Sublimize23 (May 11, 2011)

Ask and you shall receive!

I absolutely love that he found the T-Swiss-T dial for me. I had asked for it and he told me that destro dials don't have that but it looks like he found one. Watch shipped yesterday, I'll expect it sometime early next week. I paid $350 including shipping, but you have to add for the wire transfer, that was another 25 bucks through moneygram. My bank called me as soon as I charged it and it was a big ordeal, but the money went through. 


johanhej said:


> no it's not forbidden editing. Show us!
> 
> Also, how much dd you pay for it? Really interested in one from him.


----------



## johanhej (May 1, 2011)

Oh, Sublimize, I meant that it's not forbidden editing away the MM tag. I dont think it's allowed posting MM pictures. Sorry for being unclear.

That watch is absolutely fabulous, you're one lucky dude!


----------



## Sublimize23 (May 11, 2011)

Oh well. I took them down. Looks like it landed in NY this morning, so here's to hoping it will be delivered tomorrow! That would be about 3 days.


johanhej said:


> Oh, Sublimize, I meant that it's not forbidden editing away the MM tag. I dont think it's allowed posting MM pictures. Sorry for being unclear.
> 
> That watch is absolutely fabulous, you're one lucky dude!


----------



## cardiffgiant (Dec 27, 2011)

Tat had until 2/19 to respond to my paypal dispute. He opted to refund me on 2/15. That means that the watch hadn't been shipped in the 5 weeks since I made payment. I never got any response or communication back from Tat.


----------



## Hedger (Mar 8, 2011)

I placed an order with Getat a week ago requesting Paypal payment, and I haven't been offered an invoice yet. Is he MIA for good? I'd really like to get the watch built. For reference, I ordered a 45MM PVD Homage, tan strap with black stitching. For any of you that have contacted him, how have you done so? Thanks.


----------



## kwando303 (Feb 17, 2012)

I know i'm new here but also ordered a watch from getat and didn't even get to the payment screen. Glad i didn't send anything, and i'm taking my business elsewhere. This was over two weeks ago. Uncalled for!


----------



## Jay Tiongco Robles (Feb 17, 2012)

My 1 month old tat pam homage, took 6 weeks to arrive via hk post, probably due to the holidays in between my purchase and package delivery 

EDIT - Picture removed. Photos of watches bearing MM text are not allowed per the boss' instructions. - LWM

Link here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/about-marina-militare-posts-316289.html


----------



## johanhej (May 1, 2011)

My order finally turned up on hong kong post, but getat hasn't responded any of my emails. The package number was the same he sent me 45 days ago. Hoping I'll get it next week


----------



## frigiliana (Feb 4, 2010)

Ordered a 40mm Automatic Homage from Jackson , expect to get it in about 3 weeks , if i have problems with the watch running fast or slow is it relatively easy to regulate or adjust ?


----------



## Sublimize23 (May 11, 2011)

Yes. You'll see a small lever, you move it to the + to speed it up if it's running slow, or vice versa for the minus. With the swan neck I believe you have to uncase the movement, maybe someone can verify?


----------



## frigiliana (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks Sublimize23 won't know how the back comes off till i have it in my hands , from the photos it looks to have a hexagonal solid back so I'm guessing I'll need some kind of tool


----------



## Sublimize23 (May 11, 2011)

My DSN (Davidsen) Pam came today. I am blown away. Giving it a 24 hour observation/run-in before I email him that all is great, but I anticipate no problems. The strap and buckle quality is fantastic as well. Just floored by how nice this is for the money. Lume is great too.


----------



## Sublimize23 (May 11, 2011)

Sublimize23 said:


> My DSN (Davidsen) Pam came today. I am blown away. Giving it a 24 hour observation/run-in before I email him that all is great, but I anticipate no problems. The strap and buckle quality is fantastic as well. Just floored by how nice this is for the money. Lume is great too.


Timeline for whoever is curious about ordering. I'm located in NYC, he's in Hong Kong.
He's very communicative through email, but there is about a 13 hour time difference so keep that in mind. 
I wired the money through moneygram Feb 12. The entire wiring process is a bit shady and I had to field a phone call from my bank immediately after it went through to give it the ok. It costs an additional $25 to do this online so you may want to do it in person, though I hear they only accept cash in person, at the moneygram/Western Union agent.
He took 1.5 working days to build and send me the QC pictures. 2/14
He shipped them that day (I tried to respond right away to email, he usually sent emails around 11PM EST, which is about noon-1 there.)
Received on my wrist today, 2/18
All in all, a very nice, clear process. He even included a spare solid case back. The strap is just great quality, what you would expect to buy from a nicer retailer (which is what I had planned on doing, no longer needed). I will be ordering another for my father from him soon.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

I am thinking of getting a Manbushijie radomir but i hate the canon pin not fully extending the full length of the hour and minute hands. 

Have all the sellers fixed this issue?


----------



## ec633 (Jan 6, 2012)

antspants said:


> I'm planning to buy one of these Pan homages and after reading the different supplier reviews I was intending to buy from Jackson but can't find what I want on his site.
> 
> I want a 44mm power reserve with polished case, black dial, deployment buckle, without the Reg TM engraving on the crown guard, and is it possible to get it with a quartz movement?
> 
> ...


If you want a quartz movement , why would you go for the Panerai Homage!! The idea & the beauty of this chunky movement is to contain the mechanical parts. If quartz is your only preference , go for the Casio G shock or similar.


----------



## bigconig (Dec 9, 2010)

Hedger said:


> I placed an order with Getat a week ago requesting Paypal payment, and I haven't been offered an invoice yet. Is he MIA for good? I'd really like to get the watch built. For reference, I ordered a 45MM PVD Homage, tan strap with black stitching. For any of you that have contacted him, how have you done so? Thanks.


I ordered with Getat a little over two weeks ago and didn't hear anything so I decided to order from manbushijie instead and my watch shipped in 2 days (FWIW)


----------



## SuperSovick7 (Apr 26, 2011)

So... from the last few pages i've read it seems Getat is MIA.... or has anyone heard from him recently? I'm in the mood to buy another one and i like the customization of Getat. Does anyone know if Jackson does custom work. I'd really like a PVD 47mm with blue numbers and blue hands. Or.... Maybe i'll just have to build it myself.........


----------



## Hedger (Mar 8, 2011)

bigconig said:


> I ordered with Getat a little over two weeks ago and didn't hear anything so I decided to order from manbushijie instead and my watch shipped in 2 days (FWIW)


Thanks. Just Googled manbushijie and will be placing an order promptly. Any suggestions?


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Hedger said:


> Thanks. Just Googled manbushijie and will be placing an order promptly. Any suggestions?


Register if you have not already . Reduced prices for registered users.


----------



## Goospy (Oct 17, 2011)

I would really like to order a watch from Jackson TSE but it is so hard to find what you want on his site. No categories or anything. It is such a mess. Guess i have to make a custom order. The ones who have ordered a watch from him, did you click through every single watch to find what you were looking for? Cant expect me to click through 150 differrent 44mm watches.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

I'd really like a DKR custom but they don't do a 45mm case any longer- it's 47mm only. 
My wrist ranges bewtween ~6.75" and ~7" and it's 53mm wide. 

Does anyone have wrist shots of a 47mm on a similar sized wrist? Really can't afford to take the plunge and end up with something too large, that I won't wear.


----------



## bigconig (Dec 9, 2010)

Hedger said:


> Thanks. Just Googled manbushijie and will be placing an order promptly. Any suggestions?


OK, so my experience with manbushijie is a mixed bag. I received the watch today exactly on week from the day I ordered (I'm in NY) A+, figured it would be at least 3 weeks to get here.

I did however receive the wrong watch, although the one I got was my second choice and the same cost as the one I ordered (ordered a 1004159 and got a 1004160) I'm not going to bother with this because the watches are really quite similar and I do like the one I got.

As far as quality, again, a mixed bag. It seems to be made of very nice parts, doesn't feel or look cheap. The finishing is not up to snuff with the Seikos or Lum-tecs I own which cost far more and limited to just a few sharp edges on the case. .

My biggest disappointment is the fact that it doesn't have a sandwich dial like the product photo suggests (although after looking I realize it isn't listed in the description). The other thing that sucks is the Strap pins are very tight and would almost definitely break if I tried to remove them. Fortunately the strap is way nicer than I expected and actually fits my 7.5" wrist. When I tire of this strap I will probably bite the bullet and try to unscrew them. If (when) they break I will drill them out and use spring bars)

Here are a few quick pics for anyone interested.


----------



## rnp614 (Jan 8, 2007)

So if I want a sandwich dial and good lume who do I go with?


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

rnp614 said:


> So if I want a sandwich dial and good lume who do I go with?


My Getat and now-sold Jackstonste both had sandwich dials and pretty good lume. It is strange that the manbushijie doesn't have a sandwich, since I thought most of these parts came from the same place.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## bigconig (Dec 9, 2010)

rnp614 said:


> So if I want a sandwich dial and good lume who do I go with?


There are a bunch of Marina Militares on manbushijie that have sandwich dial listed in the description. I'm sure if you ordered one of those you'd be fine. As this is my first time ordering an overseas homeage I didn't really know what to look for


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

I've had my Getat PAM for several months now and it has been very reliable. My only issue is the sharp edges on the crown guard. Has anyone else experienced this? It is not comfortable rubbing against the back of my hand, nor is it pleasant on my finger tips when I wind it. I removed the CG and went over the edges with a jewelers file, and though it is better, it still doesn't feel "great".


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Decided to place an order for a Precista PRS20. I've read that the build quality is outstanding + 100M WR, Swiss Unitas, AR coated sapphire and a very manageable 44mm = WIN!.


----------



## JOA (Dec 1, 2006)

I can help.


----------



## Suncoast (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting a 1950's style from Jackson, can anyone comment about the wearability of the 44mm vs the 47mm 1950's style? I also notice that a lot of the 1950's style watches have domed plexi crystals? is this part of the 1950's style? My wrist is @ 7.5"


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

I've got a 7" wrist and the 47mm 1950 from Getat fits perfectly. It has the domed crystal, I believe they all do. I would definitely recommend the 47 for a 7.5" wrist. This style lends itself to big anyway.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

It also depends on personal preferences. I have just over a 7" inch wrist and I feel 44mm pam homages are the biggest watches I'd wear, and I still sometimes feel its a bit big. But even so, at 7.5" I'd probably agree the 47mm may fit better.


----------



## KTMracer (Oct 11, 2009)

I ordered a 47mm Radiomir from Getat on 2/18 and though I recv'd an email/invoice right away, he has not responded to any of my three emails sent since then asking for an ETA on shipping. Paypal hasn't deducted from my account so I am considering cancelling my order and going with Jackson. I know was in for a long wait when I ordered but to ignore my inquiries is unacceptable. Reading the comments of others, Getat is losing plenty of customers, more so than if he would get someone working for him to answer his emails. Quick to invoice but slow to respond/ship is crappy CS all around.


----------



## frigiliana (Feb 4, 2010)

KTMracer said:


> I ordered a 47mm Radiomir from Getat on 2/18 and though I recv'd an email/invoice right away, he has not responded to any of my three emails sent since then asking for an ETA on shipping. Paypal hasn't deducted from my account so I am considering cancelling my order and going with Jackson. I know was in for a long wait when I ordered but to ignore my inquiries is unacceptable. Reading the comments of others, Getat is losing plenty of customers, more so than if he would get someone working for him to answer his emails. Quick to invoice but slow to respond/ship is crappy CS all around.


Can't comment on the watch because i haven't received it yet due in the next one to two weeks, but i can say jackson is very quick to respond to emails, i sent him a email to ask when my watch was due for delivery as i hadn't received my tracking number, he sent me an email same day to say there had been a problem with his supplier and it would be sent this week , today i received an email with tracking number but i didn't know which postal service he uses so i emailed him got a link to the Hong Kong postal service within 10 mins , so hope the watch is as good as his speed of replies


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

As someone that went through the 5+ week process to get a Getat I ended up happy. It is sort of comical in hindsight how all the choices have their own (significant IMO) flaws. For example, I've tried going through Jackson's website a few times and it is a disaster. Literally the worst commerce site I've ever encountered. That said, I could probably manage to navigate it in a bit under 5 weeks, but still. I still don't think I've ever come across someone that waited it out with Getat and never got their watch. In my experience he is slow to respond to emails. Slow to send invoices. Slow to build the watches. Slow to ship. But on the other hand I could use an occasional dose of forced patience. I'll also go out on a controversial limb and say last week I was at a jeweler seeing genuine PAMs for the first time in person. Holding a $10k real 1950 I honestly wasn't blown away. Was it finished better? Of course. Was it worth the difference between $100 and $10,000?? Not on any grounds I could see or feel. I think everything has to be factored in to the equation here. The more you are willing to spend the quicker you can get product, the better the customer service, etc.


----------



## KTMracer (Oct 11, 2009)

Canceled my order with Getat. For everything said about Tat in his defense, there is no excuse for non-existent CS. I guarantee if he shipped his watches out and then expected payment, he'd be blowing up everyone's emails asking for his money. Sure, he makes good watches but for me the aggravation isn't worth it.


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

hiboost said:


> As someone that went through the 5+ week process to get a Getat I ended up happy. It is sort of comical in hindsight how all the choices have their own (significant IMO) flaws. For example, I've tried going through Jackson's website a few times and it is a disaster. Literally the worst commerce site I've ever encountered. That said, I could probably manage to navigate it in a bit under 5 weeks, but still. I still don't think I've ever come across someone that waited it out with Getat and never got their watch. In my experience he is slow to respond to emails. Slow to send invoices. Slow to build the watches. Slow to ship. But on the other hand I could use an occasional dose of forced patience. I'll also go out on a controversial limb and say last week I was at a jeweler seeing genuine PAMs for the first time in person. Holding a $10k real 1950 I honestly wasn't blown away. Was it finished better? Of course. Was it worth the difference between $100 and $10,000?? Not on any grounds I could see or feel. I think everything has to be factored in to the equation here. The more you are willing to spend the quicker you can get product, the better the customer service, etc.


I agree with the notion that you get what you pay for, but if I had $100 to throw away, I would throw it toward Jackson v Getat. The amount of time it would take you to navigate Jackson's unwieldy site is less than the time it would take for Getat to respond to your order, build your watch, screw up your shipment, before it finally gets to you. And when it gets to you, and it breaks down on you, you have to wait an additional amount of time for Getat to respond to your inquiry to return it for replacement/repair.

It's been 2 weeks since I sent him multiple e-mails to return a watch that I've had for less than 3 months (with 2 weeks of actual wrist time in that period). I couldn't wait any longer, so I just took mine apart and sort of fixed it myself, otherwise, it would just be a cool looking paperweight.

I own two Jacksons, and both shipped quickly (after very prompt communication with Jackson), with no real significant difference in build / parts quality compared to the Getat, and more importantly, unlike the Getat, still run without a hitch.

Not sure why so many people can't get Jackson's site. Once you get to the home page, you just scroll down and you see pictures and a brief description of all the different models he offers, just click on the picture of one that might appeal to you to get a better look. It is a bit slow, but not impossible.


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

Ghostryder, out of curiosity - what ended up being wrong inside your Getat? I'm getting my feet wet with watch building so the crazy half of my brain almost hopes that one of these watches stops running just so I can justify tearing it down


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, I should re-emphasize that I stated above that I "sort of fixed it myself" as I found this an opportunity to start dabbling in DIY watch tinkering. For sure, the crown stem was loose, as I was not able to adjust the watch. So once I figured I had nothing to lose, I opened her up to take a look-see. I discovered that the crown stem had either come loose from the stem screw or the stem screw was not properly tightened to begin with as the crown and stem just came right out. So I just re-inserted the stem and tightened the screw. 

The watch is still a bit screwy, as it doesn't start right away after adjusting the time and a full wind, so I have to give it a few taps to get it going, but once it gets going, keeps on ticking. 

So, technically, there is still something wrong with it, and while having to tap it to get it going is annoying, I can live with it for now. At some point, when it either annoys me or just completely fails, I'll get bold and completely break it down and try to rebuild it. 

Also, the movement was not properly mounted to the case as it had come loose. As I unscrewed the two movement mounting screws and took the mounting tabs off, found that Tat had used two tabs on one of the mounts, so that could have been the reason why the movement came loose from the case. With the two tabs under that one screw, maybe the movement was not properly seated in that mounting slot. 

Putting the movement back in was a pain though, as those tabs and screws are so tiny, I had a hard time getting it seated back into the mounting slots. o| After many attempts and many expletive filled rants, finally got those damn tabs and screws back in. :-|


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

Jockinho said:


> Got my jackson 111-homage two days ago, very happy with it so far


That's a beauty. Is that an individual number on his site or did you mix and match. If you mixed how did you specify? I'm looking for the following, but the site is so difficult to navigate and the pictures.....
44mm *brushed* case 

*sapphire* crystal
superluminova or ("Strong Lume")
black "Marina Militare" sandwich dial (STERILE)
white numerals
black hands
swan neck movement

Thanks for your assist.


----------



## KTMracer (Oct 11, 2009)

I too found Jackson's site hard to navigate but since I knew what I wanted, I emailed Jackson with exactly what I wanted and he responded within 3 hours. For me, it was a test to see if his CS was better than Getat's and it was. Only reason I went with Getat was I figured his straps were better. Had I gone with Jackson in the beginning, I would have had my watch all the while waiting for Tat to even respond to his emails. I have had a Getat 44mm Luminor in the past and it was quite nice even though he sent the wrong watch, but will go with Jackson this time around.


----------



## MintR33 (Feb 17, 2011)

Also put my order in with Jackson for an MM54 with sterile dial... 

Have emailed him to change it to yellow as my original order said Orange but havent received a reply... 

Do others have good communication following placing their orders? EDIT: got a response simply used his other email... I was trying the one linked to his Paypal


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Holy crap. I never noticed the pictures at the bottom of jackson's home page! No wonder it took so long! :roll:

I've decided to buy one of his. I prefer the straps from Tat (just don't like the steel buttons on Jackson's) but I'm assuming I'll have to replace it since I have big wrists so I'll look for something after the fact. Does anyone know how long the straps are on Jackson's watches?

I don't see anything on the product page about ordering. Is it all done through email? How much should I expect to pay for shipping to the US? I've never bought anything from Asia before so I'm not familiar with the shipping situation.

Looks like I'll have to order custom as I don't see any 47mm black sterile dials. Hoping for a 47mm lefty brushed case sterile black/white sandwich dial with brown strap. Options but not deal breakers will be sapphire and superlume.

Thanks to everyone for the help here!


----------



## MintR33 (Feb 17, 2011)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I don't see anything on the product page about ordering. Is it all done through email? How much should I expect to pay for shipping to the US? I've never bought anything from Asia before so I'm not familiar with the shipping situation


Email, then Paypal payment... Price includes shipping.

I found his responses regarding customization to be very concise...I originally wanted a sterile Automatic it took a while to work out what I could and could not do, but got there in the end after settling for a handwind.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks. I'm okay with hand wind since I end up having to set my automatic every weekend anyhow.

Does anyone know if Jackson does sapphire?


----------



## robotphood (Sep 20, 2011)

I searched this thread but no hits but thought I'd ask anyway. Anyone end up stripping the crown from repeated unscrewing to wind? I was surprised it had a screw down crown for something I can't imagine putting near water at all.


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

I got a titanium from Getat and found that the edges were very sharp, i could have shaved with it ) i just ran some very fine wet and dry paper over the edges underneath the case and round the lugs and it was much more comfortable to wear afterwards.


----------



## MintR33 (Feb 17, 2011)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Does anyone know if Jackson does sapphire?


Here http://www.jackson tse.com/mm104.html

remove the space.


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

GuySie said:


> It just arrived! And it's awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chihashu (Mar 1, 2012)

Do you have DSN email address? I tried [email protected] but it got bounced. thx


----------



## MintR33 (Feb 17, 2011)

chihashu said:


> Do you have DSN email address? I tried [email protected] but it got bounced. thx


I'd Also like to know this, my email bounced yesterday too...


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

If this is the same person, contact him via his ebay store. You can buy his watches there and/or ask about any particular model you like. He's got several listed. (again, assuming it's the same person)

Here's his store listing: Custom Made Military Style - German Kampfschwimmer - Swiss ETA 6497 Diver items in DR Custom Watches store on eBay!


----------



## MountainMedic (Feb 20, 2012)

The Davidsens are beautiful (email is davidsenjpn @yahoo, remove the space) - I'm about to pull this trigger on a 44mm MM titanium myself. I was wondering what people's experience with his ordering process has been like. I'm a bit hesitant to do the whole international/custom thing just cause of the cost, time, and headache that may be associated. Thanks!


----------



## KTMracer (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for the link, they look great. Best if all they are assembled and shipped from the US so none of this waiting for 2-3 weeks crap.



bluloo said:


> If this is the same person, contact him via his ebay store. You can buy his watches there and/or ask about any particular model you like. He's got several listed. (again, assuming it's the same person)
> 
> Here's his store listing: Custom Made Military Style - German Kampfschwimmer - Swiss ETA 6497 Diver items in DR Custom Watches store on eBay!


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

MountainMedic said:


> The Davidsens are beautiful (email is davidsenjpn @yahoo, remove the space) - I'm about to pull this trigger on a 44mm MM titanium myself. I was wondering what people's experience with his ordering process has been like. I'm a bit hesitant to do the whole international/custom thing just cause of the cost, time, and headache that may be associated. Thanks!


Assuming DSN is the same eBay seller, he's in the U.S. I contacted him a week or so ago. He said he only has the 47mm cases.


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

I thought DSN was based in Asia. The email davidsenjpn suggests Japan, but I could be wrong.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

ghostryder said:


> I thought DSN was based in Asia. The email davidsenjpn suggests Japan, but I could be wrong.


You're probably correct. 'My' link is for DRcustom watches. I thought the "D" was for Davidsen. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## OceanView (Jun 5, 2010)

I have a questions for those that have bought parts from Getat, does he also take his time to ship those as well?
I'm thinking about ordering a strap and a case so as long as those parts are readily available he should be able to ship right away.
Am I wrong?


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm going back and forth on which size Luminor to get. I have a watch with a similar pincushion look to it and it's about 44mm and I've always thought it small. That could be due to the 20mm strap, though, and maybe the 44mm Pam would look okay with the 24mm strap. (I have a 8.25" wrist). I'd like to avoid the 26mm strap on the larger version as I'll likely need to buy a longer one to fit me and that will limit my selection. 

Can someone who owns one or both of the sizes tell me the length from lug to lug on these homages? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

For those Jackson customers who have gotten sapphire crystals: is an AR coating standard or do you need to request it specifically? For that matter is it a well done coating?

Thanks,


----------



## MountainMedic (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry, I must have accidentally quoted the wrong post. I was wondering about DSN/Davidsen's shipping and the likes - I always hear he makes great watches but have heard very little about the international shipping charges/duty/timeframe associated. Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

ghostryder said:


> I thought DSN was based in Asia. The email davidsenjpn suggests Japan, but I could be wrong.


DSN is located in HK



OceanView said:


> I have a questions for those that have bought parts from Getat, does he also take his time to ship those as well?
> I'm thinking about ordering a strap and a case so as long as those parts are readily available he should be able to ship right away.
> Am I wrong?


Yes, it is still a bit of a wait, but by no means as long as ordering a watch



ChiefWahoo said:


> I'm going back and forth on which size Luminor to get. I have a watch with a similar pincushion look to it and it's about 44mm and I've always thought it small. That could be due to the 20mm strap, though, and maybe the 44mm Pam would look okay with the 24mm strap. (I have a 8.25" wrist). I'd like to avoid the 26mm strap on the larger version as I'll likely need to buy a longer one to fit me and that will limit my selection.
> 
> Can someone who owns one or both of the sizes tell me the length from lug to lug on these homages?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


47mm Radiomir style cases can take anything up to a 27mm strap and smaller
44mm Luminor style cases are 24mm
47mm Fiddy style cases are 26mm



MountainMedic said:


> Sorry, I must have accidentally quoted the wrong post. I was wondering about DSN/Davidsen's shipping and the likes - I always hear he makes great watches but have heard very little about the international shipping charges/duty/timeframe associated. Any info is greatly appreciated.


He's a quick shipper, in my experience shipping has always been included, but I do buy lots from him. He marks all packages as a gift with a small value. Never had any duty/tax issues.


----------



## robber222 (Jul 25, 2006)

John... I just found this thread during my search for a nice Panny homage watch. I have to say that yours is the most attractive one I've ever run across anywhere. Did you build it yourself, or is there a place online that I can get the same or similar watch? I saw that you mentioned Getat and Jackson, so I figured that you probably built it. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Congrats on your GORGEOUS watch!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

blueradish said:


> 47mm Radiomir style cases can take anything up to a 27mm strap and smaller
> 44mm Luminor style cases are 24mm
> 47mm Fiddy style cases are 26mm


Thanks. I'm familiar with the lug width. What I'm hoping to find is the length (top to bottom). This is usually the best indication of how it will look on my wrist.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Thanks. I'm familiar with the lug width. What I'm hoping to find is the length (top to bottom). This is usually the best indication of how it will look on my wrist.


My bad...

44mm - 53mm
47mm - 58mm


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

blueradish said:


> My bad...
> 
> 44mm - 53mm
> 47mm - 58mm


Wow! Those are some long lugs. Thank you so much. That makes my decision easier. 44 it is, opening up the options.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Wow! Those are some long lugs. Thank you so much.


That's what she said?

Anyway, I've put in a custom order request with Getat 'bout two weeks ago and haven't heard back from him since.  Looking at other options now.


----------



## chihashu (Mar 1, 2012)

I will need to repair or replace the movement on my hommage 177 from DSN. I may have over wound it as it doesn't wind any more. I know I probably will need a PAM case opening, but is a real pain to replace the movement, more trouble than getting a new one?


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

Just got my black Getat fiddy and swapped on a bandrbands.com green band. Turned out pretty sweet I'd say.


----------



## OceanView (Jun 5, 2010)

hiboost said:


> View attachment 645691
> 
> 
> Just got my black Getat fiddy and swapped on a bandrbands.com green band. Turned out pretty sweet I'd say.


Looks sweet!
Is that a 47mm?


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah, 47mm...


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks sharp. Can I ask what size wrist you have?


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

7"


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks. I could pull off the 47 with my 8-1/4" wrist. Takes the bracelet off the table but makes the decision easier for me. Thanks!


----------



## hiboost (Nov 16, 2010)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Thanks. I could pull off the 47 with my 8-1/4" wrist. Takes the bracelet off the table but makes the decision easier for me. Thanks!


Easily. At 7" I find another smaller than 46mm starts looking "small". 40mm looks almost feminine at this point. Definitely a taste thing, but I wouldn't hesitate at all on the grounds of size.


----------



## robotphood (Sep 20, 2011)

45mm from eBay. Swapped to a 24mm strap. Other than the original strap, the watch is nicer than I expected. +8-9s a day and solid reserve. A 42mm rad would be the perfect size for me (should slide under cuffs easier).


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Heard back pretty quickly from ........... They cannot do quite what I want, so I need to either compromise or roll the dice with Tat.

I want a (lefty) 47mm sterile with seconds subdial. It looks like I have to either have the MM logo or give up the seconds for the sterile option. I really don't want the logo on there. If I knew how to take a watch apart I'd consider repainting the dial myself but the most I've done is replace a battery and I'm looking forward to just wearing this when it arrives. So I guess I will give up the seconds? I'm assuming communications from Tat are still on hold? I'd prefer his stuff because one of his straps looks long enough. I'm going to have to order one anyhow.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

chihashu said:


> I will need to repair or replace the movement on my hommage 177 from DSN. I may have over wound it as it doesn't wind any more. I know I probably will need a PAM case opening, but is a real pain to replace the movement, more trouble than getting a new one?


If you got the Swiss movement, it's worth taking to a watchsmith to get serviced, they won't touch the Asian 6497 movements. It should be cheaper to get the Swiss fixed than buy a new watch.

If you haven't swapped a movement, probably wouldn't attempt it. It's not hard, but there is definitely a learning curve and you can expect errors the first couple go arounds.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Thanks. I could pull off the 47 with my 8-1/4" wrist. Takes the bracelet off the table but makes the decision easier for me. Thanks!


Chief,

Here are a few wristies for reference on my 7.25" wrists.

44mm










47mm


















52mm


















60mm


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the comparison shots! The 44 and 47 don't seem that much different. They all look fantastic, too. Congratulations. Did you do the weathered dial yourself? Love your straps, too!

That 52. . .wow. That's a beast! The 60 actually looks more normal (as much as a saucer on your wrist can). I wanted one before, but now I really want a MM with orange markings but I decided my first should be more classic looking so I'm doing a black sandwich dial w white or green lume and gold hands. Next time I'll get more fashionable. 

All that and I still can't decide. . .except that I'm going to need lots of these to scratch the itch!


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Thanks for the comparison shots! The 44 and 47 don't seem that much different. They all look fantastic, too. Congratulations. Did you do the weathered dial yourself? Love your straps, too!


Thanks Chief, I believe these dials I had done for me, but others I do myself.


----------



## rpstrimple (Jan 24, 2012)

I just traded with another WUS member and got a beautiful MM homage. I believe it's a Jackson. So I have two questions. 1) Is there a specific way to tell between a Getat or Jackson MM? 2) How is the water resistance on these homages? Thanks ahead of time, and these are truly beautiful time pieces, and the lume on this one is amazing.


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi, I took time to go though the 55 pages and I'm ready to order to Jackson regarding all the previous advices. But before I would like to have your last feedbacks about Parnis homages available on eBay for similar prices? Same quality? Tks


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

I really love the look of the PAM249: rad case, domed crystal, cali dial, blued hands. I'm wondering who you all think has the best homage among the usual providers? By best I mean most accurate, best quality. As always, pictures are encouraged of your 249 homages.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

rpstrimple said:


> I just traded with another WUS member and got a beautiful MM homage. I believe it's a Jackson. So I have two questions. 1) Is there a specific way to tell between a Getat or Jackson MM? 2) How is the water resistance on these homages? Thanks ahead of time, and these are truly beautiful time pieces, and the lume on this one is amazing.


I've purchased multiple pieces from both, but never done a side by side comparison. I do find Getat to be a smidge better in terms of fit and finish, but overall they are the same. I've stopped ordering from Getat due to his customer service and shipping times.

As far as WR, I wouldn't risk it. I've heard some people say they have showered with them without issue and other that have problems in the same situation. The general concensus is to avoid water unless you get them professionally sealed. Having modded and built about 100 various PAM's and having inspected the seals, I can tell you that I have seen some that look like they would be worthy of tackling water, but in other cases, I've had rubber gaskets completely missing.



Toofsy said:


> Hi, I took time to go though the 55 pages and I'm ready to order to Jackson regarding all the previous advices. But before I would like to have your last feedbacks about Parnis homages available on eBay for similar prices? Same quality? Tks


They should pretty much be the same, when we are talking about a $100 watch, quality doesn't vary too much. Buy whichever is easier for you.



ctlawyer said:


> I really love the look of the PAM249: rad case, domed crystal, cali dial, blued hands. I'm wondering who you all think has the best homage among the usual providers? By best I mean most accurate, best quality. As always, pictures are encouraged of your 249 homages.


Depends on your budget. Jackson or Getat won't get you very close to accurate, if you mean 1:1, but they are great for the price. If you want to get as close to 1:1 as possible, then you'll need to source parts from the various makers around the world and put it together.

Cheers


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

Blueradish,

I appreciate your insight. I have my first Jackson inbound so I was thinking based on my impressions there I may go back to that well. My feel is that since were talking homages and not replicas a 1:1 is not the goal, but the look and feel are what I'm looking for. Ultimately, as long as the styling cues I mentioned are present (+ an awesome strap) I'll be pretty happy.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Then, you're definitely ok with Jackson. You can take a step up, but you'd be looking at buying an MM or sterile from a rep dealer.


----------



## rpstrimple (Jan 24, 2012)

blueradish said:


> I've purchased multiple pieces from both, but never done a side by side comparison. I do find Getat to be a smidge better in terms of fit and finish, but overall they are the same. I've stopped ordering from Getat due to his customer service and shipping times.
> 
> As far as WR, I wouldn't risk it. I've heard some people say they have showered with them without issue and other that have problems in the same situation. The general concensus is to avoid water unless you get them professionally sealed. Having modded and built about 100 various PAM's and having inspected the seals, I can tell you that I have seen some that look like they would be worthy of tackling water, but in other cases, I've had rubber gaskets completely missing.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for thé confirmation I'm going to order to Jackson...


----------



## MountainMedic (Feb 20, 2012)

On that note...any idea about the Davidsen homage WR?


----------



## frigiliana (Feb 4, 2010)

My Jackson watch came today , exactly 2 weeks from him putting it in the hands of the Hong Kong postal service , unfortunately he gave me the wrong tracking number so i couldn't track it , i also asked for a black strap but it came with the one in the picture Pink , as far as the watch itself is concerned it's bit too soon to say i am happy with the build quality although as somebody else mentioned the date bubble isn't directly over the date window but it doesn't bother me . he always answered my questions within a day . I will post some photo's when i get a decent strap , i went for the 40mm white face as i don't have a large wrist and it's perfect .
So all in all i would give him a 7 maybe 8 out of 10


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

MountainMedic said:


> On that note...any idea about the Davidsen homage WR?


Still would be careful. However, he may have the equipment to make is WR. Best idea would be to get is modded for WR after you receive it from a local company.


----------



## frigiliana (Feb 4, 2010)

Couple of photos not the strap it came with or the strap i want just a temp


----------



## MintR33 (Feb 17, 2011)

Just received my new Jackson in the mail...









Actually I am very surprised by the quality, it has far exceeded my expectations. However, there are a few issues. Firstly I ordered this watch with an orange lume and black hands, Jackson said it would look like MM136 so I changed this to a Yellow lume.

What I have received is a brown/coffee lume with blue hands.

I had always intend on eventually swapping this with a custom dial and hands from another supplier and swiss mov't so this wont be a problem anyway...

PVD coating also seems good from what I can tell so far as does the sanwich dial and saphire glass. My locking arm on the crown only seems to have very minor play and seems to lock tight so this is not an issue for me where I have read it has been for others.

The lume is supposed to be Jacksons strong lume, however I would rate it as below average from what I have seen so far. I am comparing this to my Vostok K-34 Komandirskie which I have sitting next to me as I type.

I would rate the quality for a sub $100 watch as an 8.5/10

Communication with Jackson is usually within 24 hours however answers are very short. Based on not receiving either an orange or yellow lume and the wrong hands on my watch I would have to rate communication at 5/10

Overall I am very happy with my purchase and aside from a few mix ups I would recommend Jackson to others with a caveat on the communication issues.

Hopefully this helps others for any potential purchases!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Finally heard back from Tat, who can do my exact request, though I'm looking at $22 plus shipping more than Jackson. But I figure a band replacement would cost me $40, so it's worth it. Just don't plan on seeing it until summer, when I won't want it. LOL (I don't like leather in the summer and they don't have a 26mm bracelet that I've seen.) I can pull it out next fall. . .


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

Just received another Jackson PVD to replace the Getat PVD that I've had some problems with. This Jackson is a mini-fiddy case, so it is a bit different than the Getat which is a Luminor. It also has a slightly different dial, domed crystal and slightly convex caseback. As with others who have recently ordered, he did screw up my order a bit, as I wanted a sterile dial, but got an MM dial instead. Funny thing is when I ordered my first homage from him, I wanted an MM case, but got a sterile. Maybe he is a bit like Bizarro from the Superman comics and lives in opposite world. :-d I also asked for strong lume and while it is a bit stronger than my first Jackson, not as strong as the Getat (which glows through the night after exposure to light). Some pics:

































So while not exactly what I had requested, I would still order from Jackson again given his quick responses, relatively quick shipment and quality build. Hopefully this one holds up as well as the two other Jacksons that I have.

Pics of my other homages in case anyone is interested:








L-R: Jackson, Jackson, Getat

By the way, I did ask Getat multiple times to repair / replace the defective watch I received from him and a month has passed since my last e-mail and, other than an automated reply, still no response. :-| So much for post-sales support.


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

Swapped some straps around, all 4 homages side-by-side:








L-R: Getat, Jackson, Jackson, Jackson


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Just bought my first PAM homage. So many places to get them, so many little differences between them. I ended up with this one:









44mm Mini Fiddy, 6497 handwound. First thing I'll do is get rid of the strap though. Bought it over at Triconstore on Ebay.

Not my photo btw.

EDIT: Cancelled order. Went for a custom Jackson instead. Jackson offered custom hands, strap and his dial pictures looked a lot cleaner.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Just to give you guys an idea of a dramatic change with only a little labour.

Here one of my past Jackson 44mm Luminors that I modded. Swapped in a gunmetal movement and the rest is all just labour, no additional parts whatsoever.


----------



## MintR33 (Feb 17, 2011)

to those who have been trying to contact getat I received this today:



> Hello,
> 
> Sorry for the late because we don't accept any orders for last 40 days.
> 
> We have started to accept order again from 3 days ago


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

MintR33 said:


> to those who have been trying to contact getat I received this today:


I got the exact same email! I ordered from Jackson Tse in the meantime though.

Btw, has anyone ordered from Ticonstore on Ebay?


----------



## KTMracer (Oct 11, 2009)

Got the same message a month to the day after I placed my order (though I canceled a week after order placement when he didn't answer my email inquiries). Total BS and will never use Getat again


----------



## StevenY (Mar 23, 2011)

Is anyone interested in this bracelet? Beats buying it from overseas and waiting longer. I love this bracelet but my wrist is too small and cannot size it anymore, I have all links.


----------



## septimius72 (Mar 21, 2012)

i would definitely like nice MM . All of you fine folks here....any suggestion for a guy who is just starting? Looking for 47mm and up, Panerai Luminor hommage .... something like Getat has.... i would love to get my hands on one such timepiece with either leather or SS bracelet....


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

septimius72 - The 47mm has 26mm lugs and I haven't seen a bracelet for that yet, at least not in the PAM style. 

Can anyone tell me the difference in shipping? Tat offered me $9 for "registered airmail" or $20 for "EMS". I'm not familiar with EMS but I assume airmail is just his local government postal carrier transferred to USPS? Jackson's shipping was free and I didn't have to pick. I would prefer something I've heard of, like UPS or FedEx, especially for $20.


----------



## jbeck6 (Mar 1, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> septimius72 - The 47mm has 26mm lugs and I haven't seen a bracelet for that yet, at least not in the PAM style.
> 
> Can anyone tell me the difference in shipping? Tat offered me $9 for "registered airmail" or $20 for "EMS". I'm not familiar with EMS but I assume airmail is just his local government postal carrier transferred to USPS? Jackson's shipping was free and I didn't have to pick. I would prefer something I've heard of, like UPS or FedEx, especially for $20.


EMS is a Chinese version of FedEx. They are a quality company. Shipping will be quicker and the tracking will be better. That said chances are tat won't get you a tracking number quick enough that it matters, and the longest part of shipping is clearing customs, and that will be the same with airmail or EMS.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks! So how much more do you have to pay customs?


----------



## septimius72 (Mar 21, 2012)

thanks chief! leather is fine by me...just want something with larger dial, considering i got bigger wrists. so you suggest getting it from Getat?


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I recommend looking at Getat, Jackson and others available on Yahoo/ebay stores to find something in your price range. I ended up with Getat b/c I can get the custom combination of lume and left wind I want on a 47mm. Like you I have big wrists but I think the giant crown guard would dig into the back of my hand so I am going with a lefty. Also, the straps Jackson offers aren't long enough so I was going to have to buy one anyhow and they weren't going to be less than $40, so I decided to spend $40 more and get exactly what I want with a strap I can wear and looks great.


----------



## jbeck6 (Mar 1, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Thanks! So how much more do you have to pay customs?


Np

None, it's part of the shipping cost.

Edit: as long as its not badged panerai. If it is and they check it they may distroy the watch.


----------



## KTMracer (Oct 11, 2009)

Custom Made Military Style - German Kampfschwimmer - Swiss ETA 6497 Diver items in DR Custom Watches store on eBay!

My next will be from this guy. He is in the US so you will get it much quicker. He has the 47mm you want


----------



## Nekrous (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi all,

First post on this site. Here's what's on my mind: I would like to order a PRS-20 from timefactors.com. But I am also really attracted to the apparent quality of the watches sold on this site: hellopanerai.com.

The close-ups really look impressive, at least to my untrained eye. And, despite I really hate to consider the other non-sterile, Panerai-branded replicas, if you look at their highest priced items, they really do look very nice; the case, the movement look extremly well made and finished. Or is it just me...?

So, please advise: I realize the watch made by Eddie from timefactors.com has much more "soul" than the copies from hellopanerai.com, but in STRICT terms of quality, do you think the price difference is really justified? Is there in fact ANY difference in favor of Eddie? I would really like to believe Eddie has the edge and purchasing from him is the better. But do you agree?

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

ChiefWahoo said:


> septimius72 - The 47mm has 26mm lugs and I haven't seen a bracelet for that yet, at least not in the PAM style.
> 
> Can anyone tell me the difference in shipping? Tat offered me $9 for "registered airmail" or $20 for "EMS". I'm not familiar with EMS but I assume airmail is just his local government postal carrier transferred to USPS? Jackson's shipping was free and I didn't have to pick. I would prefer something I've heard of, like UPS or FedEx, especially for $20.


The $9 option is like HK post's version of US first class with tracking or Priority mail. Jackson provides this as part of the cost of the watch. It can take anywhere from 1-2 weeks from HK to the US. I've had 4 watches shipped from Tat/Jackson using this and all arrived without a problem. I've also ordered a watch from another HK seller and he used EMS and it got here in like 2-3 days. I've heard that if you go through UPS or FedEx, you may end up paying US customs, if you are located in the US, that is. I've never had to pay customs with HK post or EMS shipments from HK.


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

Hello All,

Just got my first, but not last, PAM homage from Jackson in the mail today and wanted to share my thoughts: paid Feb 28th / received Mar 23 (including 9 days in USPS customs - ISC NY, NY). Problem is I ordered a sterile dial and got a MM dial. That said, I don't think it's all Jackson's fault; I think my description sent mixed messages to him: I asked for a "M***na M***tare" sandwich dial (STERILE). Anyway, regardless I sort of like it, but still think I will go sterile on my next purchase.

Ordering process: As others have said Jackson is easy to deal with, even if his website is not. The site is slow and the pictures on the front page are only so-so. That said once I emailed Jackson, he got back to me quickly and answered my questions. For reference I ordered the following:


44mm brushed case 
sapphire crystal 
superluminova or ("Strong Lume") 
black "MM" sandwich dial (STERILE) 
white numerals 
second at 9 o'clock position 
black hands 
swan neck movement 

First Impression: When I was handed the parcel from the mail lady I was really concerned with the look of it. Immediate thoughts turned to "there is no way this watch made it here in one piece." It was a brown manilla envelope with a single layer of bubble wrap around the watch and taped to the inside of the envelope. In the end though the watch seems in good condition - mind you it is day one. There was a protective plastic film on the crystal and the case back. My first impression after taking it out of the bubble wrap was "good Lord this is a big watch" I was prepared for large, but this exceeded expectations (mostly in terms of width). Lug to lug is not bad; I could go larger with a 7.5" wrist (I smell a Rad 3646 homage in my future).

Case: Case is really nice and well executed. I have heard of others complaining of how sharp the cases were. They are sharp, but I think it'll be fine. The lever is a little loose when open but closes firmly which is about what I expected.

Dial: Aside from the communication issue on the dial, it looks good, aligned properly and generally I have no complaint.

Lum. Haven't done a really great lum test yet, but from what I saw it looks like it's passable, but will likely not have much staying power.

Strap: I was prepared for garbage, but was pleasantly surprised. It's not bad at all. It's a darkish brown with brown stitching and a pre-v buckle. Not top quality, but decent enough. That said, because of the other reviews I picked up a custom strap form Steve-O straps. I highly recommend Steve-O Straps. He does good work for a reasonable price and will really work with you to make you what you want. He's also really quick on the communication.

Movement: Swan neck is nice looking; that's why I got it. Were I inclined to open the back to regulate or tinker, then perhaps it would add some time keeping precision, but otherwise it's purely aesthetic. I will say that I am concerned with the difficulty in winding posed by the crown guard; it just wasn't easy, I could only wind a little bit before being hindered by the guard. Additionally the winding on this style of movement is not like I have encountered previously having owned automatic watches (with hacking and hand winding capability). This movement feels more like winding a music box where there is resistance to winding with a catch that holds tension on the spring after each revolution. Anyway, for me winding was not a pleasure. Fortunately, I didn't have much winding to do before i hit what i think is fully wound.

Accuracy: Simply too soon to tell. All i can say is that it's not gaining/losing wild and crazy amounts. A finer +/- will take some time.

Overall Impression: My impression is this is a substantial watch in terms of size, heft and quality for the relatively low price, I'm happy so far.

I'm sure you would all like some pics, and truly I would like to oblige, but i just haven't had the opportunity to edit out the offending language yet. I'll amend this review when I do; stay tuned and thanks for reading.

*New: *Added some pics for everyone. 
First I apologize for the pic quality, I am not working with extraordinary equipment and or skill, for that matter. Second, I hope they add value to the thread. 
















The first two shots are on my new Strap. This next shot is of the strap that came with the watch. Not bad, but a little short, but I think I will at least use the buckle in the future.








Something I didn;t notice before taking the pics: the crown guard is off a little. You can see it's a bit higher on the left side of the case. No problem, touhg. I unscrewed the left screw a bit and simply twisted it into line and then tightened the screw back up. 








Very attractive movement


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

ctlawyer said:


> I'm sure you would all like some pics, and truly I would like to oblige, but i just haven't had the opportunity to edit out the offending language yet. I'll amend this review when I do; stay tuned and thanks for reading.


PICS!! 

I got a Jackson custom coming in as well. It's my first so I hope everything works out. I too opted for a sterile dial.


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

Negakinu said:


> I got a Jackson custom coming in as well. It's my first so I hope everything works out. I too opted for a sterile dial.


When I ordered my first Jackson and asked for the logo dial, I got a sterile. The third one I ordered, I asked for a sterile and got a logo dial. So he seemes to get it mixed up, but I guess I still sorta got what I wanted. One sterile and one with a logo.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

ChiefWahoo said:


> septimius72 - The 47mm has 26mm lugs and I haven't seen a bracelet for that yet, at least not in the PAM style.
> 
> Can anyone tell me the difference in shipping? Tat offered me $9 for "registered airmail" or $20 for "EMS". I'm not familiar with EMS but I assume airmail is just his local government postal carrier transferred to USPS? Jackson's shipping was free and I didn't have to pick. I would prefer something I've heard of, like UPS or FedEx, especially for $20.


26mm SS bracelets are no longer available for the PAM's. I bought one a few years ago, but today it is damn near impossible to find one outside of the sales boards.

As far as Registered vs EMS. I've had two packages sent from the same seller on the same day, one Registered, one EMS and the Reg. got to me 3 days earlier. Regardless of the service, it still all comes down to how long Customs wants to hold a package. If I have the choice I always take Reg, but in all honesty since EMS is supposedly a "courier" type service it is suppose to clear customs faster and be less subject to review.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Well, just sent my money to Tat. He's been incredibly responsive, so fingers crossed. There was a six-day delay from the initial inquiry for my custom order, but since then it's been almost instant, including a back-and-forth dialogue we just had. He says the watch will ship in two to four days. Not holding my breath on that one, but very excited nonetheless. I put a summer watch purchase on hold for this, so hoping it comes out great!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

blueradish said:


> 26mm SS bracelets are no longer available for the PAM's. I bought one a few years ago, but today it is damn near impossible to find one outside of the sales boards.


This would be a hoot to see. Do you still have it?


----------



## cardiffgiant (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm really loving the Jackson homage. I got the 44MM with the power reserve. The strap us much nicer than I expected. It charges well when I wear it, but my widner doesn't seem to keep it charged. I'll try to get some pictures up. It has the MM logo, so I'll have to wait until I have a chance to edit the shots.


----------



## robotphood (Sep 20, 2011)

KTMracer said:


> Custom Made Military Style - German Kampfschwimmer - Swiss ETA 6497 Diver items in DR Custom Watches store on eBay!
> 
> My next will be from this guy. He is in the US so you will get it much quicker. He has the 47mm you want


Nice find. Do you know of anywhere else I could get a similar custom build with a ETA movement in a 44mm case (radiomir)?


----------



## Jay Tiongco Robles (Feb 17, 2012)

just visited Tat's site, he is now offering mini fiddies! placing an order now


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

ChiefWahoo said:


> This would be a hoot to see. Do you still have it?


This is the best I have right now.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

ChiefWahoo said:


> septimius72 - The 47mm has 26mm lugs and I haven't seen a bracelet for that yet, at least not in the PAM style.
> 
> Can anyone tell me the difference in shipping? Tat offered me $9 for "registered airmail" or $20 for "EMS". I'm not familiar with EMS but I assume airmail is just his local government postal carrier transferred to USPS? Jackson's shipping was free and I didn't have to pick. I would prefer something I've heard of, like UPS or FedEx, especially for $20.


My experience has been great with EMS. All mine have arrived to me in Michigan in a week or less, sitting in customs (Chicago) for only a day. Airmail (HK or China Post) averages around 2 weeks for me, but one time it took a month to arrive and it was my smallest package from China (hand/dial set). Tracking is also better with EMS in my experience.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the replies on shipping from HK. I went with EMS. I wasn't so much concerned with speed as tracking and reliability/insurability. As we know, the shipping isn't always the slowest part about ordering some of these watches. . .  Tat did say he'd have it in the post 2-4 days after receiving my payment, which was Tuesday his time, so maybe I'll have it the week after Easter?

(fingers very, very crossed on that one!)


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

blueradish said:


> This is the best I have right now.


Yet another stunning dial! Yours again? I would love to get into that work. I need some creative outlet. LOL


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Yet another stunning dial! Yours again? I would love to get into that work. I need some creative outlet. LOL


You bet I did that one as well. It's a hammered grey finish, so there is a nice bit of texture, almost like ripples in water.

If you want to get into it, grab some of Jackson's $5 dials and have at 'er. Great thing is that you can paint them and then drop them in paint stripper and start all over again.


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm in the market for a PAM homage and have tried to read thru all the pages but there is just so much information. I've narrowed it down to two watchmakers. First one is Miketrack from the USN forum and another is Drudy. So far Drudy is ahead because he communication is great, I've asked several questions and he have been very quick to answer. Miketrack has a great presence on the USN but his communication is not the best. 
Does anyone have any reviews or opinions of these makers ?


----------



## kendenney (Feb 16, 2009)

Newbie here. Tons of info here. Thinking of getting a PAM homage but can someone tell me what MINI FIDDY in watch terms means?


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

kendenney said:


> Newbie here. Tons of info here. Thinking of getting a PAM homage but can someone tell me what MINI FIDDY in watch terms means?


Normally only the 47mm PAM homage case had a 1950'ies style domed crystal. Later on they introduced this same model but in 44mm for people that didn't like wearing those extra 3mm's but still wanted the domed look. Panarai doesn't have this so it's homage-exclusive. Paradoxal!


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Fiddy above in my last post. Mini Fiddy below.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

kendenney said:


> Newbie here. Tons of info here. Thinking of getting a PAM homage but can someone tell me what MINI FIDDY in watch terms means?


What* Negakinu *said, and the fiddy case is slightly different than the normal luminor case.
Panerai Cases and Shapes


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

blueradish said:


> You bet I did that one as well. It's a hammered grey finish, so there is a nice bit of texture, almost like ripples in water.
> 
> If you want to get into it, grab some of Jackson's $5 dials and have at 'er. Great thing is that you can paint them and then drop them in paint stripper and start all over again.


Thanks. You make it sound easy.  I've never taken a mechanical watch apart! When I get this one, I'll have to hold off so I can enjoy it before I ruin it. LOL


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

Just found these guys on the Bay, with my experience from Jackson, the sapphire crystal they use can look pretty cloudy and dulls the appearance of the watch. These guys seem to have a very clear looking crystal and a small emblem above the 6 o'clock position... I can't really make out what it is though. The PVD looks descent and the strap looks like its pretty good quality. It's just a little pricey for a chinese movement IMO. eBay user: triconstore. What do you think? I'm going strictly off of the pictures they've provided.

Photos borrowed from the Bay:


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

The triconstore ones look nice. It's supposedly "small "navy vessels" above the 6 o'clock. It seems expensive to me too. They offer PVD ones (sterile Parnis looks like) for much less w/ similar specs. Looks like the main difference is sapphire crystal and "thick PVD" but doesn't look like the one you posted C3 lume like the others they sell from their description.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Good news: I emailed TAT about my watch (since he promised 2-4 days to mail it) and he responded within hours
Confusing news: he gave me a link to a web site for HongKongPost.com and the tracking number he gave me returns this: 
"To promptly retrieve the record of your item, please key in your Enquiry Reference Number (if available), for example, 05000123A:"

1) I paid for EMS. I'm assuming he forgot?
2) Or am I getting the run around others have mentioned?


----------



## zercab (Dec 20, 2011)

getat is back!
ordered Mar 19, received Apr 4 (today)

so happy!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen! ;-)


----------



## zercab (Dec 20, 2011)

Here is fresh pic! it happened!


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Good news: I emailed TAT about my watch (since he promised 2-4 days to mail it) and he responded within hours
> Confusing news: he gave me a link to a web site for HongKongPost.com and the tracking number he gave me returns this:
> "To promptly retrieve the record of your item, please key in your Enquiry Reference Number (if available), for example, 05000123A:"
> 
> ...


Try this website:
EMS Tracking
Or you can use USPS and track it from there.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks. "Not found". He definitely linked to the post site instead of EMS. Number begins with EA, some digits, then ends in letters.


----------



## zercab (Dec 20, 2011)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Good news: I emailed TAT about my watch (since he promised 2-4 days to mail it) and he responded within hours
> Confusing news: he gave me a link to a web site for HongKongPost.com and the tracking number he gave me returns this:
> "To promptly retrieve the record of your item, please key in your Enquiry Reference Number (if available), for example, 05000123A:"
> 
> ...


it didn't show after a few days.. maybe still in the midst of processing.
waited 2 days and entered again voila it came out!


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Thanks. "Not found". He definitely linked to the post site instead of EMS. Number begins with EA, some digits, then ends in letters.


Yes that should be an EMS tracking. They usually begin with EE/EA while airmail is like RC/RB/RQ/etc.. It's probably what zercab said. :-!


----------



## jbeck6 (Mar 1, 2012)

This is my Getat review.

March 14: Emailed .......... about getting a Sterile no second watch. He tells me that he is out of that dial about 5 hours later, and suggests the second hand dial. I tell him that would be ok, and ask him to confirm the total would be $98. He responds that the MM98 is out of stock, and suggests the second hand again. I again ask to confirm the price of $98, and he suggests a radiomir without second hand. I thank him for his time, but decide to look another way. I went with Jackson originally because I had figured communication was supposed to be his strong suit, if the communication was going to be an issue I figured I might as well go with the guy with the better straps. This takes till March 17th.
March 17: Put in an order on Getat's website for a sterile no second 44mm.
March 17: Get an invoice from Getat's website, said that the watch will be sent 2 to 4 days after payment
March 17: Monet sent
March 19: Money received email from Getat
March 21: I follow up to see if there is any tracking number yet (4 days from when I sent payment)
March 21: He said it will be sent that day
March 24: He said the watch was shipped that day
March 26: I get an email with a tracking number, the tracking number said it had been dropped off that day
March 28: Arrived in US
March 31: Left the processing center in CA
April 2: Arrived at my door step

Overall pleased with the communication, although I wish he would have just said it would take more then a week to ship the watch, rather then say it was being shipped multiple times.

Impressions of the watch are that it is what I expected and from my other... ahem... homages that have always turned out amazing for years and what I read on here the standards were high. 0 complaints with the watch itself. The strap is also great, except for one thing, the buckle is HUGE. Easily wider then the face of the watch W/O the crown. It makes the watch look somewhat comical to me (see pics), and I'm already looking for a replacement, as it makes the watch unwearable for anything but a backyard bbq. It is also not the buckle that is on his website. Oh well, buckles are cheap.

Also, the movement. It is very loud, loud enough that when it isn't in my watch box it will actually keep me up. I also cant comment on the accuracy without a second hand. It loses less then 2 mins a day (as close as I can get with no minute markers, if I were to guess I would say it looks to be within a few seconds a day).

Anyway, onto the pics. You must forgive my awful photography, these were done in my apartment where there is almost 0 natural light.






































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mathew_rt (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi Guys

Can someone PM me the details of Davidsen or Jacksons.
I want to order a watch that is similar to that of a 
2nd Generation RXW watcheslike on this link HOMMAGE WATCHES BY DSN: The 2nd Generation RXW watches

cheers.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

mathew_rt said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Can someone PM me the details of Davidsen or Jacksons.
> I want to order a watch that is similar to that of a
> ...


The whole point of the RXW watch is to provide a PAM homage of higher quality than sellers like Jackson, Getat etc. can offer. Your best bet is Davidsen himself.  His contact details have been shared numerous times in this thread, you need only look back a couple of pages.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Speaking of "higher" end homages, here is my RWC 47mm Egiziano Retrospect 1938A mechanical watch

A beautiful sterile piece with a Swiss ETA 6497. Definitely pricey as I could build one for less than this. The problem is obtaining a nice 47mm EGI case. They are very hard to find. 47mm EGI's are available but not with 6497s, only the autos.

This is stock and unmodified from RWC save for the Nato strap.

Enjoy.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

jbeck6 said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


Somewhere in Honk Kong, a child is missing his belt buckle. . .

Great looking watch, though. Hoping for the same quality. Mine is supposedly on the way!


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

blueradish said:


> Speaking of "higher" end homages, here is my RWC 47mm Egiziano Retrospect 1938A mechanical watch
> 
> A beautiful sterile piece with a Swiss ETA 6497. Definitely pricey as I could build one for less than this. The problem is obtaining a nice 47mm EGI case. They are very hard to find. 47mm EGI's are available but not with 6497s, only the autos.
> 
> ...


That's a really interesting looking NATO. Can I ask where you bought it?


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Negakinu said:


> That's a really interesting looking NATO. Can I ask where you bought it?


Bought it off a member on another board. It is a great strap, but I had to alter it in order to fit as the hide is very thick and wouldn't fit between the case and lug bars.


----------



## KTMracer (Oct 11, 2009)

blueradish said:


> Bought it off a member on another board. It is a great strap, but I had to alter it in order to fit as the hide is very thick and wouldn't fit between the case and lug bars.


I'm digging that strap too and haven't seen a NATO leather that thick. Would love to have one for my Zilla with Walt's NATO adaptors


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

I emailed Jackson Tse today to ask him when he was going to send me the tracking number for my order. He told me he was going to ship my watch on the first of April and send me the tracking number right after. Now 9 days later, when I decide to ask him about a status update, he suddenly tells me the watch hasn't even been shipped yet!  "Problem with supplier". I used Google Translate to complain in Chinese. See what happens.


----------



## ImagineD (Mar 13, 2012)

Negakinu said:


> I emailed Jackson Tse today to ask him when he was going to send me the tracking number for my order. He told me he was going to ship my watch on the first of April and send me the tracking number right after. Now 9 days later, when I decide to ask him about a status update, he suddenly tells me the watch hasn't even been shipped yet!  "Problem with supplier". I used Google Translate to complain in Chinese. See what happens.


I am in the same situation with Jackson. Ordered (via PayPal) March 9 and was told same day watch would ship with tracking information on March 18. Then nothing. I decided to message him about the status April 4 to which he replied the parts are out of stock. Not exactly the type of customer service I was expecting. I asked for a refund but he replied back asking me to wait another week to see if he can get the parts in. I don't think I will be ordering from Jackson again. More than willing to take my money with out of stock parts and not once telling me about it isn't the type of transaction I want a repeat of.


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

I ordered from Getat. Nothing to say on the communication, he replied after 2 hours and kept answering my questions. After I received it I will post a review of the watch and the whole process.


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Just saw that one on ebay, Infantry brand. It's cheap 24 $ and it's quartz, but it looks the part 

New Original INFANTRY USA Police Date Mens Army Casual Leather Pilot Wrist Watch | eBay


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Crater said:


> Just saw that one on ebay, Infantry brand. It's cheap 24 $ and it's quartz, but it looks the part
> 
> New Original INFANTRY USA Police Date Mens Army Casual Leather Pilot Wrist Watch | eBay


I wonder if these use the same case as Getat/Jackson/Triconstore etc. 
http://thmb.inkfrog.com/thumbn/infantryhk/IN-025-ALLB-BL-1.jpg=450


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

I don't think they are.... the crown guard and the lever look more cheap. It could be the same dimensions, but not same quality.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## lucas_buck (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi, 
I have some quetions regarding the lume on the watches:

1-- I was wondering how good the lume is on the Getat and Jackson Tse sandwich dials. Which one would be brighter between the two?
2-- I'd like to go with a blue or brown lume instead of the usual green or white ones. Will they be as bright or even close?
3-- Can anybody rank the different types of lume in order of brightness, eg Superluminova, C3 etc?

Thanks guys.


----------



## hidden impact (Apr 13, 2012)

sergio65 said:


> View attachment 678521


where did this come from? Getat has the skeleton movement on his site, and i'm waiting to hear back if they are in stock.

how long have you had this? overall impressions? more photos?


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

This is a home made custom with a movement from Manbushijie and rose gold case from 'Tat.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Well, my GETAT arrived today. Luckily I was able to get up to the post office to sign for it, because it was worth it! This thing is gorgeous. Here's a crappy pic with flash (could get something in low light - camera was objecting). 47mm sterile, super lume, lefty wind, sandy brown strap:









I am glad I paid the extra money for Tat. The strap is awesome. I might have to add another hole (or lay off the doughnut holes - we'll see which is easier), but it's the color and finish I wanted. There's no sheen, so I think it will age quickly. 47 was the right way to go, too. Now to find a 26mm bracelet. . .

Only drawback. . .this thing SMELLS. LOL. Can't tell if it's just the leather or the whole thing from being in this box for two weeks. LOL

Overall time was great: Ordered/paid on 3/27, shipped on 4/4 (or sooner, that's when I bugged him for the number) and arrived on 4/13. Very happy. Great experience.

Now I'm getting the bug to make my own!


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

Here's a little something i've been working on,

Jackson mini fiddy, reshaped, all parts replaced and aged, and fitted with a vintage movement.


----------



## iamci (Jan 27, 2012)

What color lumes can you pick with Jackson?


----------



## malossi888 (Aug 24, 2011)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Well, my GETAT arrived today. Luckily I was able to get up to the post office to sign for it, because it was worth it! This thing is gorgeous. Here's a crappy pic with flash (could get something in low light - camera was objecting). 47mm sterile, super lume, lefty wind, sandy brown strap:
> View attachment 680039
> I am glad I paid the extra money for Tat. The strap is awesome. I might have to add another hole (or lay off the doughnut holes - we'll see which is easier), but it's the color and finish I wanted. There's no sheen, so I think it will age quickly. 47 was the right way to go, too. Now to find a 26mm bracelet. . .Only drawback. . .this thing SMELLS. LOL. Can't tell if it's just the leather or the whole thing from being in this box for two weeks. LOL Overall time was great: Ordered/paid on 3/27, shipped on 4/4 (or sooner, that's when I bugged him for the number) and arrived on 4/13. Very happy. Great experience. Now I'm getting the bug to make my own!


Hows the lume of the watch is it really strong? How the quality and finish? I am also planning of getting the same model but not lefty.

Thanks..


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

This is my first watch with an intentional "super lume" so I'm not sure how it compares to others, but I was impressed the day I wore it. I hadn't intentionally charged it since it first arrived, and just from wearing it out shopping Friday night, it was glowing nicely in my closet when I put it away that evening. It can't speak to how long it lasts, but it's easily legible from far away when exposed to normal light conditions for a couple hours.

Fit and finish seem amazing. I've not given it the fine tooth comb treatment that others here do, but I see no imperfections. The crown guard lines up well. The case is beautifully brushed and contoured. This is my first display caseback and I'm impressed that the movement has colored parts. I assumed this would be a plain grey movement. It's all gorgeous. I think I even got a sapphire crystal, which I don't remember seeing in the description. There's a blue tint to the black face at certain angles, so I'm sure that's what it is.

The model I ordered was mm4750wt V. I added a sterile dial and the left wind. I'm glad I did that as the crown guard wouldn't have worked for me. I wear my watches right up against the back of my hand since it's the only place the straps will fit.

Unfortunately it appears the domain name is expired when I try to go there, so I hope that gets resolved soon.

All in all, this was a very nice experience and well worth my $132 (with EMS).


----------



## malossi888 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks chief wahoo.. I will be ordering mine soon.


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

There's a swiss watch company, Jean Marcel, that homages PAMs cushion case in their discontinued Atlas model. I've seen them sell on eBay in the $4-500 range, but typically are in the $1000's. It's a good looking watch nontheless, and features a modified Swiss ETA 2834-2 movement.




























Pics borrowed from eBay.


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

i just ordered a Jackson, not the typical PAM design but more of an "old man" watch. i specifically wanted something that looks like it was from a long time ago, with classical styling. the hardest thing was finding something with NO day or date, no chrono dials, etc. i would have preferred no sub dials at all, but that proved nearly impossible.

still, it's got an exhibition screwback case, dome crystal, same water resist as a Suunto Core, and a 56-hour power reserve on a hand-wind Unitas movement, with a riveted wide leather strap. i am REALLY excited to get it now!! depending on the impression in real life, i may order a few more in different styles/colorways. and best of all, it was 78 bucks paypaled and shipped!! now to see how long it takes to get here...

View attachment 683015


View attachment 683016


View attachment 683017


View attachment 683018


----------



## Elcoholic (Mar 12, 2012)

I bought 2 MM's from manbushijie. 1 auto, 1 hand wind. I almost broke the auto within the first hour when I set the date and it locked up. Somehow it freed itself after 2 days but would't change date on its own and another 2 days later it somehow started working. I think I maybe tried to set the date in the 10pm-2am range but not sure.

Anyway, the watch cases and dials are very nice. Both movements are pretty accurate but the thing that annoys me is the sound they make, and especially the handwind. I can clearly hear it ticking when the watch is 70cm from my face which gets realy annoying. The auto's rotor also makes alot of noise, sometimes even a slight grinding noise but I'm not as bothered as the handwind's sound.

Anyone else notice the loud ticking sounds on the handwind's?


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that noise happens with most all handwinds, I've had Swiss and Chinese versions of Swiss made movements and they both have pretty obnoxious ticking noise.


----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

this just came

























tropical dial!!! i'm super happy!!

spec:
mini-fiddy case
manual hand wound mov't
tropical dial
green lume dial
blue lume hands


----------



## Progress (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm looking to get a PAM homage watch from Getat. I want a 44mm, PVD case, sterile dial with second hand sub-dial at 9. I had some questions. What is the mini-fiddy? Does it have the dome crystal? I know I don't want dome crystal so if it does I guess I'll stay away from that.

I had some other questions and was wondering if anyone with experience can comment. How is the Superlume? I'm debating between the orange numerals and white and wondering if the lack of Superlume would make a big difference.

Is it worth it to pay the $18 for the Sapphire crystal?

Any tips on ordering? I've heard of people having discrepancies in their orders, non-sterile when ordered sterile, etc.


----------



## tommie_a (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi guys just got mine and made a strap as i wasnt happy with what was on it. Its a very comfy strap i made from an old belt very tough and rustic looking any comments welcome. Bear in mind it cost me around a tenner to make





































And some in progress shots


----------



## TheSmilingAssassin (Feb 25, 2012)

Personally dude, i would have kept the strap it came on. Your belt looks home made and cheapens the look of what is an otherwise nice looking homage MM but it is all a case of personal taste.


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Progress said:


> I'm looking to get a PAM homage watch from Getat. I want a 44mm, PVD case, sterile dial with second hand sub-dial at 9. I had some questions. What is the mini-fiddy? Does it have the dome crystal? I know I don't want dome crystal so if it does I guess I'll stay away from that.
> 
> I had some other questions and was wondering if anyone with experience can comment. How is the Superlume? I'm debating between the orange numerals and white and wondering if the lack of Superlume would make a big difference.
> 
> ...


Mini-fiddy is a 44mm size of the 1950s luminor case:
Panerai Cases and Shapes
Most do come with a domed crystal, but there may be a few without like the originals.

Here's a chart for lume strength, and I think it's the same general trend different brands:








For $18 I would say it's worth it. It'd be a lot more costly to order a sapphire crystal on its own and then have someone install it.

Idk about any tips. I guess you could ask for pictures before they send out your watch but I think they may forget to do that too.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

To each his/her own. I think the strap is a huge upgrade from the padded thing it came with. I prefer the thicker, chunkier style on these PAM styles. I keep eyeing up my belt for the same reason, but I'm hoping to find an old baseball mitt this summer to fit that need.
Great job, Tommie!


----------



## tommie_a (Jul 24, 2009)

TheSmilingAssassin said:


> Personally dude, i would have kept the strap it came on. Your belt looks home made and cheapens the look of what is an otherwise nice looking homage MM but it is all a case of personal taste.


Hey mate, no worries, was going for a rustic homemade look as i say and i get a bit of satisfaction when im wearing it, the one it came with barely resembled leather more plastic really lol!


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

tommie_a said:


> Hi guys just got mine and made a strap as i wasnt happy with what was on it. Its a very comfy strap i made from an old belt very tough and rustic looking any comments welcome. Bear in mind it cost me around a tenner to make


Looks great! I actually think a rugged, home made looking strap fits the PAMs perfectly. Gives em that "tool" look. Love it! Gonna try and make a strap of my own as soon as my Fiddy comes through the mail.


----------



## zendiek3 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey guys, just found out about PAM homages and am looking at purchasing a non-sterile mini-fiddy very soon. My question is whether i should go with tat or jackson. I've heard the stories regarding slow responses and shipping time for tat but his straps appear to be more aesthetic and of higher quality. 

or should i be going with jackson and then purchasing a different strap similar to tats?


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Tat appears to be back on top of things. He even sent emails to people who had been awaiting replies. My communications were very fast and total experience was great.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

zendiek3 said:


> Hey guys, just found out about PAM homages and am looking at purchasing a non-sterile mini-fiddy very soon. My question is whether i should go with tat or jackson. I've heard the stories regarding slow responses and shipping time for tat but his straps appear to be more aesthetic and of higher quality.
> 
> or should i be going with jackson and then purchasing a different strap similar to tats?


I ordered from Jackson and haven't been too happy with his communication. Read back a few pages. Tat is an infamous non-replier too. You could try Triconstore on the 'Bay.


----------



## zendiek3 (Apr 23, 2012)

thanks for the replies guys. any feedback regarding quality for tat and jackson?

i've found myself some nice c&b straps, so i dont mind going through jackson. i guess it just depends on who responds to my request first!


----------



## tommie_a (Jul 24, 2009)

zendiek3 said:


> thanks for the replies guys. any feedback regarding quality for tat and jackson?
> 
> i've found myself some nice c&b straps, so i dont mind going through jackson. i guess it just depends on who responds to my request first!


Duno about the quality from them mines from manbushijie.com, feedback on mine is that its pretty noisy (not sure if others are!?) theres no lume except the hands, not sure why as it doesnt seem like it would have been much more effort to lume the dial, and the second hand ticks a bit dodgy, seems to fall fast and oddly. It came in 2 weeks and was cheap, thinking i might get a sterile off ebay with good lume and better movement. Anyone know if triconstores movement is quieter?


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Tat appears to be back on top of things. He even sent emails to people who had been awaiting replies. My communications were very fast and total experience was great.


I received replies from Tat to all my mails, he's not always quick but always replies ... sometimes several weeks after


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

There was a specific point in time when Tat confirmed he had been overloaded but was now free to take orders. He shipped mine within a few days of placing my order. The main reason I went with him (other than saving $40 on an after market strap) was that he did the exact custom job I wanted. Jackson required several compromises. That was worth the extra $40 imo.


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

zendiek3 said:


> thanks for the replies guys. any feedback regarding quality for tat and jackson?
> 
> i've found myself some nice c&b straps, so i dont mind going through jackson. i guess it just depends on who responds to my request first!


I own 3 Jacksons and 1 Tat. Appearance-wise, they are the equivalent. They use the same parts. Side-by-side shot of mine:








L-R: Tat, Jackson, Jackson, Jackson mini-fiddy

The movement used by Tat is littler nicer looking. It came with a swan neck.

The superlume on Tat's is better. He does provide a better strap, but personally, wouldn't be a motivating factor (plus it gives off this real funky leathery smell).

Quality-wise, of the 4 homages that I have, Tat's movement was the only one that failed on me after only a few months and maybe 10-14 days of total wrist-time in those months.

Tat eventually fixed it (as it was still under warranty), but it was a more than 2 month process from the time I e-mailed him of the problem to the time I got the watch back (just got it back last Friday).

I've always had relatively good communication and quick delivery with Jackson. With Tat, as a lot have noted here, there are delays, but he does eventually respond, although, it could be a month after you contact him.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

ghostryder said:


> I own 3 Jacksons and 1 Tat. Appearance-wise, they are the equivalent. They use the same parts. Side-by-side shot of mine:
> 
> L-R: Tat, Jackson, Jackson, Jackson mini-fiddy


In retrospect, do you like the Fiddy design over the regular one?


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

Negakinu said:


> In retrospect, do you like the Fiddy design over the regular one?


It feels bigger on the wrist, even though it is the same 44mm size as the regular one. Maybe because of the domed crystal and the slightly larger fonts of the numbers on the dial, which is playing tricks on my eyes. I wouldn't say I like it better, but it has a different feel and look to it.


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

I received a "homage" watch last week from Dennis Rudy (DRudy on some of the boards) and couldn't be happier. I wanted a sterile Luminor Marina style, sandwich dial, ti case with a swiss movement. We talked quite a few times thru email, I hammered him with questions and he answered them usually within minutes. It took about a week and a half and I got the watch on Friday , along with some custom straps I ordered. Couldn't have been more perfect timing. 
The build quality so far seems awesome. Everything is working, its keeping time excellent , the crown lock has just the right amount of interference to lock, the crown guard it nice and tight. It does have a display back on it , which for me doesn't do much, the movement is pretty basic. The lumi is nice and bright as well. I gave the watch a full winding Saturday morning and it stopped at 4:30 this morning. I think for the price you cannot go wrong with one of his watches. I don't think he advertises these styles but he can make them. I will probably order another sometime this year, one with an orange dial. Here are some pictures with the two straps I got from Stach of Stach Straps.


----------



## Antonio192 (Apr 24, 2012)

Maybe this is a good time to jump in and make a more refined startpost on where to go for what kind of homages, as the old thread was riddled with questions about how to contact JOA or Davidsen or what Jackson's website was?


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

ghostryder said:


> The superlume on Tat's is better. He does provide a better strap, but personally, wouldn't be a motivating factor (plus it gives off this real funky leathery smell).


It's the George Clinton of leather smells. I'm trying to decide if something will help it, even time.


----------



## Progress (Dec 31, 2010)

Citizen V said:


> Mini-fiddy is a 44mm size of the 1950s luminor case:
> Panerai Cases and Shapes
> Most do come with a domed crystal, but there may be a few without like the originals.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks! Do you know if they offer the mini fiddy in PVD? It looks like a no on Getat.


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

Progress said:


> Hey thanks! Do you know if they offer the mini fiddy in PVD? It looks like a no on Getat.


See my post here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-panerai-homage-part-2-a-352477-55.html#post4835889


----------



## kylef (Apr 25, 2012)

ghostryder said:


> I own 3 Jacksons and 1 Tat. Appearance-wise, they are the equivalent. They use the same parts. Side-by-side shot of mine:
> 
> View attachment 688844
> 
> ...


Where did you get the watch with the lighter band? I want something very similar but I have no clue where to start.


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

kylef said:


> Where did you get the watch with the lighter band? I want something very similar but I have no clue where to start.


It's from Jackson. Model #MM92 with blue hands.


----------



## kylef (Apr 25, 2012)

ghostryder said:


> It's from Jackson. Model #MM92 with blue hands.


Did you purchase the band and hands separately? And MM92 has Marina Militare written on the face, how were you able to get that off?


----------



## zendiek3 (Apr 23, 2012)

kylef said:


> Did you purchase the band and hands separately? And MM92 has Marina Militare written on the face, how were you able to get that off?


You can send Jackson a request if you want something a little differetn and see if he can cater to you. I just ordered my first homage from Jackson and he was able to change the hands and dial to my specifications at no additional cost.


----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

kylef said:


> Did you purchase the band and hands separately? And MM92 has Marina Militare written on the face, how were you able to get that off?


I asked Jackson if he could put blue hands on the MM92 and he did, no extra charge. Mine does have the MM logo on it, but I edited it out per the forum rules here. I am sure you could ask Jackson if he could give you a sterile dial. The strap is an extra thick brown from Jackson, which he charges an extra $5 for.

For every Jackson homage that I have ordered, I have picked a base model that I wanted, and asked him for slight modifications from the listed specs (i.e., blue hands, sterile dial, white numbers instead of green, superlume, etc.) and he was always willing to accommodate me and not charge me for it.

Keep in mind though that if you ask for too many modifications from the listed specs, he might get something in your order wrong. For instance, the first one I purchased, I asked for a MM logo dial (in addition to other mods) but got a sterile. The last one I purchased, I asked for a sterile dial (in addition to other mods) and got a MM logo dial. I guess in the end, it worked out, I have one with a sterile dial and one with a logo.


----------



## blessthisstuff (Mar 10, 2011)

Zuriner make a great homage, check out the review of the Zuriner Depth Charge ZV-01


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

:-s price above 1300 $ and no Sapphire?


----------



## Buddha Jones (Aug 18, 2010)

Anyone have a 40mm PAM homage they are wanting to sell? Please PM me.


----------



## jbetts1790 (Feb 17, 2010)

Buddha Jones said:


> Anyone have a 40mm PAM homage they are wanting to sell? Please PM me.


Hah I know why you're looking! I'll post my homage here later


----------



## Buddha Jones (Aug 18, 2010)

jbetts1790 said:


> Hah I know why you're looking! I'll post my homage here later


Don't go giving everyone any ideas!


----------



## ed21x (Feb 11, 2011)

Buddha Jones said:


> Anyone have a 40mm PAM homage they are wanting to sell? Please PM me.


you sold it?!!


----------



## jbetts1790 (Feb 17, 2010)

Here's my latest home-made Pam homage, this time a 40mm version of one of my 44mm homages, for my girlfriend's birthday. I wrote about how I built this watch in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/5-months-making-40mm-ladies-pam-homage-683092.html. Here are the pics:


----------



## Buddha Jones (Aug 18, 2010)

ed21x said:


> you sold it?!!


Yes  to JBetts cuz it was too small for my wrist... but then I found HF and all of the great things that you can do with watches and now I want another one to do what he did...


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

BEWARE OF JACKSTON..."TROIANS" DANGER.


----------



## MarekG (Mar 28, 2011)

spain72 said:


> BEWARE OF JACKSTON..."TROIANS" DANGER.


What does Troians mean?
Do you mean the website infects your computer with a trojan horse virus?


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi Marek. 
Yes, it happened today in the afternoon. Between the "click" on the link posted here on the thread and the opening of the new page.
My Anti-virus rang loudly and reported the message about a Trojan Horse, blocking immediately the connection to the page.

To correctly connect to the site remove the "-" between JACKSON and TSE.

http://www............com/

Anyway, I tried again 1 hour later and all went fine and I have been able to connect to the site regularly.

I felt to write a WARNING post to avoid dangers to others members. Hope nobody mind about it... ... ...


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

I picked this one up from the forum a little while back, has a lightly decorated Swiss ETA 6497-1 movement, Titanium case, Tobacco dial with coffee colored lume, and I just picked up a Heroic18 titanium buckle to accompany the watch. I usually only purchase watches with a seconds hand, but this one proved to be an acception. It may look familiar because I considered selling it a while back on the bay, but after it didn't sell, I decided to keep it:


----------



## johanhej (May 1, 2011)

These things are toxic. Just a month after receivning my MM i ended up buying the original pam 111.


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

Shaunie_007 said:


> I picked this one up from the forum a little while back, has a lightly decorated Swiss ETA 6497-1 movement, Titanium case, Tobacco dial with coffee colored lume, and I just picked up a Heroic18 titanium buckle to accompany the watch. I usually only purchase watches with a seconds hand, but this one proved to be an acception. It may look familiar because I considered selling it a while back on the bay, but after it didn't sell, I decided to keep it:


Very nice ! Any idea who put it together ?


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

Davidsen for me. Subtle differences, superb craftsmanship. Too nice to wear most of the time.


----------



## Candlejack (Apr 29, 2012)

I've read a bit here now, but i still want to ask for the latest opinions, which homage is the most bang for the buck?

I don't want to pay alot. 100-150 range.

I've been eyeing the Parnis (sea-gull movement, right?) and the Tao International (no idea which movement) right now. Opinions?

The Helenarou for 160 in solid titanium is now on the top of the list.. After that the http://www.manbushijie.com/productshow-660-3.html comes


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

johanhej said:


> These things are toxic. Just a month after receivning my MM i ended up buying the original pam 111.


 Yes they are. I am still years away from an original PAM though but I am planning on having this assembled for me in the next couple of weeks. Glad to see you got yours. Are you as happy with your purchase as you thought you would be ?

https://plus.google.com/photos/1061...170900248284472162/albums/5649591909583064129


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Thinking about selling my GETAT. I know I can't list it on the forum here. Any recommendation on a place to list this?
Thanks!


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Thinking about selling my GETAT. I know I can't list it on the forum here. Any recommendation on a place to list this?
> Thanks!


Why can't you ? I swear I've seen "homage" watches for sale here ?

You can try PMWF or ...........


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

My mistake. I reread the rule and I should be okay b/c it's sterile. It's the wording "m.m." that's not allowed.
And now I've changed my mind anyhow. LOL. Again.


----------



## johanhej (May 1, 2011)

cw_mi said:


> Yes they are. I am still years away from an original PAM though but I am planning on having this assembled for me in the next couple of weeks. Glad to see you got yours. Are you as happy with your purchase as you thought you would be ?
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/1061...170900248284472162/albums/5649591909583064129


Nice one! I like the fact ppl are playing around a little with the homages. That was one sweet combo!

Ye I'm really happy. Was so overwhelmed when i first opened the box I completely lost track of the conversation I was having with the seller lol. Sure it's alot of money spending on a watch, but you really can't argue with the effort of detail they put in these pieces. It's absolutely flawless in every way. Ofcourse you pay alot just for the brand, but I guess it's in the eye of the beholder if it's worth it.

Was eyeing the 372 a little too, but figured 111 would be a better starter to build the collection around 

On a sidenote I love how PAMs aren't that recognized in general. Always thought a rolex sub would be my first big purchase, but as I'm fairly young I didn't want ppl to look at me as "the guy with the Rolex...".


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

Here's my best homage....so far ;-)



















This started life as a jackson mini fiddy, and has had months of hard work spent on it.


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

johanhej said:


> Nice one! I like the fact ppl are playing around a little with the homages. That was one sweet combo!
> 
> Ye I'm really happy. Was so overwhelmed when i first opened the box I completely lost track of the conversation I was having with the seller lol. Sure it's alot of money spending on a watch, but you really can't argue with the effort of detail they put in these pieces. It's absolutely flawless in every way. Ofcourse you pay alot just for the brand, but I guess it's in the eye of the beholder if it's worth it.
> 
> ...


Very cool, thank you for sharing. And thanks for keeping an open mind to the "homage" thing. If I was to buy an authentic, it would be a toss up between the 00240 or 00177.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

I just received my Jackson Tse phantom fiddy. I am EXTREMELY disappointed. 

First, it's *DOA*. I can wind it 'till my fingers hurt but the movement won't run. Dead as a door nail. Second, the rubber seal hangs loose from the case. Third, it wasn't properly packaged at all. Just a plastic/paper bag and the watch was wrapped in a cardboard icecream package. (??) I bet the movement was damaged in the mail because of the lousy packaging but how Jackson missed the loose rubber seal is beyond me. It looks like the watch is just put together without any effort or care. Did I just throw away $100?


----------



## christopherwoon (May 1, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am pretty new here and I would appreciate some help! I am looking for replacement parts for Wire Lugs, those that fit the radiomir Pam model. They are a pain to find. Do share if you know an online store that sells them Other than Panatime! thank you.


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

Negakinu said:


> I just received my Jackson Tse phantom fiddy. I am EXTREMELY disappointed.
> 
> First, it's *DOA*. I can wind it 'till my fingers hurt but the movement won't run. Dead as a door nail. Second, the rubber seal hangs loose from the case. Third, it wasn't properly packaged at all. Just a plastic/paper bag and the watch was wrapped in a cardboard icecream package. (??) I bet the movement was damaged in the mail because of the lousy packaging but how Jackson missed the loose rubber seal is beyond me. It looks like the watch is just put together without any effort or care. Did I just throw away $100?


contact him and send it back and he will usually replace it, he's generally know for being quick to respond. I had a minni fiddy come wrapped in bubble wrap inside a brown envelope, I see some people get delivery in an actual watch box ?? so it's seems to be a bit random, but i know he's taken watches back and replaced them in the past.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

martinellard said:


> contact him and send it back and he will usually replace it, he's generally know for being quick to respond. I had a minni fiddy come wrapped in bubble wrap inside a brown envelope, I see some people get delivery in an actual watch box ?? so it's seems to be a bit random, but i know he's taken watches back and replaced them in the past.


Problem is I've waited more than 5 weeks for this one and he's hardly replied to my (polite) emails. If I send it back who knows how long it's going to take. I've got a bad feeling about this.


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

There aren't many options with jackson and getat, they both take a long time to deliver, Jackson typically ships a week after the order but i've had shipping details emailed and on the tracking website nothing changes for days at a time, I even had my last delivery arrive and the tracking said it was still going through hong kong customs so the postal service doesn't seem to be that efficient.


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

What model u have? send me PM and pic thanks...


----------



## johanhej (May 1, 2011)

cw_mi said:


> Very cool, thank you for sharing. And thanks for keeping an open mind to the "homage" thing. If I was to buy an authentic, it would be a toss up between the 00240 or 00177.


My mind has always been open to homages. I don't see why people have to drag this endless argument whether homages are fakes/replicas. I'm currently using a homage radiomir as "big time beater" and I'm very happy with it. Even though it looks pretty much like the real deal from afar, I would never try to display it as authentic.

And btw, even though I only had the 111 for a couple of days, I'm already checking Jackson for a homage with the fiddy case lol.


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

cw_mi said:


> Very nice ! Any idea who put it together ?


Sorry for the delayed response cw_mi, and thank you  and I believe most of the parts (dial, case, hands) are from Jackson, and I'm not sure where the movement is from, the previous owner didn't specify. He just labeled it as a 'Jackson Swiss PAM homage.' It's a possibility the movement came from Jackson as well, but as far as I know he doesn't sell swiss movements.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

johanhej said:


> And btw, even though I only had the 111 for a couple of days, I'm already checking Jackson for a homage with the fiddy case lol.


I've had a really bad customer experience with Jackson, and after asking around, most people that ordered in the last month have nothing but complaints. Quality control is nihil and his emails are so short they border on rude. Just a word of warning.


----------



## martinellard (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't know if it's a language thing, but list very specific questions and if possible word it so it has a possible yes/no answer, and you should get each question answered. it is strange, but i'm getting used to it.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

martinellard said:


> I don't know if it's a language thing, but list very specific questions and if possible word it so it has a possible yes/no answer, and you should get each question answered. it is strange, but i'm getting used to it.


I actually wrote the questions in Chinese.  Didn't work though.


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

Mine arrived from Tat today


----------



## MarekG (Mar 28, 2011)

Man, this talk about Jackson is a bummer.
I bought a Parnis from Manbushijie before and had a great experience. Are their PAM homages up to par with Getat and non-botched Jackson versions?

My problem with Manbushijie so far is selection. They have lots of polished cases, but I'm looking for a sterile brushed 44mm with mineral crystal. They only have one, but it's sapphire. There are titanium options, but they're all either sapphire or branded MM. Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

MarekG said:


> My problem with Manbushijie so far is selection. They have lots of polished cases, but I'm looking for a sterile brushed 44mm with mineral crystal.


Wait, why do you want mineral? Sapphire is better at not getting scratched, acrylic is proper for a vintage look, but mineral is just... Meh


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Ordered one from manbushijie. Arrived in San Diego from China in six days. And it's beautiful. He's got my business from now on.


----------



## Candlejack (Apr 29, 2012)

dasmi said:


> Ordered one from manbushijie. Arrived in San Diego from China in six days. And it's beautiful. He's got my business from now on.


Could we get pics and perhaps even a review?


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

MarekG said:


> Man, this talk about Jackson is a bummer.
> I bought a Parnis from Manbushijie before and had a great experience. Are their PAM homages up to par with Getat and non-botched Jackson versions?
> 
> My problem with Manbushijie so far is selection. They have lots of polished cases, but I'm looking for a sterile brushed 44mm with mineral crystal. They only have one, but it's sapphire. There are titanium options, but they're all either sapphire or branded MM. Unless I'm missing something.


+1 on the sapphire issue, it's really the way to go. I've had one with mineral crystal and it had some knicks on the crystal within a few months of wearing it. It may be slightly more expensive, but it's totally worth it!


----------



## Candlejack (Apr 29, 2012)

Has anyone here had a custom done by Manbushije? (Or should i go with Getat instead? I have seen a few posts with problems with getat, but are those only exceptions? Getat has nice modification options) 
Or know any that matches my criterias? (Also, you are free to bash my criteras and inform me if it's something i don't really need or know of a watch that matches it/closely matches it.)

44mm (Or 47, bigger is better but the 47 seems rare)
Good movement (you guys know alot more about movements than me)
Brushed case, preferably not black(it's a plus if it's NOT polished buy looks like 273-3 (won't put a link here. That's the product-number. That case is just my taste)
Titanium case? (Or is this more a gimmick, i don't really care alot.. titanium is cool though.. so it's not a biggie, just a small plus)
Sapphire glass
Good fit & finish (but not polished so it's glossy)
Good band (or refer me to a band that fits well, and is of good quality for a reasonable price)
Clean dial, power reserve is not necessary on the dial. But i want the second in a separate circle (is this what is called sandwich?)
Preferably orange (or whatever is considered the "classic") 
Up to 200 bucks.


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

Candlejack said:


> Has anyone here had a custom done by Manbushije? (Or should i go with Getat instead? I have seen a few posts with problems with getat, but are those only exceptions? Getat has nice modification options)
> Or know any that matches my criterias? (Also, you are free to bash my criteras and inform me if it's something i don't really need or know of a watch that matches it/closely matches it.)
> 
> 44mm (Or 47, bigger is better but the 47 seems rare)
> ...


From the sounds of it, it seems like you're not looking for too many modifications. Manbushije and Getat use very similar if not the same quality of products, as you will read in a lot of previous posts, so you won't get too much variability in the quality of the cases, movement, and dials, but if you're looking for the best bang for the buck, I'd recommend Getat. His straps are much better quality than Jackson or Manbushije, and you can now get highly decorated movements and his new strap buckles are really cool too! And to answer your comment about Titanium cases, they're not a gimmick, I have a Jackson Titanium case for my homage and it's lighter and has a darker finish than the brushed SS cases (that's really the only difference between SS and Titanium, color and weight). You can also usually contact any of the watch makers mentioned in this thread for different lume colors for no additional cost.


----------



## Candlejack (Apr 29, 2012)

Shaunie_007 said:


> From the sounds of it, it seems like you're not looking for too many modifications. Manbushije and Getat use very similar if not the same quality of products, as you will read in a lot of previous posts, so you won't get too much variability in the quality of the cases, movement, and dials, but if you're looking for the best bang for the buck, I'd recommend Getat. His straps are much better quality than Jackson or Manbushije, and you can now get highly decorated movements and his new strap buckles are really cool too! And to answer your comment about Titanium cases, they're not a gimmick, I have a Jackson Titanium case for my homage and it's lighter and has a darker finish than the brushed SS cases (that's really the only difference between SS and Titanium, color and weight). You can also usually contact any of the watch makers mentioned in this thread for different lume colors for no additional cost.


Amazing, then i'm feeling that the getat will be my choice (as it's easier to modify via the website.)
Do you have any good "base-watch" at getat? 44 or 47.

Not sure about the titanium any more. (Weight-part, i like em' heavy.. but i like the color of the titanium more so it's still in favor of the titanium.)
It seems i can only get myself up to around 150 bucks for something i like. If i wanted to spend 200 dollar, and get as much bang for buck for it, what would you suggest? 
Does getat have some extra choices not listed on the website? Except lumecolor?

I'm thinking of adding a band with a deployment-buckle. Are those preferred or just odd? Never used one of those.

Also, thanks for a very, very assuring and informative post.

/ Daniel


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

Candlejack said:


> Amazing, then i'm feeling that the getat will be my choice (as it's easier to modify via the website.)
> Do you have any good "base-watch" at getat? 44 or 47.
> 
> Not sure about the titanium any more. (Weight-part, i like em' heavy.. but i like the color of the titanium more so it's still in favor of the titanium.)
> ...


If you're looking for sapphire crystal, and want to mod the heck out of it I'd say the "44mm Superlume Base Style Sandwich Dial Watch" is the best bet, it gives the most options for modifications. It also seems that the 47mm 1950's homages or the 'mini fiddy' homages don't allow you to upgrade to sapphire crystal, so if sapphire is a must then I'd go with the "44mm Superlum Base...". As far as extra choices not listed on the website, you can enquire about a swiss 6947 or 6948 movement. I'm not sure if he'd have any in stock, or if he'd even be able to get them anymore, but I've heard of people being able to upgrade to swiss movements through Getat and Jackson in the past, but that would easily put you in the >$300 price range. Those new highly decorated movements he just got into stock are really cool looking, but they won't necessarily be more accurate or better quality than the base movement on the website. I hope this helps.


----------



## Candlejack (Apr 29, 2012)

Shaunie_007 said:


> If you're looking for sapphire crystal, and want to mod the heck out of it I'd say the "44mm Superlume Base Style Sandwich Dial Watch" is the best bet, it gives the most options for modifications. It also seems that the 47mm 1950's homages or the 'mini fiddy' homages don't allow you to upgrade to sapphire crystal, so if sapphire is a must then I'd go with the "44mm Superlum Base...". As far as extra choices not listed on the website, you can enquire about a swiss 6947 or 6948 movement. I'm not sure if he'd have any in stock, or if he'd even be able to get them anymore, but I've heard of people being able to upgrade to swiss movements through Getat and Jackson in the past, but that would easily put you in the >$300 price range. Those new highly decorated movements he just got into stock are really cool looking, but they won't necessarily be more accurate or better quality than the base movement on the website. I hope this helps.


It helps alot!

Thanks, that was the one i was looking at as it had the most options, one more question now: The Skeledon PWD, do you know if it's going to be skeleton from the front too or just the back? If it's just the back, the decorations on it was awesome. But i really don't want it to be skeletonized from the front. Having a hard time deciding wheter the skeleton or the regular gun pvd is the nicest..

Oh, at the picture, there's no seconds-hand at 9'o clock, will there be one in the final watch (the movement says it has one at 9'o clock)
Seconds are important for me, not only due to the aesthetics but also because of time-critical situations at work.


----------



## MarekG (Mar 28, 2011)

GuySie said:


> Wait, why do you want mineral? Sapphire is better at not getting scratched, acrylic is proper for a vintage look, but mineral is just... Meh


At Manbushijie, a mineral watch is listed at $64. See link: http://manbushijie.com/productshow-479-6.html
An otherwise identical watch with sapphire (same 3600 seagull movement, same 316L steel case, etc) is $143. See link again: http://manbushijie.com/productshow-674-6.html

But the best part is that the $64 mineral watch can be upgraded to sapphire for just $25.

That's why I'm looking for watches listed with mineral crystals instead of sapphire at Manubushijie.
Unless someone can clue me in on what Manbushijie is failing to mention on their upper tier models. Because the specs are the same in the descriptions.


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

Candlejack said:


> It helps alot!
> 
> Thanks, that was the one i was looking at as it had the most options, one more question now: The Skeledon PWD, do you know if it's going to be skeleton from the front too or just the back? If it's just the back, the decorations on it was awesome. But i really don't want it to be skeletonized from the front. Having a hard time deciding wheter the skeleton or the regular gun pvd is the nicest..
> 
> ...


Good eye! I didn't notice the lack of a seconds hand on that model, check this one out "Superlume 44mm luminor style case black dial with white numerals watch," it's on page 2. This one has the same amount of mods and shows the seconds hand in the pictures. The skeleton watch he has doesn't have a dial, so you'd be looking at just the movement from the front and the back of the watch, so yes, it would be 'skeletonized' from the front, but you can get the PVD gun colour movement upgraded into the watch you decide to purchase which has the same decorations on the movement as the skeleton watch. Oh and to clear up you comment about a sandwich dial, a sandwich dial means that the hours markers and the seconds markers are cut into the case and the luminous part of the dial is 'sandwiched' between the dial and the movement, whereas a non-sandwich dial just has the hours and seconds markers painted straight onto the dial.

Check this thread out on the affordables forum, he upgraded to the PVD gun colour movement and it looks great!: 

​https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/new-pam-homage-getat-686901.html


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

MarekG said:


> At Manbushijie, a mineral watch is listed at $64. See link: Parnis Marina Militare watch
> An otherwise identical watch with sapphire (same 3600 seagull movement, same 316L steel case, etc) is $143. See link again: Parnis Marina Militare watch
> 
> But the best part is that the $64 mineral watch can be upgraded to sapphire for just $25.
> ...


$64 + $25 is a much better deal than $143. Nice reasoning!  There is no difference in the two models besides the color of the lume.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

Shaunie_007 said:


> $64 + $25 is a much better deal than $143. Nice reasoning!  There is no difference in the two models besides the color of the lume.


you should check out Parnis Marina Militare watch much better selection than manbushijie and just as good customer service.


----------



## sccarpen (Jan 16, 2012)

Just arrived today from Jackson Tse.


----------



## calcheng (Feb 11, 2012)

Image deleted by moderator. Please read the rules regarding MM posts.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/about-marina-militare-posts-316289.html

Here's my Marina Militare GMT


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

DSN build...extremely well put together.


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

I've got another Dennis Rudy built watch incoming , should be here late next week. My first one has been performing great. His might be a tad more expensive, but I'm okay with that. Being here in the states I'd much rather purchase from someone that I can communicate well with and is on the same continent.


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

cw_mi said:


> I've got another Dennis Rudy built watch incoming , should be here late next week. My first one has been performing great. His might be a tad more expensive, but I'm okay with that. Being here in the states I'd much rather purchase from someone that I can communicate well with and is on the same continent.


I feel he's actually quite affordable considering the quality of his materials and the quality of the watch themselves, if you compare his prices with JOA or Davidsen he's acturally about $100 less for his swiss homages. I have one of his Swiss homages and it's worth every penny and more IMO.


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

Shaunie_007 said:


> I feel he's actually quite affordable considering the quality of his materials and the quality of the watch themselves, if you compare his prices with JOA or Davidsen he's acturally about $100 less for his swiss homages. I have one of his Swiss homages and it's worth every penny and more IMO.


Cool, I actually assumed he was more than some of the others. The one I ordered last week was about $30 more than my first one due to him having a harder time sourcing the Swiss movements. Glad to hear you like yours and I too am very happy with the money I spent and the product I received. The best thing was having someone that actually owns a gen PAM say he was very impressed with how it looks.


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

just got my Jackson today; cant post pics cuz it has MM on the dial. 

-sent money with model number, they said it was out of stock so pick another.
-sent another model number, that was out of stock too so they said pick another
-picked 3rd model, that one was available. also it was 10 more dollars but they did not ask for the difference so i got a $88 model for $78.
-about 10 days later i got a tracking number
-2 weeks after that it showed that it arrived in my post office and was to be delivered the next day
-next day the tracking info gave "misrouted, sent back to post office
-called post office, it had mistakenly been sent to a neighboring city
-next day, mailman left a notice on my door (i was home ALL DAY) without ringing the bell even.
-went to PO to pick it up today, sat there for an hour waiting.
-FINALLY in my hands after over a month! sheesh!!

what i got is: 47mm PVD 1950 case, black sandwich dial with green under-lume, gold h/m/s hands, domed crystal, exhibition caseback, hand-wind movement, tan leather strap, PVD buckle.

its much nicer in person that i imagined, and larger also. the PVD buckle is MASSIVE, biggest buckle ive ever seen. 

the strap is crap. its extremely stiff, not very soft, not many holes. ill be replacing it as soon as possible.

the case itself is very nice; the outer bezel ring is polished PVD while the rest of the PVD case is more of a brushed or matte black look. the domed crystal is awesome. the little unlock hinge is secure and does not wiggle, stays put when locked. the lume is just ok, the hands lume is much brighter than the numbers lume. i thought it came with superluminova but i guess not. 

all in all, it was a lot of hassle to get, but it was cheap and i like it very much, so after a strap change it'll be just awesome.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

BrendanSilent said:


> all in all, it was a lot of hassle to get, but it was cheap and i like it very much, so after a strap change it'll be just awesome.


Could you post a picture from the side of the watch to show the dome? This way we still get some eye candy and you avoid the MM drama.


----------



## MarekG (Mar 28, 2011)

cw_mi said:


> I've got another Dennis Rudy built watch incoming , should be here late next week. My first one has been performing great. His might be a tad more expensive, but I'm okay with that. Being here in the states I'd much rather purchase from someone that I can communicate well with and is on the same continent.





Shaunie_007 said:


> I feel he's actually quite affordable considering the quality of his materials and the quality of the watch themselves, if you compare his prices with JOA or Davidsen he's acturally about $100 less for his swiss homages. I have one of his Swiss homages and it's worth every penny and more IMO.





cw_mi said:


> Cool, I actually assumed he was more than some of the others. The one I ordered last week was about $30 more than my first one due to him having a harder time sourcing the Swiss movements. Glad to hear you like yours and I too am very happy with the money I spent and the product I received. The best thing was having someone that actually owns a gen PAM say he was very impressed with how it looks.


I'm sorry, who is this Dennis Rudy guy?
Google is of no help, just sending me to watch forums where people mention his watches and give no contact info.

Does he have a website? I'd love to have a domestic option.


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

MarekG said:


> I'm sorry, who is this Dennis Rudy guy?
> Google is of no help, just sending me to watch forums where people mention his watches and give no contact info.
> 
> Does he have a website? I'd love to have a domestic option.


He doesn't have a website, he usually posts some of his watches for sale on some of the other watch sites. I'll PM you his email address. 
Here is a link to the watch I received. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-panerai-homage-part-2-a-352477-60.html#post4966265


----------



## hidden impact (Apr 13, 2012)

Getat came through for me with this homage. i really like the skeleton movement and the orange sandwich dial with superlume. the escape makes this thing NOISY! the strap is nice, but i was expecting really soft and great quality leather from all of the feedback of his straps. the other thing i do not like (and this is the case with all wire bars) is changing straps. it's virtually impossible (at least in my experience) not to scratch the case when tightening the screws.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Didn't know the Cali came as a sandwich dial. Very nice! That's my next one if I stick with this stuff (still not sold on leather straps yet). Do you have any lume shots? My understanding is that orange is not a highly luminous color. Would love to see what the super lume looks like!

Congrats and enjoy it!


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

I've only seen Getat offer the sandwich version so far.


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

Can't tell for sure but this cali looks like a sandwich style.

Vintage Collection - Military Inspired - Assembled in USA


----------



## Alex.C (Mar 28, 2011)

hidden impact said:


> Getat came through for me with this homage. i really like the skeleton movement and the orange sandwich dial with superlume. the escape makes this thing NOISY! the strap is nice, but i was expecting really soft and great quality leather from all of the feedback of his straps. the other thing i do not like (and this is the case with all wire bars) is changing straps. it's virtually impossible (at least in my experience) not to scratch the case when tightening the screws.


Beautiful watch, is this the 45mm or the 47mm?


----------



## hidden impact (Apr 13, 2012)

Alex.C said:


> Beautiful watch, is this the 45mm or the 47mm?


thanks! this is a 47mm. it's good sized, but i'm not sure if it's as explosively large as, say, a fiddy.



ChiefWahoo said:


> Didn't know the Cali came as a sandwich dial. Very nice! That's my next one if I stick with this stuff (still not sold on leather straps yet). Do you have any lume shots? My understanding is that orange is not a highly luminous color. Would love to see what the super lume looks like!
> 
> Congrats and enjoy it!


thanks! i really like the fact that it's different as a sandwich. lume on the hands are pretty bright. the dial is not blinding, but the orange numerals do glow very well. i'll have to figure out how to take a good lume shot and post it here.

so far, getat and drudy are the only ones i've seen with the sandwich dials. they are both great sources and both have pros and cons. i decided on tat because of flexibility on the build and the fact he can get the domed crystal.


----------



## judejudeus (Apr 7, 2010)

I have been looking at the panerai homages on jackson's site. The question I have for you guys is the watch that I am looking at is the MM11 with the date window. The description says ; Automatic mechanical 6497 Unitas movement 
Automatic-winding (power reserve when in motion)
Power Reserve 42 Hour (after 5 hours of motion) 
Hand-winding (help reserving power faster)
Personalized oscillating weight
28,800 alternations /hour.
 The question is can you hand wind this watch ? Can you hand wind any of these automatic watches? The only watches he advertises that are mechanical do not have the date window. Thanks in advance
Rey


----------



## judejudeus (Apr 7, 2010)

I am looking to buy a pam homage from the seller jackson and I was wondering if anybody who has bought one of the watches with the automatic movement can also wind them by hand. I would prefer the watch be primarily mechanical and not automatic but I know some automatic can also be hand wound like my Seiko 6138 speed timer. The reason I don't just choose one that is mechanical straight on with the 6497 movement is that they don't seem to have the date on the dial like this one. The description on this watch on his page says it is :

Automatic mechanical 6497 Unitas movement 
Automatic-winding (power reserve when in motion)
Power Reserve 42 Hour (after 5 hours of motion) 
Hand-winding (help reserving power faster)
Personalized oscillating weight
28,800 alternations /hour.

After getting in contact with the seller he said the movement is not the 6497 but an automatic asian movement. If anybody can help I would appreciate it very much.Thanks again. I tried posting in the pam homage sticky but did not have any luck.

Rey


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I can't imagine an auto that inexpensive would allow hand winding, but the only way to know is to ask him. As he said, it's definitely not the 6497 as I don't believe those have a date complication. But I am not an expert.


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I can't imagine an auto that inexpensive would allow hand winding


Afaik only a limited amount of automatic movements (like those based on the Seiko family) don't allow handwinding...


----------



## Candlejack (Apr 29, 2012)

Just put in my order for a Getat PAM ( Superlume 44mm luminor style case black dial ) 

With a gray-hazel band, titanium-case, sapphire-glass, the gun pvd-movement, "all black with wite lume" (but requested green lume in the additional information-box) 


Now i'm just hoping that it'll get here fast and exceed my expectations. (Kinda worried when thinking about the Jackson Tse incident)


How long does it usually take for Getat to assemble and ship?


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

I ordered 2 watches to getat on 20/04/2012, shipped to France on 09/05/2012...still waiting for them...


----------



## Candlejack (Apr 29, 2012)

Toofsy said:


> I ordered 2 watches to getat on 20/04/2012, shipped to France on 09/05/2012...still waiting for them...


Did you use the EMS or the ordinary shipping? Last time i ordered from Hong kong it took two days for the package to get to sweden (but then gets caught in customs of course)

I probably won't get the watch for graduation then.. too bad..


----------



## spain72 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi.
Translation is perfect.
"Uomo rana" is the way we call military divers here in Italy.


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

Ordinary Shipping...


----------



## JoeGo (Apr 7, 2012)

Jackson MM138 arrived today... me likey


----------



## chugs (May 24, 2012)

Ordered my first mechanical watch, a Tat sterile. Can't wait, I've been obsessed with PAMs for a while now, and this should hold me over for a bit b-)


----------



## Candlejack (Apr 29, 2012)

Mine should be done today, and shipped said Tat. 

Hoping EMS will be as fast or faster as last time! (just a few days)


----------



## chugs (May 24, 2012)

Candlejack said:


> Mine should be done today, and shipped said Tat.
> 
> Hoping EMS will be as fast or faster as last time! (just a few days)


So he seems to be on schedule then? That's good to hear, I took the 4-day build timeframe with a grain of salt. Maybe mine will actually come next week... we'll see!


----------



## Candlejack (Apr 29, 2012)

chugs said:


> So he seems to be on schedule then? That's good to hear, I took the 4-day build timeframe with a grain of salt. Maybe mine will actually come next week... we'll see!


I might have jumped in the scheduele though, as mine is a graduation gift

So i can't talk about you other guys scheduele


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

Toofsy said:


> I ordered 2 watches to getat on 20/04/2012, shipped to France on 09/05/2012...still waiting for them...


Just received them, only one mistake from tat comparing my order : I have a really New fat buckle on one of thé band, really really too big for me...One month from thé order to thé delivery to France.


----------



## Siph (May 27, 2012)

Hi everyone. First post!

I'm really interested in ordering an MM from Getat. Just have one question regarding size. My wrists are pretty dainty coming in at 6.25 inches. Would I be best off going for the 44mm? Probably an obvious question haha. Cheers.

Edit: Actually don't even bother answering that! I'm definitely a 44mm guy.

Now I just need to decide between PVD and stainless...

Update: Made my order...Now I assume I wait for the paypal invoice... End spec:
44mm black dial with superlume
PVD case
Cracked brown strap with beige stitching
Sapphire Crystal (since I invariably scratch mineral crystals!)

Now the long, arduous wait...


----------



## jinzhouy (May 6, 2012)

Just got a Parnis MM and really like it. Mine is the basic homage of pam 111, I think, with green numerals. I choose the SS brushed case and bezel, and opt a thick black strap (5mm), with pre-v buckle. Overall the finish is beyond what I expect from this price range (I paid less than $100 including this thick strap). Decoration of the movement is good. Don't know much yet about the accuracy, would see it within the coming week. I am no accuracy pursuer, so I would simply calculate the accumulated gain or loss within one week. 
My main problem is about the strap. Now I think brown or orange is better than black since black does not match well with T-shirts in summer. black would be better for dressy settings. and the thickness, 5mm, really too big. I prefer thinner strap with thickness from 5mm towards the lug to 3mm towards the buckle. And also, at the buckle end, I prefer narrower buckle, say, 22mm rather than 24. The 24mm pre-V buckle really shows its presence on the wrist (mine 7'').


----------



## Candlejack (Apr 29, 2012)

So, my watch was done and posted at friday, it's now left Hong Kong on it's way to Sweden so i'm hoping for like, one and a half week from order, i estimate. Including customs having their time with it.


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Please note that you are posting a registered trademark stamped on a watch that is not belongs to the registered trademark. The image is in violation of our rules and therefoe deleted.


----------



## Wysie (Sep 18, 2011)

Siph said:


> Hi everyone. First post!
> 
> I'm really interested in ordering an MM from Getat. Just have one question regarding size. My wrists are pretty dainty coming in at 6.25 inches. Would I be best off going for the 44mm? Probably an obvious question haha. Cheers.
> 
> ...


Made an order around the same time as you but have not received anything from Getat yet. Have you?


----------



## jinzhouy (May 6, 2012)

Sorry for not cover the trademark before uploading the photo. Now photos clear of trademark uploaded.


Ernie Romers said:


> Please note that you are posting a registered trademark stamped on a watch that is not belongs to the registered trademark. The image is in violation of our rules and therefoe deleted.


----------



## Colin20 (May 30, 2012)

First post here. I placed my order for my Getat last night!

44mm PVD Luminor case
Black Dial

Buckle Style:PremiumCase Option:PVD blackFront glass:SapphireHands Colour: All Black with white lumeMovement:PVD Gun ColourStitch Option:BlackStrap Option:Vintage Wooden Brown

I'm already thinking about my next watch - perhaps a little bit more customized. I'm thinking titanium case, white dial, grey super lume numbers. 
Does anybody have photos of a white dial with grey lume numbers?

Thanks


----------



## jinzhouy (May 6, 2012)

Just tested that my watch has 59+ hours power reserve after full winding. How about yours?


----------



## Siph (May 27, 2012)

Wysie said:


> Made an order around the same time as you but have not received anything from Getat yet. Have you?


I received the PayPal invoice around 12 hours after ordering and haven't received anything since I paid. It said in the email that it should take them 4 days to send it.


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

jinzhouy said:


> Just got a Parnis MM and really like it. Mine is the basic homage of pam 111, I think, with green numerals. I choose the SS brushed case and bezel, and opt a thick black strap (5mm), with pre-v buckle. Overall the finish is beyond what I expect from this price range (I paid less than $100 including this thick strap). Decoration of the movement is good. Don't know much yet about the accuracy, would see it within the coming week. I am no accuracy pursuer, so I would simply calculate the accumulated gain or loss within one week.
> My main problem is about the strap. Now I think brown or orange is better than black since black does not match well with T-shirts in summer. black would be better for dressy settings. and the thickness, 5mm, really too big. I prefer thinner strap with thickness from 5mm towards the lug to 3mm towards the buckle. And also, at the buckle end, I prefer narrower buckle, say, 22mm rather than 24. The 24mm pre-V buckle really shows its presence on the wrist (mine 7'').


That strap doesn't look too bad at all, I think the only thing is since it is black it doesn't make the watch pop it sort of just blends in. I've got a 111 homage as well and here are a couple of the straps I use on it.


----------



## Candlejack (Apr 29, 2012)

So: 

Paid the 22nd
Tat was done buildning it and shipped it the 28th
It's now in Sweden on it's way to me. Hopefully i'll have it tomorrow.


----------



## jinzhouy (May 6, 2012)

cw_mi said:


> That strap doesn't look too bad at all, I think the only thing is since it is black it doesn't make the watch pop it sort of just blends in. I've got a 111 homage as well and here are a couple of the straps I use on it.


Your straps are exactly what I expect! The vintage look in either reddish tone or sand brown reminds the viewer about its military origin. just ordered two straps in exactly the same tone as yours, but mine reddish brown one is a bit dressy oriented since it has croc pattern printed on it.


----------



## chugs (May 24, 2012)

Candlejack said:


> So:
> 
> Paid the 22nd
> Tat was done buildning it and shipped it the 28th
> It's now in Sweden on it's way to me. Hopefully i'll have it tomorrow.


I also paid the 22nd, Tat said on the 28th he would send a tracking number, which he hasn't yet. But I'm hoping he still sent it out, I guess we will see if it gets here soon.

I'm going away for a few weeks next Thursday, I'd love to have this with me for the trip! It'll give me something to drool over on the plane


----------



## Candlejack (Apr 29, 2012)

cw_mi said:


> That strap doesn't look too bad at all, I think the only thing is since it is black it doesn't make the watch pop it sort of just blends in. I've got a 111 homage as well and here are a couple of the straps I use on it.


Those look awesome, where did you get them?



chugs said:


> I also paid the 22nd, Tat said on the 28th he would send a tracking number, which he hasn't yet. But I'm hoping he still sent it out, I guess we will see if it gets here soon.
> 
> I'm going away for a few weeks next Thursday, I'd love to have this with me for the trip! It'll give me something to drool over on the plane


Hopefully, did you choose EMS? 
And you can always remind him, he answers quickly

Which one did you get?


----------



## chugs (May 24, 2012)

Candlejack said:


> Hopefully, did you choose EMS?
> And you can always remind him, he answers quickly
> 
> Which one did you get?


I did choose EMS. Not sure how long that will take to get to me in NJ, USA.

I sent a reminder today, so hopefully he will reply tonight, when it's daytime for him.

I got a Sterile 44mm, Polished case, sapphire crystal, silver hands, with black strap with white stitching. I'm really excited for it, I wanted a simple two-tone light and dark theme for it.


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

jinzhouy said:


> Your straps are exactly what I expect! The vintage look in either reddish tone or sand brown reminds the viewer about its military origin. just ordered two straps in exactly the same tone as yours, but mine reddish brown one is a bit dressy oriented since it has croc pattern printed on it.


That is pretty much how I wear them , the reddish one is if I wear the watch to work and the other one is for jeans and t-shirt days.



Candlejack said:


> Those look awesome, where did you get them?


Thank you, I had them made by Stach of Stach Straps. Great person to deal with, quality is excellent and very inexpensive. 
Stach Straps


----------



## Candlejack (Apr 29, 2012)

cw_mi said:


> That is pretty much how I wear them , the reddish one is if I wear the watch to work and the other one is for jeans and t-shirt days.
> 
> Thank you, I had them made by Stach of Stach Straps. Great person to deal with, quality is excellent and very inexpensive.
> Stach Straps


Fantastic! I'll check what he's got. But i am very happy with the one i got on the tat

Just picked up my Getat Titanium PAM today. I am, very, very, pleased.

Uploading a bunch of pics right now!


----------



## jinzhouy (May 6, 2012)

cw_mi said:


> That is pretty much how I wear them , the reddish one is if I wear the watch to work and the other one is for jeans and t-shirt days.


totally agree with you! I would add the black one to the office setting, since as you say it blends in.


----------



## Candlejack (Apr 29, 2012)

Edit: MM on the backside, forgot about that, gotta edit it


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Decided to sell my Getat if anyone's looking for a big lefty. I should have it in the sale forum by Monday, but here's a peek:

<*edit* - posted for sale in the forums - I don't want to use this forum for my personal gain, so no link, but since people keep PMing me, the watch is in the sales forum now>


----------



## Siph (May 27, 2012)

Got my shipping confirmation today  Here's the timeline for anyone interested.

27th May: Ordered
28th May: Invoice received and payment made
5th June: Shipping confirmation received.


----------



## chugs (May 24, 2012)

I got my Getat watch today, overall I'm very happy. 44mm sterile MM, with black strap. Its a great looking watch, seems to be keeping accurate time after half a day, and overall is great. The only thing I'm not excited about is the strap is an alligator-skin kind of leather, not the kind of natural, matte finish leather I was expecting. Going to send Tat an email asking about that.

I ordered May 22, received it June 6, so two weeks. Not bad at all. I'm going on a two week trip with this and one digital watch, so the Tat will be seeing a lot of wrist time. I'll post pictures and a review when I'm back.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Still happy with my Manbushijie 44mm sterile with a 6497. I've got in on a two piece Zulu so it's not quite so dressy.


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

Clair, do you have, or know of, a tutorial on how to properly waterproof these watches (best as one can). I have a Jackson; he says 3 atm, but I'm not sure I agree. Where should I silicone the crown, I'm not convinced there's even a gasket inside the crown. Thanks for the direction.


----------



## citixen (May 28, 2012)

Candlejack said:


> Edit: MM on the backside, forgot about that, gotta edit it


I gotta see some pics!! 

I ordered a 44mm titanium with brown face, seal brown strap and brown stitch and a 44mm mini fiddy brushed case, polished bezel and hazel grey strap, white stitch. Looking forward for mine to arrive.


----------



## Wysie (Sep 18, 2011)

Just some updates. I ordered from Getat about a week back and received it after a week. The watch looks good but so far I have noticed 4 issues:
- Some white sticker on the minute hands
- Watch strap is beginning to "split" at the ends
- Loose crown guard
- Lume on seconds hand isn't applied properly

I am unable to capture points 3 and 4 properly, but you can see the first 2 problems:
















I am able to fix the loose crown guard and the strap, but the lume and paper-thing on the seconds and minute hands is something I'm unfamiliar with. With that said, Tat has been responsive and I am going to send the watch back to him to be fixed.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

That's frustrating. I've only had one issue from Manbushijie, a Garton Pilot died after a week, and he made it right immediately. The other four watches I've bought from him, including my Panerai homage have been perfect.


----------



## JoeGo (Apr 7, 2012)

Very happy with my Jackson MM158..


----------



## Wysie (Sep 18, 2011)

dasmi said:


> That's frustrating. I've only had one issue from Manbushijie, a Garton Pilot died after a week, and he made it right immediately. The other four watches I've bought from him, including my Panerai homage have been perfect.


That's different from my experience with Manbushijie. One of the homages I bought for a friend had a spoilt bracelet and I've been waiting for 3 weeks now for a replacement .


----------



## massives (May 7, 2012)

this getat came in the mail yesterday. a couple of small cosmetic issues but nothing i can't live with.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

jinzhouy said:


> Just got a Parnis MM and really like it. Mine is the basic homage of pam 111, I think, with green numerals. I choose the SS brushed case and bezel, and opt a thick black strap (5mm), with pre-v buckle. Overall the finish is beyond what I expect from this price range (I paid less than $100 including this thick strap). Decoration of the movement is good. Don't know much yet about the accuracy, would see it within the coming week. I am no accuracy pursuer, so I would simply calculate the accumulated gain or loss within one week.
> My main problem is about the strap. Now I think brown or orange is better than black since black does not match well with T-shirts in summer. black would be better for dressy settings. and the thickness, 5mm, really too big. I prefer thinner strap with thickness from 5mm towards the lug to 3mm towards the buckle. And also, at the buckle end, I prefer narrower buckle, say, 22mm rather than 24. The 24mm pre-V buckle really shows its presence on the wrist (mine 7'').
> 
> View attachment 722549
> ...


So, exactly what model is this? Link, please. ;-) It is truly great.


----------



## gusdz (Apr 14, 2012)

JoeGo said:


> It arrived today. I blacked out the "MM".. Don't worry, it's there . What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 734364


That's nice, great looking watch and fits your wrist! Is it from manbushijie?


----------



## Buddha Jones (Aug 18, 2010)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Decided to sell my Getat if anyone's looking for a big lefty. I should have it in the sale forum by Monday, but here's a peek:
> 
> <*edit* - posted for sale in the forums - I don't want to use this forum for my personal gain, so no link, but since people keep PMing me, the watch is in the sales forum now>
> 
> View attachment 725854


I think this beauty is about to land in my hands in a round about kinda way, I will do her up right!!


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks to my own repair my custom by Jackson Tse runs fine nowadays. The dial still needs replacing though.









44mm, brushed case, polished bezel, 6947 handwind, sterile phantomed dial, green lume on hands, domed mineral, thick black strap with white stitching.


----------



## JoeGo (Apr 7, 2012)

This is Jackson..


----------



## JoeGo (Apr 7, 2012)

gusdz said:


> That's nice, great looking watch and fits your wrist! Is it from manbushijie?


It's a Jackson...


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

To all,

This is a reminder, again, not to post M....a M......e watches on WatchUSeek. Also, do not post fake watches, EVER. Our host has been very gracious regarding Pam homages, other forums have not and remove _all_ pictures and mention of them. Richemont guards its trademarks very zealously and we respect their copyright.

Zippofan
Affordables Forum Co-Moderator


----------



## JoeGo (Apr 7, 2012)

zippofan said:


> To all,
> 
> This is a reminder, again, not to post M....a M......e watches on WatchUSeek. Also, do not post fake watches, EVER. Our host has been very gracious regarding Pam homages, other forums have not and remove _all_ pictures and mention of them. Richemont guards its trademarks very zealously and we respect their copyright.
> 
> ...


Even if the M....a M.....e is blacked out?


----------



## tedbearz (Feb 10, 2006)

Beside Dennis Rudy does anyone else sell PAM Homages with Swiss Movements?


----------



## citixen (May 28, 2012)

My Getat watches arrived. One superlumed mini fiddy M.M. brushed case, polished bezel with hazel grey strap, white stitch. And one 44mm M.M. titanium with brown dial, seal brown strap, brown stitch.

A few things with my mini fiddy, I ordered the pre-v style buckle with the mini fiddy and the premium buckle arrived instead. I have already emailed Tat to send out a pre-v.
Secondly, the crown guard is extremely loose... I asked him to send out a new one as well. But is the a way to fix it my self?

On a side note, anyone have a black getat strap? Is is smooth shiny like the seal strap or fuzzy like the hazel strap?

* I cut off one of the two large leather keepers on each watch, 2 was too wide and 1 definately does the trick.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

My Jackson Tse custom has a little brother as of yesterday with polished case, Swan neck movement and a custom strap.


----------



## aaalex (Mar 5, 2010)

I just got a second hand rxw 44mm case and i also have 36.3 dial with a 6497. The thing is that they won't fit in the case as supposed to be.
Does anybody know if these cases are also shaped inside to fit only auto movements?
(the case is from jackson)

Thanks


----------



## texasgunrunner (Dec 24, 2008)

Any particular reason you guys don't like the premium buckle? Just wondering because I had planned on getting the upgraded buckle when I pull the trigger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmstar (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi homage lovers,

I placed an order with getat watch last week (tue 12th jun) and the response with Tat (guy from Getat watch) was great from the moment i email them about my payment to them via paypal, we kinda had a few emails back and forth to confirm on the delivery address and stuff. However, he kinda MIA after the 15th when i asked him on the delivery date for my watch. He replied that he will ship it out on the 17th (Sun). I emailed him again on the 18th for a tracking number and it was radio silence till now. I know that in there will be another holiday in HK on the 23rd... not sure if that will mean that my shipment will be in limbo cos he's usually very prompt in replying emails.
Just wandering...


----------



## Mirica (May 29, 2012)

Need some advice of Jackson Tse. Ordered MM130 from him on June 7, 2012. Sent pymnt on June 8, 2012 via paypal. He replied and indicated that watch will be sent on June 10, 2012. Emailed him on June 11 asking for tracking number. He replied that he will not be able to ship until June 17, 2012. (delay with supplier). Emailed him on June 18, 2012 asking for tracking number. He replied that he still cannot send as delay with supplier. Am I getting a bit of a "chain jerking" here or is this type of customer service customary.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Very normal. A week delay when you're getting responses seems fine.


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)

Out driving with my Getat. Nice to have it back in my hands, the movement died after one day and sent it back for new movement. Tat also put on a sterile dial on my request.

Hes been a proffesional, I think I will be ordering another from him after this proves itself.


----------



## dmstar (Jun 20, 2012)

dmstar said:


> Hi homage lovers,
> 
> I placed an order with getat watch last week (tue 12th jun) and the response with Tat (guy from Getat watch) was great from the moment i email them about my payment to them via paypal, we kinda had a few emails back and forth to confirm on the delivery address and stuff. However, he kinda MIA after the 15th when i asked him on the delivery date for my watch. He replied that he will ship it out on the 17th (Sun). I emailed him again on the 18th for a tracking number and it was radio silence till now. I know that in there will be another holiday in HK on the 23rd... not sure if that will mean that my shipment will be in limbo cos he's usually very prompt in replying emails.
> Just wandering...


Ok Tat replied with a tracking number that is not working....
will check with him again...


----------



## 84dcl (Apr 8, 2012)

I ordered from tat a few days back too. Got a tracking number that doesn't seem to work with the hk mail site as well. I'm going to mail him about this too if it still doesn't work after another few days. 

What is the usual shipping time for getat watches nowadays? I understand it was close to two months before, but has he gotten better lately?


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

My tracking number never worked. The watch arrived via EMS to Ohio in about 10 days which, ironically, is more than I wore it.


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

texasgunrunner said:


> Any particular reason you guys don't like the premium buckle? Just wondering because I had planned on getting the upgraded buckle when I pull the trigger.


I also got sent the wrong buckle, and Getat is sending a Pre-V as well (he said so at least). 
I think the Premium buckle is just too big, it really looks huge...


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

I received my Getat a week ago and it is great! The transaction was very smooth (Getat sent me the wrong buckle, but he's sending the right one).
Quite good time keeping (about -5/7sec per day); about 55-60hrs power reserve, excellent lume (my first truly good lume, and I have bought a good dozen watches since stumbling on this forum!)
It's a sterile dial, sapphire, luminor style, all brushed steel, with hazel gray strap (beige stitching). There are very minor imperfections (on the crown guard, case).









Very happy with my purchase!


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Does anybody know where I can get the stainless steel strap for a 44mm panerai homage? There is one at parniswatches dot com, but I do not know if they can be trusted.


----------



## Lucifer (Aug 8, 2011)

Quick question: is it hard to change the dial yourself? I really want a clean/sterile version, got a similar version as above, but with date.

*edit: *I'm also looking for a sterile dial with date, like this: http://s240.photobucket.com/albums/...view&current=DSCF6858.jpg&mediafilter=noflash - his email address does not work. Suggestions?


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

Can someone help me regarding Tat?

I love exactly this combination: http://i1085.photobucket.com/albums/j435/getatwatch/st44og%20V/DSC_0079.jpg.  Is it a dark brown strap with white stitches?


----------



## texasgunrunner (Dec 24, 2008)

Looks like it to me. 


Sent from my iPhone to the interwebs and straight to your brain using Tapatalk


----------



## Wysie (Sep 18, 2011)

Just an update with Tat. I sent my watch back as it had a couple of problems, took him about 4 days to fix it and send it back. However, he did not give me a tracking number until I asked him, and till today the tracking number has no information in HK Post or with my local post, and I have not received the watch. It's about 5 days since and still no information. Tat has said he will look into it but one thing I learnt is you've to email him to follow-up, otherwise he kinda forgets he's supposed to do something


----------



## dmstar (Jun 20, 2012)

dmstar said:


> Hi homage lovers,
> 
> I placed an order with getat watch last week (tue 12th jun) and the response with Tat (guy from Getat watch) was great from the moment i email them about my payment to them via paypal, we kinda had a few emails back and forth to confirm on the delivery address and stuff. However, he kinda MIA after the 15th when i asked him on the delivery date for my watch. He replied that he will ship it out on the 17th (Sun). I emailed him again on the 18th for a tracking number and it was radio silence till now. I know that in there will be another holiday in HK on the 23rd... not sure if that will mean that my shipment will be in limbo cos he's usually very prompt in replying emails.
> Just wandering...


Just received my lovely watch today.... 
Will post pictures when possible.
Love the smell of the leather strap!


----------



## geekgeek (Apr 27, 2012)

Received my watch from Tat yesterday, felt the buckle on his strap was far too big for my skinny wrist, so swapped out the strap for one from Crown & Buckle

Am absolutely loving this watch!










Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmstar (Jun 20, 2012)

dmstar said:


> Just received my lovely watch today....
> Will post pictures when possible.
> Love the smell of the leather strap!


Ok here's the pics.








Came in a decent box....








side by side with my sub homage








Transparent back








wrist shot








Lume shot


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Out of curiosity what's the size on that sub homage? And where'd you get it?


----------



## dmstar (Jun 20, 2012)

dasmi said:


> Out of curiosity what's the size on that sub homage? And where'd you get it?


Hi, it's a 40mm sub homage.
got it from manbushijie (google it)


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm familiar with manbushijie. Three watches on the way from him now. I just had never seen his sub homage next to a watch I own for size comparison.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

I bought a fairly plain PAM-homage from Manbushijie a couple of months back, with the MM-logo, non-lume sandwich dial, automatic and the "flat" mineral glass option. I can say I am really happy about it, but reading this thread (for the third time today actually) I have realized I should get a GETAT watch with mini-fiddy, superlume numerals, hand-wound, display case-back and sterile dial, as well as a better strap. So, that one is in my wish list, just waiting for the "approval period" to end ;-)

Then these kinds of modified homages show up. This particular one is taken from this thread, but I can't seem to find the post right now.








No matter, the question I had was, how does one go about getting such a marvelous dial? Can Getat or Jackson create those or do you have to do it yourself? If it's the former, is there a page somewhere on their sites explaining how to order this? And if it's the latter, please send me the manual ;-)


----------



## Mary371 (Jul 8, 2012)

Maybe this is a good time to jump in and make a more refined startpost on where to go for what kind of homages, as the old thread was riddled with questions about how to contact JOA or Davidsen or what Jackson's website was?


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Mary371 said:


> Maybe this is a good time to jump in and make a more refined startpost on where to go for what kind of homages, as the old thread was riddled with questions about how to contact JOA or Davidsen or what Jackson's website was?


That's sounds perfect!


----------



## m4r10 (Aug 19, 2009)

I'd say the first post in this thread answers any question regarding the suppliers of this kind of watches and consider the rest of posts as an added bonus. Don't think a new thread would be in any way better than this one.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

m4r10 said:


> I'd say the first post in this thread answers any question regarding the suppliers of this kind of watches and consider the rest of posts as an added bonus. Don't think a new thread would be in any way better than this one.


My interpretation of Mary371 was that this thread's startpost is somewhat outdated (for instance, some e-mail addresses are long gone) and people sit on more information that could be listed in a better way.


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi all,

I am planning to buy a MM from Getat (44MM, black dial, polished case). I am however in doubt about the strap and stitching. I like the Dark Brown and the Cracked Brown straps best, and I am not sure whether to go for beige or black stitches. Please help me decide which combination to choose! Add pictures if possible ;-)

Regards, Peter

The straps are the following (from his website):









and 







.


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

Piede said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am planning to buy a MM from Getat (44MM, black dial, polished case). I am however in doubt about the strap and stitching. I like the Dark Brown and the Cracked Brown straps best, and I am not sure whether to go for beige or black stitches. Please help me decide which combination to choose! Add pictures if possible ;-)
> 
> ...


My homage is on the way from Tat, with dark brown + beige stitches. I'll post a pic in a week or two


----------



## Watchowski (Jun 10, 2012)

I am not usually fond of Homage watches of any kind and am not really fond of the PAM style either. But thought would give one a try and got a Getat. It's a 45mm Radiomir PVD Black Case with PVD Skeletonized Movement and a Seal Brown Strap. It's quite the loud ticker but I really like the overall finish and feel for the price.


----------



## Homme (Jul 4, 2008)

I finally pulled the trigger on a homage from Getat after much research in this thread! Got a PVD with 'new orange' (more like cream which is what i wanted) lume & hazel grey strap w/ beige stitch...and I must say i'm pretty impressed with the build overall! The thick leather is soft and sits very comfortably on my wrist. The watch has a nice weight to it as well. For the money spent, i think it quite worth it!
Surprising, communications with Tat was rather fast and smooth. Took him abt 5days to build and 10days to arrive! :-!

Photos:
   

...thumbs up!


----------



## Buddha Jones (Aug 18, 2010)

m0rt said:


> Then these kinds of modified homages show up. This particular one is taken from this thread, but I can't seem to find the post right now.
> View attachment 757996
> 
> 
> No matter, the question I had was, how does one go about getting such a marvelous dial? Can Getat or Jackson create those or do you have to do it yourself? If it's the former, is there a page somewhere on their sites explaining how to order this? And if it's the latter, please send me the manual ;-)


That dial, and other like it are hand painted. To find the best Panerai homage, you will have to check out the homage forum.


----------



## chugs (May 24, 2012)

Here's my Getat, got it a month ago. Really love it, though the strap is a kind of croc-skin leather rather than the plain leather that I was expecting. It's still an alright strap, though the shiny finish on it is starting to wear where it slides through the clasp. The finishing on the watch is great, though I noticed the other day that when the crown guard lever is open, the movement moves in the case a tiny bit, which is kind of annoying. But for $120, I am blown away at the quality of the watch.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

m0rt said:


> Then these kinds of modified homages show up. This particular one is taken from this thread, but I can't seem to find the post right now.
> View attachment 757996
> 
> 
> No matter, the question I had was, how does one go about getting such a marvelous dial? Can Getat or Jackson create those or do you have to do it yourself? If it's the former, is there a page somewhere on their sites explaining how to order this? And if it's the latter, please send me the manual ;-)


Hey m0rt,

That watch above is actually mine. Jackson and Getat can't get that custom on painting. You need a 3rd party modder like myself of the many others out there.

Cheers
Bloo


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

blueradish said:


> Hey m0rt,
> 
> That watch above is actually mine. Jackson and Getat can't get that custom on painting. You need a 3rd party modder like myself of the many others out there.
> 
> ...


It's a very good job. Are you for hire? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

m0rt said:


> It's a very good job. Are you for hire?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


You bet, fire me a PM anytime.


----------



## Megalo Milo (Apr 20, 2010)

Maybe a stupid question buuuuut....

Watches from getat via Hong Kong post arrive how in the USA? Via the postal service? 

Also, I had to LOL when I checked the tracking info. It said: your package may be in Hong Kong or or in it's country of destination as of July 10th.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Mine was sent via something called EMS but arrived via my postal service here.


----------



## hgrcdo (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi guys,
Collected my first homage today and am very happy with the quality (a getat).
May I know if I have adjust my watch correctly?
1. Wind the knob (without pulling it out) clockwise 20 times to keep the time gng
2. Pull knob out to adjust time
3. How frequent do I wind the watch?
4. No screw in function for the knob at all?
Thanks n now the pics!!
















Beside my Ocean 7..love both their dome crystal!


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

hgrcdo said:


> Hi guys,
> 3. How frequent do I wind the watch?


I do not know what movement you have in your watch, but the ones that Getat sells usually comes with a 48 hour power reserve, so let's say you wind it every morning and you should be fine.


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

fntms said:


> I received my Getat a week ago and it is great! The transaction was very smooth (Getat sent me the wrong buckle, but he's sending the right one).
> Quite good time keeping (about -5/7sec per day); about 55-60hrs power reserve, excellent lume (my first truly good lume, and I have bought a good dozen watches since stumbling on this forum!)
> It's a sterile dial, sapphire, luminor style, all brushed steel, with hazel gray strap (beige stitching). There are very minor imperfections (on the crown guard, case).
> 
> Very happy with my purchase!


Well, it stopped working properly a few days ago, just stopped running after a full wind...sent it back to Getat, now waiting for a replacement (probably).


----------



## Wysie (Sep 18, 2011)

I got my Getat back and added a new strap (think it looks better this way):

















Sorry for the low quality pictures, taken at night with the phone


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

Welp, ordered tat #2 for the lady. Placed order, received invoice, and paid on 7/8. Watch was reported as shipped 7/13, and is currently in customs in NYC as of 7/19. Opted for the quicker EMS shipping, and by golly was it quick.

Fingers crossed. Should be here next week, I hope...


----------



## evilnickwong (Dec 9, 2010)

I just ordered 2 sterile PVD homages from Getat, one for myself and another for a friend. Email communication was good, I sent him about 3 or 4 emails with questions before committing and he usually replied within the day.

I paid on Saturday, and was shocked to receive an email from him the next day on Sunday to say that the watches have shipped. :think:  Not sure if I should be excited at such quick turnaround or wary about whether he got the order right. Guess I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Buddha Jones (Aug 18, 2010)

99% of the homages have the A6497 mechanical movement, that is the 47mm and 44mm. If your watch has a date wheel or is 40mm then you do not have the A6497, and that movement does offer somewhere between 40-50 hours of power reserve depending on how well lubed it is.


----------



## Buddha Jones (Aug 18, 2010)

blueradish said:


> Hey m0rt,
> 
> That watch above is actually mine. Jackson and Getat can't get that custom on painting. You need a 3rd party modder like myself of the many others out there.
> 
> ...


I knew that watch looked familiar! Nice one Bloo!


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

Watch actually got thru customs and arrived 7/20! I'm totally amazed hah. Made for a perfect surprise!

I also now see that I should have gotten a sterile dial for myself. Tat also stepped up his strap game something fierce. The quality was incredible.


----------



## evilnickwong (Dec 9, 2010)

Well that was unbelievable. I was fully expecting a wait time of 2 weeks at least. Instead:

21st Sat - Payment made to Tat
22nd Sun - Tat sent package and provided tracking number
25th Wed (today!) - Just received at my office

Paid $26 for the EMS shipping, this is from HK to Singapore. Had a quick unpack to verify the watches were made to spec, everything looks to be in order. Couldn't be more excited. Photos to come later tonight.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Ordered a bracelet from Manbushijie last Monday, HK customs sent it on Thursday, it arrived in Sweden on Monday but to the wrong post office. Now I'm on vacation so I'll have to wait a week to try it on. 

But Kudos to EMS-shipping.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## KTMracer (Oct 11, 2009)

Does tat do blue lume? I see green and orange...


----------



## Ar15fonsi (Jun 3, 2012)

Where can I get a Jackson TSE? Is there a website to order? 
Thanks



Negakinu said:


> Thanks to my own repair my custom by Jackson Tse runs fine nowadays. The dial still needs replacing though.
> 
> View attachment 735864
> 
> ...


----------



## capinsac (Jul 28, 2012)

Just ordered my first Getat. A 44mm superlume MM in brushed steel with the dark brown leather strap. Exchanged a couple of emails last week with Tat before placing the order and after making payment, received EMS tracking the following day! Looking forward to getting the watch!

Does anyone know how long EMS from HK to California will take?


----------



## capinsac (Jul 28, 2012)

Ar15fonsi said:


> Where can I get a Jackson TSE? Is there a website to order?
> Thanks


Check the first page of this thread.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Parnis Pam homage. Very please for quality with little money paid. Less than $75 with shipping, you get a quality SS casing with crystal AR,automatic ST-25 movement with hacking , manual wind and display case back. The movement is well finished and is using a complete metal movement holder inside the casing as opposite to many cheap watch using plastic holder.


----------



## JonasB (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## capinsac (Jul 28, 2012)

Just received a slip from the postman as they tried to deliver my watch today! Is at the post office and I can pick up tomorrow.

Amazing how fast shipping was as it just left Hong Kong on Saturday and is in California today!


----------



## evilnickwong (Dec 9, 2010)

Some photos of my recently received sterile 44mm PVD from Getat. Was blown away by how awesome this watch looks. It's by far the cheapest of my 3 watches, but easily my new favorite. Build quality is actually pretty good, not perfect, but considering the price, it's excellent.


----------



## capinsac (Jul 28, 2012)

capinsac said:


> Just received a slip from the postman as they tried to deliver my watch today! Is at the post office and I can pick up tomorrow.
> 
> Amazing how fast shipping was as it just left Hong Kong on Saturday and is in California today!


Just picked up my new watch from the post office! Looks amazing and was packaged very securely. I would post pics, but need to photoshop out the MM.

If anyone has doubts with the level of responsiveness from Getat, they should consider my experience below.

Placed order on 7/25
Received confirmation on 7/26
Received shipping notification 7/29
Attempted delivery on 7/30
Picked up at post office on 7/31


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

massives said:


> this getat came in the mail yesterday. a couple of small cosmetic issues but nothing i can't live with.


Stupid question. I love the looks of this case design, but how exactly would you change the strap? It seems to be a fixed bar.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I believe there are screws on the back of the case to remove the bars.


----------



## Cielo Luce (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Best Panerai Homage? (Part 2) please authenticate this watch for me*

Hi Im new to this forum so I dot know this is the right place to ask but 
Please authenticate this Panerai for me? 
Panerai | eBay

Thank you very much


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Best Panerai Homage? (Part 2) please authenticate this watch for me*

A new vintage dial I just finished for a customer. Will post final pics of the complete watch soon. Going in a blasted case and I can tell you it looks killer!


----------



## Ar15fonsi (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Best Panerai Homage? (Part 2) please authenticate this watch for me*

That looks awesome!! cant wait to see it finalized



blueradish said:


> A new vintage dial I just finished for a customer. Will post final pics of the complete watch soon. Going in a blasted case and I can tell you it looks killer!


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

fntms said:


> Well, it stopped working properly a few days ago, just stopped running after a full wind...sent it back to Getat, now waiting for a replacement (probably).


Just got it back, in perfect working order, easily my best time keeper (my other watches are all autos)...it's the same watch, fixed, not a replacement.


----------



## Progress (Dec 31, 2010)

I ordered a watch from Tat. How do I pay? I received my order confirmation but I don't have anything about paying. How does this work? I've sent him in email but he hasn't responded.


----------



## Keith437 (Aug 16, 2012)

Maybe this is a good time to jump in and make a more refined startpost on where to go for what kind of homages, as the old thread was riddled with questions about how to contact JOA or Davidsen or what Jackson's website was?


----------



## starre (Jun 4, 2012)

You will get a mail with the invoice from him. If you think it takes to long, then mail him and ask for it.


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

Something a little different... Does anyone know where I can procure a PVD PAM style bracelet for my getat? I'm thinking about switching the look up a bit. All I can find are OEM Panerai bracelets and the aftermarket ones are all polished.


----------



## brianmandl (Dec 27, 2011)

I love my PAM 111 homage purchased from Manbushijie.com. Great seller. Flawless transaction. Great watch, keeps great time after 1 year.

Edit: pic deleted by mod


----------



## ~kyle (Aug 5, 2009)

brianmandl said:


> I love my PAM 111 homage purchased from Manbushijie.com. Great seller. Flawless transaction. Great watch, keeps great time after 1 year.


Yep manbushijie's a great seller. You may want to modify that pic or remove it though. ;-)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/about-marina-militare-posts-316289.html#post2334782


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

3ther said:


> Something a little different... Does anyone know where I can procure a PVD PAM style bracelet for my getat? I'm thinking about switching the look up a bit. All I can find are OEM Panerai bracelets and the aftermarket ones are all polished.


I'm sorry to say I have no idea, but I want one too if you find one. It would be really cool!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

3ther said:


> Something a little different... Does anyone know where I can procure a PVD PAM style bracelet for my getat? I'm thinking about switching the look up a bit. All I can find are OEM Panerai bracelets and the aftermarket ones are all polished.


You might want to check with Wenping and see if he sells the PVD bracelet seperate from his watches, as you can see from this link he does have PVD watches sold with the PAM style PVD bracelets, but I can't seem to find them sold as a standalone.

http://www.wenping1970.com/Product_Show.asp?ArticleID=908


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

Shaunie_007 said:


> You might want to check with Wenping and see if he sells the PVD bracelet seperate from his watches, as you can see from this link he does have PVD watches sold with the PAM style PVD bracelets, but I can't seem to find them sold as a standalone.
> 
> Parnis Marina Militare watch


Good news is that he'd be willing to sell the bracelet by itself. Now, the bad news. He wants $70. I can't justify spending 3/4 of what I paid for the watch lol. I am a sad panda


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Shaunie_007 said:


> You might want to check with Wenping and see if he sells the PVD bracelet seperate from his watches, as you can see from this link he does have PVD watches sold with the PAM style PVD bracelets, but I can't seem to find them sold as a standalone.
> 
> Parnis Marina Militare watch


The Wenping-site looks very similar to the Manbu-guy, he has the PVD bracelet as well. I bought a SS-bracelet from him, and he wanted $50 for that one, so I guess he would charge ~$70 for the PVD one. Hey, he might even be Wenping 

I was thinking of getting a PVD-bracelet as well, combining it with a Getat-style sterile dial and PVD-caseback, but ... the SS-bracelet I got from Manbu... did not really fit my old homage watch (well, it did, after some handiwork), so I guess that it is a slight risk combining products from two suppliers.

I got another type of bracelet (if you're really into the originals, you know what I'm talking about) from a third supplier, and that one fit way better but still needed slight correction.

(In short, I'm building up a nice homage collection here, that will be on display when I'm done ;-))


----------



## nationalbar (Aug 24, 2008)

Forgive me for being naive about this, but what is this (it appears) obsession with lumes? Why do we need watches that glow in the dark? Last season I wore a brightly lumed watch to a concert at Carnegie Hall and the gentleman sitting next to me kept staring at it, then asked politely, "Sir, can you please turn off your watch?"


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

nationalbar said:


> Forgive me for being naive about this, but what is this (it appears) obsession with lumes? Why do we need watches that glow in the dark? Last season I wore a brightly lumed watch to a concert at Carnegie Hall and the gentleman sitting next to me kept staring at it, then asked politely, "Sir, can you please turn off your watch?"


You, sir, have my axe in this fight ;-)


----------



## badaxjava (Oct 30, 2011)

Sharing mine. Beginner skills :-d

Dial painted by me, hands aged, strap + buckle just learn to make from used belt.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

nationalbar said:


> Forgive me for being naive about this, but what is this (it appears) obsession with lumes? Why do we need watches that glow in the dark? Last season I wore a brightly lumed watch to a concert at Carnegie Hall and the gentleman sitting next to me kept staring at it, then asked politely, "Sir, can you please turn off your watch?"


Completely agree, 99% of the time I look at my watch in the daytime. Lume is just a fancy option, kinda like getting useless options on your car.



badaxjava said:


> View attachment 801823
> View attachment 801822
> 
> 
> ...


Well done! Better than beginner.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Badaxjava: I agree with Blueradish, and he ought to know. I'm regretting selling mine now. That is awesome. My problem was the strap was too short and wide. I could have made my own and bought some faces to paint like yours. That is gorgeous. Congrats on such beginner skills!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm kicking myself for selling my getat now but have something else in mind. Does anyone see any problem with wearing a Radiomir as a lefty? Besides flipping the straps and face, is there anything preventing me from doing it? The crown would be too large to wear on the right. I'm thinking of buying the parts and making it or at least ordering without the strap. Thanks in advance.


----------



## flori78 (Sep 7, 2008)

Where can I get a homage with sapphire glass and of a nice quality? Appreciate any suggestions.

Also does anyone wears a Panerai homage in a serious business situation with a suit?


----------



## regder (Jan 12, 2010)

flori78 said:


> Where can I get a homage with sapphire glass and of a nice quality? Appreciate any suggestions.
> 
> Also does anyone wears a Panerai homage in a serious business situation with a suit?


I'm very happy with my Getat, the sapphire glass gives off a lot of reflections though.

I would never wear a homage in a situation where I'm likely to meet someone that has the real thing. That would be way too embarrassing a conversation.


----------



## m4r10 (Aug 19, 2009)

regder said:


> I would never wear a homage in a situation where I'm likely to meet someone that has the real thing. That would be way too embarrassing a conversation.


That unless your "homage" has the infamous MM words on the dial. I own a sterile one and wouldn't be ashamed/embarrassed to wear it in any situation.


----------



## nationalbar (Aug 24, 2008)

I've worn Jackson sterile dial homages to business meetings with my vendors in both the US and Europe, as well as out to dinner at places like Per Se and Daniel. A couple of fellows did indeed have "the real thing". They complimented me on the watches and inquired where they could buy one. One guy even ended up buying a Jackson and he now wears it more than his Panerai!
Of course, don't forget a fine custom strap...


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Just thought I'd share a finished build I completed today for a customer. I absolutely love this colour combo in the blasted case. Think I'll add this one to my personal build list. This is uses a 45mm Radiomir case as a base.


















Dial painting shots


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Gorgeous as usual.


----------



## badaxjava (Oct 30, 2011)

blueradish said:


> Just thought I'd share a finished build I completed today for a customer. I absolutely love this colour combo in the blasted case. Think I'll add this one to my personal build list. This is uses a 45mm Radiomir case as a base.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is so gorgeus! Would you mind to share the dial painting and case blasting method 

Mine was retouched from reps, now I wanna change the dial again ;P

Thanks for your compliments guys, really appreciate it =)


----------



## sammifan (May 3, 2012)

Finally received my Getat. Really happy with it so far. I asked for the regular buckle but Tat sent them with premium buckles. Doesn't matter, I'll probably be changing the strap down the road anyway.


----------



## bigpoppa822 (Aug 27, 2012)

badaxjava said:


> Sharing mine. Beginner skills :-d
> 
> Dial painted by me, hands aged, strap + buckle just learn to make from used belt.


That looks really cool. How hard was it to separate the top dial that you painted from the "backing"? I'm putting together an order and Tat doesn't offer the exact dial I want, I was thinking about custom painting it.

Edit: Even better if anyone could point me in the direction where I could find a chocolate brown sterile dial with a second hand? Like this: http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/8695/bagno7108149ds21up7.jpg


----------



## Djk949 (Jun 29, 2012)

This is made by a Japanese watch company called GSX. It has a Seiko kinetic movement in it.


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

I was wondering if somebody could help me out here.
Trying to find out if this is possible.
-sandwich dial, with date and cyclops with a HW mov't?

I think I saw one on getat's site but in auto. I like it but looks too thick for me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

badaxjava said:


> This is so gorgeus! Would you mind to share the dial painting and case blasting method
> 
> Mine was retouched from reps, now I wanna change the dial again ;P
> 
> Thanks for your compliments guys, really appreciate it =)


I painted the dial in three different layer starting with colour I wanted to be the least prominent. Then from there it is precise and patience with various grits of sandpaper, but typically nothing below 1500.

Case is blasted by me with Aluminum Oxide. Method...blast it! (remove the crystals!)


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

Got this homage from Tat this morning. Sapphire glass, Black PVD.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

harrym71 said:


> I was wondering if somebody could help me out here.
> Trying to find out if this is possible.
> -sandwich dial, with date and cyclops with a HW mov't?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately you won't find a HW movement in a PAM homage with a date.


----------



## castroGstar (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi Blueradish,

I am trying to contact you about your welder watch that you have up for sale. It seems that I can not PM you or post a reply in your thread.

Please respond back if you read this message.

Thanks.


----------



## mojoe_24 (Sep 5, 2012)

This is a really long thread and it's probably answered somewhere, but how do you go about customing a a Getat?


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

fntms said:


> I received my Getat a week ago and it is great! The transaction was very smooth (Getat sent me the wrong buckle, but he's sending the right one).
> ...
> 
> Very happy with my purchase!


Two months later, I received a Pre-V buckle as requested...nice customer follow up!
(I had given up on it...)
It does look better than the premium I think, more elegant.


----------



## capinsac (Jul 28, 2012)

fntms said:


> Two months later, I received a Pre-V buckle as requested...nice customer follow up!
> (I had given up on it...)
> It does look better than the premium I think, more elegant.


I also order the Pre-V but received the Premium. Exchanged emails with Tat and wrote that a Pre-V would be sent through "normal mail". That was over a month ago, so it looks like I have another month to go.


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

capinsac said:


> I also order the Pre-V but received the Premium. Exchanged emails with Tat and wrote that a Pre-V would be sent through "normal mail". That was over a month ago, so it looks like I have another month to go.


Wow, exactly the same here. The premium buckle that he attached to the watch is way too large, I think. He sent the pre-V buckle 5 weeks ago, so I'm going to wait some longer.


----------



## johnbenallen (Dec 29, 2011)

mojoe_24 said:


> This is a really long thread and it's probably answered somewhere, but how do you go about customing a a Getat?


This thread might help:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/ever-wondered-how-build-pam-homage-here-you-go-689509.html


----------



## Megalo Milo (Apr 20, 2010)

My Getat was working great. Absolutely loved it. Until I dropped it onto the floor. Now it's not working quite as well lol. 

Does anyone have any experience with a user damaged watch repair through Getat?


----------



## badaxjava (Oct 30, 2011)

bigpoppa822 said:


> That looks really cool. How hard was it to separate the top dial that you painted from the "backing"? I'm putting together an order and Tat doesn't offer the exact dial I want, I was thinking about custom painting it.
> 
> Edit: Even better if anyone could point me in the direction where I could find a chocolate brown sterile dial with a second hand? Like this: http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/8695/bagno7108149ds21up7.jpg


The difficulties of seperating the plate is depending on the watch. Some quite hard, some are not. But mostly you can use razor blade or other things that is thin.

Custom painting is quite fun, though you don't get the color you really want, you'll feel so happy about it 

You could use Tat watch, then just remove the dial color. Then use Tamiya spray paint and practicing until you get the touch 

@blueradish: thanks for the tips sharing :-! that's very pro, sandblasting is one thing I must learn someday


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

Just finished with this mod yesterday. I already had the movement and face. I added a new case, gold hands, and a paolo strap. The edges of the face were scratched at some point, but I think the face/strap give the watch a nice vintage look. The watch features a lightly decorated ETA 6497 movement.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I love that Shaunie. Congrats!! That's very close to what I'm hoping to do. Can I ask what size your case is (and the lugs/strap you have)? I don't know anything about the Radiomir cases yet but I know I want something a bit more vintage looking that my fiddy I sold. I would prefer a brushed case but I haven't found them yet. This is very close to what I envisioned, though I'm thinking a distressed black or off-white face so it's a bit more neutral color wise.


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I love that Shaunie. Congrats!! That's very close to what I'm hoping to do. Can I ask what size your case is (and the lugs/strap you have)? I don't know anything about the Radiomir cases yet but I know I want something a bit more vintage looking that my fiddy I sold. I would prefer a brushed case but I haven't found them yet. This is very close to what I envisioned, though I'm thinking a distressed black or off-white face so it's a bit more neutral color wise.


Thank you ChiefWahoo, I'll try to help you out as best I can! I opted for the 45mm case because I have smaller (6.5") wrists and the optimal strap width for the Radi cases is 26mm, but the strap I'm using is 24mm. I would have never tried the smaller strap size, but I was just playing around with it and thought it looked pretty nice  I know that drudy (Dennis Rudy) sells brushed Radi homages, but I'm not sure if he sells the cases as stand alone. It'd be worth checking into though, he has an eBay account as seller:dkrcustomwatches. You can check out some of his homages through ebay or by google-ing his name.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm familiar with him. Thanks for the hints. I think I'd prefer the 45 because of the crown. I'm still trying to find out if I could flip a 47 to make it a lefty. Since there are no windows or subdials, I'm thinking I can just rotate the face. The movement wouldn't even matter, right? 

What I don't want is another 26mm strap. That was just too big IMO. At least the big thick ones Tat sells. Since the whole goal here is to find a custom strap (Tat's was too short), I guess I can hunt down something thinner.

Thanks again for the help. I may PM you for some details.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

castroGstar said:


> Hi Blueradish,
> 
> I am trying to contact you about your welder watch that you have up for sale. It seems that I can not PM you or post a reply in your thread.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I'll try a PM to you, but feel free to email me at blueradish (at) yahoo (dot) com


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I'm familiar with him. Thanks for the hints. I think I'd prefer the 45 because of the crown. I'm still trying to find out if I could flip a 47 to make it a lefty. Since there are no windows or subdials, I'm thinking I can just rotate the face. The movement wouldn't even matter, right?
> 
> What I don't want is another 26mm strap. That was just too big IMO. At least the big thick ones Tat sells. Since the whole goal here is to find a custom strap (Tat's was too short), I guess I can hunt down something thinner.
> 
> Thanks again for the help. I may PM you for some details.


Sounds good! and you could easily flip the case to make it a lefty, that's actually a good idea and i might do that tonight... i hate that the crown digs into my arm.. and I have a few 26mm alligator straps that taper down to 22mm at the buckle, and those are way more manageable than the thick ones that TAT sells. I agree with you, those are pretty overwhelming. Here's a Cali dial i picked up from the forum a little while back with a tapered 26mm strap, fills the lugs nicely, and not so overwhelming to wear:


----------



## badaxjava (Oct 30, 2011)

Another custom PAM for a friend


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm still thinking about building one around one of these coffee cases. I have no idea how that will end up looking though since I haven't seen a coffee case in the wild yet.









Anyone ever use one of these?


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Was just looking at those last night myself. Was confused by the strap bar. Thought they were one piece that screwed in to the case.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Was just looking at those last night myself. Was confused by the strap bar. Thought they were one piece that screwed in to the case.


My Alpha Chrono has the same case. The lugs are split in the middle.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks. It looked like they wouldn't hold a strap under any pressure.


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I'm familiar with him. Thanks for the hints. I think I'd prefer the 45 because of the crown. I'm still trying to find out if I could flip a 47 to make it a lefty. Since there are no windows or subdials, I'm thinking I can just rotate the face. The movement wouldn't even matter, right?
> 
> What I don't want is another 26mm strap. That was just too big IMO. At least the big thick ones Tat sells. Since the whole goal here is to find a custom strap (Tat's was too short), I guess I can hunt down something thinner.
> 
> Thanks again for the help. I may PM you for some details.


Let me know how you make out with flipping it to a lefty. I'm gonna take mine apart when it comes in. I definitely wanna flip the crown on mine.

I was thinking of painting the dial and sub-dial in two different colors. Anyone have an idea of how easy or hard this may be? Is regular spray paint fine if done right? Should I bake it or heat it to get a proper bond? Do I need to prime after I strip the dial?


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm happy. What do you think?


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

That looks great...specs on this one?


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

It's a 44mm normal polished case with a sterile PAM113-style dial and orange hands. I got Getat to assemble the pieces for me and now he has added the watch to his homepage. The strap is an Isofrane Dive Strap that costs as much as the watch.


----------



## donjuan (Sep 12, 2012)

Bought one 44mm polished case Pam homage (steriled) from Tat, got the tracking numbers 7 days ago... Haven't got mine though I live near to HK. Worst, he launched lots of new automatic watches which looks fabulous AFTER I placed the order!! @&$);::/@@" 

So guys.. Especially you Mort... Possible to show your full range of collection?? I saw one guy in one of the forums that owns 20 over Pam homage, and about 7 to 9 panerais....


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

'Tat finally has bronze cases! Arghh... just when I told myself I wasn't getting any more PAMs. ;( Now I have to get make myself a steampunk PAM. Darn.










And is it me or is Getat getting more and more expensive lately? I think none of the watches were above $90 a while ago. Now they're around $130.


----------



## brad13456 (Apr 12, 2012)

Negakinu said:


> 'Tat finally has bronze cases! Arghh... just when I told myself I wasn't getting any more PAMs. ;( Now I have to get make myself a steampunk PAM. Darn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that a true bronze/brass case or pvd? just got the bronze bug. recently acquired a Magrette bronze/brass and wanting/needing more!!!


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

brad13456 said:


> is that a true bronze/brass case or pvd? just got the bronze bug. recently acquired a Magrette bronze/brass and wanting/needing more!!!


I'm taking an educated guess and will say it's bronze PVD.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

donjuan said:


> Bought one 44mm polished case Pam homage (steriled) from Tat, got the tracking numbers 7 days ago... Haven't got mine though I live near to HK. Worst, he launched lots of new automatic watches which looks fabulous AFTER I placed the order!! @&$);::/@@"
> 
> So guys.. Especially you Mort... Possible to show your full range of collection?? I saw one guy in one of the forums that owns 20 over Pam homage, and about 7 to 9 panerais....


I have four watches that are PAM homages. I really like the PAM 359, PAM 438 and PAM 113, so I tried to mimic them. Alas, the two homages in the middle of the (very bad) photo below has two bad words on them. Would have been nice to have sterile. The two sterile ones, on the other hand, are Getat-watches, and I'm not too happy about the quality of those (my opinions can be read here). Well well, I'm trying these four out to see which one I fancy the most, and then I'm gonna go after the original, although the least expensive one costs almost two month's salary for me, so I don't know. We will see.

And again, sorry for the quality of the photo, just wanted to give you guys a sense of the PAM-related part of my collection.


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

As a bit of a side note/followup to a post of mine regarding PAM style bracelets, Getat has apparently added both polished and PVD bracelets to his offerings.


----------



## donjuan (Sep 12, 2012)

Mort, great collection!!! I like the auto homage very much!!! Both your Getats still looks stunning despite all the quality issues you mentioned...

3ther... Yeap, Getat has new collection... More scoobies to choose from...

Mine arriving these few days... Will repeat order IF it don't cut my wrist later... Haha 

Will post mine once I receive it...


----------



## ROGERWILCO357 (Aug 31, 2012)

so which of all these is closet to the real thing see I usually buy Rolex but the Panerai has caught my eye not sure of the fit or look on my wrist as I have yet to try one on would any of these be close to the real thing in weight and size?


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

donjuan said:


> Mort, great collection!!! I like the auto homage very much!!! Both your Getats still looks stunning despite all the quality issues you mentioned...
> 
> 3ther... Yeap, Getat has new collection... More scoobies to choose from...
> 
> ...


The Scoobies I have, I have ordered from the unmentionable that starts with Manbu... Those are of very good quality (it's the two in the middle of my photo). If you can live with the name, get them from him instead of Getat.


----------



## donjuan (Sep 12, 2012)

Mort: manbu... Shipping duration... Faster? Still don't understand why manbu, tat and Jackson carry parnis watches in their websites though....


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

donjuan said:


> Mort: manbu... Shipping duration... Faster? Still don't understand why manbu, tat and Jackson carry parnis watches in their websites though....


I've ordered from manbu on a couple of occasions. The first time, nothing happened for well over a week. I sent them an e-mail requesting an update and it shipped next day.

The second time I ordered, I sent them an e-mail same day with an order number, lied and told them it was a gift that I needed ASAP; it shipped next day. I guess if you put some pressure on, they tend to react a little quicker.

PS. I am super happy with these watches!!


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Okay, so now I'm a little confused. After reading m0rt's review I am not sure I trust the Tat homages. 
Are these watches worth it or not? I like what I see but now I'm a little unsure if I should go this route or just forget them completely.


----------



## donjuan (Sep 12, 2012)

My first homage... Though it is not the best... Boom! There it is!


----------



## donjuan (Sep 12, 2012)

Took her for a ride... I have to agree with Mort, quality from Tat 'might' not be as good as Manbu... But yet, I am happy with the price I paid.

Lume work is average as what has been complaint before by one of the folks here (not sure whether it's Jackson's or tat's though)

Arghhh... Scratches buckle... I hope Tat is going to replace one for me... Have yo agree? Premium buckle might be too big for 7inches wrist...

Good work on its strap and polished case...no complaint on this. Will update on its time accuracy later.

For over a 100 bucks, hey what else can I complaint!! The feel of it is fantastic!! Was having tea just now and the guy sitting next table kept on looking at it... Those who have not own one... Buy one! Enjoy it! It's a man's toy anyway!!


----------



## donjuan (Sep 12, 2012)

Somehow I regretted sterilizing it... The dial looks so... Empty... Guys, did I made a big mistake? Comfort me! Haha


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

donjuan said:


> Mort: manbu... Shipping duration... Faster? Still don't understand why manbu, tat and Jackson carry parnis watches in their websites though....


I think the shipping has been approximately the same for every watch I've bought. No problems in communicating with either manbu or tat, except that tat has not really delivered what I asked for.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't Parnis really just a name for some watch manufacturer that supplies parts for other watchmakers to put together as they see fit? Same goes with Scoobies I guess? On the other hand, it seems that a lot of sites that sells Scoobies right now are selling the exact same configurations, so either they are the same or they do have the same supplier.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

donjuan said:


> Somehow I regretted sterilizing it... The dial looks so... Empty... Guys, did I made a big mistake? Comfort me! Haha


I'd rather have my two Scoobies sterile than showing the forbidden name. It feels better calling it a homage than showing that it is a copyright infringement.

So, does anyone know if I can remove the names from the dial in an easy way while keeping the rest of the style intact (i.e. spraypainting is out of the question, I guess)?


----------



## Amnaggar (Nov 15, 2011)

What if u r on an iPad???


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Amnaggar said:


> What if u r on an iPad???


You're instantly banned from WUS?


----------



## Nicky J (Jun 17, 2012)

40mm MM just received from Manb.. and wow I'm very impressed! Quality is excellent for the price paid, timekeeping is very good. Fitted a Hirsch strap to complete the look and extremely satisfied - now have the Pam design I was looking for for very little outlay - excellent value..


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Wristshot!


----------



## Nicky J (Jun 17, 2012)

Without breaking the rules - I've placed my earring over the name!! This 40mm is just the size for my female wrist, so here you go..





















Chuffed to bits I am!


----------



## nationalbar (Aug 24, 2008)

FYI, Tat has _just_ updated his site with new and expanded offerings. I already have two more en route, guess I'll have to buy a few more now....


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

nationalbar said:


> FYI, Tat has _just_ updated his site with new and expanded offerings. I already have two more en route, guess I'll have to buy a few more now....


Gee thanks. Just when I thought I was done buying watches...


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks. Especially the new 44mm automatic watches are nice!

By the way, I just received the pre-V buckle from Getat, so I attached the leather strap and made a new picture in the sun. I like it b-)


----------



## nationalbar (Aug 24, 2008)

Yep, now I have to buy the new California dial and 2533 watches, along with a couple new custom straps from inspire workshop... woe is me.....


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Nicky J said:


> Without breaking the rules - I've placed my earring over the name!! This 40mm is just the size for my female wrist, so here you go..
> 
> Chuffed to bits I am!


I showed my girlfriend some PAM homages, hoping she'd let me buy her one of those smaller 40mm's, but she thinks they're still too masculine. Great to see you pull it off!


----------



## Nicky J (Jun 17, 2012)

Thanks, they do wear smaller than the wrist shot suggests. I think The Pam look on a girls wrist looks funky & can be very chic. If somebody had said I would wear a 40mm to me 3 months ago I would have laughed, but hey, it works IMO. This is what watch collecting has done to me...


----------



## BarrioWilly (Nov 12, 2011)

Just got my assolutamente straps from Toro Bravo in the mail. Really makes my Getat homage pop now. I was going for a homage of the PAM 339. Tat sent me the wrong straps to begin with, and I had to send the watch back because the crown popped out while setting the time one day. But I've finally got it looking the way I want it. I'll post some pics tomorrow...


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

$190 for those new Getat PAMs... Why did he raise prices?


----------



## overakias (Apr 7, 2012)

sorcer said:


> View attachment 807543
> 
> 
> Got this homage from Tat this morning. Sapphire glass, Black PVD.


hello, i am thinking to buy a pamhom from tat with saphire crystal and c3 super luminova, do you think its worth the saphire the extra money? the watch looks much better than the minerall one? what luminus you use in yours?


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

BarrioWilly said:


> Just got my assolutamente straps from Toro Bravo in the mail. Really makes my Getat homage pop now. I was going for a homage of the PAM 339. Tat sent me the wrong straps to begin with, and I had to send the watch back because the crown popped out while setting the time one day. But I've finally got it looking the way I want it. I'll post some pics tomorrow...


Yes, pics, go go go!


----------



## bertispain (Mar 1, 2009)

Good afternoon, first of all sorry for me English, I´m Spanish, I want to buy a getat homage of 44mm brushed luminor without logo and i have two basic question, first it is about sapphire, i worth it, it´s without AR and i think mineral is less reflective, isn´t it?
And the strap which do you prefer hazel gray or seal brown?

Thanks for all.


----------



## 3ther (Aug 14, 2011)

Nicky J said:


> Thanks, they do wear smaller than the wrist shot suggests. I think The Pam look on a girls wrist looks funky & can be very chic. If somebody had said I would wear a 40mm to me 3 months ago I would have laughed, but hey, it works IMO. This is what watch collecting has done to me...


I bought my girlfriend a 44mm Getat and it's fast become her daily watch. The big watch thing does look pretty cool on women. Gotta say. The damn "premium" buckle is a bit much, though. That's just my opinion... Too big hah.


----------



## BarrioWilly (Nov 12, 2011)

m0rt said:


> Yes, pics, go go go!


Here are a couple shots. I'm really digging it now. Gonna get lots of wrist time.


----------



## nationalbar (Aug 24, 2008)

Beautiful combo!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

My favorite Tat strap is the sandy brown, but that hazel grey caught my eye last night. However, I think I'm going to go with one of the radi straps on his site. The new orange Cali dial is awesome. I'll be ordering next month.


----------



## capinsac (Jul 28, 2012)

capinsac said:


> I also order the Pre-V but received the Premium. Exchanged emails with Tat and wrote that a Pre-V would be sent through "normal mail". That was over a month ago, so it looks like I have another month to go.


Got my Pre-V buckle in the mail today! 

Tat comes through again (even though this was pretty slow in delivery)


----------



## BarrioWilly (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks, nationalbar!

The strap is listed as a 27/22mm. I really like the taper to it. The 26mm straps from Getat, with the fatty Pre-V buckle were just too big for my tastes.



nationalbar said:


> Beautiful combo!


----------



## nationalbar (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank the Gods, Jackson finally re-organized his website


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

nationalbar said:


> Thank the Gods, Jackson finally re-organized his website


\o/


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

BarrioWilly said:


> Thanks, nationalbar!
> 
> The strap is listed as a 27/22mm. I really like the taper to it. The 26mm straps from Getat, with the fatty Pre-V buckle were just too big for my tastes.


Thanks for sharing this. I like the idea of no flying V buckle. Interesting site they have there. Umm. . .wow. LOL I'm actually tempted by one of the blatant ones but I can't bring myself to spend that much on what is probably junk.

That strap, on the other hand, might be perfect for my watch. Thanks again!


----------



## Z-FREAK (Feb 14, 2009)

Check these out I found on Overstock.com :









and ALLLLL of them...

Swiss Legend Men's 'Conqueror' Search Results | Overstock.com

And more SANDWICH dials...

http://www.overstock.com/search?keywords=Swiss+Legend+Men's+'Submersible'&sortOption=Lowest+Price


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Z-FREAK said:


> Check these out I found on Overstock.com :
> 
> View attachment 826273
> 
> ...


One of the members over at HF bought one of these and is doing a major overhaul to accept a new movement, plus custom dial , etc. Basically bought it for the case as it look like a smaller EGI.


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

Megalo Milo said:


> My Getat was working great. Absolutely loved it. Until I dropped it onto the floor. Now it's not working quite as well lol.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with a user damaged watch repair through Getat?


I had a similar problem (minor drop) and he fixed the watch free of charge. But it still is very fragile, and since I banged it another time (which happens to other watches with no issue) it is again not working well!
He offered to build me another one...not sure if I need to send the dodgy one back though...

I'll be touring HKG in a month, but he has no shop I can go to, too bad!


----------



## Canadian_Matt (Sep 20, 2012)

new to the forum, just purchased a watch from Tat. Getting it shipped to Canada via the registered airmail
Purchased the new superlume 47mm 1950 case black marina PVD Black, will update with pictures and comments once ive recieved the watch

Any idea on how long it will take to send?


----------



## sammifan (May 3, 2012)

My watches took 3 days from the time he shipped out to me receiving them (Montreal, Canada). He did however had to take 10 days to get the parts and build my 4 watches. So 3 days of shipping but about 2 weeks from ordering to receiving my watches. I paid extra for EMS shipping fwiw.


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi all,

I like my 44mm MM from Getat. That watch was delivered with a dark brown strap with beige stichting. I also have black 'rubber'. 

I am looking for another strap. At the moment I am thinking about a goldbrown Hirsch Liberty strap, which can be bought for approx €30 (which is about $38) here in NL. Before I order one let me ask if you have a recommendation for 24mm (gold)brown leather straps.

Peter


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

have you looked at Crown and Buckle?

Post pics of your new hommage when you get a chance.


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

harrym71 said:


> have you looked at Crown and Buckle?
> 
> Post pics of your new hommage when you get a chance.


Thanks. The Royale and the Harbor both look nice after a quick look at their site. Do you have pictures of a strap from them on your watch?


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Not leather, just the odd nato in the past.
I do have a leather nato on the way though. I don't think you can beat them for the price.


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

I will remember the Crown & Buckle option. Really like the Royale strap.

However, I read on a Dutch forum that the sattle leather straps from trendart-24 are sublime for the price. I just ordered the following strap for €22,50 including shipment: Soft-Sattellederarmband braun 24 mm handgenäht

Will post some pics after arrival.


----------



## micdy (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey guys, I am interested in getting a Panerai Homage myself from Getat. I just need some clarification before making my purchase. I see that the hand winding mechanism is more preferable in this forum over the automatic ones. Is that a reason for this? Is it because of reliability or accuracy of the movement? Please help. Thanks.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

micdy said:


> Hey guys, I am interested in getting a Panerai Homage myself from Getat. I just need some clarification before making my purchase. I see that the hand winding mechanism is more preferable in this forum over the automatic ones. Is that a reason for this? Is it because of reliability or accuracy of the movement? Please help. Thanks.


I can start by saying that automatic winding is more interesting to me, but since that is a more complicated movement, you can't easily get automatic custom made PAM homages.


----------



## micdy (Mar 22, 2010)

So does that mean the automatic movement in the Getat watches is not as good as the handwinding movement?


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

micdy said:


> So does that mean the automatic movement in the Getat watches is not as good as the handwinding movement?


No, we simply mean there is less customization possible when you use an automatic movement in those homages. They're perfectly fine as automatics.


----------



## micdy (Mar 22, 2010)

snaky59 said:


> No, we simply mean there is less customization possible when you use an automatic movement in those homages. They're perfectly fine as automatics.


Thanks for the reply. What customization can you do to a handwinding homage? What does it do to the watch itself? Sorry for all these questions. I am interested and a newbie in this thing.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

micdy said:


> Thanks for the reply. What customization can you do to a handwinding homage? What does it do to the watch itself? Sorry for all these questions. I am interested and a newbie in this thing.


I think they're referring to customizing the watch itself, e.g. changing faces & hands, which are often dependent on movement. The standard hand-wind movement in these watches is very common and most parts are made to fit them.

Then again, I could be wrong.


----------



## micdy (Mar 22, 2010)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I think they're referring to customizing the watch itself, e.g. changing faces & hands, which are often dependent on movement. The standard hand-wind movement in these watches is very common and most parts are made to fit them.
> 
> Then again, I could be wrong.


Thanks for the reply...

Could anyone PM me regarding the full details of this website below?

*...........*
www.............com
Low end PAM homages: $70-$140
Other Parnis homages: $70-$100
Submariner and PO homages: $60-$70
Known for: register on the site to receive wholesale pricing

Would like to have a look and make comparisons. Thanks.


----------



## Megalo Milo (Apr 20, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with a bracelet from Getat?


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Megalo Milo said:


> Does anyone have experience with a bracelet from Getat?


I got one from Manbu, I guess they have the exact same supplier. I got the wrong lug adapters for my pam359-homage, so I had to do a little bit of soldering myself. :/ But, the bracelet is great. Getat has fewer types of cases (only one perhaps?), so the bracelet will most likely fit perfectly.


----------



## Megalo Milo (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. I really love the Pam look on a bracelet but don't want to be stuck with a crap product.


----------



## cygnus atratus (Nov 6, 2011)

I see Jackson's updated his website - a great improvement


----------



## Godbluff (Jul 25, 2012)

I received my MM a few weeks back (bought from other source than the usual suspects). Very satisfied with the quality and all. There's just one tiny thing that bugs me a little. The watch has a date, and the little round magnification bit is just slightly off the 3'o clock mark. Not enough to make me want to send it back or anything (don't want to take my chances on getting one with anything else wrong, really).

So, to the question. Since a lot of people in this thread seem to me able to do some modifications, I was wondering what the best way would be to go about trying to adjust the glass myself. Is the glass usually glued on these watches, or can I safely remove it, and put it back in without worrying about breaking anything? I have access to a few of the basic tools for working on watches. This is a Luminor type btw.


----------



## cygnus atratus (Nov 6, 2011)

Have a look at this thread, might be helpful

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/i-removed-date-magnifier-my-invicta-8926-a-728202.html



Godbluff said:


> I received my MM a few weeks back (bought from other source than the usual suspects). Very satisfied with the quality and all. There's just one tiny thing that bugs me a little. The watch has a date, and the little round magnification bit is just slightly off the 3'o clock mark. Not enough to make me want to send it back or anything (don't want to take my chances on getting one with anything else wrong, really).
> 
> So, to the question. Since a lot of people in this thread seem to me able to do some modifications, I was wondering what the best way would be to go about trying to adjust the glass myself. Is the glass usually glued on these watches, or can I safely remove it, and put it back in without worrying about breaking anything? I have access to a few of the basic tools for working on watches. This is a Luminor type btw.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I find it interesting that while Jackson's site is better, the pictures are awful. Giant reflection in every one of them. LOL


----------



## Godbluff (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Not quite what I was after though. I'm not looking to remove the date magnifier, but rotate the glass to that the magnifier is better aligned with the date display.



cygnus atratus said:


> Have a look at this thread, might be helpful
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/i-removed-date-magnifier-my-invicta-8926-a-728202.html


----------



## yako1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi all here, till now I´ve been only a reader about the homages but I own some of these reliable watches. Here is a small example of Getat´s "Lumepower"
Greetings from Germany


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

yako1 said:


> Here is a small example of Getat´s "Lumepower"
> Greetings from Germany


Awesome ;-)


----------



## cygnus atratus (Nov 6, 2011)

Just took delivery of my new titanium 44mm Luminor style MM Regatta homage from'Tat. I cannot say how impressed I am - it is wonderfully finished. I feared i was taking a risk, but it looks like i've scored a great piece. Customised by Tat to my request to include sapphire crystal and display back. What I didn't appreciate is that the little cyclops date magnifier is on the inside of the crystal - awesome!! Nothing to knock.
Delivery was approx 2 weeks from payment. Well packaged, too.

Images added (edited to remove offending branding)


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

cygnus atratus said:


> Just took delivery of my new titanium 44mm Luminor style MM Regatta homage from'Tat. I cannot say how impressed I am - it is wonderfully finished. I feared i was taking a risk, but it looks like i've scored a great piece. Customised by Tat to my request to include sapphire crystal and display back. What I didn't appreciate is that the little cyclops date magnifier is on the inside of the crystal - awesome!! Nothing to knock.
> Delivery was approx 2 weeks from payment. Well packaged, too.


Congratulations, but. . .pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

cygnus atratus said:


> Just took delivery of my new titanium 44mm Luminor style MM Regatta homage from'Tat. I cannot say how impressed I am - it is wonderfully finished. I feared i was taking a risk, but it looks like i've scored a great piece. Customised by Tat to my request to include sapphire crystal and display back. What I didn't appreciate is that the little cyclops date magnifier is on the inside of the crystal - awesome!! Nothing to knock.
> Delivery was approx 2 weeks from payment. Well packaged, too.


That's the exact combination I'm thinking of getting! Pics please! How much did it cost with shipping? I was intending to get it from Manbu as I've had quite a pleasant experience buying my last 3 watches from them, but seeing how you're so happy with yours, I might just get it from Tat instead. One question, how's the action on the crown guard lever?


----------



## cygnus atratus (Nov 6, 2011)

Pictures up!

US$140 + US$9 shipping
Crown guard lever is smooth, and feels like it closes appropriately firmly. Crown itself winds very nicely (none of the horror stories of roughness).



deluded said:


> That's the exact combination I'm thinking of getting! Pics please! How much did it cost with shipping? I was intending to get it from Manbu as I've had quite a pleasant experience buying my last 3 watches from them, but seeing how you're so happy with yours, I might just get it from Tat instead. One question, how's the action on the crown guard lever?


----------



## donjuan (Sep 12, 2012)

Cygnus, nice combo! Can you take photo of its back case and show it to us??


----------



## cygnus atratus (Nov 6, 2011)

donjuan said:


> Cygnus, nice combo! Can you take photo of its back case and show it to us??


how's this


----------



## donjuan (Sep 12, 2012)

Wicked!!! Really cool... I am so going to get one from Mr Lau!


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

cygnus atratus said:


> Pictures up!
> 
> US$140 + US$9 shipping
> Crown guard lever is smooth, and feels like it closes appropriately firmly. Crown itself winds very nicely (none of the horror stories of roughness).


Simply beautiful. Thanks for answering my queries. I'm probably gonna get that exact same combination. I was already thinking of it for a couple of weeks, but was contemplating whether to get a glass case back or not. You've had me sold.

How did you get him to customise the parts for you? I know there are options for titanium casing and sapphire crystal, but not for the glass case back. I'd hate to have him get any of it wrong, so if you do have some kinda invoice for my reference, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

donjuan said:


> Wicked!!! Really cool... I am so going to get one from Mr Lau!


That makes two of us!


----------



## cygnus atratus (Nov 6, 2011)

I simply dropped him an email stating the specific model I wanted (including the case style - titanium, and sapphire crystal, and asking if the display back was an option. He confirmed it was (at $10 extra). I then asked how to proceed, and he invoiced me via email (with PayPal payment details).
Use the "Contact" link on his page.



deluded said:


> Simply beautiful. Thanks for answering my queries. I'm probably gonna get that exact same combination. I was already thinking of it for a couple of weeks, but was contemplating whether to get a glass case back or not. You've had me sold.
> 
> How did you get him to customise the parts for you? I know there are options for titanium casing and sapphire crystal, but not for the glass case back. I'd hate to have him get any of it wrong, so if you do have some kinda invoice for my reference, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## motacca (Sep 26, 2012)

Im getting no replies with TAT. I received replies on my queries with Wilson, Daji, and Jackson. Found an option with Jackson for 90 with sapphire glass already. For Wilson, it is 120 with sapphire, Daji around the same price. Do you guys know why it is much cheaper with Jackson? Is it worth the wait for TAT? I'm thinking if I dont get a reply by this weekend, Ill pull the trigger on either one of those three.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

cygnus atratus said:


> I simply dropped him an email stating the specific model I wanted (including the case style - titanium, and sapphire crystal, and asking if the display back was an option. He confirmed it was (at $10 extra). I then asked how to proceed, and he invoiced me via email (with PayPal payment details).
> Use the "Contact" link on his page.


Sounds good, I'll probably do that. Thanks and enjoy your new watch!


----------



## cygnus atratus (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm surprised by the range of price differences, as most models seem more similarly priced. Are you sure it's an apples-for-apples comparison? Case styles (luminor vs fiddi), case material (Ti, pvd, etc), case backs, and straps could swing prices by $30. Not sure if any include freight in their pricing, either.
All things to look into.
Best of luck with your final choice - I'm enjoying mine 



motacca said:


> Im getting no replies with TAT. I received replies on my queries with Wilson, Daji, and Jackson. Found an option with Jackson for 90 with sapphire glass already. For Wilson, it is 120 with sapphire, Daji around the same price. Do you guys know why it is much cheaper with Jackson? Is it worth the wait for TAT? I'm thinking if I dont get a reply by this weekend, Ill pull the trigger on either one of those three.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Looking for recommendations for long 26mm straps. Assuming I'll have to get one custom made, but if you know of any, I'd appreciate the heads up. Thanks!
(Longer = probably 90/140. Tat's were too short for me.)


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

I just saw a PAM homage that is more legitimate than the ones we are getting/loving/building, and they do not even call it a homage. :/

Burberry Debuts New Watch Collection: The Britain | Perpetuelle


----------



## nationalbar (Aug 24, 2008)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Looking for recommendations for long 26mm straps. Assuming I'll have to get one custom made, but if you know of any, I'd appreciate the heads up. Thanks!
> (Longer = probably 90/140. Tat's were too short for me.)


I've had several custom straps made by Inspire Workshop in HK, they do spectacular work at very reasonable prices, and they'll make it any size you want. I recently got an unpadded hornback croc strap, sans stitching, in 27/20, in 115/95 length for my Getat phantom 45mm Radiomir. Breathtaking, and gets a lot of attention at restaurants and at intermission at the opera....
True bespoke straps. Tell them want you want and they'll do it right. They also use to do JV nubuck style straps as well. Delivery is usually 3 weeks after the order.
If you need a strap for a Radiomir homage, consider 27mm rather than 26. Looks better on the Radiomir lugs.


----------



## motacca (Sep 26, 2012)

Have any of you guys has recent experience with Daji? He is very responsive to my emails unlike Getat - havent gotten any reply from him. I read somewhere that Manbu and Daji is the same seller or somewhat related. How is the quality of daji? I mostly read about Getat, Manbu, and Jackson.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

nationalbar said:


> I've had several custom straps made by Inspire Workshop in HK, they do spectacular work at very reasonable prices, and they'll make it any size you want. I recently got an unpadded hornback croc strap, sans stitching, in 27/20, in 115/95 length for my Getat phantom 45mm Radiomir. Breathtaking, and gets a lot of attention at restaurants and at intermission at the opera....
> True bespoke straps. Tell them want you want and they'll do it right. They also use to do JV nubuck style straps as well. Delivery is usually 3 weeks after the order.
> If you need a strap for a Radiomir homage, consider 27mm rather than 26. Looks better on the Radiomir lugs.


I've heard the same about the 27mm straps. Thanks. If I'm going totally custom, I can do that and have them tapered so I'm not buckling a belt on the underside of my wrist. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I spent some time looking for bronze Radi cases and didn't actually find any available (but some talk about them). Then I came across this on Manbu's site and remembered this last month. I've never built a watch myself but the steps seem _fairly_ straightforward. My two concerns are that I don't have the steadiest hands and if I break something, I'll have to buy a new something. Was hoping for a sub-$100 Radi homage but now I'd rather do it right. I think I can get all my parts for about $120, depending what I pay for a strap.

Has anyone ordered one of these coffee cases and if so, any cheaper than $48 shipped?

PVD or SS movement with this? Which would match best?



Negakinu said:


> I'm still thinking about building one around one of these coffee cases. I have no idea how that will end up looking though since I haven't seen a coffee case in the wild yet.
> 
> View attachment 817191
> 
> ...


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

motacca said:


> Have any of you guys has recent experience with Daji? He is very responsive to my emails unlike Getat - havent gotten any reply from him. I read somewhere that Manbu and Daji is the same seller or somewhat related. How is the quality of daji? I mostly read about Getat, Manbu, and Jackson.


Haven't heard about him. URL?


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

motacca said:


> Have any of you guys has recent experience with Daji? He is very responsive to my emails unlike Getat - havent gotten any reply from him. I read somewhere that Manbu and Daji is the same seller or somewhat related. How is the quality of daji? I mostly read about Getat, Manbu, and Jackson.


I have purchased from them on a few occasions. I am VERY impressed with their delivery and the product. I've bought four watches from them - one I sold (buyer was very happy with it), one for myself (after the buyer told me how impressed he was), and two for friends who wanted the same watch after they saw mine. All orders were delivered to my home in Canada in less than two weeks. I would highly recommend them.


----------



## kshiza (Apr 20, 2012)

Here's my collection. All are from D. Rudy
all of them have Swiss 6497 or 6498 movement











sapphire crystal, gold hands










so i put a gold buckle on to try to match the hands










sapphire crystal, coffee brown dial, Titanium case, (what appears to be) rose gold hands and rim around dial
 (might just look rose gold against brown face)










Rose gold buckle










mineral crystal, blue outlined hands



















mineral crystal, blue outlined hands


----------



## motacca (Sep 26, 2012)

m0rt said:


> Haven't heard about him. URL?


dajiwatch.com. He is very responsive to emails so I'm thinking of pulling the trigger with him instead of TAT. He just doesnt have the white numbers in the sterile dial that I like. Only green and orange are available.


----------



## motacca (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. I guess it is down to Manbu and Daji. I like Daji because he is responsive to my emails but has only orange number or green number with black dial in sterile case. While Manbu has the black dial with white numbers in sterile case which is the combination I like. Both agreed to doing it in a brushed case. If Manbu responds to my email, I'll order from him. If not, I'll go with Daji.



V.I.T. said:


> I have purchased from them on a few occasions. I am VERY impressed with their delivery and the product. I've bought four watches from them - one I sold (buyer was very happy with it), one for myself (after the buyer told me how impressed he was), and two for friends who wanted the same watch after they saw mine. All orders were delivered to my home in Canada in less than two weeks. I would highly recommend them.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Ordered from both ........... and Dajiwatch. Both were great, really can't suggest one over the other.


----------



## motacca (Sep 26, 2012)

dasmi said:


> Ordered from both ........... and Dajiwatch. Both were great, really can't suggest one over the other.


When was the last time you ordered from both seller? From what I read, it seems that their service and quality is cyclical with the highs and lows


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Couple months ago I ordered one from each. Both were great. I did order a 42mm garton from manbu about four months ago that died after a week, but he made it right immediately. 
On another note, why is manbu's full name censored on this site?


----------



## motacca (Sep 26, 2012)

I read somewhere that manbu posted his site repeatedly thats why it was censored.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

I posted this somewhere else in the forum earlier. I'll post it here as well, since I guess you'd like it ;-)

This is part of my collection. Two Manbu ones and one Getat, all three on bracelets. The top one is bought separately through Manbu, had to solder a bit because the watch is a little bit too thick and I think I got the bracelet extensions for a smaller case (the one for handwound movement instead of the automatic), be sure to check that if you order one separately. The PVD one came with the watch, haven't even removed it to try another strap on that watch. The last one is bought on a shady site somewhere and for some reason fit both the thicker automatic and the thinner handwound for some reason.









I use the bracelets solely when wearing a shirt (with cuffs).


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

What's the length on that bracelet?


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

motacca said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I guess it is down to Manbu and Daji. I like Daji because he is responsive to my emails but has only orange number or green number with black dial in sterile case. While Manbu has the black dial with white numbers in sterile case which is the combination I like. Both agreed to doing it in a brushed case. If Manbu responds to my email, I'll order from him. If not, I'll go with Daji.


I have also ordered from Manbu once. I had issues with that watch as the stem would not return to the closed position after I wound it - or at least without forcing it. I was afraid to break it so I contacted them and asked about having it repaired. They were very pleasant about it and asked me to ship the watch back. I sent it in and 5 or 6 weeks later, it was returned (possibly a completely new one) in fully functional form. They even reimbursed me for shipping. I am also very pleased with them.


----------



## motacca (Sep 26, 2012)

Mort - what is your wrist size and what is the size of those? I have a 6.5in wrist and ordered a 44mm MM. That will be my biggest watch so far.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

motacca said:


> Mort - what is your wrist size and what is the size of those? I have a 6.5in wrist and ordered a 44mm MM. That will be my biggest watch so far.


The watches are 44mm ones and my wrist size is about 6.7in. I haven't tried a classic 47mm PAM yet, so I don't know how that would look. I'm comfortable with the 44mm and think that even a 42mm submariner looks ridiculously small nowadays.


----------



## Canadian_Matt (Sep 20, 2012)

Its been over 8 business days since i recieved the tracking number for my Getat watch, anyone know where im supposed to use this tracking number? Ive tried it on the hong kong link that Tat sent me but nothing comes up...
Anyone get a tracking number to work?

its RB958269405HK


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Canadian_Matt said:


> Its been over 8 business days since i recieved the tracking number for my Getat watch, anyone know where im supposed to use this tracking number? Ive tried it on the hong kong link that Tat sent me but nothing comes up...
> Anyone get a tracking number to work?
> 
> its RB958269405HK


Exactly the same situation for me :-(


----------



## snaky59 (Mar 11, 2012)

Canadian_Matt said:


> Its been over 8 business days since i recieved the tracking number for my Getat watch, anyone know where im supposed to use this tracking number? Ive tried it on the hong kong link that Tat sent me but nothing comes up...
> Anyone get a tracking number to work?
> 
> its RB958269405HK


Try it in your country's postal system, HK post isn't the best with tracking...


----------



## motacca (Sep 26, 2012)

At least Getat processed your orders . Never received a reply from him. Just ordered to Manbu yesterday, so far he is very good in answering my emails.


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

It sometimes takes over a week to show up in the Hong Kong tracking system. Track that number in your home countries mail tracking. It should show up.


----------



## nationalbar (Aug 24, 2008)

Canadian_Matt said:


> Its been over 8 business days since i recieved the tracking number for my Getat watch, anyone know where im supposed to use this tracking number? Ive tried it on the hong kong link that Tat sent me but nothing comes up...
> Anyone get a tracking number to work?
> 
> its RB958269405HK


Check Canada Post tracking (or whatever country you're in) with that number in about a week. Once it shows up there, it will probably be delivered in a couple days.
Remember there was the Chinese autumn holiday last week so everything will get backed up for several days.
Remember what the great Chinese philosopher Lao Tsu once said: Patience, this ain't Amazon.com!


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

I have looked at the 47mm 1950`s watches. Are there any good homages for those in the 100$ mark?


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

dpeter said:


> I have looked at the 47mm 1950`s watches. Are there any good homages for those in the 100$ mark?


$100 will get you an entry level piece. At that price QC won't be great I've encountered a few problems at that price range but nothing major. Jackson is your man in that price range. Fast shipping and great service.


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

well, I had an extra hundred or so bucks sitting in my paypal after the sale of one of my Stowas, so I broke down & ordered a mini fiddy from Getat. 

I'm a simple guy, nothing too special about it. Brushed case, silver hands, white superlume on hands & dial, cracked seal brown strap. Lets see how it goes & how long it takes to get here. 

I had a PVD from Jackson before, but I ended up selling it. IDK, I didn't like the PVD look, seemed kinda cheap to me. Let's hope I like this one better, if not it'll be up in the FS forum soon, lol.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

blueradish said:


> $100 will get you an entry level piece. At that price QC won't be great I've encountered a few problems at that price range but nothing major. Jackson is your man in that price range. Fast shipping and great service.


Jackson gave me the worst customers service I've ever encountered so I'd suggest either Triconstore, Manbushij.e or Getat. They can't be worse than wrapping my watch with the rubber seal hanging out in an ice cream wrapper and shipping it to me after taking my $100.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Negakinu said:


> Jackson gave me the worst customers service I've ever encountered so I'd suggest either Triconstore, Manbushij.e or Getat. They can't be worse than wrapping my watch with the rubber seal hanging out in an ice cream wrapper and shipping it to me after taking my $100.


Indeed that is brutal. Lucky on my end no issues so far.


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

Negakinu said:


> Jackson gave me the worst customers service I've ever encountered so I'd suggest either Triconstore, Manbushij.e or Getat. They can't be worse than wrapping my watch with the rubber seal hanging out in an ice cream wrapper and shipping it to me after taking my $100.


Ive read your posts on jackson, so im still looking. They have some entry level 47mm in that range but seems there are some issues lately. Good packaging is a must.

I have tried Manbushi.. and that was some of the best packaging ive seen, Styrofoam box, bubble wrap and loads of tape.

daijwatch and manbu... seem to have the same 47MM Marina Militare 1950 style watch. I think the leather strap look better on the daijwatch version.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

dpeter said:


> Ive read your posts on jackson, so im still looking. They have some entry level 47mm in that range but seems there are some issues lately. Good packaging is a must.
> 
> I have tried Manbushi.. and that was some of the best packaging ive seen, Styrofoam box, bubble wrap and loads of tape.
> 
> daijwatch and manbu... seem to have the same 47MM Marina Militare 1950 style watch. I think the leather strap look better on the daijwatch version.


Don't get me wrong. I'm not trying to endlessly repeat myself after one bad experience. It's just that the experience was SO bad that I'm still completely baffled by the whole ordeal. :\ After hearing good things about Manbush (man-bush...what?) I'm going to order my next PAM from him. I mean, the watch itself is always going to be a crapshoot but at least his packaging seems fine.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Negakinu said:


> Don't get me wrong. I'm not trying to endlessly repeat myself after one bad experience. It's just that the experience was SO bad that I'm still completely baffled by the whole ordeal. :\ After hearing good things about Manbush (man-bush...what?) I'm going to order my next PAM from him. I mean, the watch itself is always going to be a crapshoot but at least his packaging seems fine.


I'm happy with the quality of the to Manbus...-watches I have. The two Getat are so-so, and as for Jackson, well, I have one in the mail. Will report.


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

m0rt said:


> I'm happy with the quality of the to Manbus...-watches I have. The two Getat are so-so, and as for Jackson, well, I have one in the mail. Will report.


please report on the jackson, see he writes "strong lume" on some of the 47mm 1950's. I have read that there's really no lume on the mm homages so don't know what s different from his.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

I wrote above that I have a Jackson in the mail. I didn't. It took him 3 weeks just to get it to the post office. Now it's in the mail. I hope. 

And you know what. It's just a case, not a full watch.

Not happy.


----------



## brad13456 (Apr 12, 2012)

m0rt said:


> I wrote above that I have a Jackson in the mail. I didn't. It took him 3 weeks just to get it to the post office. Now it's in the mail. I hope.
> 
> And you know what. It's just a case, not a full watch.
> 
> Not happy.


Yeah I too have problem with Jackson. While he is quick on replying to my email he is very slow to ship. I been waiting for my 2 mms since mid September!


----------



## Logancl (Oct 18, 2012)

Just read all 157 pages haha. Great thread!

Couple of questions:

1. I have a 6.5 inch wrist. Will a 47mm look to big? Otherwise, If i want a smaller face, but still with a "domed look" a mini fiddy would fill that void? Just making sure I understood what that term meant. And what size face is a mini fiddy?
2. I emailed jackson and getat both 2 days ago. Jackson has emailed me very promptly and consistently. I have heard nothing from Getat. Because of this, I was going to go through Jackson. Hearing mixed reviews has been confusing. Maybe I can't get a hold of Getat since I went through his online form...does anyone have his direct address?
3. Is PVD the flat looking finish? Such as on the ceramic models?

Thanks for all your help guys! Sorry if these are repetitive questions!


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Logancl said:


> Just read all 157 pages haha. Great thread!
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 
> ...


Just get a 44mm from Manbushij.e, I have a 6.5" wrist too and the 44mm looks just right.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Update on my Getat: 

Ordered on 23rd sept. 

Shipped on 10th oct and email received confirming tracking number

Tracking number started working 21st oct and Hong Kong post now says it left for the uk on 21st oct. 

Will keep u updated


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Question about Getat's (or others) automatic movements - are they wound only through moving the watch, or can they be hand-wound as well? I was thinking of getting an automatic movement but I won't be wearing it all the time; so I'd rather wind up the watch prior to wearing it rather than having to shake it.


----------



## sammifan (May 3, 2012)

Aitch said:


> Question about Getat's (or others) automatic movements - are they wound only through moving the watch, or can they be hand-wound as well? I was thinking of getting an automatic movement but I won't be wearing it all the time; so I'd rather wind up the watch prior to wearing it rather than having to shake it.


Getat offers both mechanical (hand-wind) and automatic watches. I picked up a mechanical for the same reason.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

sammifan said:


> Getat offers both mechanical (hand-wind) and automatic watches. I picked up a mechanical for the same reason.


That's what I was seeking clarification on. I'm just getting into the realm of non-quartz movements (noob alert) but I believe some automatics can also be hand-wound....


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

Aitch said:


> Question about Getat's (or others) automatic movements - are they wound only through moving the watch, or can they be hand-wound as well? I was thinking of getting an automatic movement but I won't be wearing it all the time; so I'd rather wind up the watch prior to wearing it rather than having to shake it.





Aitch said:


> That's what I was seeking clarification on. I'm just getting into the realm of non-quartz movements (noob alert) but I believe some automatics can also be hand-wound....


I asked Getat about that a while back & he told me that his autos can also be hand wound.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

*El Ocho 1* said:


> I asked Getat about that a while back & he told me that his autos can also be hand wound.


And I have a couple of autos from Getat and Manbu ... they can be hand wound as well.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks!

Sent from my phone using 1s, 0s, and the internet.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Just pulled the trigger on one of these from Getat


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Lisa497 said:


> Ok, so if people can post what sites/contacts they feel should be included, I can put them all in the first post.


Manbush: manbush ije.com (the first post only shows ......) 
Tricon: PVD, Baolileng items in TriconHouse store on eBay!


----------



## scubatl (Oct 19, 2012)

On getat site it shows the mm have 3 atm water resistance, can anyone confirm that there water resistant? anyone got one and shower or wash there hands in it ?


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, I got my shipping email from Getat today. So I ordered the watch on 10/12, got the confirmation & payment email right away. Paid for it on 10/15 & looks to be shipping out on 10/23. 

Not as bad as I expected. Lets see how long it takes to get here.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

*El Ocho 1* said:


> Well, I got my shipping email from Getat today. So I ordered the watch on 10/12, got the confirmation & payment email right away. Paid for it on 10/15 & looks to be shipping out on 10/23.
> 
> Not as bad as I expected. Lets see how long it takes to get here.


I wonder if he's been away, as mine took a lot longer than that (see earlier). Ordered on 23rd September and it only left hong kong a couple of days ago :-0 still waiting for it to arrived. I gather this is normal for Getat, as he can take up to 6 weeks...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

I think your case may have been due to the Chinese holidays at the begining of Oct. (I think I saw something about that waaay earlier in the thread, like last year earlier, lol)


----------



## brad13456 (Apr 12, 2012)

Finally got my 2 MMs from Jackson after a month of wait. the case is nicely finish and the lume while not the best i've seen at least its there. however both watches came with few little dings i believe its caused by the way watch is packaged or should i say the lack of. they were shipped in envelope that's all. don't think i will be using jackson again!!!


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

*El Ocho 1* said:


> I think your case may have been due to the Chinese holidays at the begining of Oct. (I think I saw something about that waaay earlier in the thread, like last year earlier, lol)


Bah! Lol! Didn't know that! Next year, if I get the "thirst" again, must remember to avoid October....


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

brad13456 said:


> Finally got my 2 MMs from Jackson after a month of wait. the case is nicely finish and the lume while not the best i've seen at least its there. however both watches came with few little dings i believe its caused by the way watch is packaged or should i say the lack of. they were shipped in envelope that's all. don't think i will be using jackson again!!!


Thanks for reporting back on the packaging, will not take the chance if they are delivered like that. Thats just asking for a broken watch.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

brad13456 said:


> Finally got my 2 MMs from Jackson after a month of wait. the case is nicely finish and the lume while not the best i've seen at least its there. however both watches came with few little dings i believe its caused by the way watch is packaged or should i say the lack of. they were shipped in envelope that's all. don't think i will be using jackson again!!!


I shudder to think the 2 I ordered will be in the same shape as I'm still awaiting mine. I ordered on the 26th of Sept from Jackson and the tracking shows it clearing LA customs on the 15th of October and recently got an update that it was shipped on the 11th. I'm starting to debate filing a PP claim since the 30 day window is fast approaching and the damage issues being reported.


----------



## brad13456 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have just filed a papypal case. Will keep everyone posted with the updates. The issues isn't big but I paid for a new watch and should get a new damage free watch!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

How bad is the damage, can you post some pictures?


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

Peteworrall said:


> Just pulled the trigger on one of these from Getat
> 
> View attachment 855987


Post some pics when it arrives! I'd love to see how the case looks!


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Shaunie_007 said:


> Post some pics when it arrives! I'd love to see how the case looks!


Will do


----------



## brad13456 (Apr 12, 2012)

harrym71 said:


> How bad is the damage, can you post some pictures?


Just minor dings around the bezel and casing nothing major like I said

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brad13456 (Apr 12, 2012)

Both watch received minor dings during transport. Nothing major at all, but still an annoyance. Giving the price of homages I didn't expect much but I still can't believe how badly it was packed. I am merely kicking up a fuss so Jackson will improve his packaging the watches itself are great. On par or better than Getat. Rubber is nice and soft. The leather however i will definitely swap out for sure as i do with all my homage watch. lume is there, but unsure the longevity. After i posted the pic i realise because Tapatalk reduced the size of image the dings isn't as clear.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## harrym71 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. 
Too bad the packaging sucks. Hopefully you guys can come to a settlement.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

brad13456 said:


> Both watch received minor dings during transport. Nothing major at all, but still an annoyance. Giving the price of homages I didn't expect much but I still can't believe how badly it was packed. I am merely kicking up a fuss so Jackson will improve his packaging the watches itself are great. On par or better than Getat. Rubber is nice and soft. The leather however i will definitely swap out for sure as i do with all my homage watch. lume is there, but unsure the longevity. After i posted the pic i realise because Tapatalk reduced the size of image the dings isn't as clear.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Brad when did you order yours from Jackson? I went back and looked at my order and it was the 21st of September not the 26th. It's now been 34 days and like I mentioned tracking shows it clearing LA customs on the 15th. I'm no more than 20mi away yet still haven't got them.


----------



## brad13456 (Apr 12, 2012)

Just had a look on my paypal statement the watch was ordered on the 26th. I will suggest you contact Jason and also ring up the custom about your package. I have heard they are sometime mistaken as fake/replica and not allow to clear custom. Fingers crossed for you

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

brad13456 said:


> Both watch received minor dings during transport. Nothing major at all, but still an annoyance. Giving the price of homages I didn't expect much but I still can't believe how badly it was packed. I am merely kicking up a fuss so Jackson will improve his packaging


Hey you got lucky. At least you got an envelope. I only got an ice cream wrapper. https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/extr...-phantom-pam-homage-buyers-beware-685021.html


----------



## brad13456 (Apr 12, 2012)

That's just terrible think with the complains he is stepping up his game a bit. He did agree to replace the case and reimburse me the postage

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scubatl (Oct 19, 2012)

has anyone ever ordered a watch from puretime? They seem to deal with more high end homage...just looking for some past experience with this company


----------



## Canadian_Matt (Sep 20, 2012)

got my getat watch in yesterday, the packaging was pretty intense. Took me almost 5 min to get it open with my car keys!
First impression was WOW, this is gorgeous, the watch came exactly as ordered and in perfect condition. Its a bit heavier than i was initially expecting, which i tend to like
The strap does take a bit of breaking, it was fairly stiff right out of the box
Here is a pic i snapped when leaving the gym for work this morning, let me know if you want to see a few more, i can take some tonight


----------



## mr_sundstrom (Apr 18, 2012)

So I'm planning to order a bunch of watches from manbushije... My question to you guys is; -How is the feel of the bezel on the PAM submersible model? 
Is it precise and sharp, or flimsy and annoying?


----------



## brad13456 (Apr 12, 2012)

Canadian_Matt said:


> got my getat watch in yesterday, the packaging was pretty intense. Took me almost 5 min to get it open with my car keys!
> First impression was WOW, this is gorgeous, the watch came exactly as ordered and in perfect condition. Its a bit heavier than i was initially expecting, which i tend to like
> The strap does take a bit of breaking, it was fairly stiff right out of the box
> Here is a pic i snapped when leaving the gym for work this morning, let me know if you want to see a few more, i can take some tonight


She is a beaut mate. I have never warm to the pvd look but love the stealth matte black finish on yours

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Megalo Milo (Apr 20, 2010)

Looks great. I would love a GMT but as far as I am aware tat and Jackson do not offer sterile dial autos. I'm not a fan of the Mari mili Does anyone know of any sterile dial Pam homage autos?


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Canadian_Matt said:


> me know if you want to see a few more, i can take some tonight


yes please 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Peteworrall said:


> Will do


Ready for some pictures...? (Warning, they really don't do it justice - these are crappy phone-camera pics - it's AMAZING in the flesh!)











































































































Wow! Just wow! Unbelievable finish and quality, and the strap is amazing! Roll on my bronze one (already on order...)


----------



## SonnyBBQ (Jul 26, 2012)

Canadian_Matt said:


> got my getat watch in yesterday, the packaging was pretty intense. Took me almost 5 min to get it open with my car keys!
> First impression was WOW, this is gorgeous, the watch came exactly as ordered and in perfect condition. Its a bit heavier than i was initially expecting, which i tend to like
> The strap does take a bit of breaking, it was fairly stiff right out of the box
> Here is a pic i snapped when leaving the gym for work this morning, let me know if you want to see a few more, i can take some tonight


Nice one. Is that the Orange Tan strap?


----------



## scubatl (Oct 19, 2012)

was that from getat?


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

@Canadian_Matt
How is the lume on this? I prefer Getat homages because they offer the best lume (much better than Triconstore and Tao Intl'). This new series has no info on the type of lume used...


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

scubatl said:


> was that from getat?


Yeah


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Nice! What strap is that?

I'm looking at ordering a couple of Getats soon, has anyone got a photo of the vintage brown strap? Based on photos of both the hazel gray and seal brown straps, in real life they seem to be more brown than Getat's website indicates so I'm wondering what the vintage brown looks like.


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

I'll let you know when I get mine. I ordered it with the Cracked Seal Brown Strap, so lets see how it looks in person.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Aitch said:


> Nice! What strap is that?
> 
> I'm looking at ordering a couple of Getats soon, has anyone got a photo of the vintage brown strap? Based on photos of both the hazel gray and seal brown straps, in real life they seem to be more brown than Getat's website indicates so I'm wondering what the vintage brown looks like.


This is a Sandy Brown strap with Beige stitching. I can't believe how thick the strap is! 4mm of beautiful soft leathery goodness, it's absolutely gorgeous!

The lume is amazing too. My pictures don't do it any kind of justice. It glows in even a semi dark room, you can't miss it! It's seiko quality lume, curious to see how long it lasts through the night after a day on my wrist... This represents unbelievable value for money, I'm blown away


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

@Peteworrall

what lume options are that?

im thinking of white superlume.

i cant decide between sterile or non sterile dial+ silver or gold hands,
have the below in the backet. Knowing me ill probably wake up tomorrow after the firmparty and ordered one of these.

Either chicken out 



Superlume 47mm 1950s Sterile Dial Watch
Buckle Style : Pre-V
Case Option : Brushed Case with Polished Bezel
Dial Lume : 03) White Superlume
Hands Colour : Silver
Hands Lume : 03) White Superlume
Movement : Normal Stainless Steel
Stitch Option : White
Strap Option : Hazel Gray


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

Peteworrall said:


> Ready for some pictures...? (Warning, they really don't do it justice - these are crappy phone-camera pics - it's AMAZING in the flesh!)
> 
> View attachment 858849
> 
> ...


That watch looks huge. What size is it and what size is your wrist? I've ordered 44mm and it's small for me. I know they have a 47mm version and a larger one too so I'm wondering if I should look for bigger.


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

So I lucked out yesterday and got a notice from the post office that my watches were in from Jackson. Packaging was decent as both were wrapped well in bubble wrap and there was no damage though it was obvious customs did open the package. Here is a quick picture of them:









The "bronze" looks more like a copper to me compared to the bronze/brass watches I've seen. I'm ok with the watches and the lume appears decent. The sterile dial I may decide to refinish and relume or find a spare dial for it 
I'll try and get more pictures of each soon.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Peteworrall said:


> This is a Sandy Brown strap with Beige stitching. I can't believe how thick the strap is! 4mm of beautiful soft leathery goodness, it's absolutely gorgeous!


Ok thanks (as well to El Ocho in advance). I'm planning a Lumni in titanium and want a light sandy brown strap but yours looks a little dark for that.

Conversely I'm also thinking of a polished Radiomir too and wanted that on a dark brown strap like how Getat's photos show the seal brown.

Sent from my phone using 1s, 0s, and the internet.


----------



## brad13456 (Apr 12, 2012)

MPREZYA said:


> So I lucked out yesterday and got a notice from the post office that my watches were in from Jackson. Packaging was decent as both were wrapped well in bubble wrap and there was no damage though it was obvious customs did open the package. Here is a quick picture of them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad it worked out for you mate. If anything Jackson is pleasant to deal. Sending mine back to him on Monday. He will replace the casing and promised to improve the packaging

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## relic (Apr 24, 2012)

My 2 that i will be modifying


----------



## Canadian_Matt (Sep 20, 2012)

SonnyBBQ said:


> Nice one. Is that the Orange Tan strap?


Its the strap 5 option from getat, it only comes with the white stitch option



fntms said:


> @Canadian_Matt
> How is the lume on this? I prefer Getat homages because they offer the best lume (much better than Triconstore and Tao Intl'). This new series has no info on the type of lume used...


Havent actually tested out the lume yet, been busy with work and the gym lately. I'll test it out this weekend and comment on it with some more photos


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

V.I.T. said:


> That watch looks huge. What size is it and what size is your wrist? I've ordered 44mm and it's small for me. I know they have a 47mm version and a larger one too so I'm wondering if I should look for bigger.


This is a 47mm, my wrist is 6.5". It IS huge, but looks cool. The most amazing thing is the clasp, it's massive! Awesome though


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

relic said:


> My 2 that i will be modifying


What hands are on the Radi? If you get rid of those and/or the face and want to sell them, let me know. Ordering my Radi case this wknd to start my first-ever build.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey, mprezya: those look cool. That copper color is different. I may order a whole watch from him to harvest for parts for my "coffee" Radi case. Do you know how long the strap pieces are?


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

dpeter said:


> @Peteworrall
> 
> what lume options are that?
> 
> im thinking of white superlume.


This is white superlume on hands and dial


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Aitch said:


> Nice! What strap is that?
> 
> I'm looking at ordering a couple of Getats soon, has anyone got a photo of the vintage brown strap? Based on photos of both the hazel gray and seal brown straps, in real life they seem to be more brown than Getat's website indicates so I'm wondering what the vintage brown looks like.


This strap is Sandy Brown


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

My sandy brown from Getat, for more reference:


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

One more of the PVD sterile dial Jackson.











ChiefWahoo said:


> Hey, mprezya: those look cool. That copper color is different. I may order a whole watch from him to harvest for parts for my "coffee" Radi case. Do you know how long the strap pieces are?


That one is an automatic case. I'll get some measurements this weekend as I wore this one today to work but it should be close to the same length.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

That's great. I don't need the other. This is the strap I like for what I'm doing anyhow. I will enlarge that picture when I get home. Thanks!


----------



## donjuan (Sep 12, 2012)

My dark brown strap with dark brown stitches... From Getat:









Despite all the hiccups I had with him, he is STILL one great watchmaker to work with.... As mentioned in one of the threads.... We just have to be patience with him....


----------



## donjuan (Sep 12, 2012)

Seriously... It sometimes looks better than the real Pam...









And the homage lovers can never forget the evil phantom look that beats the hell out of the real Pam!

Took her for a ride...









Happily Resting....


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

donjuan said:


> My dark brown strap with dark brown stitches... From Getat:
> 
> View attachment 859483
> 
> ...


I agree. I've already got two more on order from getat. I'm very impressed although he takes a while...!


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Couple more pics of the "Bronze" MM homage. I swapped the straps with my other as I think the darker brown looks better with the bronze case.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Manbushiji.e says my titanium power reserve is on its way. I'm excited! This will be my fourth watch from them (my first MM though) and dealing with Mr Zhang has been very pleasant. Their replies to my emails have always been prompt and precise. Mr Zhang even replied me on a Sunday and I was truly surprised.

Their after-sales service was impressive too. I've had a watch with a misaligned lume pip on the dial replaced without any hassle. They've got me as a regular customer for sure.

If this MM turns out well, I know who I'll be getting my next one from.


----------



## jimmycth (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi all,

I've been reading about Getat here and had decided to get one from him. Below is the chronology -

13/10 Ordered through the site and order info was sent to me (opted for registered mail)
14/10 Email from him requesting for payment through Paypal and I made payment immediately
15/10 Emailed him informing that payment has been made and asked whether he could send a picture before the watch is sent out
17/10 A reply saying "Ok for photo"
17/10 My email asking whether he could make the strap shorter as I have a small 6 inch wrist
17/10 A reply stating the length is standard but he would punch 2 more holes for me
17/10 My email asking whether it is too late to upgrade to EMS
20/10 A reply saying that I can and a Paypal request was sent and paid for. An email to him confirming payment
26/10 An email from him attaching pictures and I replied confirming the correct order but pointed out that there seem to be a gap between the crown guard and the case. Also, the crown seemed to be too close to the case. I asked him to proceed to despatch if he thinks it is okay.
27/10 An email saying my order has " been shipped with care from Hong Kong" and a tracking number was provided (RB959052118HK) without addressing my concerns.
27/10 Checked the tracking number and it said it was being processed in Hong Kong. Noticed that it is Reg. Mail instead of EMS. Emailed him to confirm whether he sent via EMS or otherwise.
28/10 Tracking showed that it is prepared to be shipped on 28/10 (does the HK post not rest?)

All in all it was a pleasant experience. He replied to my queries a couple of times at 4 or 5 in the morning. Will see what will be his reply regarding postage. Meanwhile, below are the pictures he sent.


----------



## donjuan (Sep 12, 2012)

Jimmy... I am sure you will be impressed with what you will be receiving later... Planning to buy 2nd one from him soon. Any one with submersible experience? How is the feel of it??


----------



## brad13456 (Apr 12, 2012)

I had purchased two subs from getat beaut of a watch however the bezel only have 4 clicks!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## donjuan (Sep 12, 2012)

Both?? Water resistance?? Good?


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

jimmycth said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been reading about Getat here and had decided to get one from him. Below is the chronology -
> ...
> ...


Lovely watch, I'm sure you'll have another ordered soon


----------



## brad13456 (Apr 12, 2012)

donjuan said:


> Both?? Water resistance?? Good?


Yeah on both of them. Notnsure about water resistance. It wasn't noted on the site and I don't think it will be diveable

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## motacca (Sep 26, 2012)

Just got my watch from manbu. Like what others mentioned, packaging is very good. It took me a good ten minutes to unbox the watch with all the tapes and everything. Got 2 questions.

1) How will I know if it is fully wound? I crank it up a few times, maybe 10 and it lasted for maybe 6 hours only. How many times should I spin it? I read somewhere that 20x. But is that full rotation? Im afraid to overwind it so how would I know if it is fully winded.

2) How do I get off the strap? It seems that there is small screw in the lugs. Is that common for these watches? Does it mean I need some time of screw driver. -- I was able to remove it by using a screw drive. Is it ok to use a spring bar in my new strap? Im new to watches so its my first time to encounter this kind of "bar" in a watch strap.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

If it's an automatic, it'll wind forever, even when fully found. If it's a manual wind, wind until it won't wind anymore. You'll feel it stop, don't worry, you won't break it.


----------



## donjuan (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks brad.... I think I'll skip that for now. 

For me, I wind 50 rounds every morning at it will last for 30 over hours...

Was having lunch with a client, and he asked me, "is that a panerai?" and I replied, "no it is a homage to panerai!" and then he commented, "oh, it looks better than my panerai at home!"









And personally, I believe manbu and getat have a list of better looking homages in their homepage... I like what mort have... The numbering on the dials with automatic movement...


----------



## jimmycth (Oct 28, 2012)

Thx guys. Getat finally replied and said he "missed the EMS" and refunded the extra.

A moment ago while looking at the pictures I posted, I noticed there's a speck of dirt or some sort on the 4th marker o| Was so wishing this could be an almost perfect one. Hopefully it won't be that noticeable :-(


----------



## donjuan (Sep 12, 2012)

Seagull automatic, need to wind before use??


----------



## relic (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

donjuan said:


> Seagull automatic, need to wind before use??


You can hand wind it, or you can shake it for a bit to get it going, then strap it on and go.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I like your Radi homage, Relic! Details? Where did you get that strap? Is it that old or just "weathered"?


----------



## relic (Apr 24, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I like your Radi homage, Relic! Details? Where did you get that strap? Is it that old or just "weathered"?


Hi Chief they are both made with vintage leather and buckles, the tan strap i did age up a bit for the look the dark one i will age it a bit in time but both are going soft and aged looking with wear, straps made by me


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

motacca said:


> Just got my watch from manbu. Like what others mentioned, packaging is very good. It took me a good ten minutes to unbox the watch with all the tapes and everything. Got 2 questions.
> 
> 1) How will I know if it is fully wound? I crank it up a few times, maybe 10 and it lasted for maybe 6 hours only. How many times should I spin it? I read somewhere that 20x. But is that full rotation? Im afraid to overwind it so how would I know if it is fully winded.
> 
> 2) How do I get off the strap? It seems that there is small screw in the lugs. Is that common for these watches? Does it mean I need some time of screw driver. -- I was able to remove it by using a screw drive. Is it ok to use a spring bar in my new strap? Im new to watches so its my first time to encounter this kind of "bar" in a watch strap.


I may have posted that 20x for winding, but you could probably wind it 60x before it reaches it's max. At the max, it simply won't let you wind anymore.

You can re-order pins if you need new ones. My Seiko has a similar setup that uses pins instead of screws, so I suppose you could use pins, but why when screws will be more secure?


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

donjuan said:


> Thanks brad.... I think I'll skip that for now.
> 
> For me, I wind 50 rounds every morning at it will last for 30 over hours...
> 
> ...


I had a client in my office not too long ago, and as he's sitting down and before his butt hits the chair he says 'Wow, nice watch!' We ended up having a 1/2 hour conversation on watches. He told me how he lost his Omega, Tag, Panerai, and IWC in a fire at his house a few years ago and never replaced them. Told me the wife took advantage of the insurance money and they renovated the entire house with it. I ended up e-mailing him a link to one of the Homage sites. Never did find out if he ordered one or not.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi All,

So this is the thread that I read from head to toe that got me into this whole damn Parnis thing. So of course I couldn't help adding my own post, once I received my very own Pan homages.

Both watches are branded Parnis, 'cos the Swiss customs would take a dim view of any package containing MMs. One hears that Swiss goals are nice places with carpets, gourmet food and colour TVs, but I'd want to get my first criminal record over something a bit more adventurous than an infringed copyright. And in a weird way (I'm no angel, believe me) I'm sort of against the whole MM pseudo-branding anyway, seeing as it openly jeers in the face of the trade mark laws.

So Parnis it is.

What I love about both watches are the clean, lime on black dials which are about as uncomplicated as they get. Even the nine o'clock seconds are minimalist, in a way, 'cos (so I've been told) that's how the "Asian" 6497 comes out of the box. I suppose I could have gone sterile, but somehow, to my eyes, a bit of writing suits a watch, and somehow sterile dials (B-Uhr excepted) look a bit empty.

I'm totally in love with the lightly decorated 6497s, with their subtle Geneva stripes. Photos don't do 'em justice. Many of us are hand-wind fans, and you may now include myself amongst the smitten.

The Rad homage has a screw-down crown, which gives me confidence that it's properly sealed to handle the moisture of my breath; but no more. My mind's eye sees bubbles coming out of these two if I so much as waved them over a glass of water. Still, both the screw-down and the crown guard on the Lum homage are novel and fun. A sense of occasion during winding.

The straps are... functional. I'll swap 'em for decent ones once I get around to it. The steel bracelet's the better of the two, and seems to suit the Lum homage quite well. The strap on the Rad homage says "genuine leather" and even smells leathery, but I'm not sure what kind of animal the hide came off. Maybe a mule, I don't know.

All in all, I'm blown away with the class and presence that these watches have for so little money. I have an automatic gold Baume & Mercier (my first posh watch) that seems so... humdrum in comparison.

Money well spent.

Ric


----------



## BratJH (Jun 11, 2011)

Really would love a PAM 111, but the funds just aren't available right now. Found this thread, and the result is just in from Getat - polished case, sapphire crystal, cracked seal w/black stitching strap. Couldn't be more pleased. On to the pics.


























Got it with blue lume - pics to come later. Didn't think to take a pic of the case back (duh), but it's just as nice as the front. Very easy ordering from Getat, and great results. The hardest thing was waiting for the watch once it shipped! 

--- from my iPad


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Quick picture update of the "aging" of my Bronze MM by Jackson since I've had people PM some questions about it. 
This is with about a week of off and on wear/aging only by skin oils from wear.

It appears the main body is a coating and the crown/guard/case back are all solid bronze/brass and the body may be a coating over SS. It still seems more "copper" looking than other bronze or brass watches.










Also that isn't a sterile dial but I removed an offending marking to prevent issues.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

MPREZYA said:


> Quick picture update of the "aging" of my Bronze MM by Jackson since I've had people PM some questions about it.
> This is with about a week of off and on wear/aging only by skin oils from wear.
> 
> It appears the main body is a coating and the crown/guard/case back are all solid bronze/brass and the body may be a coating over SS. It still seems more "copper" looking than other bronze or brass watches.
> ...


That looks really good  I have a Getat bronzer on the way so will post comparison pics when it arrives.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Placed my order with Getat for 2 watches last Tuesday, this morning got an email with a tracking number stating it had shipped. Less than 5 working days to ship - looks like he is back on top of orders!


----------



## *El Ocho 1* (Jan 7, 2009)

I just recieved my Mini fiddy from Tat today. Looks pretty good. Well packaged too. 

I haven't completely unwrapped it though. will wait 'till I get home. 

SO I ordered it on 10/12. Paid on 10/14. Shipping notice on 10/23 & recieved 11/05. Not too bad. 

I'll take & Post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

I ordered a case and a dial from Jackson Tse on the 7th of October. I ordered a bunch of other stuff from Tat and Manbu as well, so I did not really bother about not hearing from Jackson at all. I contacted them yesterday and asked where my stuff was. They did not apologize or anything, just wrote "Thank you for your purchase. The items have been shipped from Hong Kong. Normally, it takes about 1-2 weeks to arrive. Bla bla bla bla ... yada yada yada yada ...". Not the last part of course. But, yeah, they've lost face. I will look elsewhere when ordering new stuff for a while.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Not formally worn yet, 'cos the bracelet needed a few links taken out. Finally felt sorry for it (myself) got my hammer and chisel out, and a few minutes later was delighted to see that the removal of an even number of links either side of the clasp hit the perfect sweet spot.

Spent the day looking at my wrist "just to see what time it is" and chuckling to myself. Very very happy.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Another day, another watch. This time the 45mm Rad homage. Matched my mood perfectly on a sunny Autumn morning. Getting used to the screw-down crown.

Must do something about the stock strap. All fur coat and no knickers.

Ric


----------



## tsfmlm (Nov 3, 2012)

45 mm. Radiomir Hommage, 17 jewels Sea-Gull 3600 hand-winding movement, 13 mm. thicknes.. I love this watch guys 

With original strap..










And, with ''made by tsfmlm'' strap


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks great! Where did you buy the watch? Great job on the strap!!!


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Got some new straps and a bracelet for the Jackson.


----------



## tsfmlm (Nov 3, 2012)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Looks great! Where did you buy the watch? Great job on the strap!!!


I bought it on Ebay. Seller: Panjianshop

Thanks, I like this strap, too..


----------



## tsfmlm (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## yako1 (Apr 26, 2011)

On the right my daily rocker


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Here's an interesting Homage I came across and picked up:








Any ideas on the movement it was stated to be a Colibri pocket watch modified for this:


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

MPREZYA said:


> Any ideas on the movement it was stated to be a Colibri pocket watch modified for this:


That looks like a regular Hangzhou to me. They look a bit like the Sea-Gull ST3600 movements, only less decorated. These are often found in those cheap Ebay watches. The hands look like Jaragar hands as well, used on their Santos homage. I could be wrong though. 

EDIT:
The ST36


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

Negakinu said:


> That looks like a regular Hangzhou to me. They look a bit like the Sea-Gull ST3600 movements, only less decorated. These are often found in those cheap Ebay watches. The hands look like Jaragar hands as well, used on their Santos homage. I could be wrong though.
> 
> EDIT:
> The ST36
> View attachment 875413


I thought it looked familiar. I've come across similar Colibri pocket watch with the same face and hands I wonder if this had a different face on it as well as hands at some point.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Why does this keep popping up? Spam?


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

I heard Davidsen is actually a well known Panerai-replica seller. Now I understand why his homages are of better quality. He just uses the parts from his AAA replicas to build our homages. Did anyone else hear about this? Am I just late to the party?


----------



## papermate (Nov 14, 2012)

Quick question: roughly how many hours will a complete wind last me? (getat 44mm homage)


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

> Quick question: roughly how many hours will a complete wind last me? (getat 44mm homage)


Couple of days, it seems. Plenty for a hand-wind, unless you forget the morning ritual. More of an issue if you have a small collection and like to rotate. Then yer have to be resolved that the default situation is a stopped watch. Every time. Or most times, which is the same thing innit.

Bit of a pain for an automatic, to be honest. But strangely apt for a hand-wind. Maybe the winding ritual's better?

Ric


----------



## papermate (Nov 14, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> Couple of days, it seems. Plenty for a hand-wind, unless you forget the morning ritual. More of an issue if you have a small collection and like to rotate. Then yer have to be resolved that the default situation is a stopped watch. Every time. Or most times, which is the same thing innit.
> 
> Bit of a pain for an automatic, to be honest. But strangely apt for a hand-wind. Maybe the winding ritual's better?
> 
> Ric


Ty for the response. Got my 44mm pvd in the mail yesterday. So far it's been keeping time well and haven't had to rewind it.

I was expecting to have to buy a separate pvd buckle but my strap came with one! (don't know if this is now the new norm?). Thinking of picking up this tan buckle 
http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/yhst-87306363192469_2234_79447062.. Personally think it'll look great against the pvd.

Will soon write up a mini review of my experience of dealing with getat & the new watch (+ pics).


----------



## BillPerro (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey Guys. newbie here with a question on getats. I'm seriously considering purchasing one of his 44mm homages. I really would perfer an automatic but can't seem to find one on his site that does it for me. However I found the perfect watch under his handwind section. Would I have to order the pieces and movement to get the watch I want custom, or would he take the advertised one and just swap with an automatic movement? For a price of course. TIA bill


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)

papermate said:


> Quick question: roughly how many hours will a complete wind last me? (getat 44mm homage)


You can pretty much bank on any of them running for 42-48 hours. Most of the automatics will run 40-42 hours on a full wind, and the Hangzhou 6497's and 6498's will run for about 48 hours most of the time. The Seagull 6497's and 6498 (ST3600 series) will run for up to 56-58 hours, and they're also high-beat 21,600 bph movements. I've got both the Hangzhou's and Seagull's in several builds and they're both great movements - accurate and trouble free. If you can get the Seagull, I think it's a step above in quality, and the extra power reserve is great.

Clair


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

BillPerro said:


> Hey Guys. newbie here with a question on getats. I'm seriously considering purchasing one of his 44mm homages. I really would perfer an automatic but can't seem to find one on his site that does it for me. However I found the perfect watch under his handwind section. Would I have to order the pieces and movement to get the watch I want custom, or would he take the advertised one and just swap with an automatic movement? For a price of course. TIA bill


Don't be shy, email him and ask. I reckon he can do anything,mat reasonable extra cost.

Ric


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

BillPerro said:


> Hey Guys. newbie here with a question on getats. I'm seriously considering purchasing one of his 44mm homages. I really would perfer an automatic but can't seem to find one on his site that does it for me. However I found the perfect watch under his handwind section. Would I have to order the pieces and movement to get the watch I want custom, or would he take the advertised one and just swap with an automatic movement? For a price of course. TIA bill


There are plenty of other sites that carry them in automatic. I'll PM you a couple now. Check your inbox.


----------



## ranstam (Jan 6, 2010)

I just got my MM watch from Jackson Tse deliverd, handwound movement 6497 and 44mm black PVD case(MM54). I bought it for 75USD(including shipping). When i orderd it Jackson told me it would take 10 days to produce the watch and 7-14 days to deliver it(well packaged). It actually only took him 7days to build the watch and 6days to deliver it to me in Sweden(13days total). Communication was also very good. The watch has a very good feel, nice and solid. The strap is a bit stiff and the buckle is a bit tight around the strap, but its proably just a matter of getting worn-in.

In all, im very happy with my new watch!


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Just received my MM from Manbu today. I'm impressed and loving it already! Ironically, my Hamilton arrived about 2 hours before my MM, but I wasn't as excited as I was when I got the MM. I think I already know which is gonna get more wrist time.










It was great dealing with Manbu, the only hiccup was that they forgot to give me a glass caseback. I've dropped them an email and if my past experience with them is anything to go by, they'll probably have it sorted out promptly.


----------



## dasmi (Feb 3, 2012)

Very nice. I like the disk texture. I have three watches on the way from manbu. They've all been accepted by the us postal service in hong Kong, but haven't moved from there in nearly two weeks. In my experience that's not normal. Starting to get a bit worried.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Just received my black PVD Getat MM.

I ordered one with power reserve complication and got a GMT instead but I'm not bothered about that. It's gorgeous, as is the strap.























Ordered on 27th October, received 15th November in the UK


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can get a 40mm pam homage with a sterile dial (or parnis perhaps, something that does not say MM)?


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

dasmi said:


> Very nice. I like the disk texture. I have three watches on the way from manbu. They've all been accepted by the us postal service in hong Kong, but haven't moved from there in nearly two weeks. In my experience that's not normal. Starting to get a bit worried.


Thanks! Yes, the texture on the dial is rather unique, that's also partly why I chose it. And my delivery from Manbu took slightly more than 2 weeks this time. If you don't get it by the end of the week, you might want to check with them.

Which watches have you got from them?


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

ranstam said:


> I just got my MM watch from Jackson Tse deliverd, handwound movement 6497 and 44mm black PVD case(MM54). I bought it for 75USD(including shipping). When i orderd it Jackson told me it would take 10 days to produce the watch and 7-14 days to deliver it(well packaged). It actually only took him 7days to build the watch and 6days to deliver it to me in Sweden(13days total). Communication was also very good. The watch has a very good feel, nice and solid. The strap is a bit stiff and the buckle is a bit tight around the strap, but its proably just a matter of getting worn-in.
> 
> In all, im very happy with my new watch!


so how was the packaging from jackson?


----------



## ranstam (Jan 6, 2010)

dpeter said:


> so how was the packaging from jackson?


The watch was very well packaged. It was placed in a tight plastic bag and wrapped in bubbel-plastic, serveral layers, and then coverd with tape and put in a thick envelope.


----------



## ExtraDriver (Nov 14, 2012)

Really close to pulling the trigger on this:

[MM watches are not allowed]

Or this:

How are the quality of these watches as far as everyday use goes? The price is right for a beater watch but does it handle daily abuse? I assume they are the same from Manbu, Getat or Jackson right?


----------



## brad13456 (Apr 12, 2012)

ranstam said:


> The watch was very well packaged. It was placed in a tight plastic bag and wrapped in bubbel-plastic, serveral layers, and then coverd with tape and put in a thick envelope.


I think Jackson finally heard our complains. I am awaiting my replacements from him


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

LearDriver said:


> Really close to pulling the trigger on this:
> View attachment 879296
> 
> 
> ...


I have only bought from Getat (2 in possession and 1 somewhere between Hong Kong and England). The quality of the two I have already is excellent, and I see no reason why they shouldn't continue to stand up to daily wear. That's excluding the lack of water resistance... Getat claims 30m so should be safe for washing dishes etc but I don't want to risk it. Has anybody tried?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

deluded said:


> It was great dealing with Manbu, the only hiccup was that they forgot to give me a glass caseback. I've dropped them an email and if my past experience with them is anything to go by, they'll probably have it sorted out promptly.


They've replied and told me they'll send me the caseback. Great service from Manbu as usual. They even replied me on a weekend.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Just a heads-up, I just noticed on Manbu's site that they're doing a special for their 44mm MM Black Sandwich Dial Manual and MM Power Reserve Automatic, USD50 and USD55 respectively with free shipping. Now I'm tempted to get another one even though I've hardly had any wrist time with the one I just got. Decisions, decisions...

If any one is looking for a decent first homage to start off with, I think this deal is hard to beat.

And no, in case anyone is wondering, I'm not affiliated to Manbu in any way. I'm just a very satisfied customer. Their communication has been top-notched, even better than some of the local giant telcos I've had the misfortune of dealing with.


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

deluded said:


> Just a heads-up, I just noticed on Manbu's site that they're doing a special for their 44mm MM Black Sandwich Dial Manual and MM Power Reserve Automatic, USD50 and USD55 respectively with free shipping. Now I'm tempted to get another one even though I've hardly had any wrist time with the one I just got. Decisions, decisions...
> 
> If any one is looking for a decent first homage to start off with, I think this deal is hard to beat.
> 
> And no, in case anyone is wondering, I'm not affiliated to Manbu in any way. I'm just a very satisfied customer. Their communication has been top-notched, even better than some of the local giant telcos I've had the misfortune of dealing with.


I should not have looked at the site. I have the hand wind and I love it, the power reserve is calling to me - must stay away.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

V.I.T. said:


> I should not have looked at the site. I have the hand wind and I love it, the power reserve is calling to me - must stay away.


The power reserve is awesome. I got mine a couple of days back and love it. I'm just wondering if I really need another. Argh...


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Geez I haven't even got my first two Getats (Canada Post says they are out for delivery today) and that is tempting me to order more!


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Aitch said:


> Geez I haven't even got my first two Getats (Canada Post says they are out for delivery today) and that is tempting me to order more!


I know right! I've only worn mine once since it came last Friday and I'm already contemplating my second one. I'm not sure if they'd allow me to change to a titanium case and sapphire crystal like I did on the one I have now. But then it might look too similar to what I have now. Maybe brushed SS, or maybe I should just settle for the polished SS so at least it looks a little different. Ok, no brushed SS for me, it's gonna be either titanium or just the default polished SS.

Wait... Why am I even having this conversation with myself? It's not like I'm gonna get it... Or am I? Sheesh...


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Mine just arrived from Getat. Extremely well packaged, great boxes, fantastic straps.

Titanium case with "seal gray" strap:








(edited to remove offending text)

Already on the wrist, black face w/ gray numbers, gold hands, seal brown strap:








(the face looks slightly blue here but is not. Immediately noticed I hadn't screwed the crown back down lol)


----------



## m4r10 (Aug 19, 2009)

Can somebody PM me manbu web link? The link that I have doesn't display properly on my PC or his web site is not working anymore.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

m4r10 said:


> Can somebody PM me manbu web link? The link that I have doesn't display properly on my PC or his web site is not working anymore.


Manbushij.ie dot com 

Remove the . between the J and the I.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

Attention: Stop posting photos of MM's. Photos of MM's will be removed. If you don't want to pay attention to me, then read this:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/about-marina-militare-posts-316289.html

Trying to get around the rules will lead to deleted posts and progressive sanctions.

Zippofan
Affordables Forum Co-Moderator


----------



## MPREZYA (Feb 24, 2012)

zippofan said:


> Attention: Stop posting photos of MM's. Photos of MM's will be removed. If you don't want to pay attention to me, then read this:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/about-marina-militare-posts-316289.html
> 
> ...


Just to verify we can post pictures of an MM as long as the offending text is obscured or removed correct? I'm sure many here may not realize it if that is the case.


----------



## m4r10 (Aug 19, 2009)

Negakinu said:


> Manbushij.ie dot com
> 
> Remove the . between the J and the I.


Thanks, it seems I had the correct link but doesn't show up on my PC for some reason.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

m4r10 said:


> Thanks, it seems I had the correct link but doesn't show up on my PC for some reason.


I'm wondering if it's getting blocked by certain browsers or ISPs. Sometimes it works if I switch browsers; today at work it was ok if I launched Chrome on private mode.

Sent from my phone using 1s, 0s, and the internet.


----------



## indialogue (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm looking to get my first Panerai homage (ideally something along the lines of the PAM441) and this thread has been really inspiring  and confusing  (so many great options out there - the bronze homage!)

I'd ideally like to keep it at USD100-150 tops and have the following features:

Manual wind movement - a good one like Sea-Gull?
Date indicator without "cyclops"
Choice of leather straps - Getat seems to be ahead in this, am I right?
Sterile dial
Any suggestions on which of the homage dealers I should go with?


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

indialogue said:


> I'm looking to get my first Panerai homage (ideally something along the lines of the PAM441) and this thread has been really inspiring  and confusing  (so many great options out there - the bronze homage!)
> 
> I'd ideally like to keep it at USD100-150 tops and have the following features:
> 
> ...


I'd say this one from Getat, just specify that you want the PVD case, Hazel Gray strap, and ask him to do the lume in orange.


----------



## indialogue (Nov 19, 2012)

Aitch said:


> I'd say this one from Getat, just specify that you want the PVD case, Hazel Gray strap, and ask him to do the lume in orange.


Sorry, which one Aitch?


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

indialogue said:


> Sorry, which one Aitch?


Sorry, didn't notice his pages don't have individual URLs. Actually noticed this one already has the orange lume, so just needs the strap and case changed in the options:









(edited to remove offending dial text)

Go to 44mm Watch > Automatic Movement > 3rd one down the list ($128).


----------



## Mj2k (Feb 16, 2012)

Ordered exactly the same on Sunday, we have similar fund issues and watch desires!

Mistakenly ordered with orange not white hands, requested cancellation of order and also re-ordered the correct watch but no response so far from Tat.

Aware he is busy, etc having read through ALL these pages, but frustrating not getting the confirmation of one being cancelled and the second being invoiced so I can pay for the bleeding thing!

Am off on holiday Friday & want to make payment before to give it a fighting chance of arriving before Xmas as its meant to be a gift from my wife.

If this doesn't happen, then I will hear nothing but her telling my how the SKX009 she bought me for my birthday didn't arrive on time either & how I make her feel bad with nothing to unwrap!

anyone heard anything from Tat? Slow reply not an issue, but don't claim 24hrs reply on your website as its just annoying!

Cheers in advance

Matt



BratJH said:


> Really would love a PAM 111, but the funds just aren't available right now. Found this thread, and the result is just in from Getat - polished case, sapphire crystal, cracked seal w/black stitching strap. Couldn't be more pleased. On to the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

It's time to close this one at 170 pages, the sticky is starting to push the rest of the threads down the page.


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

To all, I'm going to close threads when they get over 100 pages. If you want, feel free to create a new "part 3" thread with a link back to the original.

Once threads get to three rows of pages they start pushing others so far down the page that I never get to them.

Thanks,
Zippofan
Affordables Forum Co-Moderator


----------

